# Information about PGR



## jbrown

Ok I might be jumping the gun about this, maybe it can be a good reference for those who don't know about it. This will be my first year using it. I am splitting a gallon with a friend (T-nex 1 aq).

What type do you use?

What are the pros and cons?

Tips for newbies?

Anything else you want to add.

JB


----------



## J_nick

jbrown said:


> Ok I might be jumping the gun about this, maybe it can be a good reference for those who don't know about it. This will be my first year using it. I am splitting a gallon with a friend (T-nex 1 aq).
> 
> What type do you use?
> 
> What are the pros and cons?
> 
> Tips for newbies?
> 
> Anything else you want to add.
> 
> JB


I use Podium, made from the same company that makes Primo Maxx

Pros- Less mowing, more lateral growth maybe even a little darker color

Tips- *Make sure your sprayer is calibrated*


----------



## Ware

Great topic.

I use T-Pac E-Pro, which is generic Primo Maxx (11.3% Trinexapac-ethyl). T-Pac is one of the only options I have found available in quarts.

No real cons that I've noticed, other than the time it takes to spray it. A good calibrated sprayer like this or this is very helpful in getting your application rates right.

I would say it's almost necessary if you're maintaining bermuda under an inch (unless you don't mind mowing A LOT), but it's important to note that reduced mowing frequency is only one of the several benefits of using it.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I used Primo Maxx originally when I first started out and bought a gallon of it. I think it ended up going bad after 3-4 years as it didn't seem to work as well and left a brown tint to the grass after application and the "smell" went away also.

I now have a quart of T-Pac that I bought last year, so hopefully that should last me the season. I know the label says to use .38oz/K but I have found that .5oz/K is best. I have also used up to .75oz/K when I was going on vacation with no ill effect.

I can't think of any cons to using it except that once you start you can't stop(but you won't want to). Supposedly there is a rebound effect when it comes out of control but I have yet to read about that happening to anybody but I could be wrong. You will need to apply it every 3-4 weeks to maintain control. You should see a darker color and less mowing with it.

Make sure you calibrate your sprayer so you know EXACTLY how much you are applying every 1K of lawn. You don't have to be super precise but you still need to be pretty close. Also make sure you get complete coverage or else you will know where you missed. It is absorbed through the plant tissue so if you are able to select different spray tips, use one with a finer spray pattern. I know some on here have used MSO(Methylated Seed Oil) with it to help penetrate the leaf blades, I may try this technique this year too!

The MSO you would add at a rate of 1oz/K


----------



## Redtenchu

I also use T-Pac (11.3% Trinexapac-ethyl).

I like that it can be purchased in smaller amounts (quart and even an 8oz).

I've used from 0.25- 1.0 oz per 1K/lawn with no ill effects.

In *my experience*, 1.0 oz per 1k *does not* give you 4 times the control! I'm *guessing* after about .4-.5oz range I began to see diminishing returns on the products control. *I assume* the plant can only take up so much, or hold so much. I've only used it one season, so I'm far from an expert.

I use a surfactant when I apply, but the label does not specifically recommend it like some other foliar products.

If you plan to cut below .5 then you need it! If you plan to cut between 0.5-1.0 then you'll want it.

Of all the chemicals I've used on the lawn, this one is by far my favorite!

+1 to all the comments about a quality sprayers and full coverage of the lawn.


----------



## Ware

Here is another good reason to consider using a PGR...

This 1-gallon jug of T-Nex costs about $160 delivered ($1.25/oz). Let's say I apply it to my bermuda at a rate of 0.40 oz per thousand, once every 3-4 weeks during the growing season. It's only going to cost me about 50 cents per thousand, or roughly $4 per app to treat my ~8k ft2 lawn.

If I am maintaining my bermuda under 1" HOC, I am probably going to save _at least_ a couple cuts during that 3-4 week period (likely more). So the question becomes... Is it worth a couple bucks to get to skip a cut here and there and spend that time with the family? I guess it depends on how much you like them. :lol:


----------



## jbrown

You guys are awesome!!! I am going to get T-nex and split the gallon with a neighbor. I'll be spraying about an 8K ft^2 lawn. I was cutting my yard every other day :shock:

Not this year!


----------



## Ware

jbrown said:


> You guys are awesome!!! I am going to get T-nex and split the gallon with a neighbor. I'll be spraying about an 8K ft^2 lawn. I was cutting my yard every other day :shock:
> 
> Not this year!


Depending on HOC, I don't think you'll have any trouble cutting that mowing frequency in ~half with Primo. Now you might still decide to sneak an extra cut in here and there, but it will be elective vs necessity. Those are the fun cuts.


----------



## Mightyquinn

jbrown said:


> You guys are awesome!!! I am going to get T-nex and split the gallon with a neighbor. I'll be spraying about an 8K ft^2 lawn. I was cutting my yard every other day :shock:
> 
> Not this year!


What height are you planning on cutting at?


----------



## Iriasj2009

Rates for celebration are less than tifway. .18oz/Ksqft if my math is right. Watch min 3:50. They use 8oz/acre.
This is what I'm planning on doing. I used more before and celebration didn't like it much.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KBlS4Elsz5g


----------



## jbrown

> What height are you planning on cutting at?


Last year I started out at 5/8 but it was hard to keep up, ended up 2 notches up on my california trimmer by the end of the season.


----------



## Mightyquinn

At those heights you should only have to mow every 4 days, just watch your Nitrogen input.


----------



## Ware

Iriasj2009 said:


> Rates for celebration are less than tifway. .18oz/Ksqft if my math is right. Watch min 3:50. They use 8oz/acre.
> This is what I'm planning on doing. I used more before and celebration didn't like it much.


Your math looks right - 8oz per acre (43,560 ft2) would be about 0.18 oz per thousand.

And good point... with any product, it's important to read and understand the label recommendations for your particular grass type and growing conditions. If you are unsure how your turf will react to a product, it's best start low and ease into a rate that achieves your desired results.

This is from a generic Primo (T-Pac E-Pro) label. Note how application rate varies turf type _and_ growing conditions.


*source​
To apply PGR, I use an XR TeeJet nozzle. More information about nozzle selection can be found in this thread.


----------



## Wes

Ware said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rates for celebration are less than tifway. .18oz/Ksqft if my math is right. Watch min 3:50. They use 8oz/acre.
> This is what I'm planning on doing. I used more before and celebration didn't like it much.
> 
> 
> 
> Your math looks right - 8oz per acre (43,560 ft2) would be about 0.18 oz per thousand.
> 
> And good point... with any product, it's important to read and understand the label recommendations for your particular grass type and growing conditions. If you are unsure how your turf will react to a product, it's best start low and ease into a rate that achieves your desired results.
> 
> This is from a generic Primo (T-Pac E-Pro) label. Note how application rate varies turf type _and_ growing conditions.
> 
> 
> *source​
> To apply PGR, I use an XR TeeJet nozzle. More information about nozzle selection can be found in this thread.
Click to expand...

John, you rock! I noticed that there were footnotes on the label that you posted and I was going to ask you if you could provide the source so I could read those. I know, I know, I'm lazy and could have tried to find it myself. 

After closing the tab with the image I double-checked your post and realized you posted this source as well. Thanks for being one step ahead of me! Instead of asking for the source, I'm using this portion of cyberspace to say thanks for the thorough post.


----------



## Ware

Ha, glad to help. I wanted to include the footnotes in the snip, but they were lengthy and I was having trouble getting everything to fit on this little MacBook Air screen. I do consciously try to include relevant links every chance I get. It only takes a few more seconds while you're already there, versus (like you said) making folks go out and search for it again on their own.


----------



## SGrabs33

I am most likely going to be going the PGR route this year. Does anyone have a tracker dye recommendation?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Tracker dye is tracker dye!!! A little goes a long way so wherever you buy your PGR just pick up a bottle of dye too! I bought some at TSC a few years back. I kind of like the ones with the measured squeeze dispenser.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> ...I kind of like the ones with the measured squeeze dispenser.


Same here.


----------



## Redtenchu

I prefer the blue myself, seems to show much better on the grass, and that's the whole point right?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtenchu said:


> I prefer the blue myself, seems to show much better on the grass, and that's the whole point right?


What other color Marker dye is there?


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the blue myself, seems to show much better on the grass, and that's the whole point right?
> 
> 
> 
> What other color Marker dye is there?
Click to expand...

Green silly..


----------



## Mightyquinn

I've never seen green marker dye, just turf paint.


----------



## Wes




----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> I've never seen green marker dye, just turf paint.


Edit: Wes beat me to it.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I'll be damned!!! Makes no sense!!!!


----------



## Wes

There's a tiny image on this page of them applying it.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I know some one here have used NIS or MSO with there PGR, have you noticed any better results? In theory it should cause the Primo to work better. I plan on using it this year.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> I know some one here have used NIS or MSO with there PGR, have you noticed any better results? In theory it should cause the Primo to work better. I plan on using it this year.


I have used it, and I have also not used it. With so many other variables constantly changing, I think it would be hard to tell without doing a side by side comparison. Seems like I once read a claim that a surfactant was part of the 88.7% "other ingredients" in Primo Maxx/generic. This is by no means scientific, but FWIW my T-Pac appears to be basically the same color/viscosity as my non-ionic surfactant.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know some one here have used NIS or MSO with there PGR, have you noticed any better results? In theory it should cause the Primo to work better. I plan on using it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I have used it, and I have also not used it. With so many other variables constantly changing, I think it would be hard to tell without doing a side by side comparison. Seems like I once read a claim that a surfactant was part of the 88.7% "other ingredients" in Primo Maxx/generic. This is by no means scientific, but FWIW my T-Pac appears to be basically the same color/viscosity as my non-ionic surfactant.
Click to expand...

I agree with you about Primo having a surfactant already added as I always try to add it to the tank last since it seems to foam up pretty good if I don't. I'm still going to add some to most of my mixes this year just to see what happens plus it's a little bit of insurance too!

One more thing, I found the NIS you have in the picture on Amazon for less than $30 for a gallon with Prime. So of course I bought some. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I agree, the cost of adding it is minimal. That gallon of surfactant on Amazon works out to about $0.23 per ounce. The recommended dilution rate is 0.17-0.50 oz per gallon, so you're looking at an additional cost of 4-12 cents per gallon.


----------



## jbrown

Question, Does T-Pac (http://domyownlawn.com/index.php/t-pac-growth-regulator.html) have a surfactant in it?

If not, should I buy some to my with it?

Thanks,

JB


----------



## Ware

jbrown said:


> Question, Does T-Pac (http://domyownlawn.com/index.php/t-pac-growth-regulator.html) have a surfactant in it?
> 
> If not, should I buy some to my with it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JB


I've read some claims that it does, but don't know for sure. The only place the T-Pac label specifically mentions adding a surfactant is in the procedure/order of adding it as part of a tank mixture with other products. My interpretation of that is it is only necessary when another product in the tank mixture prescribes it.

That said, some here use it (I have), and I don't think it hurts anything. If you don't already have some, it is relatively inexpensive and good to have around - you'll probably end up needing some for other stuff like Celsius and Certainty. I bought this one on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I was just doing some research on this and was wondering if anyone else has looked into this as an alternative to Primo Maxx/Generic Versions. It supposedly does the same thing but the product is taken up through the roots instead of absorbed through the foliage. I know it says that it is not recommended for "Residential Turf" but has that ever stopped us before? I think I am going to do some more research on this and see what I come up with. I'm always looking to try something new and the bottle of T-Pac I have will only last me this year.


----------



## Mightyquinn

After doing some further research on Paclobutrazol, it may not be as good as Primo after all as there is a chance of damaging your lawn and I don't think you get the extra greening up effect either. I actually learned something from a post at ATY from OSUturfman in the Cool Season forum.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> After doing some further research on Paclobutrazol, it may not be as good as Primo after all as there is a chance of damaging your lawn and I don't think you get the extra greening up effect either. I actually learned something from a post at ATY from OSUturfman in the Cool Season forum.


Good to know. He posts some good stuff. Too bad some of it gets deleted.


----------



## Topcat

Can you provide a link where I can buy this in a quart size? A gallon is much more than I'd need in several years.



Ware said:


> Great topic.
> 
> I use T-Pac E-Pro, which is generic Primo Maxx (11.3% Trinexapac-ethyl). T-Pac is one of the only options I have found available in quarts.
> 
> No real cons that I've noticed, other than the time it takes to spray it. A good calibrated sprayer like this or this is very helpful in getting your application rates right.
> 
> I would say it's almost necessary if you're maintaining bermuda under an inch (unless you don't mind mowing A LOT), but it's important to note that reduced mowing frequency is only one of the several benefits of using it.


----------



## Ware

Topcat said:


> Can you provide a link where I can buy this in a quart size? A gallon is much more than I'd need in several years.
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great topic.
> 
> I use T-Pac E-Pro, which is generic Primo Maxx (11.3% Trinexapac-ethyl). T-Pac is one of the only options I have found available in quarts.
> 
> No real cons that I've noticed, other than the time it takes to spray it. A good calibrated sprayer like this or this is very helpful in getting your application rates right.
> 
> I would say it's almost necessary if you're maintaining bermuda under an inch (unless you don't mind mowing A LOT), but it's important to note that reduced mowing frequency is only one of the several benefits of using it.
Click to expand...

domyownlawn.com offers it in both 8oz and quart bottles.


----------



## Topcat

Ware said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide a link where I can buy this in a quart size? A gallon is much more than I'd need in several years.
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great topic.
> 
> I use T-Pac E-Pro, which is generic Primo Maxx (11.3% Trinexapac-ethyl). T-Pac is one of the only options I have found available in quarts.
> 
> No real cons that I've noticed, other than the time it takes to spray it. A good calibrated sprayer like this or this is very helpful in getting your application rates right.
> 
> I would say it's almost necessary if you're maintaining bermuda under an inch (unless you don't mind mowing A LOT), but it's important to note that reduced mowing frequency is only one of the several benefits of using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> domyownlawn.com offers it in both 8oz and quart bottles.
Click to expand...

Awesome! Thanks, I just placed the order. I love learning new stuff - I had no idea such a product existed. This is my first year using a reel mower to manicure my lawn to half inch or less. This will be invaluable in slowing the vertical growth for those days after work where it might be too late in the day to run the mower over the lawn.


----------



## Ware

Topcat said:


> Awesome! Thanks, I just placed the order. I love learning new stuff - I had no idea such a product existed. This is my first year using a reel mower to manicure my lawn to half inch or less. This will be invaluable in slowing the vertical growth for those days after work where it might be too late in the day to run the mower over the lawn.


It is _definitely_ a game changer. Welcome to The Lawn Forum, by the way! :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

It's a game changer, a gas saver, a time saver, a sanity saver, an equipment wear saver, a marriage saver, a scalping saver, a water saver, a dark color saver, a stress saver, and probably many more savers. Other than that, PGR's are pretty useless.


----------



## jbrown

dfw_pilot said:


> It's a game changer, a gas saver, a time saver, a sanity saver, an equipment wear saver, a marriage saver, a scalping saver, a water saver, a dark color saver, a stress saver, and probably many more savers. Other than that, PGR's are pretty useless.


^ Awesomeness!!!


----------



## gijoe4500

I keep getting an error every time I try to being up the 8oz bottle of T-Pac on domyownlawn. Anyone know the price on the 8oz off hand? May look into trying out some of this stuff over the summer. I want to try this horizontal growth promotion stuff!


----------



## jbrown

http://domyownlawn.com/lawn-care/growth-regulators/t-pac-growth-regulator-172.html

this is what I am going to get too


----------



## gijoe4500

jbrown said:


> http://domyownlawn.com/lawn-care/growth-regulators/t-pac-growth-regulator-172.html
> 
> this is what I am going to get too


Thanks! Not sure why it wouldn't let me get there.


----------



## jbrown

Just ordered T-Pac 8oz size, hopefully that will last me the season.

JB


----------



## MrMeaner

I put 6 oz(a bit high) of primo on my 30k lawn last year and didn't have to mow for two weeks and when i did mow I was hardly cutting anything off


----------



## wardconnor

MrMeaner said:


> I put 6 oz(a bit high) of primo on my 30k lawn last year and didn't have to mow for two weeks and when i did mow I was hardly cutting anything off


This quote above I would like some clarification on because I am considering buying this product for the first time.

Someone above I think it was MQ said that he uses .5/oz but the label recommends .38oz. I am not not sure what the label recommends for KBG PRG that I have have in my lawn but, I planned on using it at .5 oz per 1000.

MrMeaner said he put 6oz on 30k of lawn. Using the .5oz recommendation that MQ and others have given I see his application as light although he said it was high. Please inform me if my math is incorrect.

My thinking is as follows. For every 2000 sq ft I would need 1oz at the application rate of .5 oz per 1000 sq ft. So in his example of 30,000 sq ft I see that as him needing to put down 15 oz. He said that he applied 6 oz and mentioned that he thought that was a high dosage.

In the application of product of this at my house being 20,000 sq ft I see that as me needing 10 oz every time I apply. Am I wrong or right in my math? I am just tying to get this figured out correctly so I can see how much this will cost me and if I should buy the quart size. If my math is correct I figure that I can get a tad bit over 3 applications from a quart of this stuff covering 20k feet.

I guess one last question...... Top dressing. I want to top dress again (did last fall) to continue with the leveling process. What is anyone's thoughts on using PGR and top dressing? Also will this inhibit the growth of KBG to spread to continue to fill in a few bare spots I have due to a seeding project I did last fall?


----------



## J_nick

The label recommends .6oz/1000 for KBG. Different grass types and varieties can call for different rates. I thought the .2oz/1000 mrmeaner said was low but I've heard that Celebration doesn't need as high of dose of PGR to have the same effects. While I have common Bermuda and was spraying .75oz/1000 to keep it calmed down.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put 6 oz(a bit high) of primo on my 30k lawn last year and didn't have to mow for two weeks and when i did mow I was hardly cutting anything off
> 
> 
> 
> This quote above I would like some clarification on because I am considering buying this product for the first time.
> 
> Someone above I think it was MQ said that he uses .5/oz but the label recommends .38oz. I am not not sure what the label recommends for KBG PRG that I have have in my lawn but, I planned on using it at .5 oz per 1000.
> 
> MrMeaner said he put 6oz on 30k of lawn. Using the .5oz recommendation that MQ and others have given I see his application as light although he said it was high. Please inform me if my math is incorrect.
> 
> My thinking is as follows. For every 2000 sq ft I would need 1oz at the application rate of .5 oz per 1000 sq ft. So in his example of 30,000 sq ft I see that as him needing to put down 15 oz. He said that he applied 6 oz and mentioned that he thought that was a high dosage.
> 
> In the application of product of this at my house being 20,000 sq ft I see that as me needing 10 oz every time I apply. Am I wrong or right in my math? I am just tying to get this figured out correctly so I can see how much this will cost me and if I should buy the quart size. If my math is correct I figure that I can get a tad bit over 3 applications from a quart of this stuff covering 20k feet.
> 
> I guess one last question...... Top dressing. I want to top dress again (did last fall) to continue with the leveling process. What is anyone's thoughts on using PGR and top dressing? Also will this inhibit the growth of KBG to spread to continue to fill in a few bare spots I have due to a seeding project I did last fall?
Click to expand...

Check out page 4 of this label. Application rates vary based on both turf type and HOC.

The 0.38oz is a Tifway 419 rate. MrMeaner's Celebration would probably fall into the "other hybrids" line in the table.

What is your HOC? Note that the 0.6oz rate for KBG that J_nick mentioned drops to 0.25oz (less than half) if the HOC is 1/2" or less... so be sure you consider HOC. :thumbup:


----------



## atc4usmc

Well, Im glad someone else asked the question because all the responses and info is what I was just searching for. I am going to get T-pac (not to be confused with Two-Pac) and a marker for use on my front lawn. Thanks Jbrown for starting the thread!


----------



## Iriasj2009

J_nick said:


> The label recommends .6oz/1000 for KBG. Different grass types and varieties can call for different rates. I thought the .2oz/1000 mrmeaner said was low but I've heard that Celebration doesn't need as high of dose of PGR to have the same effects. While I have common Bermuda and was spraying .75oz/1000 to keep it calmed down.


This is correct. Last year I applied .75oz/sqft and my celebration stopped growing and gave it an off color. Just use the recommended rate or even less and go from there.

As for using pgr during top dressing, I will be timing my topdressing application until the pgr wears off and then reapply until it fills in.


----------



## SGrabs33

I picked this up from a buddy tonight. I'm looking forward to giving it a try in the next week or so.


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> I picked this up from a buddy tonight. I'm looking forward to giving it a try in the next week or so.


How many sq/ft do you have? That's a lot of Primo!


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked this up from a buddy tonight. I'm looking forward to giving it a try in the next week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many sq/ft do you have? That's a lot of Primo!
Click to expand...

I've got 4500. Yeah it's a gallon bottle. I think that's all JDL was selling when he bought it a couple years ago. He is letting me try it out because it's more than he can use before it starts losing its shelf life.


----------



## lagerman72

Hoping time will allow me to be able to put some T-pac down this wkd. I used it twice last year, first time was great, second time I apparently didn't get it down even and had VERY sporadic growth (aka~stripes). Promptly bought some tracking dye but instead decided to do a mid season scalp. This year I plan to make sure I fully mix my tank and use tracking dye to hopefully keep all issues at bay... We shall see in a few weeks.


----------



## HitEmTrue

I use Trin-pac.

It takes me almost 3-hours to do the entire lawn...about 7500 sf. It is a lot of work with a manual backpack sprayer. Wish I had bought battery powered.

So that's the only downside for me.


----------



## Ware

HitEmTrue said:


> I use Trin-pac.
> 
> It takes me almost 3-hours to do the entire lawn...about 7500 sf. It is a lot of work with a manual backpack sprayer. Wish I had bought battery powered.
> 
> So that's the only downside for me.


3 hours is a lot of spraying. With my Spreader-Mate (even back when I had the single nozzle setup), I think I am spraying about the same area well inside of an hour - including mixing and cleanup.

The Chapin 97900 24V Push Sprayer looks very promising for blanket applications on medium size lawns. It looks like a couple members here have already ordered them, so we should know soon. It might be worth considering if it could save you a couple hours of work every 3 weeks or so (or whatever your PGR interval is).


----------



## ericgautier

HitEmTrue said:


> I use Trin-pac.


How do you like Trin-pac?

Currently using T-Pac E-Pro (Quart), but I think I to invest in a bigger bottle going forward.


----------



## MrMeaner

J_nick said:


> The label recommends .6oz/1000 for KBG. Different grass types and varieties can call for different rates. I thought the .2oz/1000 mrmeaner said was low but I've heard that Celebration doesn't need as high of dose of PGR to have the same effects. While I have common Bermuda and was spraying .75oz/1000 to keep it calmed down.


I have the worst memory(need to write stuff down) but as best I can remember is I think I actually used 6oz on my front yard which is approx 15k Sq Ft. - and 4-5oz on the back which has a 13k Sq Ft - After building my shop and actually using a online lot size calculator I think I have closer to 28k sq ft of turf.

My boom sprayer also have has a hand wand sprayer which sprays a heavier then the boom with three nozzles. Anyway went through 25 gallons of water, with 6oz of primo on the front lawn and 2x something gallons of water with 5oz of primo on the back lawn - which was closer to the around the .40oz per 1000sq ft

Either way I applied it and it basically quit growing and did not have to mow for almost two weeks. Just brainstorming here but Celebration bermuda has a thicker leaf blade compared to say Tif419 so its possible more primo is absorbed and thats the reason for smaller rates for Celebration??


----------



## MrMeaner

ericgautier said:


> HitEmTrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Trin-pac.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like Trin-pac?
> 
> Currently using T-Pac E-Pro (Quart), but I think I to invest in a bigger bottle going forward.
Click to expand...

I have a gallon and hardly used any so far and I have a huge yard!! MQ stated his gallon bottle seems to have lost its effectiveness over the years - probably a good idea to buy smaller amounts more often if you have a smaller yard.


----------



## HitEmTrue

Ware said:


> 3 hours is a lot of spraying. With my Spreader-Mate (even back when I had the single nozzle setup), I think I am spraying about the same area well inside of an hour - including mixing and cleanup.
> 
> The Chapin 97900 24V Push Sprayer looks very promising for blanket applications on medium size lawns. It looks like a couple members here have already ordered them, so we should know soon. It might be worth considering if it could save you a couple hours of work every 3 weeks or so (or whatever your PGR interval is).


Stopping at the end of each row to pump it back up adds quite a bit to the time. No way I could keep pumping and walking without a break for my arm. By the end of last summer I was waiting 4-weeks to reapply.

The 24V would have been well worth the difference. I missed the chance to buy the 20v backpack when it was on a great deal last year.

< edit to get my voltages right :roll: >


----------



## HitEmTrue

ericgautier said:


> HitEmTrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Trin-pac.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like Trin-pac?
> 
> Currently using T-Pac E-Pro (Quart), but I think I to invest in a bigger bottle going forward.
Click to expand...

Works great! But if it goes bad like MQ said, then a smaller quantity is better.


----------



## AdamC

Red. We use it on the farm. Easily the best colour for visibility. But it can stain with constant use.


----------



## Mightyquinn

HitEmTrue said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HitEmTrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Trin-pac.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like Trin-pac?
> 
> Currently using T-Pac E-Pro (Quart), but I think I to invest in a bigger bottle going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Works great! But if it goes bad like MQ said, then a smaller quantity is better.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't get anymore than 2-3 years worth. It might go bad going any longer than that.


----------



## tbdh20

Has anyone sprayed... out of town for a couple weeks without maintenance (irrigation in place)? Say the HOC was 1/2" prior, maybe the second app of the season. I'd love to hear experiences using PGR with complete neglect over a extended period of time.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I've sprayed Primo, left my irrigation on, and left for a two week trip. It isn't pretty after the next cut. Part of the reason my lawn will never shine is because even with Bermuda cut at 1/2 inch and heavy PGR use, I'll still scalp upon return after that length of time. PGR is great to reduce the mowing frequency, and it's great to help strengthen your grass for drought stress, but you still need to be cutting several times a week, or at least once a week. As the HOC lowers, the frequency has to increase.

There are ways to work around two week trips, like scalping prior to leaving, but in my experience, nothing beats mowing when it's needed; i.e. the 1/3 or 1/4 rule.


----------



## tbdh20

Thanks dfw,
I hoped you would chime in, with your schedule. Reinforcing what I did not want to hear  Work now or later, ugly before or after.


----------



## Mightyquinn

tbdh20 said:


> Has anyone sprayed... out of town for a couple weeks without maintenance (irrigation in place)? Say the HOC was 1/2" prior, maybe the second app of the season. I'd love to hear experiences using PGR with complete neglect over a extended period of time.


Closest thing I can come to is that a few years ago, I went on vacation for 1 week and sprayed PGR at .75oz/K before I left and it did a good job of controlling it but I also had my irrigation running every 3 days so it got a little more water than it should have.

I can think of two scenarios that you could do while you are away.

#1 Spray a heavy dose of PGR and turn the sprinklers OFF and just let mother nature take care of it while you are gone and hope for the best.

#2 Scalp your lawn after applying PGR before you leave and set the irrigation up on a reasonable schedule so it will have water while you are gone to help recover, then when you get back, you won't be so far behind the curve.

Obviously you can use a combination of the two but it's just something else to consider.


----------



## Ware

I think maybe dfw has mentioned this before, but recommended spraying the PGR a few days before actually leaving town, then mow the day before you leave. The theory being you would be beyond any delay that exists between application and regulated growth.

Also, like MQ mentioned, I would probably push the application rate up to the "banding/edging" rate if growth regulation was my focus.


----------



## Alan

You could always do a trial run BEFORE you actually leave town and see how it goes-it's a learning experience.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware said:


> I think maybe dfw has mentioned this before, but recommended spraying the PGR a few days before actually leaving town, then mow the day before you leave. The theory being you would be beyond any delay that exists between application and regulated growth.


Good point to mention. Yes, it may just be in my mind, but I feel the PGR needs a few days to hit the brakes on the grass. So spraying a few days prior to the final mow will help. When I would spray the day I left, it would always be taller than when I sprayed three days prior to departure and mow the day of departure, if that makes sense.


----------



## Spammage

I agree with a few days for the full effect and typically figure 3 days for my purposes.

For the record, I am using T-Pac (haven't sprayed yet this year, but it's due) and it's more effective on bermuda than zoysia in my experience.

I also started using a different spray nozzle last year that I think works better for all contact applications. I will get the info on it and post it accordingly if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Spammage said:


> I agree with a few days for the full effect and typically figure 3 days for my purposes.
> 
> For the record, I am using T-Pac (haven't sprayed yet this year, but it's due) and it's more effective on bermuda than zoysia in my experience.
> 
> I also started using a different spray nozzle last year that I think works better for all contact applications. I will get the info on it and post it accordingly if anyone is interested.


Welcome Spammage!!! Glad to have you here!! Yes, we are interested in the nozzle you found


----------



## Spammage

The nozzle I'm using is a Teejet Turbo Twinjet TTJ60-11003. I had drift issues with the standard Teejet so I tried the DG (drift guard) and only got mediocre results from the pgr. I kept reading and found the Twinjet has droplets of about the same size as the DG version, but sprays both forward and backward at the same time. I did go with the 3 instead of the 4 to help keep the droplet size down. I have had great results with both the pgr and herbicides using this nozzle and solved my drift issue as well.


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> The nozzle I'm using is a Teejet Turbo Twinjet TTJ60-11003. I had drift issues with the standard Teejet so I tried the DG (drift guard) and only got mediocre results from the pgr. I kept reading and found the Twinjet has droplets of about the same size as the DG version, but sprays both forward and backward at the same time. I did go with the 3 instead of the 4 to help keep the droplet size down. I have had great results with both the pgr and herbicides using this nozzle and solved my drift issue as well.


If you look at the application chart here, the Turbo TwinJet is actually the only nozzle they offer that is rated "Excellent" for both contact and systemic products.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pipzeiPWMfA​
A similar nozzle is discussed in one of the Rutgers videos at 4:08.

I've wanted to try them on my push sprayer, but haven't decided if they would spray back into the tires.


----------



## tbdh20

Everyone, Thank you for your experiences! I have a few weeks to decide on how to tackle this. I also have contractors to deal with in that time period. Should be fun!


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> I've wanted to try them on my push sprayer, but haven't decided if they would spray back into the tires.


Unfortunately I think it would spray the tires. It is a 30 degree angle both on the forward and backward sprays.

At least you could be fairly sure your tires wouldn't grow fast.


----------



## tbdh20

Mightyquinn said:


> tbdh20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone sprayed... out of town for a couple weeks without maintenance (irrigation in place)? Say the HOC was 1/2" prior, maybe the second app of the season. I'd love to hear experiences using PGR with complete neglect over a extended period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Closest thing I can come to is that a few years ago, I went on vacation for 1 week and sprayed PGR at .75oz/K before I left and it did a good job of controlling it but I also had my irrigation running every 3 days so it got a little more water than it should have.
> 
> I can think of two scenarios that you could do while you are away.
> 
> #1 Spray a heavy dose of PGR and turn the sprinklers OFF and just let mother nature take care of it while you are gone and hope for the best.
> 
> #2 Scalp your lawn after applying PGR before you leave and set the irrigation up on a reasonable schedule so it will have water while you are gone to help recover, then when you get back, you won't be so far behind the curve.
> 
> Obviously you can use a combination of the two but it's just something else to consider.
Click to expand...

MQ, dfw, Ware, Spam, Alan,

Thanks for all the input and think I will try hybrid plan. I don't think I will have time to scalp, verticut and sand (irrigation on) before leaving which would be preferable.

I also didn't apply the first round of pgr because of slow filling, a ton of rain and a cool snap the past several days.

So the plan is?
-Keep it at a 1/2" every other day and fert now.
-PGR, seven to nine days out, continuing every other day mow.
-Check the ten day forecast and turn off irrigation or a very light schedule at most.
-Hope for the best... it is bermuda


----------



## tbdh20

Forgot to add split the difference between regular Tif and edge banding app. Any tweaks you would add? Otherwise, I fill you guys in when I return!


----------



## Tellycoleman

Doing a lawn renovation about to plant Yukon Bermuda. Do you recomend waiting a year after initial seeding? When can PGR be used after seeding.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Tellycoleman said:


> Doing a lawn renovation about to plant Yukon Bermuda. Do you recomend waiting a year after initial seeding? When can PGR be used after seeding.


I just looked over the label and did not see anything that says NOT to do it but I think if you wait until it's almost fully grown in you could apply a "light" application of PGR to help it spread and fill in more. You could also do a test area earlier if you wanted too. I can definitely see the advantage of being able to apply it early on to help it spread and fill in. I just don't know if it will damage the new seedlings or not.


----------



## J_nick

Tellycoleman said:


> Doing a lawn renovation about to plant Yukon Bermuda. Do you recomend waiting a year after initial seeding? When can PGR be used after seeding.


I will most likely play it by feel but I'll probably spray mine once I'm having to mow every other day.


----------



## wardconnor

I am considering pulling trigger on the ebay 20% off coupon code for T-Nex $138.

Question.... Fert and PGR. Do they conflict? thoughts?


----------



## ericgautier

Fert and PGR = deep roots w/ less top growth. IMO, that's a win for me.


----------



## Tellycoleman

I suppose the PGR rate for Yukon is the same as other Common Bermuda grass on the chart. Correct?


----------



## Redtenchu

Tellycoleman said:


> I suppose the PGR rate for Yukon is the same as other Common Bermuda grass on the chart. Correct?


Yes, Yukon should fall under the common category.


----------



## wardconnor

This stuff is applied foliar and not soil applied....... correct?


----------



## j4c11

wardconnor said:


> This stuff is applied foliar and not soil applied....... correct?


Correct


----------



## tbdh20

So... we have received so much rain the past four days I haven't been able to apply PGR prior.



The cut yesterday afternoon before more showers at 7/16". Spraying this evening, will update in soon.


----------



## j4c11

tbdh20 said:


> So... we have received so much rain the past four days I haven't been able to apply PGR prior.
> 
> 
> 
> The cut yesterday afternoon before more showers at 7/16". Spraying this evening, will update in soon.


[off topic]When does Zoysia green up for you in the spring? And when does it go brown in the fall? Is it about the same as Bermuda?[/off topic]


----------



## tbdh20

j4c11 said:


> tbdh20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... we have received so much rain the past four days I haven't been able to apply PGR prior.
> 
> 
> 
> The cut yesterday afternoon before more showers at 7/16". Spraying this evening, will update in soon.
> 
> 
> 
> [off topic]When does Zoysia green up for you in the spring? And when does it go brown in the fall? Is it about the same as Bermuda?[/off topic]
Click to expand...

I have a wide blade zoysia (Empire) that was plugged in to an existing fescue lawn and took three years to establish. That said, I kept it taller until this year... working on bring down to the 1/2-3/4 level. It greens earlier, falls asleep later and requires less input but this was at a high cut.
Shade tolerance is also great.


----------



## Tellycoleman

wardconnor said:


> I am considering pulling trigger on the ebay 20% off coupon code for T-Nex $138.


Can I get a 20% off coupon lol.


----------



## wardconnor

Tellycoleman said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering pulling trigger on the ebay 20% off coupon code for T-Nex $138.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a 20% off coupon lol.
Click to expand...

Did you get the shirt?


----------



## j4c11

Tellycoleman said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering pulling trigger on the ebay 20% off coupon code for T-Nex $138.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a 20% off coupon lol.
Click to expand...

You can have mine: P20MEMDAY


----------



## wardconnor

j4c11 said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering pulling trigger on the ebay 20% off coupon code for T-Nex $138.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a 20% off coupon lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can have mine: P20MEMDAY
Click to expand...

Lol. Telly was talking about a 20% off coupon on the TLF t shirt he bought from me. They are $17.50 I offered him 2 for $30. Not sure if that equates to 20%off or not.

I still have shirts if anyone wants one. They are xl.

I did however get my PGR. Can't wait to put it down tomorrow.


----------



## j4c11

wardconnor said:


> They are xl.


That's not going to cut it, I need 2XLT, I'm 6' 3" :lol:


----------



## Tellycoleman

wardconnor said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering pulling trigger on the ebay 20% off coupon code for T-Nex $138.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a 20% off coupon lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get the shirt?
Click to expand...

Yes The shirt its nice
That 20% off coupon on ebay worked just picked me up T-nex for $138 Yesssssssss.
Thanks alot


----------



## Ware

Tellycoleman said:


> Yes The shirt its nice
> That 20% off coupon on ebay worked just picked me up T-nex for $138 Yesssssssss.
> Thanks alot


That's a great price for PGR. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Curious...., too much PGR will/can ____ the lawn?


----------



## j4c11

ericgautier said:


> Curious...., too much PGR will/can ____ the lawn?


Does it have to be a 4 letter word? The only 4 letter one that comes to mind is not family friendly.


----------



## ericgautier

j4c11, lol.. no.. "fill in the blank". I'm curious what can happen to the lawn if too much is applied.


----------



## Mightyquinn

ericgautier said:


> Curious...., too much PGR will/can ____ the lawn?


Brown the lawn and reduce growth more


----------



## j4c11

I haven't done it, but I think the label says somewhere you can apply two times the rate in low maintenance situations. PGR will cause slight yellowing even at regular rate if no N present to offset, so I expect you would see quite a bit of yellowing and stunting of growth for extended periods at double rate. Beyond that who knows, probably severe injury.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Pic was taken last year. Top left is tifway and rest is celebration. I applied at .85oz/k sqft. I applied a high rate because I was leaving town. I must have over sprayed or something but the celebration took an off green color and the tifway turned yellow. Learned my lesson on over spraying and importance in spraying evenly. Took 3 weeks to get color back. I had applied enough nitrogen. I did find out that celebration doesn't need more than .2oz/ k sqft.


----------



## lagerman72

Iriasj2009 said:


> Took 3 weeks to get color back.


Those 3-4 weeks seem like 3 months, and lawn care companies (name excluded) will say your lawn crew is cutting your grass too short!  It does come back though and seems to be fine.


----------



## fp_911

This PGR stuff is amazing. I went with the generic T-Pac version and decided to test it on one section of my front yard. I only mow weekly and when I do I have trouble figuring out where I have mowed.

But on the other section the grass is growing like wild. So next application (I think I'm scheduled for this weekend) I'll put it on the entire front yard and hope it works just as well.


----------



## MedozK

Ok, I am brand new to the PGR game, but I want to play. This may be a really dumb question, but as I look at the T-Pac mixing guide it says " Prepare no more mixture than is necessary for the immediate operation in sufficient carrier (for example 0.5-4.0 gals. of water per 1,000 sq. ft.) to provide uniform and thorough coverage." Does that mean I will need to refill my 4 gallon sprayer after spraying 1000 sq. ft.? Since I have approximately 3,300 square feet of Bermuda and its recommended at .5oz. per 1K. Does that mean I will go through and refill my sprayer 3 and a third times? My math may be terrible, just a little confused and want to get this right.

Thanks to anyone that can help clear this up for me.


----------



## j4c11

MedozK said:


> Ok, I am brand new to the PGR game, but I want to play. This may be a really dumb question, but as I look at the T-Pac mixing guide it says " Prepare no more mixture than is necessary for the immediate operation in sufficient carrier (for example 0.5-4.0 gals. of water per 1,000 sq. ft.) to provide uniform and thorough coverage." Does that mean I will need to refill my 4 gallon sprayer after spraying 1000 sq. ft.? Since I have approximately 3,300 square feet of Bermuda and its recommended at .5oz. per 1K. Does that mean I will go through and refill my sprayer 3 and a third times? My math may be terrible, just a little confused and want to get this right.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that can help clear this up for me.


No, most people calibrate their sprayer to 1 gallon per thousand, and so you would only need 3.3 gallons of water in your 4 gallon sprayer to cover then entire yard.


----------



## Ware

MedozK said:


> Ok, I am brand new to the PGR game, but I want to play. This may be a really dumb question, but as I look at the T-Pac mixing guide it says " Prepare no more mixture than is necessary for the immediate operation in sufficient carrier (for example 0.5-4.0 gals. of water per 1,000 sq. ft.) to provide uniform and thorough coverage." Does that mean I will need to refill my 4 gallon sprayer after spraying 1000 sq. ft.? Since I have approximately 3,300 square feet of Bermuda and its recommended at .5oz. per 1K. Does that mean I will go through and refill my sprayer 3 and a third times? My math may be terrible, just a little confused and want to get this right.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that can help clear this up for me.


No, what they're saying is a sufficient amount of carrier (water) is anywhere from 0.5-4.0 gallons per 1,000 square feet. Ideally, you will want to be somewhere around 1 gallon per thousand square feet so that you can spray your whole lawn with less than 4 gallons (the capacity of your backpack sprayer).

Once you get your new sprayer, I would spray the lawn a few times with just water until you get a good feel for how much it takes to cover the whole lawn - then when you're ready to spray PGR, fill the tank with that much water plus the correct PGR dose... (PGR rate in oz per thousand) X (3.3 thousand square feet). Does that make sense?


----------



## Ware

If for some reason you are spraying much more than one gallon per thousand, you would want to switch to a lower flow nozzle; however, I bet you will be pretty close with the red one you ordered. :thumbup:


----------



## MedozK

Dang, yes makes total sense now. I was reading that first part totally wrong...lol



Ware said:


> Once you get your new sprayer, I would spray the lawn a few times with just water until you get a good feel for how much it takes to cover the whole lawn - then when you're ready to spray PGR, fill the tank with that much water plus the correct PGR dose... (PGR rate in oz per thousand) X (3.3 thousand square feet). Does that make sense?


So, the approximate dose of PGR would be 1.65 oz.. Since I am thinking (.5 oz per 1K).. so that would be .5 x 3.3.

Would that be correct thinking?


----------



## Ware

Yes, exactly. Add that to the amount of water it takes to cover your whole lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Plus a little more. Sprayers won't spray every last drop. Do what Ware has said about spraying your lawn a few times to get use to how much water it takes. Math time, how much water/sqft. Say you used 3 gallons over 3.3k (3gal/3.3k=.91 gal per 1000 sqft). With a mixing rate of .5oz PGR/1000 you know you need to add 1.65oz to cover 3.3k. I would add 1/4 gallon extra water that way you aren't running the pump dry towards the end. So if you add an extra 1/4 gallon of water you will need to add an extra .14oz of PGR to still have the same concentration. 1.65oz PGR/3 gal water= .55oz PGR per gallon. Since you are adding an extra 1/4 gal of water devide that .55oz by 4 which is where the .14oz of extra PGR came from.

Damn that was confusing. As always if you need any help just ask and we'll try to straighten it out


----------



## J_nick

With the extra 1/4 gallon left over you can do a banding spray around where you edge/weedeat for a little more regulation


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Plus a little more. Sprayers won't spray every last drop. Do what Ware has said about spraying your lawn a few times to get use to how much water it takes. Math time, how much water/sqft. Say you used 3 gallons over 3.3k (3gal/3.3k=.91 gal per 1000 sqft). With a mixing rate of .5oz PGR/1000 you know you need to add 1.65oz to cover 3.3k. I would add 1/4 gallon extra water that way you aren't running the pump dry towards the end. So if you add an extra 1/4 gallon of water you will need to add an extra .14oz of PGR to still have the same concentration. 1.65oz PGR/3 gal water= .55oz PGR per gallon. Since you are adding an extra 1/4 gal of water devide that .55oz by 4 which is where the .14oz of extra PGR came from.
> 
> Damn that was confusing. As always if you need any help just ask and we'll try to straighten it out


The logic makes sense, but I would say intentionally adding an additional 0.14 oz (~4 ml) to the tank would be splitting hairs unless you're using a syringe to measure (which I don't think is necessary for PGR) - not to mention a rate of 0.5 oz per thousand is already on the heavy side of the rate chart for all bermuda applications. Just my thoughts. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

It would be an 8.5% weaker solution. That could theoretically wear off a few days earlier


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> It would be an 8.5% weaker solution. That could theoretically wear off a few days earlier


But again, 0.5 oz per thousand is already 31.5% higher than the highest "residential & commercial turf" rate for Bermuda.


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be an 8.5% weaker solution. That could theoretically wear off a few days earlier
> 
> 
> 
> But again, 0.5 oz per thousand is already 31.5% higher than the highest "residential & commercial turf" rate for Bermuda.
Click to expand...

I just looked up my PGRs label. Did they change the rates over the winter? I could have swore hybrid Bermuda was at .5oz/1000 but the label I just read has it down to .25 and .38 for 419


----------



## Ware

I use 0.3 oz per thousand on my 1/2" Tif 419, and haven't had any trouble getting 3 weeks of control.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I tend to get close to 4 weeks of control out of .5oz/K of PGR. It gives me a little extra time to work with to get the next app down.


----------



## southernguy311

Mightyquinn said:


> I tend to get close to 4 weeks of control out of .5oz/K of PGR. It gives me a little extra time to work with to get the next app down.


.5 is where it's at :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

+1


----------



## Iriasj2009

lagerman72 said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took 3 weeks to get color back.
> 
> 
> 
> Those 3-4 weeks seem like 3 months, and lawn care companies (name excluded) will say your lawn crew is cutting your grass too short!  It does come back though and seems to be fine.
Click to expand...

Haha yes it seemed forever. I'm due to my next app, but i planned on verticutting tomorrow. I will resume my PGR in about 10-14 days.


----------



## MedozK

I plan on putting down T-PAC this week for the first time this season. Here is my problem and question. I cut today and had planned on putting it down tomorrow (Wed). Right now rain is in my forecast for Thur, Fri, and Sat. Morning. My question will the rain be bad for the PGR? Should I go ahead and put it on this evening?

And here is the worst part, I leave for a week on Sunday and won't return till the next Sunday..., hmm great timing, huh.

Well any advice is greatly appreciated. Love the forum and all the knowledge here. Thanks.


----------



## J_nick

You should be good to go :thumbup: T-PAC only needs an hour on the grass before it rains


----------



## Mightyquinn

MedozK said:


> I plan on putting down T-PAC this week for the first time this season. Here is my problem and question. I cut today and had planned on putting it down tomorrow (Wed). Right now rain is in my forecast for Thur, Fri, and Sat. Morning. My question will the rain be bad for the PGR? Should I go ahead and put it on this evening?
> 
> And here is the worst part, I leave for a week on Sunday and won't return till the next Sunday..., hmm great timing, huh.
> 
> Well any advice is greatly appreciated. Love the forum and all the knowledge here. Thanks.


Primo just has to be on the leaf for an hour for it to be effective, so as long as you meet that criteria you should be good to go. I've even heard as low as 20 minutes but 1 hour is a better time I think.

Damn you JN!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MedozK

Is it better to cut right before adding the PGR?


----------



## Ware

MedozK said:


> Is it better to cut right before adding the PGR?


I think they recommend at least 4 hours before mowing or at least 1 hour after mowing.


----------



## Mightyquinn

MedozK said:


> Is it better to cut right before adding the PGR?


I use to apply PGR after I cut the lawn but now I apply it a day before I plan to cut as there is more leaf tissue for it to absorb into.


----------



## Brodgers88

Mightyquinn said:


> I use to apply PGR after I cut the lawn but now I apply it a day before I plan to cut as there is more leaf tissue for it to absorb into.


I'm gonna try this method for my next app! :nod:


----------



## Spammage

Mightyquinn said:


> I use to apply PGR after I cut the lawn but now I apply it a day before I plan to cut as there is more leaf tissue for it to absorb into.


+1 -- I feel like I get better results this way as well.


----------



## MedozK

Thanks for all the information. One last question, how long before I can let the dog back in the yard?


----------



## Spammage

I let mine enter as soon as its dry.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Have you seen Spammage's dog?



I kid. My dog enters upon it drying as well.


----------



## Spammage

dfw_pilot said:


> Have you seen Spammage's dog?
> 
> 
> 
> I kid. My dog enters upon it drying as well.


LOL. He's really mastered the "Stay" command. He struggles with "come here" for some reason though.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Spammage said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Spammage's dog?
> 
> 
> 
> I kid. My dog enters upon it drying as well.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. He's really mastered the "Stay" command. He struggles with "come here" for some reason though.
Click to expand...

LOL!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

You guys are twisted :lol:


----------



## MedozK

Well, I put down my first ever application of PGR today.... an exciting day... will probably celebrate this as an anniversary each year and demand my wife give me a gift.


----------



## wardconnor

MedozK said:


> Well, I put down my first ever application of PGR today.... an exciting day... will probably celebrate this as an anniversary each year and demand my wife give me a gift.


You will NOT be disappointed!


----------



## kolbasz

If I am cutting KBG and 3.5" is it still safe and good to use PGR?

Just curious about the idea of reducing mow frequency, although it always slows to 1 time per week in summer from the 2-3 times per week in the spring and fall? Im cool season grass, so I know it is different from the warm thread we are in.


----------



## Mightyquinn

kolbasz said:


> If I am cutting KBG and 3.5" is it still safe and good to use PGR?
> 
> Just curious about the idea of reducing mow frequency, although it always slows to 1 time per week in summer from the 2-3 times per week in the spring and fall? Im cool season grass, so I know it is different from the warm thread we are in.


I believe you should still be safe at your HOC with KBG but it never hurts to start a new thread in the Cool Season Forum to ask your question over there as it will get more views from people with your type of lawn.


----------



## brettm1103

Put down some t-PAC epro for the first time today. I'm excited to see the results! After reading these posts I had to try it out. My neighbors were looking at me like I'm crazy and one asked me why I sprayed my yard blue lol! Another guy who has a nice yard came and asked me what I was doing and was pretty interested.

How long should I wait to mow? There is some rain in the area but hopefully it holds off for a while.


----------



## J_nick

Its rainfast in 1 hour and you can mow 4 hours after spraying.


----------



## MedozK

Well, I am a true believer now. I put down my first ever application of T-PAC on Wed (6/21), my next cutting was Sat. (6/24). I then left for a weeks vacation. I returned on Sunday (7/2) and was finally able to cut today (7/3)..... and I wasn't behind bad at all, no scalping at all.. yard looked great after i finished. I was actually in disbelief. Eight days between cuttings, its crazy. I was mowing every other day, so it looks like I will have a lot more time on my hands now... lol

Again, this stuff is amazing. So glad I am here and can share and learn this great stuff.


----------



## trc

Spammage said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use to apply PGR after I cut the lawn but now I apply it a day before I plan to cut as there is more leaf tissue for it to absorb into.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 -- I feel like I get better results this way as well.
Click to expand...

Spammage- do you see similar results on the zoysia specifically for lateral density as the bermuda guys? I noticed your close up looks a lot denser/better than mine and wondering how much pgr is helping vs cultivar and hoc.


----------



## Spammage

Unfortunately I can't tell you what made/makes the best difference because I started cutting low with the reel and using pgr at the same time. Just like anything else zoysia does, it takes a while for it to get thick.


----------



## Stro3579

What are you guys using to spray this stuff with? I see you guys are talking about calibrating your sprayer.


----------



## tbdh20

Planning on PGR treatment this afternoon. I also need to spot treat with Celcius. Has anyone had experience with mixing them on a blanket app... If not, how long after should I wait to spot treat w/ Celcius? Thanks


----------



## SGrabs33

Stro3579 said:


> What are you guys using to spray this stuff with? I see you guys are talking about calibrating your sprayer.


Check these out...

DFW Spray Wand

Chapin 20v Backpack Sprayer

Chapin 97900 24V Push Sprayer

Chapin 2 Nozzle Boom Wand

TeeJet Nozzle Discussion

Once you have one of the above, check out the below:
Broadcast Spraying with a Backpack Sprayer


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Check these out...


SG, I'm hurt... :lol:

Lesco 80lb Spreader + Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check these out...
> 
> 
> 
> SG, I'm hurt... :lol:
> 
> Lesco 80lb Spreader + Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate
Click to expand...

Whoops, I was sure to miss something. Your spreader/sprayer is a monster.... wasn't sure if Stro was ready


----------



## dtillman5

Ware said:


> Here is another good reason to consider using a PGR...
> 
> This 1-gallon jug of T-Nex costs about $160 delivered ($1.25/oz). Let's say I apply it to my bermuda at a rate of 0.40 oz per thousand, once every 3-4 weeks during the growing season. It's only going to cost me about 50 cents per thousand, or roughly $4 per app to treat my ~8k ft2 lawn.
> 
> If I am maintaining my bermuda under 1" HOC, I am probably going to save _at least_ a couple cuts during that 3-4 week period (likely more). So the question becomes... Is it worth a couple bucks to get to skip a cut here and there and spend that time with the family? I guess it depends on how much you like them. :lol:


I'm really enjoying this thread! I'm looking forward to thicker grass and the potential for a few less cuts!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I was reading through the thread about PGR, and had a quick question about it. You might have seen the pretty crappy condition that my yard is in, and I'm trying to get the bermuda that I have to grow over the dead areas. I'm looking to next year to seed, pending on the soil test results and recommendations of the extension agent regarding amendments. If I apply PGR to those areas that are growing vertically and I'm actively mowing, would this encourage lateral growth to those areas that I'm trying to reclaim?

Also, my neighbor's yard has common in it, when it was sodded with centipede. The bermuda is taking over his, and he's fine with that. Would PGR aid in the takeover?


----------



## dfw_pilot

You may get more answers if you post this in the PGR Info thread you alluded to.


----------



## Ware

Good call. Merging this thread - it may help someone down the road to see the answer to this question here. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...If I apply PGR to those areas that are growing vertically and I'm actively mowing, would this encourage lateral growth to those areas that I'm trying to reclaim?


Syngenta says lateral and below-ground growth of rhizomes, stolons, tillers and roots is stimulated when using Primo - exactly how much is anyone's guess though. I would say while I don't think PGR would inhibit what you're trying to do, I don't think there is any substitute for sunlight, Nitrogen and low/frequent mowing to get bermuda to thicken/spread.


----------



## Iriasj2009

I didn't see any different in growth when applied to 2 month old Bermuda from sprigs. If anything I felt like it stopped any growth. Again this was on a newly sprigged area. Here's an observation tho, I haven't been using pgr and I edge weekly and Bermuda spreads about 3/4-1". I have applied pgr to my edges 2 days ago so I'll report back if I see any less/more spreading than without pgr. I would advise not to use pgr or use low amounts.


----------



## Movingshrub

I was reading through this article and trying to do some research on PGRs.

I noticed a lot of people seem to be using Primo (Trinexapac-ethyl).

I was reading this document from Clemson University on PGRs and saw this remark regarding Trinexapac-ethyl.
http://media.clemson.edu/public/turfgrass/2016 Pest Management/2016pltgrowreg.pdf

"Foliar absorbed. Use 3 oz/a for Tifdwarf bermudagrass greens and 6 oz/a for Tifgreen
bermudagrass greens. Tifway & common bermudagrass fairways require 11 oz/a.
Bermudagrass overseeding preparation requires 22 oz/a 1 to 5 days before overseeding
and before verticutting, scalping, or spiking. One hour rain-free period is needed after
application. Mowing 1 week after application improves results & appearance as will
repeat applications in 3 to 4 weeks. Temporary turf discoloration may follow treatment.
Do not add a surfactant. A 25 WSP formulation is also available. Cyclohexadione family."

Just posting it here as information incase someone can benefit from it.


----------



## Stro3579

Is the quart size of T-pac still avail? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Stro3579 said:


> Is the quart size of T-pac still avail? Can't seem to find it.


No longer available at domyownlawn.com

I bought some a little over a month ago then it disappeared from the site. I emailed them and was told they won't carry that size any longer.


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the quart size of T-pac still avail? Can't seem to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> No longer available at domyownlawn.com
> 
> I bought some a little over a month ago then it disappeared from the site. I emailed them and was told they won't carry that size any longer.
Click to expand...

I think I mentioned this somewhere else, but I suspect they were doing those smaller bottles in house. The quart I bought from them looked like it had an Avery ink jet printer style label on it... it wasn't a full pamphlet with the application rate table, etc. I wonder if they were asked to stop.


----------



## Ware

These are probably not textbook-worthy grass samples, but I pulled the sprig on the left from my neighbor's yard (no PGR) and the sprigs on the right from my yard (with PGR) a few minutes ago...

:banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## Tellycoleman

Ware said:


> These are probably not textbook-worthy grass samples, but I pulled the sprig on the left from my neighbor's yard (no PGR) and the sprigs on the right from my yard (with PGR) a few minutes ago...
> 
> :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


Woww

You can really see the difference in the amount of leaves per node/segment. Skinny vs short and fat. Do you guys have the same HOC?
Big difference it dont even look like the same type of bermuda


----------



## Ware

Tellycoleman said:


> ...Do you guys have the same HOC?


It's the same bermuda (Tif 419), but not the same HOC... mine is 1/2", there's is more like 2-1/2".

So from a reel vs rotary perspective, their sprig was growing nearly vertical while my sprigs were laying horizontally in the canopy... so you can really see the density you can achieve by mowing with a reel mower AND using PGR. :thumbup:


----------



## M311att

Ok. I'm sold...take my money.


----------



## dfw_pilot

MQ and others have wondered about the shelf life of PGR. I have generic Primo (Regimax from SiteOne) and am starting to wonder as well.

I stick pretty close to 21 days between applications and mowed seven days ago from today. I felt like I needed to rent a hay bailer afterward. Doing this for the last few years, I kind of know what to expect, but this was crazy. The grass has seemed out of regulation for the last few applications and it makes me wonder if the potency has decreased over time. I keep the PGR in the garage, for what it's worth.

After mowing at 7/10ths.










After four passes I kinda got it whipped, but with plenty of scalping:










All this to say, that on a 5K lawn, a gallon may not keep its potency long enough to use. I'll do some more spraying and mowing to see if my theory about losing potency is right or not.


----------



## jayhawk

Might be -> Researchers have found that the duration of the suppression phase is dependent upon air temperature (Lickfeldt et al. 2001; Beasley et al. 2007). 
As air temperatures increase into the summer the length of
the suppression phase decreases. This occurs because turfgrass plants breakdown PGRs, such as Primo Maxx, faster as air tem- peratures increase (Beasley and Branham, 2005). This means that calendar based PGR re-application intervals are not efficient at maintaining yield suppression because the ideal re-application interval changes during the course of a growing season.
When you have time: 
http://turf.wisc.edu/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Avoid-the-Rebound-On-Course-5-11.pdf
#GDD


----------



## M311att

So...if this gallon is going to last me 12.8 years should I just up the schedule to every 14 days? What would be the downside to applying the correct amount of PGR at a higher frequency?


----------



## Txmx583

Ware said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide a link where I can buy this in a quart size? A gallon is much more than I'd need in several years.
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great topic.
> 
> I use T-Pac E-Pro, which is generic Primo Maxx (11.3% Trinexapac-ethyl). T-Pac is one of the only options I have found available in quarts.
> 
> No real cons that I've noticed, other than the time it takes to spray it. A good calibrated sprayer like this or this is very helpful in getting your application rates right.
> 
> I would say it's almost necessary if you're maintaining bermuda under an inch (unless you don't mind mowing A LOT), but it's important to note that reduced mowing frequency is only one of the several benefits of using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> domyownlawn.com offers it in both 8oz and quart bottles.
Click to expand...

This link didn't work.. it does take you to the sight. Are you using the gallon at the top of the growth regulator page Ware? I'm doing my life homework and need to pick a good sprayer and product to start out with...


----------



## Ware

Txmx583 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide a link where I can buy this in a quart size? A gallon is much more than I'd need in several years.
> 
> 
> 
> domyownlawn.com offers it in both 8oz and quart bottles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This link didn't work.. it does take you to the sight. Are you using the gallon at the top of the growth regulator page Ware? I'm doing my life homework and need to pick a good sprayer and product to start out with...
Click to expand...

They don't offer those small bottles anymore. My last PGR purchase was a gallon of T-Nex from ebay (I had a discount code).


----------



## Txmx583

Cool thanks, I'll try to find some.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Curious to see if anyone would like to split a gallon of PGR, since that seems to be the only method of getting it now. Could go 4-ways or 50/50. I've purchased various sized good quality bottles from US Plastics in the past, and shipped liquids all over the states with no problems.


----------



## high leverage

Colonel K0rn said:


> Curious to see if anyone would like to split a gallon of PGR, since that seems to be the only method of getting it now. Could go 4-ways or 50/50. I've purchased various sized good quality bottles from US Plastics in the past, and shipped liquids all over the states with no problems.


I'm interested in either a 2,3,or4 way split as well.


----------



## douglasbb

I'd do a split. I know there are a few of us in North Texas.


----------



## ahartzell

This is probably mentioned somewhere in the previous 8 pages (and I'm sure I knew this before but I forgot). How long after scalp (technically a mini scalp) do you want to wait before PGR? I want to put some down. Been mowing at 0.875" and got behind. Was scalping every time I mowed (every other day). I did mini scalp at 0.750" today and want to put PGR down. It doesn't look awful (except a few spots were REALLY scalped)....thinking Thursday? Fwiw I put fert app down Saturday so it should be soaked in and "working"


----------



## Iriasj2009

ahartzell said:


> This is probably mentioned somewhere in the previous 8 pages (and I'm sure I knew this before but I forgot). How long after scalp (technically a mini scalp) do you want to wait before PGR? I want to put some down. Been mowing at 0.875" and got behind. Was scalping every time I mowed (every other day). I did mini scalp at 0.750" today and want to put PGR down. It doesn't look awful (except a few spots were REALLY scalped)....thinking Thursday? Fwiw I put fert app down Saturday so it should be soaked in and "working"


Put it down now as I see plenty of green


----------



## ahartzell

Iriasj2009 said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably mentioned somewhere in the previous 8 pages (and I'm sure I knew this before but I forgot). How long after scalp (technically a mini scalp) do you want to wait before PGR? I want to put some down. Been mowing at 0.875" and got behind. Was scalping every time I mowed (every other day). I did mini scalp at 0.750" today and want to put PGR down. It doesn't look awful (except a few spots were REALLY scalped)....thinking Thursday? Fwiw I put fert app down Saturday so it should be soaked in and "working"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it down now as I see plenty of green
Click to expand...

Other angle...


----------



## ahartzell

Hope that second picture didn't change your mind...because I put down some TPac @ 0.5oz/1k sqft :lol:


----------



## Iriasj2009

ahartzell said:


> Hope that second picture didn't change your mind...because I put down some TPac @ 0.5oz/1k sqft :lol:


Haha you're still good!


----------



## Taylor_XMK

Hey guys, first time posting here but I'm wondering if anyone can help me out, I put down some primo maxx and what I thought was .5 oz per 1000 along with about 16 oz of Harry's green ultra, well the grass finally broke past the primo but it looks sickly now, fungus? Insects? Me messing up the app pretty bad??? My poor grass


----------



## Colonel K0rn

high leverage said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to see if anyone would like to split a gallon of PGR, since that seems to be the only method of getting it now. Could go 4-ways or 50/50. I've purchased various sized good quality bottles from US Plastics in the past, and shipped liquids all over the states with no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in either a 2,3,or4 way split as well.
Click to expand...




douglasbb said:


> I'd do a split. I know there are a few of us in North Texas.


Let's see if there's others who might want to get in on a split, and figure out which product we'd like to get, whether it be T-Nex, Podium, Primo Maxx or whatever else someone would like.


----------



## Ware

They should all be essentially the same at ~11.3% Trinexapac-ethyl.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> They should all be essentially the same at ~11.3% Trinexapac-ethyl.


Well I feel stupid for not reading the active ingredient :smile: T-Nex comes in at 12%, and the other two are at 11.3%. Is there preference for one over the other by users of the product?


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> Is there preference for one over the other by users of the product?


I would buy whichever is cheapest. :thumbup:

I'm currently using the T-Nex.


----------



## Txmx583

douglasbb said:


> I'd do a split. I know there are a few of us in North Texas.


I'm in North Texas and I'm down to split some as well


----------



## J_nick

Taylor_XMK said:


> Hey guys, first time posting here but I'm wondering if anyone can help me out, I put down some primo maxx and what I thought was .5 oz per 1000 along with about 16 oz of Harry's green ultra, well the grass finally broke past the primo but it looks sickly now, fungus? Insects? Me messing up the app pretty bad??? My poor grass


Is this the Princess 77? If so how old is it? I used a generic Primo on my 2 month old Riviera and I don't think it was mature enough for a full dose. It's starting to recover now though.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Cool, looks like there's enough people interested in a split to do at least a gallon. I shall extend it to our cool season friends, and the savings would be greater for everyone involved. I'll create a Google Form for sign ups, and link it in the post. :thumbup:


----------



## Taylor_XMK

J_nick said:


> Taylor_XMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, first time posting here but I'm wondering if anyone can help me out, I put down some primo maxx and what I thought was .5 oz per 1000 along with about 16 oz of Harry's green ultra, well the grass finally broke past the primo but it looks sickly now, fungus? Insects? Me messing up the app pretty bad??? My poor grass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the Princess 77? If so how old is it? I used a generic Primo on my 2 month old Riviera and I don't think it was mature enough for a full dose. It's starting to recover now though.
Click to expand...

Nope, that's cemtipede and if u look closely enough u can see the paspalm in 3 squares threw out the yard. The princess is just a small test plot in the back


----------



## Colonel K0rn

For those that are interested in participating in the group buy of T-Nex, please check out this thread. Your input is welcome.


----------



## thegrassfactor

Taylor_XMK said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor_XMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, first time posting here but I'm wondering if anyone can help me out, I put down some primo maxx and what I thought was .5 oz per 1000 along with about 16 oz of Harry's green ultra, well the grass finally broke past the primo but it looks sickly now, fungus? Insects? Me messing up the app pretty bad??? My poor grass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the Princess 77? If so how old is it? I used a generic Primo on my 2 month old Riviera and I don't think it was mature enough for a full dose. It's starting to recover now though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, that's cemtipede and if u look closely enough u can see the paspalm in 3 squares threw out the yard. The princess is just a small test plot in the back
Click to expand...

If you want the greenest centipede in the world (that's safe), apply TNex, a high rate of iron, a 1/4lb of ammonium sulfate, and a touch of sulfur.

Or if you don't mind killing the centipede, up your ammonium sulfate up to a full pound.

They both turn out unnaturally sexy but only the second one dies.


----------



## Taylor_XMK

My yard used to be sexy untill my primo app messed up lol 


I'LL just have to wait out the primo to wear off untill I get a better spray setup


----------



## Movingshrub

For those of you using PGRs on Bermuda, how many times are season are you applying? I am trying to come up with an idea of how frequently and how much product I would use in a year.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I sprayed my first app on Apr 20th and then every 3 weeks after that. I did take a break when I sanded my lawn but other than that expect to spray every 3-4 weeks until it goes dormant.


----------



## Movingshrub

Mightyquinn said:


> I sprayed my first app on Apr 20th and then every 3 weeks after that. I did take a break when I sanded my lawn but other than that expect to spray every 3-4 weeks until it goes dormant.


Considering you're north of me, how many times a year do you spray? Do you start in April and stop in October or is your spraying season shorter, such as May through August?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Once I start I usually don't stop until it goes dormant so yes April-October usually. The only time I won't spray is if I apply a load of sand to the lawn.


----------



## ahartzell

Well I did a mini-scalp last Tuesday then put down PGR at 0.5oz/1k sqft.

I think between the cooler weather, scalp, and PGR....it hasn't recovered and I may have screwed the lawn for the remainder of the season

Last week after mini-scalp and PGR:



Today:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

ahartzell said:


> Well I did a mini-scalp last Tuesday then put down PGR at 0.5oz/1k sqft.
> 
> I think between the cooler weather, scalp, and PGR....it hasn't recovered and I may have screwed the lawn for the remainder of the season
> 
> Last week after mini-scalp and PGR:
> 
> 
> 
> Today:


How's the yard looking now? I would be under the impression that the roots were going deeper, and strengthening up while the PGR is active. Should be close to being out of regulation now.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Are there any decent videos of application with a backpack sprayer?


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Are there any decent videos of application with a backpack sprayer?


----------



## Txmx583

95mmrenegade said:


> Are there any decent videos of application with a backpack sprayer?


I haven't seen any.... Maybe Red or Ware have one hiding somewhere haha


----------



## Movingshrub

95mmrenegade said:


> Are there any decent videos of application with a backpack sprayer?


What about these?

http://snyderfarm.rutgers.edu/snyder-backpack-sprayers.html


----------



## Ware

Txmx583 said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any decent videos of application with a backpack sprayer?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any.... Maybe Red or Ware have one hiding somewhere haha
Click to expand...

SimonR has a good one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ5U0Y_zPzo​
These Rutgers videos are also very informative.


----------



## ahartzell

Colonel K0rn said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did a mini-scalp last Tuesday then put down PGR at 0.5oz/1k sqft.
> 
> I think between the cooler weather, scalp, and PGR....it hasn't recovered and I may have screwed the lawn for the remainder of the season
> 
> Last week after mini-scalp and PGR:
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the yard looking now? I would be under the impression that the roots were going deeper, and strengthening up while the PGR is active. Should be close to being out of regulation now.
Click to expand...

We are 3wks out from that app and I've mowed 2-3 times. Going to mow today but its finally starting to thicken up and green up.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

OK, I've had these pictures on my phone for about a week, but finally got around to making this post.

You have to read this in the voice of the lead singer of Smashmouth, who had a similar song over the closing credits for the movie Shrek.
:dancenana: :dancenana: :dancenana:

*SPRAYED PGR, NOW I'M A BELIEVER*

Seriously, I've noticed a *huge *increase in turf density in the area of grass that I'm letting take over the area where we had our pool installed in the back yard. When I applied it about 3 weeks ago, it was along the lines of "spray and pray". I noticed when i was mowing, I wasn't taking that much off of the grass blades. I've been pretty regular about mowing the front and the back, usually every other day, but now I mow the back every 4-5 days. I took some pictures of identical cultivars that are in the back (I'm pretty sure it's common), one in a treated patch, the other isn't. I also found it interesting that the plugs that I took out of an area to move into barren land are much greener than the PGR treated grass that is around it, yet all of the grass was treated. Not sure why they stand out so much.







*Untreated bermuda*





What's even more interesting is that this evening, after giving the whole yard a clip at 1", I wasn't taking that much off of the back yard, and I noticed a goose grass plant that I must have overlooked. It was a dwarven plant, but it was fully tillered and it had seed heads! I took a pic of this plant, along a "regular" untreated plant.







Notice the dead sedge in the top left corner, thanks to Dismiss.


----------



## Suaverc118

Any thoughts about this??
https://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/edgeless-liquid-turf-growth-regulator-tgr


----------



## Mightyquinn

Suaverc118 said:


> Any thoughts about this??
> https://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/edgeless-liquid-turf-growth-regulator-tgr


If you already have PGR on hand just spray a double dose around the edges or if you have treated that area already just mix up a little extra and hit those spots again.

That stuff is nice but it's expensive for what it is.


----------



## g-man

Suaverc118 said:


> Any thoughts about this??
> https://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/edgeless-liquid-turf-growth-regulator-tgr


Yes, that this is cheaper.T-Nex


----------



## Suaverc118

I didn't realize it was only 8 oz. Good Lord! I just saw the price and thought it was cheaper.


----------



## ABC123

Anybody know if any pgr can be stored in a holding tank? Or do they all request to use what's been mixed.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I didn't see anything on the label that said otherwise but I think it's a good rule of thumb to only mix what you need. How long would it be sitting in the holding tank for?


----------



## Ware

*MIXING INSTRUCTIONS:*
1. Add Quali-Pro®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]®[/sup] to a sufficient amount of water (ex., 0.5 to 4.0 gallons of water per 1000 sq ft).
*2. Mix only the volume of spray mixture required for the square footage to be treated.*
3. Ensure adequate agitation during application.
4. When Quali-Pro[sup]®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]®[/sup] is used as a tank mix with other products, agitation is required.
5. Apply Quali-Pro[sup]®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]®[/sup] in a uniform manner to ensure thorough coverage of the crop.

*Quali-Pro[sup]®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]® Plus Tank Mixtures:* 
*...Only prepare the amount of spray mix required for use on one day and apply it all that day.*


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> *MIXING INSTRUCTIONS:*
> 1. Add Quali-Pro®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]®[/sup] to a sufficient amount of water (ex., 0.5 to 4.0 gallons of water per 1000 sq ft).
> *2. Mix only the volume of spray mixture required for the square footage to be treated.*
> 3. Ensure adequate agitation during application.
> 4. When Quali-Pro[sup]®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]®[/sup] is used as a tank mix with other products, agitation is required.
> 5. Apply Quali-Pro[sup]®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]®[/sup] in a uniform manner to ensure thorough coverage of the crop.
> 
> *Quali-Pro[sup]®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]® Plus Tank Mixtures:*
> *...Only prepare the amount of spray mix required for use on one day and apply it all that day.*


To be honest, I read the Primo Maxx label and NOT the T-NEX label since that is what I had easily available. Goes to show you that not all labels are the same even though they have the same AI.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> To be honest, I read the Primo Maxx label and NOT the T-NEX label since that is what I had easily available. Goes to show you that not all labels are the same even though they have the same AI.


The Primo Maxx label says basically the same thing... 

_...Prepare no more mixture than is necessary for the immediate operation...

...Do not leave tank mix combinations in the spray tank for prolonged periods without agitation. Mix and apply all of the spray solution on the same day.._.​


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I read the Primo Maxx label and NOT the T-NEX label since that is what I had easily available. Goes to show you that not all labels are the same even though they have the same AI.
> 
> 
> 
> The Primo Maxx label says basically the same thing...
> 
> _...Prepare no more mixture than is necessary for the immediate operation...
> 
> ...Do not leave tank mix combinations in the spray tank for prolonged periods without agitation. Mix and apply all of the spray solution on the same day.._.​
Click to expand...

I must have skimmed over that part :shock:


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> I must have skimmed over that part :shock:


Based on your previous statement, you wouldn't have done it anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## ABC123

I'll be using a 20gal aux tank, that's what I found too. I'll just have to calibrate a bit firmer with the pgr as it will sit for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Movingshrub

This will be my first year using a PGR. When do you all tend to start applying PGR? Is it based on temp? GDD? X number of weeks after green up? Whenever your spouse complains that you've cut the grass 14 times in the last seven days? Do you all decrease overall nitrogen application once you started using a PGR?


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> Whenever your spouse complains that you've cut the grass 14 times in the last seven days?


Pretty much. :lol:



Movingshrub said:


> Do you all decrease overall nitrogen application once you started using a PGR?


I think it depends on your needs. I've dialed my Nitrogen back quite a bit - closer to 1/2 lb per thousand per month. I've found that pushing growth can often do more harm than good on a bermuda lawn that is already thick.


----------



## Movingshrub

Are you applying it as a lump rate of 1/2lb at a time? Splitting it into smaller applications? I couldn't recall if you were tank mixing liquid ammonium sulfate and applying at the same time as your PGR.


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> Are you applying it as a lump rate of 1/2lb at a time? Splitting it into smaller applications? I couldn't recall if you were tank mixing liquid ammonium sulfate and applying at the same time as your PGR.


Last year I used mostly Milorganite - with the exception of my first app, which was some synthetic 12-6-6 (50% slow) with micronutrients at a rate of about 0.85lbs of N per thousand.

I think @Mightyquinn is planning to tank mix some liquid fert with his PGR this year.


----------



## Wes

I haven't watched all of this, but you can skip to about 2:20 if you want to avoid the introduction. It's PGR 101 and I felt this was the best place to link it for people who are just getting started with PGRs.

[media]https://player.vimeo.com/video/96720585[/media]


----------



## Movingshrub

@Wes that was good to watch. Thank you for posting. How long before that guy blocks all TLF member questions?


----------



## FATC1TY

Watching that is pretty much a given that pgr is almost essential if you want all the benefits of a thick and robust lawn, one that can be cut less and end up healthier during the stress of the summer heat even.


----------



## dsotm

How do I go about finding out which type of bermuda I have so I know the proper application rate?


----------



## Ware

dsotm said:


> How do I go about finding out which type of bermuda I have so I know the proper application rate?


That might be difficult to determine unless you know where it came from. You can probably rule out common bermuda if it was established from sod.

My recommendation would be to start at a safe rate of ~0.25oz per thousand and build up. Note the last column in the chart for edging/banding applications is 2-3x the "normal" rate, so you're not going to do any permanent damage even at 0.50oz per thousand - which is a pretty common rate for bermuda among the members here.


----------



## dsotm

Ware said:


> dsotm said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I go about finding out which type of bermuda I have so I know the proper application rate?
> 
> 
> 
> That might be difficult to determine unless you know where it came from. You can probably rule out common bermuda if it was established from sod.
> 
> My recommendation would be to start at a safe rate of ~0.25oz per thousand and build up. Note the last column in the chart for edging/banding applications is 2-3x the "normal" rate, so you're not going to do any permanent damage even at 0.50oz per thousand - which is a pretty common rate for bermuda among the members here.
Click to expand...

No idea there, bought the house this winter. Will start on the low end. Have a few bare spots from where weeds were covering so hopefully it fills in quickly once it breaks dormancy :thumbup:


----------



## Movingshrub

Does anyone have a mixed turf yard? My front yard, which is on the long term plan for renovation, is some type of zoysia, some type of Bermuda, and tiftuf hybrid Bermuda. I am trying to figure out how viable PGR use is in this situation. The rest of the yard, which is mono strand will be getting sprayed.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Well, I learned a few things from that video. Not only do you get the increased vigor of root growth, and the density of the plant material (how about that PRG in the agar?) but reduction in water needed. Man, why aren't more lawn nuts using it? @GrassDaddy If you'd be interested, I'll send you some of what I have left from my last PGR purchase. You should give it a try this year on your yard, get that density going.  I know you already have the calibrated wand.

@Movingshrub what I saw is that it's good to use on all types of grass. They did have a mention about the positive effect on zoysia and St. Aug. They were able to get growth in 87% shade, that's remarkable. :shock:


----------



## GrassDaddy

@Colonel K0rn I'm willing to give it a try. Especially since I'm going to try to mow the backyard reel low this year =P


----------



## Redtenchu

GrassDaddy said:


> I'm going to mow the backyard reel low this year =P


👌🏻 Very Nice!


----------



## Mightyquinn

GrassDaddy said:


> Colonel K0rn I'm willing to give it a try. Especially since I'm going to try to mow the backyard reel low this year =P


And so it begins :lol: Enjoy the ride down the rabbit hole GD :thumbup:


----------



## DJLCN

Movingshrub said:


> Does anyone have a mixed turf yard? My front yard, which is on the long term plan for renovation, is some type of zoysia, some type of Bermuda, and tiftuf hybrid Bermuda. I am trying to figure out how viable PGR use is in this situation. The rest of the yard, which is mono strand will be getting sprayed.


I've got 419 and common Bermuda as well as some type of Zoysia. I'm planning to spray at the edging/banding rate for Zoysia or .33 oz/1k.


----------



## Movingshrub

@DJLCN , I wasn't sure if I'd need to apply at a higher rate to the Bermuda and then a lower rate to the zoysia considering the grasses grow at different rates. I'll probably just see start low and work up to see what each will tolerate.


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> ...I'll probably just start low and work up to see what each will tolerate.


That's what I would do. PGR is pretty forgiving.


----------



## Spammage

Movingshrub said:


> @DJLCN , I wasn't sure if I'd need to apply at a higher rate to the Bermuda and then a lower rate to the zoysia considering the grasses grow at different rates. I'll probably just see start low and work up to see what each will tolerate.


Depending on the cultivars you have, this could be an issue. My Palisades will take .4oz/1000, but will turn off-color a little at that rate.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Has anyone ever mixed trimmit with primo max? I heard it increases the effectiveness, time between sprays, color, and cuts usage in half. Primo is foliage absorbed and timmit is root absorbed.


----------



## Davie_Gravy

OK so I didn't read all 235 posts so sorry if this is a repeat question. I am considering using a pgr this year. It looks like most (if not all) of you are using a reel mower and maintaining 1" hoc. However, I use a rotary on my bermuda and cannot maintain such a low hoc. I am looking at the PGR as a way for me to keep my mowings down to once a week (or even every 6th day) at as high as 2in hoc as the season progresses. Do you think it is worth using in my case?


----------



## Redtenchu

Davie_Gravy said:


> OK so I didn't read all 235 posts so sorry if this is a repeat question. I am considering using a pgr this year. It looks like most (if not all) of you are using a reel mower and maintaining 1" hoc. However, I use a rotary on my bermuda and cannot maintain such a low hoc. I am looking at the PGR as a way for me to keep my mowings down to once a week (or even every 6th day) at as high as 2in hoc as the season progresses. Do you think it is worth using in my case?


I think so. However at a 2 inch cut, you may go longer than 6 days.


----------



## Ware

Davie_Gravy said:


> OK so I didn't read all 235 posts so sorry if this is a repeat question. I am considering using a pgr this year. It looks like most (if not all) of you are using a reel mower and maintaining 1" hoc. However, I use a rotary on my bermuda and cannot maintain such a low hoc. I am looking at the PGR as a way for me to keep my mowings down to once a week (or even every 6th day) at as high as 2in hoc as the season progresses. Do you think it is worth using in my case?


The impact of PGR is obviously much more noticeable at lower HOC's, but I would say the first column of the application rate table describes your situation:

​
There is a PGR group buy going on in the Equipment Exchange subforum. That would be a good way to try it without investing in a whole gallon - or may be the way to buy it period for your size lawn. I think it is almost all spoken for though, so I would check it out to see if it is something you are interested in ASAP.


----------



## Davie_Gravy

I thought I read about cheaper generic Trinexapac in a quart size? This may be affordable. $300+ for a gallon of primo just feels too expensive when I only need less than a pint per year. thanks for the tip on the group buy; I'll check it out.

edit: ok I see the amazon price at 136/gal. i feel better now...haha. I think i'll try the group buy in for just what I need for 1 season and if I like then go with a gallon 'bulk' purchase in the future.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I think this is still the cheapest it's going for right now @ $136 T-Nex PGR a gallon but for your size of lawn, I would try to get in on the group buy, especially since you are new to the product and haven't seen what it's capable of


----------



## Davie_Gravy

What do you guys know about fertilization rates with a PGR? I am assuming I still hit the lawn with the same amount of N regardless of the use of a PGR. Please let me your experiences.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Davie_Gravy said:


> What do you guys know about fertilization rates with a PGR? I am assuming I still hit the lawn with the same amount of N regardless of the use of a PGR. Please let me your experiences.


You shouldn't have to change your fertilizer rates at all, if anything you might be able to get away with reducing them :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I just wanted to throw this out that the PGR that is on Amazon is New Old Stock. It's discontinued by the manufacturer, and there is no telling how old it is. The PGR that I'll be doing in the group buy is 12%.


----------



## FATC1TY

I bought in... lmk if anything else we need to do.

So... which version is the newest stuff??


----------



## Mightyquinn

FATC1TY said:


> I bought in... lmk if anything else we need to do.
> 
> So... which version is the newest stuff??


I believe the 12% T-Nex is the newest stuff, Not sure why it's 12% over the regular 11.3% normal AI.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Pretty sure that the 11.3% AQ was an older formulation. The SDS sheet was last updated 3 years ago. Maybe something that the government didn't want in there any more, or toxic to marine life or the spotted owl. Who knows?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Ware Can we get this thread stickied?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Ware Can we get this thread stickied?


It's stickied under the first thread. :thumbup: HERE


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> Ware Can we get this thread stickied?


It's linked in the sticky at the top of the warm season subforum. See note at the bottom about limiting stickies to one per subforum. It was a design call I made because there are so many threads worthy of being stickied that they would eventually take up half of page 1. This is sort of a 'table of contents' approach that keeps more new content near the top - which I know the mobile users are thankful for.



Ware said:


> *Current Affairs*
> 2018 - What did you do with your lawn today?
> 2018 - Warm Season Lawn Photos
> 
> *Popular Warm Season Topics*
> Bermuda Bible: The New Testament
> Acronyms / Glossary
> Bermuda Triangle
> Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate
> Information about PGR
> Leveling a Bermuda Lawn
> Soil Surfactants/Wetting agents?
> Turf Disease Identification
> Weed ID Thread - What is it and how do I kill it?
> 
> -----
> Rather than clutter the top of each subforum with a bunch of stickies, we are going to try this approach - a single sticky thread at the top of each subforum with links to some of the most popular/relevant threads to that subforum. This will allow users to quickly access those threads that live within this subforum, and also threads that may live in another subforum (e.g. Articles & FAQs).
> 
> I grabbed a few to get this party started, but feel free to nominate a thread to be included in this sticky. The mods will help me stay caught up on adding/organizing them. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Ware @Mightyquinn I must be high off of the fumes then.


----------



## Spammage

Mightyquinn said:


> I know some one here have used NIS or MSO with there PGR, have you noticed any better results? In theory it should cause the Primo to work better. I plan on using it this year.


How did your apps with MSO go MQ? Was there any notable improvement in effectiveness or harm to the grass?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Spammage said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know some one here have used NIS or MSO with there PGR, have you noticed any better results? In theory it should cause the Primo to work better. I plan on using it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> How did your apps with MSO go MQ? Was there any notable improvement in effectiveness or harm to the grass?
Click to expand...

I actually used NIS and not MSO and it seemed to work pretty well, I want to say the PGR has some type of surfactant built into it as it likes to foam up a little if you agitate it too much . I look at using the NIS as an insurance policy as it will help spread and stick the PGR a little better and it's relatively inexpensive as a little goes a long way. I save the MSO for when I spray Celsius or Certainty :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage

Okay, I always add a little NIS too, but just the thought of adding MSO is intriguing.


----------



## Davie_Gravy

So I plan to add NIS and blue dye to the PGR mix. I also thought about adding chelated iron to the tank when applying PGR but wasn't sure if it was a good practice...then saw Connor's video on some goodies he got in the mail and adding eddha (i use the same stuff due to soil ph range) iron chelate to his mix. This got me thinking about what we SHOULD NOT add to the PGR mix. Since I will already be walking the yard and spraying liquid for PGR application purposes, approx. every 3 weeks, I figure I may as well add other stuff (if needed) to save application time. For example: liquid macros, micros, herbicides.

Anyone have advise on what sorts of stuff you like to add to the tank when applying PGR, and what things you would not add...things that would cause problems either on the turf or in the tank / to the sprayer?


----------



## Ware

Davie_Gravy said:


> So I plan to add NIS and blue dye to the PGR mix. I also thought about adding chelated iron to the tank when applying PGR but wasn't sure if it was a good practice...then saw Connor's video on some goodies he got in the mail and adding eddha (i use the same stuff due to soil ph range) iron chelate to his mix. This got me thinking about what we SHOULD NOT add to the PGR mix. Since I will already be walking the yard and spraying liquid for PGR application purposes, approx. 3xmonth, I figure I may as well add other stuff (if needed) to save application time. For example: liquid macros, micros, herbicides.
> 
> Anyone have advise on what sorts of stuff you like to add to the tank when applying PGR, and what things you would not add...things that would cause problems either on the turf or in the tank / to the sprayer?


My advice would be skip the blue dye if you're only spraying PGR and Fe - it tends to make a mess and the application rates for those products are very forgiving. Or maybe just use it until you are more comfortable with spraying. My experience with dye has been that something always end up blue that I did not want to be blue. :lol:

Also, again just personal preference, but I spray foliar and soil applied products separately. I use a different nozzle (larger droplets) for soil applied products, and no NIS.


----------



## Davie_Gravy

thanks Ware. makes sense.


----------



## kur1j

I'm thinking of buying some PGR, well not thinking...going to. Doesn't look like the group-buy has much left (only an 8oz bottle). By my calculations on the size of my yard, I'll need about ~20-22 oz for a full year (estimate). I could potentially use more if I'm having to apply more frequently (I calculated every 3wk) at the Tifway 419 rate. Sounds like I might need more during the heat of summer potentially. Am I way off on this?

I assume that there isn't a granular or WDG available for this stuff? I've looked all over but haven't had any luck with it. What is the shelf life of this stuff? Based on people doing lots of group-buys I'm assuming only a few years? This was the cheapest place I found. https://www.pestrong.com/1725-quali-pro-t-nex-plant-growth-regulator-1-25-gallon.html for the "new" formulation with 12%.


----------



## Ware

kur1j said:


> I assume that there isn't a granular or WDG available for this stuff?


Correct. The only trinexapac-ethyl I've seen is in the microemulsion concentrate form.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

kur1j said:


> I'm thinking of buying some PGR, well not thinking...going to. Doesn't look like the group-buy has much left (only an 8oz bottle). By my calculations on the size of my yard, I'll need about ~20-22 oz for a full year (estimate). I could potentially use more if I'm having to apply more frequently (I calculated every 3wk) at the Tifway 419 rate. Sounds like I might need more during the heat of summer potentially. Am I way off on this?
> 
> I assume that there isn't a granular or WDG available for this stuff? I've looked all over but haven't had any luck with it. What is the shelf life of this stuff? Based on people doing lots of group-buys I'm assuming only a few years? This was the cheapest place I found. https://www.pestrong.com/1725-quali-pro-t-nex-plant-growth-regulator-1-25-gallon.html for the "new" formulation with 12%.


Wish I could help you out, but my next buy will be in Feb/March of 2019. Your calculations are accurate, but the length of time would be ~ every 4 weeks, at least that's what my plan is. Some people have noticed a decrease in efficacy after cracking open a gallon after 2+ years, so I'd say 2 years would be your max you'd want to have this on the shelf.


----------



## J_nick

@kur1j I know a few of us are going to be using Growing Degree Days to track when we need to reapply instead of going with the normal 3 weeks intervals. You can read more about it HERE.


----------



## kur1j

Colonel K0rn said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying some PGR, well not thinking...going to. Doesn't look like the group-buy has much left (only an 8oz bottle). By my calculations on the size of my yard, I'll need about ~20-22 oz for a full year (estimate). I could potentially use more if I'm having to apply more frequently (I calculated every 3wk) at the Tifway 419 rate. Sounds like I might need more during the heat of summer potentially. Am I way off on this?
> 
> I assume that there isn't a granular or WDG available for this stuff? I've looked all over but haven't had any luck with it. What is the shelf life of this stuff? Based on people doing lots of group-buys I'm assuming only a few years? This was the cheapest place I found. https://www.pestrong.com/1725-quali-pro-t-nex-plant-growth-regulator-1-25-gallon.html for the "new" formulation with 12%.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could help you out, but my next buy will be in Feb/March of 2019. Your calculations are accurate, but the length of time would be ~ every 4 weeks, at least that's what my plan is. Some people have noticed a decrease in efficacy after cracking open a gallon after 2+ years, so I'd say 2 years would be your max you'd want to have this on the shelf.
Click to expand...

No biggie!

Damn that sucks about the potency loss after only 2 years. Which means I'll only use about 1/4 of it before it goes bad. Is it a complete loss of function after 2 years? Or is it simply less effective? I would be okay with using slightly more the following years but if it just didn't work at all that's would suck.


----------



## kur1j

@J_nick

Thanks for the heads up. I'll look into it more to see what adjustments will end up being needed.


----------



## Mightyquinn

kur1j said:


> Damn that sucks about the potency loss after only 2 years. Which means I'll only use about 1/4 of it before it goes bad. Is it a complete loss of function after 2 years? Or is it simply less effective? I would be okay with using slightly more the following years but if it just didn't work at all that's would suck.


I think I am the one that started that whole rumor about the loss of efficacy a few years ago but it very well could have been just something I observed or I didn't apply it correctly and it also could be because it was during the heat of Summer and now that I have learned about GDD, that could have played a role in it too. I called the company that makes it about another product of theirs and they told me that NONE of their products have a shelf life as long as they are kept between 32F-105F. So I think the whole loss of efficacy is a misnomer at this point :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget

Mightyquinn said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that sucks about the potency loss after only 2 years. Which means I'll only use about 1/4 of it before it goes bad. Is it a complete loss of function after 2 years? Or is it simply less effective? I would be okay with using slightly more the following years but if it just didn't work at all that's would suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am the one that started that whole rumor about the loss of efficacy a few years ago but it very well could have been just something I observed or I didn't apply it correctly and it also could be because it was during the heat of Summer and now that I have learned about GDD, that could have played a role in it too. I called the company that makes it about another product of theirs and they told me that NONE of their products have a shelf life as long as they are kept between 32F-105F. So I think the whole loss of efficacy is a misnomer at this point :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Dang..... 

Well we can still post our observed results MQ. You made an observation that we can always keep in the back of our minds. I for sure will keep an eye on my product after 2 years.


----------



## M311att

Question:. Other than costing time and product, whats the harm in spraying PGR at about 50% green up (Bermuda)?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

M311att said:


> Question:. Other than costing time and product, whats the harm in spraying PGR at about 50% green up (Bermuda)?


I wouldn't say there's any harm in doing it, I would just think it would fall more upon the shoulders of being cultural practice to wait until the plants are greened up prior to spraying. I would think it would be prudent to allow the grass to come out of dormancy before spraying, but that's just me. I'm personally going to wait until I get 2-3 decent mows going after fertilization prior to application on my own yard.


----------



## J_nick

M311att said:


> Question:. Other than costing time and product, whats the harm in spraying PGR at about 50% green up (Bermuda)?


The only thing I can think of is only 50% of the grass will be regulated. The other 50% will be growing at full speed so I don't think you'd have reduced mowing frequency


----------



## dsotm

Those of you using GDD instead of applying every 21 days, do you just wait for the bar to fill up to 100% and then reapply? Assuming it could be shorter or longer than 21 days depending on temperature and sun exposure?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Davie_Gravy said:


> Anyone have advise on what sorts of stuff you like to add to the tank when applying PGR, and what things you would not add...things that would cause problems either on the turf or in the tank / to the sprayer?


We add Fe to just about every tank of pgr that we apply. Whether it's greens, tees, rough or fairways, we add 32oz Fe for every acre we spray.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

ericgautier said:


> j4c11, lol.. no.. "fill in the blank". I'm curious what can happen to the lawn if too much is applied.


I've seen tifdwarf @ .100" hoc get hit with a rate of 18oz/A and, despite being dinged for a week or two, hang on and recover fully - greens don't usually get more than 4-5 oz/A. I've made accidental double apps of fairways (.5'00" hoc) and they showed no signs of over application. YMMV


----------



## Davie_Gravy

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Davie_Gravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have advise on what sorts of stuff you like to add to the tank when applying PGR, and what things you would not add...things that would cause problems either on the turf or in the tank / to the sprayer?
> 
> 
> 
> We add Fe to just about every tank of pgr that we apply. Whether it's greens, tees, rough or fairways, we add 32oz Fe for every acre we spray.
Click to expand...

32oz of what product? Trying to get an idea of how much fe you are actually getting down.


----------



## gijoe4500

dsotm said:


> Those of you using GDD instead of applying every 21 days, do you just wait for the bar to fill up to 100% and then reapply? Assuming it could be shorter or longer than 21 days depending on temperature and sun exposure?


What website/software are you using for that?


----------



## J_nick

gijoe4500 said:


> dsotm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you using GDD instead of applying every 21 days, do you just wait for the bar to fill up to 100% and then reapply? Assuming it could be shorter or longer than 21 days depending on temperature and sun exposure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What website/software are you using for that?
Click to expand...

Greenkeeperapp.com


----------



## wartee

How are y'all measuring this stuff out? Syringe?


----------



## Ware

wartee said:


> How are y'all measuring this stuff out? Syringe?


I use a large syringe for some stuff, but since the application rates for Trinexapc-ethyl are not super critical I use a twin neck squeeze & pour style bottle. Same for NIS. You can find various sizes on ebay.


----------



## Tellycoleman

I have been looking for a GDD calculator can someone tell me a good one or how to use Greenkeeperapp.com it's confusing


----------



## Ral1121

Couple of questions. I read through the whole thread and remember seeing it but cannot find it now.

1. How long after cutting do you have to wait to put down pgr?
2. How long after you apply pgr, can you water your lawn?


----------



## Ware

Ral1121 said:


> Couple of questions. I read through the whole thread and remember seeing it but cannot find it now.
> 
> 1. How long after cutting do you have to wait to put down pgr?
> 2. How long after you apply pgr, can you water your lawn?


Per the label:

_Turfgrass injury can be minimized by using one of the following options:

1. Mow 4 hours after the application of Quali-Pro®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]®[/sup];

OR

2. Mow 1 hour before application of Quali-Pro[sup]®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]®._​


----------



## Ware

Tellycoleman said:


> I have been looking for a GDD calculator can someone tell me a good one or how to use Greenkeeperapp.com it's confusing.


Maybe someone that uses it will do a quick write-up sometime. I _think_ @Pete1313 does.


----------



## Ral1121

@Ware thanks aslo what about watering. I just put pgr down, how soon can I water?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ral1121 said:


> @Ware thanks aslo what about watering. I just put pgr down, how soon can I water?


It needs to stay on the grass blades for at least 1 hour and then you are good. I usually apply it in the evening and water it in the next morning.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Ral1121 said:


> @Ware thanks aslo what about watering. I just put pgr down, how soon can I water?


Amazing you are putting down PGR and I was in the upper 20's the other day. The Grass has gone thought 3 cycles of green up then die back with frost.


----------



## Ral1121

Tellycoleman said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware thanks aslo what about watering. I just put pgr down, how soon can I water?
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing you are putting down PGR and I was in the upper 20's the other day. The Grass has gone thought 3 cycles of green up then die back with frost.
Click to expand...

Benefits of being in Central Texas. Temp is already getting into the low 90s at times


----------



## ABC123

Tellycoleman said:


> I have been looking for a GDD calculator can someone tell me a good one or how to use Greenkeeperapp.com it's confusing


It's a little confusing at first. Messing around with things for a few hours was the only way I've figured it out. The disease calculator needs the next 5 days to pass before it can input data to measure the risk.

It's going to be a great tool.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Ral1121 said:


> Couple of questions. I read through the whole thread and remember seeing it but cannot find it now.
> 
> 1. How long after cutting do you have to wait to put down pgr?
> 2. How long after you apply pgr, can you water your lawn?


When we spray our greens (tees/ fwys / rough too), we spray immediately after the mower has left (usually minutes). As far as watering, I've applied Primo in the light rain and had the same lockdown as the fairways that were sprayed hours earlier - we will run full irrigation cycles less than 6 hours after the application. I would wait a minimum of 12 hours before mowing an area that has just been sprayed.


----------



## dsotm

Tellycoleman said:


> I have been looking for a GDD calculator can someone tell me a good one or how to use Greenkeeperapp.com it's confusing


You have to play with it for a bit... it's not as intuitive as it could be


----------



## gijoe4500

Do you HAVE to cut your grass 1 hour before, or 4 hours after applying PGR? I had been cutting my grass at under 5/8", but am planning on letting it grow up to 7/8", because I've been scalping some areas. I have some PGR to put down. Do I need to wait until its over 7/8" so I can chop a little off when applying, or can I just apply it now, knowing it is lower than my intended HOC?


----------



## J_nick

@gijoe4500 mowing is not required on the day of applying.


----------



## gijoe4500

J_nick said:


> @gijoe4500 mowing is not required on the day of applying.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## kur1j

From my understanding PGR will encourage the grass to grow "out" instead of "up". Does this mean that it would be recommended to NOT use the GTC groomer on my greensmower? I haven't gotten to usenet it yet but from my understanding the whole point of the GTC is to stand the grass up?


----------



## Mightyquinn

kur1j said:


> From my understanding PGR will encourage the grass to grow "out" instead of "up". Does this mean that it would be recommended to NOT use the GTC groomer on my greensmower? I haven't gotten to usenet it yet but from my understanding the whole point of the GTC is to stand the grass up?


You probably want to use it even more as it will help cut the lateral growth and create new growing points and cause the grass to stand up more, which is what you want. I used my groomer extensively last year with PGR with good results.


----------



## kur1j

@Mightyquinn Really? That's very interesting and seems counter intuitive. I thought the PGR causes more lateral growth causing it to thicken up? Why would you want to cause it to stand up?


----------



## Mightyquinn

kur1j said:


> @Mightyquinn Really? That's very interesting and seems counter intuitive. I thought the PGR causes more lateral growth causing it to thicken up? Why would you want to cause it to stand up?


It does cause it to spread but you still want clip those stolons to create new growing points because otherwise they will keep growing and create a mat layer and grain in the turf later in the year. More upright growth will allow more sun to get down deeper and produce a more even cut and a truer HOC.


----------



## kur1j

@Mightyquinn

Very interesting. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Those guys planning to use PGR this year.
What do you plan to spray at the same time as your application of pgr?
Iron? Pesticides? RGS? Ammonium Sulfate? 
What will be in your tank when you spray?


----------



## SGrabs33

FAS and a little tracker dye for me.


----------



## Kballen11

Has anyone had any luck finding the quart size bottle of T-Pac? I don't see it on domyownlawn.com.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Kballen11 said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding the quart size bottle of T-Pac? I don't see it on domyownlawn.com.


They stopped selling the sizes less than a gallon, therefore I did a group buy on 6 gallons. Looks like you joined in after the pre-order happened, but there might be someone near you that has some/needs some that you could do a split with.


----------



## Kballen11

Colonel K0rn said:


> Kballen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck finding the quart size bottle of T-Pac? I don't see it on domyownlawn.com.
> 
> 
> 
> They stopped selling the sizes less than a gallon, therefore I did a group buy on 6 gallons. Looks like you joined in after the pre-order happened, but there might be someone near you that has some/needs some that you could do a split with.
Click to expand...

If anyone in Oklahoma is interested in sharing I would be happy to pay!


----------



## J_nick

Tellycoleman said:


> Those guys planning to use PGR this year.
> What do you plan to spray at the same time as your application of pgr?
> Iron? Pesticides? RGS? Ammonium Sulfate?
> What will be in your tank when you spray?


I like to apply water with mine


----------



## Mightyquinn

Tellycoleman said:


> Those guys planning to use PGR this year.
> What do you plan to spray at the same time as your application of pgr?
> Iron? Pesticides? RGS? Ammonium Sulfate?
> What will be in your tank when you spray?


I plan on mixing in some Ammonium Sulfate, Urea, Nitrogen Stabilizer, Iron and some Potassium Sulfate when I spray my PGR


----------



## Tellycoleman

J_nick said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys planning to use PGR this year.
> What do you plan to spray at the same time as your application of pgr?
> Iron? Pesticides? RGS? Ammonium Sulfate?
> What will be in your tank when you spray?
> 
> 
> 
> I like to apply water with mine
Click to expand...

lol I prefer Grape Soda


----------



## Tellycoleman

Mightyquinn said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys planning to use PGR this year.
> What do you plan to spray at the same time as your application of pgr?
> Iron? Pesticides? RGS? Ammonium Sulfate?
> What will be in your tank when you spray?
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on mixing in some Ammonium Sulfate, Urea, Nitrogen Stabilizer, Iron and some Potassium Sulfate when I spray my PGR
Click to expand...

Thats some fancy stuff right there.
How are you going to time your applications? GDD?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Yes, I plan on using the GDD with the Greenskeeper app.


----------



## tnbison

First year using PGR. I'm hoping it makes everything a lot easier to maintain. For the past few years I was mowing every 3 days still couldn't keep up. Now that I have a new(to me) more expensive tractor that sucks down gas, I think it'll save money long term for sure. Probably save some sanity as well.

I picked up a gallon for $144 here https://www.pestrong.com/1508-podium-tgr-trin-pac-select-generic-primo-maxx-gallon.html

It's either podium or trin-pac depending on stock. By far the best price I found.


----------



## Ware

tnbison said:


> First year using PGR. I'm hoping it makes everything a lot easier to maintain. For the past few years I was mowing every 3 days still couldn't keep up. Now that I have a new(to me) more expensive tractor that sucks down gas, I think it'll save money long term for sure. Probably save some sanity as well.
> 
> I picked up a gallon for $144 here https://www.pestrong.com/1508-podium-tgr-trin-pac-select-generic-primo-maxx-gallon.html
> 
> It's either podium or trin-pac depending on stock. By far the best price I found.


It's a game changer for sure.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Tellycoleman said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys planning to use PGR this year.
> What do you plan to spray at the same time as your application of pgr?
> Iron? Pesticides? RGS? Ammonium Sulfate?
> What will be in your tank when you spray?
> 
> 
> 
> I like to apply water with mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol I prefer Grape Soda
Click to expand...

Spiked with some RGS without the lid screwed on tight (made that mistake too my friend) :rofl:


----------



## Movingshrub

Anyone ever spray PGR after it's rained or with dew on the grass, while the blades are still wet?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Movingshrub said:


> Anyone ever spray PGR after it's rained or with dew on the grass, while the blades are still wet?


Yes. Spraying on a wet leaf blade has 0 impact of the efficacy of the product. We come in at 3:30am to spray because spraying on dew is awesome due to the fact that it allows you to avoid using markers / foam, and it allows you to quickly identify clogged nozzles.


----------



## Movingshrub

Score. PGR is going down.


----------



## PokeGrande

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever spray PGR after it's rained or with dew on the grass, while the blades are still wet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Spraying on a wet leaf blade has 0 impact of the efficacy of the product. We come in at 3:30am to spray *because spraying on dew is awesome due to the fact that it allows you to avoid using markers* / foam, and it allows you to quickly identify clogged nozzles.
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Movingshrub

Tellycoleman said:


> Those guys planning to use PGR this year.
> What do you plan to spray at the same time as your application of pgr?
> Iron? Pesticides? RGS? Ammonium Sulfate?
> What will be in your tank when you spray?


Did you get any other information on tank mixes?

I was debating on combining PGR with a blanket app of Celsius and/or a deltamethrin or bifentherin insecticide.


----------



## Ral1121

I am thinking about letting my yard come out of control from Pgr. I think maybe I put it on to soon in the season. I thought it would encourage horizontal growth but I feel it is not spreading like I thought. Seems like my grass has slowed down so much that I don't really ever seem to take anything off the top. I try and mow every 3-4 days but never notice many clippings. I feel I could probably go a week without cutting which does not feel right to me. I maintain at around 3/4". Does Pgr really encouraging horizontal growth that much or does it really just slow down all growth of Bermuda?


----------



## Ware

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever spray PGR after it's rained or with dew on the grass, while the blades are still wet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Spraying on a wet leaf blade has 0 impact of the efficacy of the product. We come in at 3:30am to spray because spraying on dew is awesome due to the fact that it allows you to avoid using markers / foam, and it allows you to quickly identify clogged nozzles.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Good to know! :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman

ANyone know the yukon or common bermuda rate for Tide Paclo 2SC?
Cant find it anywhere.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Movingshrub said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys planning to use PGR this year.
> What do you plan to spray at the same time as your application of pgr?
> Iron? Pesticides? RGS? Ammonium Sulfate?
> What will be in your tank when you spray?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get any other information on tank mixes?
> 
> I was debating on combining PGR with a blanket app of Celsius and/or a deltamethrin or bifentherin insecticide.
Click to expand...

Most all of our apps of primo contain 1 qt/A of Fe - faiways/tees/greens etc (I spray primo at 10oz/A). There are times when my greens also get a bag of 20-20-20 and a minors package mixed into the app - Fe still @ 1qt/A (greens get anywhere from 1.5 - 4oz/A of primo). I've never tried mixing another herb/insect with a primo app, but it's not something I'd consider.


----------



## Topcat

Ral1121 said:


> I am thinking about letting my yard come out of control from Pgr. I think maybe I put it on to soon in the season. I thought it would encourage horizontal growth but I feel it is not spreading like I thought. Seems like my grass has slowed down so much that I don't really ever seem to take anything off the top. I try and mow every 3-4 days but never notice many clippings. I feel I could probably go a week without cutting which does not feel right to me. I maintain at around 3/4". Does Pgr really encouraging horizontal growth that much or does it really just slow down all growth of Bermuda?


I've asked the same question and got mixed answers. It does encourage horizontal/lateral growth, however since it is a growth inhibitor, it seems logical to me that ALL growth will slow down. I was trying to get rapid spread to some thin areas on my lawn. I wanted to put PGR down, but once more, logically, if it slows growth, why wouldn't it also slow the lateral growth? Since I could not get a satisfactory answer, I simply waited until the thin areas filled in more before putting PGR down.


----------



## Cory

Topcat said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about letting my yard come out of control from Pgr. I think maybe I put it on to soon in the season. I thought it would encourage horizontal growth but I feel it is not spreading like I thought. Seems like my grass has slowed down so much that I don't really ever seem to take anything off the top. I try and mow every 3-4 days but never notice many clippings. I feel I could probably go a week without cutting which does not feel right to me. I maintain at around 3/4". Does Pgr really encouraging horizontal growth that much or does it really just slow down all growth of Bermuda?
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked the same question and got mixed answers. It does encourage horizontal/lateral growth, however since it is a growth inhibitor, it seems logical to me that ALL growth will slow down. I was trying to get rapid spread to some thin areas on my lawn. I wanted to put PGR down, but once more, logically, if it slows growth, why wouldn't it also slow the lateral growth? Since I could not get a satisfactory answer, I simply waited until the thin areas filled in more before putting PGR down.
Click to expand...

Best answer...


----------



## 440mag

Topcat said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . Does Pgr really encouraging horizontal growth that much or does it really just slow down all growth of Bermuda? . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked the same question . . . if it slows growth, why wouldn't it also slow the lateral growth? Since I could not get a satisfactory answer, I simply waited until the thin areas filled in more before putting PGR down.
Click to expand...

I'm still trying to get a good grip on all I can find out (in as close to lay terms as possible) about PGR's myself but, right now, my understanding is that (depending upon what PGR you're using) the growth which is inhibited is CELL ELONGATION. Subsequently, all that unused energy has to go somewhere so, if not up then .... ? (down and "out").

Not sure if this has been posted yet or not but, it is an excellent primer, on The Science, IMHO (oh yeah, see bullet one, Slide #34): https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/SudheerKandibanda/plant-growth-regulators-56599895


----------



## Ral1121

Topcat said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about letting my yard come out of control from Pgr. I think maybe I put it on to soon in the season. I thought it would encourage horizontal growth but I feel it is not spreading like I thought. Seems like my grass has slowed down so much that I don't really ever seem to take anything off the top. I try and mow every 3-4 days but never notice many clippings. I feel I could probably go a week without cutting which does not feel right to me. I maintain at around 3/4". Does Pgr really encouraging horizontal growth that much or does it really just slow down all growth of Bermuda?
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked the same question and got mixed answers. It does encourage horizontal/lateral growth, however since it is a growth inhibitor, it seems logical to me that ALL growth will slow down. I was trying to get rapid spread to some thin areas on my lawn. I wanted to put PGR down, but once more, logically, if it slows growth, why wouldn't it also slow the lateral growth? Since I could not get a satisfactory answer, I simply waited until the thin areas filled in more before putting PGR down.
Click to expand...

That makes sense. As soon as my daughter is born I am going to let my grass come off pgr regulation. Might level at the same time and wait till it completely fills in before I apply it again. I think I will also wait longer before making my first app in the spring too.


----------



## Ware

@Movingshrub @viva_oldtrafford :beer:


----------



## Tellycoleman

Ware said:


> @Movingshrub @viva_oldtrafford :beer:


+1 lol I bet the hairs on your legs have been regulated. Lol lol. Nice video


----------



## Cory

Tellycoleman said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Movingshrub @viva_oldtrafford :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 lol I bet the hairs on your legs have been regulated. Lol lol. Nice video
Click to expand...

The YouTube PPE Safety Police will be all over that :lol:


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> @Movingshrub @viva_oldtrafford :beer:


Sweet video.

I may or may not have fan-boy squealed when I saw this.


----------



## raldridge2315

Cory said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Movingshrub @viva_oldtrafford :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 lol I bet the hairs on your legs have been regulated. Lol lol. Nice video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The YouTube PPE Safety Police will be all over that :lol:
Click to expand...

Lateral hair growth that can be braided.


----------



## swetpants

Great information here, never used the stuff. Definitely interested in starting the process. I see all kinds of pros on the stuff. How about negatives? I'm mostly concerned with health affects on humans. Are there any known? I'm concerned because I have two very young children. We love playing on the grass and I don't want to introduce them to chemicals that could harm them in any way. Thoughts?


----------



## Movingshrub

swetpants said:


> Great information here, never used the stuff. Definitely interested in starting the process. I see all kinds of pros on the stuff. How about negatives? I'm mostly concerned with health affects on humans. Are there any known? I'm concerned because I have two very young children. We love playing on the grass and I don't want to introduce them to chemicals that could harm them in any way. Thoughts?


None that I know of. There are quite a few of us with kids that use PGR.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Ware said:


> @Movingshrub @viva_oldtrafford :beer:


Repeat after me! trafford - like stafford. Seeing any results yet?


----------



## Dico112lr4

Movingshrub said:


> swetpants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great information here, never used the stuff. Definitely interested in starting the process. I see all kinds of pros on the stuff. How about negatives? I'm mostly concerned with health affects on humans. Are there any known? I'm concerned because I have two very young children. We love playing on the grass and I don't want to introduce them to chemicals that could harm them in any way. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> None that I know of. There are quite a few of us with kids that use PGR.
Click to expand...

Short stature. Big feet. Strong foundation. Hobbit-like.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

swetpants said:


> Great information here, never used the stuff. Definitely interested in starting the process. I see all kinds of pros on the stuff. How about negatives? I'm mostly concerned with health affects on humans. Are there any known? I'm concerned because I have two very young children. We love playing on the grass and I don't want to introduce them to chemicals that could harm them in any way. Thoughts?


I've sprayed well over 1,000 acres of Primo. I've never ran into anything that caused me (or others) sickness. Just make sure that you allow the product to dry before you start playing around on the lawn and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Greendoc

No harm done to me either. Me being short and small happened long before Primo. Come to think of it, I cannot think of any product labeled for application to a lawn that jumps out as being toxic. All of the toxic stuff I remember applying in the early 1990s is long gone.


----------



## atc4usmc

Ok just took my first jump into PGR (T-PAC Pro) today. I sprayed just the front of my lawn and used an application rate of .5 oz per 1,000 (technically it was about 1,200).

Question - about three or four hours after I sprayed, we received a SOAKING rain (still raining); will this effect the PGR? Will it was away or dilute?


----------



## Greendoc

It will not wash away 4 hours later. T-PAC gets into the grass in an hour.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

atc4usmc said:


> Ok just took my first jump into PGR (T-PAC Pro) today. I sprayed just the front of my lawn and used an application rate of .5 oz per 1,000 (technically it was about 1,200).
> 
> Question - about three or four hours after I sprayed, we received a SOAKING rain (still raining); will this effect the PGR? Will it was away or dilute?


3-4 hours should have been adequate dry time. :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman

swetpants said:


> Great information here, never used the stuff. Definitely interested in starting the process. I see all kinds of pros on the stuff. How about negatives? I'm mostly concerned with health affects on humans. Are there any known? I'm concerned because I have two very young children. We love playing on the grass and I don't want to introduce them to chemicals that could harm them in any way. Thoughts?


Pick any chemical and you will always find a study for or against it. Look at the material safety data sheet and it might scare people until you look at the MSDS of dishwashing liquid, or Nickelodeon slime. 
After it dries it shouldn't be a problem. 
This is what I think. 
Millionaire pharmaceutical company CEOs play golf on grass with a ton more pgr than we use. Class A and Class B PGR used on golf courses. No way they would play on something they knew was dangerous. Groundskeepers aren't dropping left and right


----------



## Tellycoleman

atc4usmc said:


> Ok just took my first jump into PGR (T-PAC Pro) today. I sprayed just the front of my lawn and used an application rate of .5 oz per 1,000 (technically it was about 1,200).
> 
> Question - about three or four hours after I sprayed, we received a SOAKING rain (still raining); will this effect the PGR? Will it was away or dilute?


Are you going to use Growing Degree Days or Calendar days for reapplication. 
I just took my jump 3 days ago with a mix of Type1 and Type 2 PGR. I have a long post I am currently writing. I am Working on dosage related to common Bermuda and seeded varieties. Degree of suppression and longevity.


----------



## Greendoc

Tellycoleman said:


> swetpants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great information here, never used the stuff. Definitely interested in starting the process. I see all kinds of pros on the stuff. How about negatives? I'm mostly concerned with health affects on humans. Are there any known? I'm concerned because I have two very young children. We love playing on the grass and I don't want to introduce them to chemicals that could harm them in any way. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Pick any chemical and you will always find a study for or against it. Look at the material safety data sheet and it might scare people until you look at the MSDS of dishwashing liquid, or Nickelodeon slime.
> After it dries it shouldn't be a problem.
> This is what I think.
> Millionaire pharmaceutical company CEOs play golf on grass with a ton more pgr than we use. Class A and Class B PGR used on golf courses. No way they would play on something they knew was dangerous. *Groundskeepers aren't dropping left and right*
Click to expand...

I have seen a mass attrition of people in the business from the the 1980s back. They probably handled a lot of Cadmium, Lead, Mercury, and Arsenic. Then the was the unlimited use of Chlorothalonil, chlorinated hydrocarbon insecticides, and organophoshphates that happened prior to the 1980s. Most of those products are long gone for their environmental hazards as well as danger to humans. Chlorothalonil still exists under severe limits compared to what was allowed prior to 2000. Dylox and Orthene are still allowed but that is because they posed comparatively low hazard to humans and the environment. I was a commercial lawn applicator starting in 1991. Quite a bit of my work was done behind a full face shield, liquid proof clothing, and a respirator of the type that would filter out chemical vapors. The normal mask only filtered out dusts and mists. Not good enough to protect me from what was being used. Back then, a lot of that PPE was mostly elective. No such thing as the Worker Protection Standard and the EPA was not as active. Even then, I warned customers to keep themselves and their companion animals off the grass for at least a day. However, I grew up on a farm and understood the dangers of pesticides. All of that PPE saved me when a sprayer containing 8 oz per gallon of a 50% Diazinon concentrate malfunctioned and shot it 20 feet up in the air. The warnings I gave to customers probably prevented me having to explain why their dogs, cats or kids got poisoned as well.

Today, all of my work is done in rubber boots, chem resistant gloves and longs sleeves. No need for me to dress like I am entering the failed reactor at Fukushima. I can also tell customers that once the spray has dried in an hour or two, their kids and fur babies are ok to go back on the grass.


----------



## Ware

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Repeat after me! trafford - like stafford. Seeing any results yet?


Ha, believe it or not I rehearsed it the correct way, but at show time my Arkansas accent took over.


----------



## atc4usmc

@Tellycoleman I was planning to use calendar days for application rates. Added the date to my calendar yesterday and will probably spray again in three weeks. I also plan to spray the back this weekend as well.

Whats the growing degree days? 
Looking forward to your post.


----------



## Tellycoleman

atc4usmc said:


> @Tellycoleman I was planning to use calendar days for application rates. Added the date to my calendar yesterday and will probably spray again in three weeks. I also plan to spray the back this weekend as well.
> 
> Whats the growing degree days?
> Looking forward to your post.


I can explain it but its already been done click  here.
Long story short growing degree days or GDD is how you can tell when your PGR is about to run out. Your PGR wears out based on the weather. On cool days the pgr stays in the plant longer than hot days. So if you apply PGR in the spring it will last maybe 20 days based on weather. But in July or August it may only last 10 days because the hot weather causes a decreases in PGR longevity.
What this means for you:
WHen your PGR starts to run out your grass will have a rebound effect. It can grow up to 160% faster than before. You don't want this. im sure. But if you stay on the calendar day schedule you may have a rebound.(depending on the weather)
The GDD of primo maxx is around 200. Think of it as a glass cup that is 200 oz big. Every day if the daily average temp is above 50 degrees, you pour water in it. On cool days you only pour a little water maybe 7oz. On hot days you pur alot more. Yesterday my GDD was 23. SO i would pour 23 oz in the big cup. 
When the cup gets to the top you are about to get a PGR rebound and surge growth. So before you do you need to reaply.
Its all dependent on your local weather weather.
But you dont have to worry about trying to calculate all this in your head. Their is a website that looks at you local weather calculates the GDD and tells you when to apply it. Its called the greenkeeper.app . No its not a IOS or android app.
Read the link above and also look at youtube videos and you will learn step by step how to set it up.
Basically you input your home like its a golf course and go from there.
Hope I helped you . Happy reading!!!!


----------



## J_nick

Tellycoleman said:


> *The GDD of primo maxx is around 200*. Think of it as a glass cup that is 200 oz big. Every day if the daily average temp is above 50 degrees, you pour water in it. On cool days you only pour a little water maybe 7oz. On hot days you pur alot more. *Yesterday my GDD was 23*.


Be careful mixing °C GDD's with °F GDD's they are not interchangeable without doing a little math first.

I'm using 225 GDD (°C) or 405 GDD (°F) for my lawn as that's where the greenkeeperapp put the default, it can change with soil type.

I checked the temps in Nashville for yesterday and if you got 23 then you are using Fahrenheit.


----------



## Tellycoleman

J_nick said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The GDD of primo maxx is around 200*. Think of it as a glass cup that is 200 oz big. Every day if the daily average temp is above 50 degrees, you pour water in it. On cool days you only pour a little water maybe 7oz. On hot days you pur alot more. *Yesterday my GDD was 23*.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful mixing °C GDD's with °F GDD's they are not interchangeable without doing a little math first.
> 
> I'm using 225 GDD (°C) or 405 GDD (°F) for my lawn as that's where the greenkeeperapp put the default, it can change with soil type.
> 
> I checked the temps in Nashville for yesterday and if you got 23 then you are using Fahrenheit.
Click to expand...

OMG!!!!
Jnick you are a life saver. lol yes its 12.8 GDD in celcius
Thanks


----------



## J_nick

@Tellycoleman no problem man. I was charting out my forecasted temps to see when I would need to spray next and noticed I didn't have any GDDs (°C) over 20 and thought I better check the temps for Nashville.

It's an easy conversion once you have the GDDs in either °F or °C. The conversion factor is 9/5 or 1.8

Converting GDDs (°F) to GDDs (°C)
GDDs (°F) / 1.8 = GDDs (°C)
The greenkeeperapp.com does this automatically

Converting GDDs (°C) to GDDs (°F)
GDDs (°C) * 1.8 = GDDs (°F)


----------



## atc4usmc

WOW! Ok looking at the website now and will go from there....also reading the link. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/q_UiaBJNzWo


----------



## Colonel K0rn

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Movingshrub @viva_oldtrafford :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat after me! trafford - like stafford. Seeing any results yet?
Click to expand...

I got a laugh out of this post, because I was going to ask you how exactly you pronounced your username. And with the spray in the early morning, does it do something to the dew that you can visibly see so you can cover everything properly?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Colonel K0rn said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Movingshrub @viva_oldtrafford :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat after me! trafford - like stafford. Seeing any results yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a laugh out of this post, because I was going to ask you how exactly you pronounced your username. And with the spray in the early morning, does it do something to the dew that you can visibly see so you can cover everything properly?
Click to expand...

It's like walking on a lawn with a heavy dew...you can see exactly where you walked by removing the dew from the leaf blade. It saves time and money (no longer use foam or indicator dyes).


----------



## Thor865

There isn't any temperature issues with pgr? I was about to apply. It's 80's today.


----------



## J_nick

Thor865 said:


> There isn't any temperature issues with pgr? I was about to apply. It's 80's today.


You're good :thumbup: Spray away


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I just wanted to add my first PGR (t-nex) experience with my St. Augustine. I applied at .1oz/1000 (label rate) and saw seemingly zero growth suppression. Applied to my bermuda at .5oz and saw great results. I was just experimenting with the St. Augustine, not like you have to mow it often anyways, but the label rate seems to have been a little too conservative for growth suppression.


----------



## dslab

I'm mowing my bermuda (half of lawn if tifway 419 and rest is common bermuda) at 1.5" with my rotary riding lawn mower. Even at the 1.5" HOC, I'm still having to mow every 3 days. I will probably need to bump up to 2" HOC due to still a little scalping.

Would a PGR help me as well even with Bermuda that is 1.5 or 2" HOC?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

dslab said:


> I'm mowing my bermuda (half of lawn if tifway 419 and rest is common bermuda) at 1.5" with my rotary riding lawn mower. Even at the 1.5" HOC, I'm still having to mow every 3 days. I will probably need to bump up to 2" HOC due to still a little scalping.
> 
> Would a PGR help me as well even with Bermuda that is 1.5 or 2" HOC?


We maintain our 419 rough @ 1.75". @ 10 oz/A, I get great control (mowing 2x/week), along with good aesthetics. It's a great time saver and a savings on equipment usage.


----------



## Cory

dslab said:


> I'm mowing my bermuda (half of lawn if tifway 419 and rest is common bermuda) at 1.5" with my rotary riding lawn mower. Even at the 1.5" HOC, I'm still having to mow every 3 days. I will probably need to bump up to 2" HOC due to still a little scalping.
> 
> Would a PGR help me as well even with Bermuda that is 1.5 or 2" HOC?


I have only used it once but my back yard is common Bermuda (I think) and I cut it at 1.75" with my rider. I applied the T-nex at the labeled rate for common and it has slowed the growth tremendously. I have only had to mow twice in 12 days vs cutting it every 3 days prior. It's totally worth it!


----------



## dslab

Thank you so much for that great feedback @viva_oldtrafford and @Cory Looks like it's time to purchase PGR!


----------



## g-man

Someone asked me about irrigation and nitrogen use if using PGR. I cant find the thread that asked for it, but here is an article on how the nitrogen needs reduced with PGR. https://turf.unl.edu/pdfctarticles/Grass%20Roots%20PGR%20N.pdf


----------



## Tellycoleman

For those with common or hybrid seed Bermuda what rates are you using. 
I sprayed a section of my lawn that's never been sprayed of t nex only at .75/1000 and my Yukon didn't like it to well.


----------



## Movingshrub

Tellycoleman said:


> For those with common or hybrid seed Bermuda what rates are you using.
> I sprayed a section of my lawn that's never been sprayed of t nex only at .75/1000 and my Yukon didn't like it to well.


I sprayed Tiftuf at 0.38oz/1k.


----------



## Ral1121

Tellycoleman said:


> For those with common or hybrid seed Bermuda what rates are you using.
> I sprayed a section of my lawn that's never been sprayed of t nex only at .75/1000 and my Yukon didn't like it to well.


Tif 419 at .38 oz/M as well


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Tellycoleman I seemed to find a good point of regulation on my Royal Bengal at .25-.3 oz/M and the back yard which is an unknown cultivar, but I am pretty sure it's a hybrid with some common thrown in the mix for aggravation.


----------



## Fishnugget

Hello, since everyone is posting their experiences I will post mine with PGR...

I live in an extremely hot area (our temp today was 110F) and I was dosing at 0.5oz/1K Sq ft. I noticed as it got warmer my Bermuda began to grow faster. Also, after 3 weeks the PGR was a non-factor.

I think I need to spray every 3 weeks but before I do that, I am going to increase my dosage to 0.75oz/1K of lawn. This was my dosage a few days ago we will see how it goes from there.

PGR is a great product, it does make my lawn greener and I have witnessed the slow growth effect.


----------



## Ral1121

Fishnugget said:


> Hello, since everyone is posting their experiences I will post mine with PGR...
> 
> I live in an extremely hot area (our temp today was 110F) and I was dosing at 0.5oz/1K Sq ft. I noticed as it got warmer my Bermuda began to grow faster. Also, after 3 weeks the PGR was a non-factor.
> 
> I think I need to spray every 3 weeks but before I do that, I am going to increase my dosage to 0.75oz/1K of lawn. This was my dosage a few days ago we will see how it goes from there.
> 
> PGR is a great product, it does make my lawn greener and I have witnessed the slow growth effect.


Do you use one of the gdd trackers. They will let you know when to reapply. My temps are not quite as high as yours. Highs around 100 and lows in the 70's and I only get around 2 and a half weeks before I am suppose to reapply to keep my lawn suppressed.


----------



## cnet24

I might have missed this- but have there been actual studies done on PGR effect on lateral bermuda growth? I have seen plenty of pictures to be a believer, I just wonder if maybe the lateral growth is triggered more from a "better" mow (aka no sclaping) due to the slowed growth, so the grass is just responding better than to the actual chemical response. Aka- the grass is growing better laterally due to the quality of cut rather than chemical application.

Putting down my second app of the season this upcoming Saturday- I'm hooked (and so is my wife, so that's a win). I'd like to experiment with FAS or Feature before the season is over with.


----------



## rhanna

Tellycoleman said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The GDD of primo maxx is around 200*. Think of it as a glass cup that is 200 oz big. Every day if the daily average temp is above 50 degrees, you pour water in it. On cool days you only pour a little water maybe 7oz. On hot days you pur alot more. *Yesterday my GDD was 23*.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful mixing °C GDD's with °F GDD's they are not interchangeable without doing a little math first.
> 
> I'm using 225 GDD (°C) or 405 GDD (°F) for my lawn as that's where the greenkeeperapp put the default, it can change with soil type.
> 
> I checked the temps in Nashville for yesterday and if you got 23 then you are using Fahrenheit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!!
> Jnick you are a life saver. lol yes its 12.8 GDD in celcius
> Thanks
Click to expand...

What rate do you spray on your Yukon?


----------



## booneatl

I'm using the gdd tracker and getting 2 weeks which was a surprise to me. This is my third year using a PGR and I always went 3 weeks but noticed that the grass was growing more aggressively by the end of the 3 weeks. I'm hoping for better results this year.
I was applying at .5/K but I'm lowering it to .25/K and following gdd this year. My last app was 7 days ago and it seems to be fine with the decreased dosage.


----------



## gardencityboy

I applied PGR and after about 4 hr unexpected got a 3 inch rain.
This was a very important application because I am going on a 4 week out of station and was hoping that this PGR would last for 3 weeks, the rain ruined it all.
I used T-NEX at 0.5 fl oz / 1K

Should I reapply? In how much time does PGR application become rain fast?


----------



## Ral1121

gardencityboy said:


> I applied PGR and after about 4 hr unexpected got a 3 inch rain.
> This was a very important application because I am going on a 4 week out of station and was hoping that this PGR would last for 3 weeks, the rain ruined it all.
> I used T-NEX at 0.5 fl oz / 1K
> 
> Should I reapply? In how much time does PGR application become rain fast?


You will be fine. In the manual it states 1 hr before watering. I know some on here have had success with just 30 mins before a rain.


----------



## Ware

gardencityboy said:


> I applied PGR and after about 4 hr unexpected got a 3 inch rain.
> This was a very important application because I am going on a 4 week out of station and was hoping that this PGR would last for 3 weeks, the rain ruined it all.
> I used T-NEX at 0.5 fl oz / 1K
> 
> Should I reapply? In how much time does PGR application become rain fast?


The Primo Maxx label states that it is rainfast after one hour. It also says...

*For extended growth suppression, when temporary discoloration can be tolerated, a maximum of twice the Primo MAXX rate from the Application Rate Table may be applied.*​
...so that's definitely something to consider if it isn't going to get mowed for 4 weeks.


----------



## Ware

Also keep in mind the label states that full growth regulation begins 3-5 days following application - so I like to apply it a few days before leaving town, and get one last cut in before I leave.


----------



## gardencityboy

Thanks guys this helps


----------



## Tellycoleman

@rhanna I sprayed the yukon at .75oz/1000
Funny I didnt get such a color response with the Primo +trimmit application- Just the primo alone made my wimpy Yukon grass unhappy. IT IS DISCOLORED and I added Iron with the spray!!! 
I think I will go for 0.50 oz next time.


----------



## Fishnugget

Ral1121 said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, since everyone is posting their experiences I will post mine with PGR...
> 
> I live in an extremely hot area (our temp today was 110F) and I was dosing at 0.5oz/1K Sq ft. I noticed as it got warmer my Bermuda began to grow faster. Also, after 3 weeks the PGR was a non-factor.
> 
> I think I need to spray every 3 weeks but before I do that, I am going to increase my dosage to 0.75oz/1K of lawn. This was my dosage a few days ago we will see how it goes from there.
> 
> PGR is a great product, it does make my lawn greener and I have witnessed the slow growth effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use one of the gdd trackers. They will let you know when to reapply. My temps are not quite as high as yours. Highs around 100 and lows in the 70's and I only get around 2 and a half weeks before I am suppose to reapply to keep my lawn suppressed.
Click to expand...

No, no add tracker and I have no idea what that is. Please explain. 

How much product are your using per 1000 sq ft?


----------



## rhanna

Fishnugget said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, since everyone is posting their experiences I will post mine with PGR...
> 
> I live in an extremely hot area (our temp today was 110F) and I was dosing at 0.5oz/1K Sq ft. I noticed as it got warmer my Bermuda began to grow faster. Also, after 3 weeks the PGR was a non-factor.
> 
> I think I need to spray every 3 weeks but before I do that, I am going to increase my dosage to 0.75oz/1K of lawn. This was my dosage a few days ago we will see how it goes from there.
> 
> PGR is a great product, it does make my lawn greener and I have witnessed the slow growth effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use one of the gdd trackers. They will let you know when to reapply. My temps are not quite as high as yours. Highs around 100 and lows in the 70's and I only get around 2 and a half weeks before I am suppose to reapply to keep my lawn suppressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no add tracker and I have no idea what that is. Please explain.
> 
> How much product are your using per 1000 sq ft?
Click to expand...

Gdd, growing degree days. Basically the hotter it is the less time you have pgr active. I might be wrong but I think I read somewhere that higher dose doesn't give you more days.


----------



## rhanna

I've never used pgr but I'm about to spray. Should any Bermuda grown from seed get the common rate 0.75 oz per 1000


----------



## Ral1121

@Fishnugget

I struggle with explaining but basically you get control for a certain number of growth degree days. Anywhere from 200 -250 depending on your high of cut I believe. This is also in Celsius. I use the 250 day but when converted to ferinheiht it is 459 if I remember correctly. The hotter the day is the more gdd it uses up. There are a couple trackers that keep track of this info and tell you when you need to reapply to keep your grass suppressed without it coming out of suppression and rebounding at a higher growth rate before it normalizes. Most use an online app but I use a spreadsheet someone else posted in one of the threads.

Here is a whole thread where you can read up on it and find the online app
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1670&hilit=Growth+degree+days

I cannot find the thread with the spread sheet. I think the spreadsheet is easier but you do have to put in each day's temps. So it is a little more work. If you want the spreadsheet just pm me your email address and I will get it too you. I do not know how to post it to a thread.

Just saw your other question. I have 419 so I use a rate of .38oz/1000


----------



## J_nick

rhanna said:


> I've never used pgr but I'm about to spray. Should any Bermuda grown from seed get the common rate 0.75 oz per 1000


I sprayed at .75oz/1000 last year and my Riviera didn't like it at all. It looks like @Tellycoleman had the same response I did with his Yukon. I'm spraying at .2oz/1000 this year and reapplying at 225 GGDs, the results have been great so far.


----------



## rhanna

J_nick said:


> rhanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never used pgr but I'm about to spray. Should any Bermuda grown from seed get the common rate 0.75 oz per 1000
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed at .75oz/1000 last year and my Riviera didn't like it at all. It looks like @Tellycoleman had the same response I did with his Yukon. I'm spraying at .2oz/1000 this year and reapplying at 225 GGDs, the results have been great so far.
Click to expand...

Celsius or Fahrenheit


----------



## J_nick

°C


----------



## wartee

Anybody spraying emerald zoysia? I applied at the fairway rate of 0.125/1k (I'm at 0.4" HOC), rather than the residential rate of twice that. Put it down Monday, and cut it today. Even though it's only been 2 days I guess I expected some clipping reduction, but if anything I had more than usual.


----------



## Spammage

wartee said:


> Anybody spraying emerald zoysia? I applied at the fairway rate of 0.125/1k (I'm at 0.4" HOC), rather than the residential rate of twice that. Put it down Monday, and cut it today. Even though it's only been 2 days I guess I expected some clipping reduction, but if anything I had more than usual.


It isn't Emerald, but I use .4/K on my Palisades and El Toro. Even the recommended .25/K didn't provide a huge reduction. I would slowly increase the amount applied each time until you are either satisfied or see injury/discoloration you aren't willing to accept.


----------



## Ware

wartee said:


> Anybody spraying emerald zoysia? I applied at the fairway rate of 0.125/1k (I'm at 0.4" HOC), rather than the residential rate of twice that. Put it down Monday, and cut it today. Even though it's only been 2 days I guess I expected some clipping reduction, but if anything I had more than usual.


The label says "Regulation of full growth by Quali-Pro®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]® usually begins at 3-5 days after application." And I think I see better suppression with subsequent apps, especially after switching to the GDD application schedule.


----------



## Don_Bass

Man That PGR is Expensive


----------



## Ware

Don_Bass said:


> Man That PGR is Expensive


Up front, yes - but it actually works out to be very inexpensive for what it does. Here is a video I did about it - and note that you can actually get the T-Nex 1AQ even cheaper right now.


----------



## Tellycoleman

J_nick said:


> rhanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never used pgr but I'm about to spray. Should any Bermuda grown from seed get the common rate 0.75 oz per 1000
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed at .75oz/1000 last year and my Riviera didn't like it at all. It looks like @Tellycoleman had the same response I did with his Yukon. I'm spraying at .2oz/1000 this year and reapplying at 225 GGDs, the results have been great so far.
Click to expand...

Yes I thought about going to 0.4/1000 but if you have good results from 0.2 I will use that.


----------



## trc

Spammage said:


> wartee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody spraying emerald zoysia? I applied at the fairway rate of 0.125/1k (I'm at 0.4" HOC), rather than the residential rate of twice that. Put it down Monday, and cut it today. Even though it's only been 2 days I guess I expected some clipping reduction, but if anything I had more than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Emerald, but I use .4/K on my Palisades and El Toro. Even the recommended .25/K didn't provide a huge reduction. I would slowly increase the amount applied each time until you are either satisfied or see injury/discoloration you aren't willing to accept.
Click to expand...

Emerald here at .25. Suppression has been good enough to get away with one mow per week at 0.75.


----------



## Cory

Ware said:


> Don_Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man That PGR is Expensive
> 
> 
> 
> Up front, yes - but it actually works out to be very inexpensive for what it does. Here is a video I did about it - and note that you can actually get the T-Nex 1AQ even cheaper right now.
Click to expand...

I ordered it from the same listing on amazon on March 28 and got the 12%.


----------



## Ware

Cory said:


> I ordered it from the same listing on amazon on March 28 and got the 12%.


That's awesome, and good to know. The orange label is current production. Thanks!


----------



## Cory

@Ware no problem! It also came with the return address of my local site one as well as a few other things I have ordered on amazon from that seller.


----------



## cnet24

Don_Bass said:


> Man That PGR is Expensive


Many of us were involved with a PGR split at the beginning of the season put together by @Colonel K0rn to help with cost/amount of product. Be on the lookout for others who might do the same. I've only used the product twice and it is worth every penny due to the reduced mows/greening of the turf you will experience.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewforum.php?f=14


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> ...Be on the lookout for others who might do the same. I've only used the product twice and it is worth every penny due to the reduced mows/greening of the turf you will experience.


For sure - anyone that buys a gallon and would like to split/share the cost can post up in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Don_Bass

cnet24 said:


> Don_Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man That PGR is Expensive
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us were involved with a PGR split at the beginning of the season put together by @Colonel K0rn to help with cost/amount of product. Be on the lookout for others who might do the same. I've only used the product twice and it is worth every penny due to the reduced mows/greening of the turf you will experience.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewforum.php?f=14
Click to expand...

Man That would Be Nice. Iam So Down For That.👍


----------



## Palmer655

Are there any disadvantages to applying PGR to new zeon zoysia. The sod has been down 8 weeks and is doing great. My goal is to push root growth. I have been spoon feeding RGS over the last 6 weeks & applied 1/2 pound of N using 16-4-8 four weeks ago. This new section is only 1000sf so I'm tempted to try it just to see what happens. I was very impressed with the results PGR had on other older sections of the lawn.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Palmer655 said:


> Are there any disadvantages to applying PGR to new zeon zoysia. The sod has been down 8 weeks and is doing great. My goal is to push root growth. I have been spoon feeding RGS over the last 6 weeks & applied 1/2 pound of N using 16-4-8 four weeks ago. This new section is only 1000sf so I'm tempted to try it just to see what happens. I was very impressed with the results PGR had on other older sections of the lawn.


I don't see any reason why you couldn't. I'm not sure if you've read through the whole thread, but @Wes posted a video in this thread that has a great deal of information about PGR that helped me understand how it works, and the effects that I should expect when applied. Pay particular attention to the time period between the 13-17 minute mark. The slides that show the robust root system on the plant should give you assurance, coupled with the RGS application.


----------



## connoraa

I'm looking to apply PGR but I'm about to top dress soon. Should I wait until after I top dress to help the grass recover faster? Thanks!


----------



## Cory

connoraa said:


> I'm looking to apply PGR but I'm about to top dress soon. Should I wait until after I top dress to help the grass recover faster? Thanks!


Wait until it has completely filled back in otherwise it will be a slow recovery.


----------



## Tellycoleman

During fathers day ebay has daily coupons yesteday most things had a 20% off today it is 10%. Can save some money if you get tnex


----------



## HungrySoutherner

I'm about to apply my first app of T-Nex, I'm on my 3rd season of trying to revive an extremely poorly sodded bermuda lawn which has Tif419 and some strips of something else in it that I can't seem to get removed. I've been plugging the 419 into those areas hoping they might take over. My biggest issue now is the poor root depth I'm getting from my bermuda and hoping using PGR will help drive deeper roots. I've still got some areas that are filling in so I'm going to avoid those areas for this first app. I've also been leveling with sand and so those areas are going to get avoided as well. I'm hoping next year to start plugging in some TifTuf into some problem areas and see if I get better results. Does this sound like a strong strategy? I've been working up the courage to apply this first app this afternoon at .5 oz per 1000 instead of a lower rate and then adjust in July based on this initial test. My yard is almost level enough now that I'm not scalping on the lowest setting of my Honda at .75 in , so now I just need strong plants before I get my reel mowing on


----------



## Ware

HungrySoutherner said:


> I'm about to apply my first app of T-Nex, I'm on my 3rd season of trying to revive an extremely poorly sodded bermuda lawn which has Tif419 and some strips of something else in it that I can't seem to get removed. I've been plugging the 419 into those areas hoping they might take over. My biggest issue now is the poor root depth I'm getting from my bermuda and hoping using PGR will help drive deeper roots. I've still got some areas that are filling in so I'm going to avoid those areas for this first app. I've also been leveling with sand and so those areas are going to get avoided as well. I'm hoping next year to start plugging in some TifTuf into some problem areas and see if I get better results. Does this sound like a strong strategy? I've been working up the courage to apply this first app this afternoon at .5 oz per 1000 instead of a lower rate and then adjust in July based on this initial test. My yard is almost level enough now that I'm not scalping on the lowest setting of my Honda at .75 in , so now I just need strong plants before I get my reel mowing on


Welcome to TLF! I think you will be fine at 0.5 oz/M if the turf isn't stressed or anything.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Bunnysarefat said:


> I just wanted to add my first PGR (t-nex) experience with my St. Augustine. I applied at .1oz/1000 (label rate) and saw seemingly zero growth suppression. Applied to my bermuda at .5oz and saw great results. I was just experimenting with the St. Augustine, not like you have to mow it often anyways, but the label rate seems to have been a little too conservative for growth suppression.


Anything new to report on your St. Aug growth regulation? I've been very curious as to what would happen here. I do shrub growth regulator but haven't ventured into turf becuse of my grass


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Ecks from Tex said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to add my first PGR (t-nex) experience with my St. Augustine. I applied at .1oz/1000 (label rate) and saw seemingly zero growth suppression. Applied to my bermuda at .5oz and saw great results. I was just experimenting with the St. Augustine, not like you have to mow it often anyways, but the label rate seems to have been a little too conservative for growth suppression.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything new to report on your St. Aug growth regulation? I've been very curious as to what would happen here. I do shrub growth regulator but haven't ventured into turf becuse of my grass
Click to expand...

No I haven't done another application yet. I still have some spots that aren't filling in from the damage I did trying to contain the mondograss and want those filled in more than anything. So being unsure about it I've just left it alone. I get very slow lateral growth under my trees but it's finally starting to spread and I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## DC3

@Ware , you've made me a believer. Applied along edging to see difference, sprayed then cut next day. I haven't edged in a week. Here's the 5 day difference #T-Nex


----------



## Ware

DC3 said:


> Ware , you've made me a believer. Applied along edging to see difference, sprayed then cut next day. I haven't edged in a week. Here's the 5 day difference #T-Nex


Nice! It's the real deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## tnlynch81

Been cutting reel low for 2 weeks now. Should I apply PGR now or give it another week to green up a bit more...


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

tnlynch81 said:


> Been cutting reel low for 2 weeks now. Should I apply PGR now or give it another week to green up a bit more...


It looks like it's ready. I'd say go ahead and make the app.


----------



## Dico112lr4

Is it inappropriate to put down PGR outside of the 4hrs before mowing/1hr after? For instance, the day before or day after?


----------



## Ware

Dico112lr4 said:


> Is it inappropriate to put down PGR outside of the 4hrs before mowing/1hr after? For instance, the day before or day after?


Not at all. They just recommend not mowing for at least 4 hours after you apply it, or not applying it until 1 hour after you mow...

_To minimize possible turf injury, apply Primo MAXX, then wait at least 4 hours before mowing or mow first, wait at least 1 hour, then apply Primo MAXX._​


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Dico112lr4 said:


> Is it inappropriate to put down PGR outside of the 4hrs before mowing/1hr after? For instance, the day before or day after?


We spray primo on our greens just minutes after the mowers have finished - rates vary from 1.5-4oz/A (tees too @ 10oz/A).


----------



## Dico112lr4

Thanks for the info. I'd been spraying it 1hr after mowing. My GDD for TNEX was up today (roughly 3 weeks) so I went to mow ( after 5 days) and still had significant suppression. I went over 1000sqft and had about 1 cup of trimmings. My CalTrimmer was starting to scream due to lack of lubrication. Decided to stop mowing and hold off on PGR due to fear of injuring it. Probably will push to the published 4 week mark before reapplying unless I see significant growth rebound.


----------



## cnet24

I applied my second app of PGR this past Tuesday, but not seeing as much of suppression as I experienced after my first app. I'm applying at the label rate of 0.38 oz/gallon for my Bermuda, with an NIS at .5oz/gallon. I'm thinking of slightly increasing the amount of PGR in my next app for better suppression- is this a good or bad idea?


----------



## Tellycoleman

Are you using GDD? We're you in the middle of a rebound when the 2 nd app was put down? Or did your rebound coincide with a fertilizer app.
If so that could explain your slowed suppression.


----------



## cnet24

@Tellycoleman I just recently started reading and trying to understand GDD. I signed up for the greenskeeper app and logged my last app of PGR, but can't find where it says anything about GDD. I don't believe I was in a rebound, just toward the tail end of my first app wearing off. I did notice the growth this weekend was very surppressed, so I'm not as concerned. Still can really manage to find the GDD via the app, however.


----------



## atc4usmc

@@cnet24 ...Im in the same boat. I cant find where in the greenkeer app to determine GDD. Im coming up on what I believe to me the tail end of my first application. Need to do another, probably next weekend.

@Tellycoleman ..how to we get info on the GDD??


----------



## cnet24

@atc4usmc I just went back into the app, back dated my second app, finished all needed questions, finalized the app and the GDD ticker is now there. Try going back and it should show.


----------



## Tellycoleman

I am a newbie when it comes to the greenkeeperapp


----------



## adgattoni

atc4usmc said:


> @@cnet24 ...Im in the same boat. I cant find where in the greenkeer app to determine GDD. Im coming up on what I believe to me the tail end of my first application. Need to do another, probably next weekend.
> 
> @Tellycoleman ..how to we get info on the GDD??


Should be on the main page to the left under the Product Expiration Lifetime section. Mine has the product name in big lettering with a colored progress bar, and underneath has Lifespan, GDD, and Relative Clipping Yield. They pull in your weather data and use that to calculate GDDs each day, which updates the GDD tracker, projected expiration date, and relative clipping yield. I start checking the weather about a week out to make sure I can get a reapplication in before the old one expires.


----------



## Thor865

Make sure your profile and location are all set and that you add your pgr product into the app. Here's an example of mine today.


----------



## atc4usmc

GOT IT Fellas! Thanks for the help...finalizing the App worked!


----------



## cnet24

Those using GDD to track PGR apps- at what point do you apply your next app? I would assume waiting until 100% product expiration would result in "rebound effect". Are you waiting until 85-90% expiration?


----------



## BamaBermuda

Hey everyone! New guy here, been watching the lawn care nut for over a year and been lurking here for a little while, glad to be here!

So I have question and I have tried skimming through this thread but didn't see it asked...

I'm about to put down some T-nex and iron for the first time ever on my Bermuda, how long before it is safe for pets to walk around on, just until it dries? Also is it okay to water my lawn after the t-nex/iron dries, I've been told I'll need to water the iron in. Thanks!


----------



## Durso81

BamaBermuda said:


> Hey everyone! New guy here, been watching the lawn care nut for over a year and been lurking here for a little while, glad to be here!
> 
> So I have question and I have tried skimming through this thread but didn't see it asked...
> 
> I'm about to put down some T-nex and iron for the first time ever on my Bermuda, how long before it is safe for pets to walk around on, just until it dries? Also is it okay to water my lawn after the t-nex/iron dries, I've been told I'll need to water the iron in. Thanks!


As far as pets yes once its dry your good. I let my dogs out after it dries. And yes you can water after it dries.


----------



## BamaBermuda

Durso81 said:


> BamaBermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! New guy here, been watching the lawn care nut for over a year and been lurking here for a little while, glad to be here!
> 
> So I have question and I have tried skimming through this thread but didn't see it asked...
> 
> I'm about to put down some T-nex and iron for the first time ever on my Bermuda, how long before it is safe for pets to walk around on, just until it dries? Also is it okay to water my lawn after the t-nex/iron dries, I've been told I'll need to water the iron in. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> As far as pets yes once its dry your good. I let my dogs out after it dries. And yes you can water after it dries.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## atc4usmc

cnet24 said:


> Those using GDD to track PGR apps- at what point do you apply your next app? I would assume waiting until 100% product expiration would result in "rebound effect". Are you waiting until 85-90% expiration?


Im currently at 105% and should be in my rebound phase and will not be able to apply until Sat. I was thinking the same thing (85-90%) but my grass has yet to truly rebound yet...Ill see where it is on Sat and provide an update.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I sprayed my St. Augustine cut at 4.25" yesterday with t-nex at .23oz/1k. About double the rate I did last time so I will update on how this goes. I know at least one guy was asking if I had tried again since my dissaponting results with .1oz that didn't suppress growth in any measurable way.


----------



## Jacob_S

I haven't (yet)read through this thread, but am curious on opinions.
I do, and have always, planed on eventually using a PGR once my lawn was full and thick and for sure post level. But here is my query. 
As I am currently in the process of promoting full coverage of bermuda in my previously neglected lawn, and it is spreading nicely so far. Knowing that advantages of PGR are lateral growth and better root structure. Could it be advantageous to start using it now rather than wait for full coverage, in hopes the promoted lateral growth will assist in the fill in process?


----------



## marshtj

+ 1


----------



## trc

atc4usmc said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those using GDD to track PGR apps- at what point do you apply your next app? I would assume waiting until 100% product expiration would result in "rebound effect". Are you waiting until 85-90% expiration?
> 
> 
> 
> Im currently at 105% and should be in my rebound phase and will not be able to apply until Sat. I was thinking the same thing (85-90%) but my grass has yet to truly rebound yet...Ill see where it is on Sat and provide an update.
Click to expand...

My $0.02 as a new pgr applicator and greenkeeperapp user but have read a UNL research paper or two...

Suppression percentage begins to decrease at the conclusion of the gdd calculated lifespan and is the recommended reapplication point. However, "full rebound" where clipping yield is greater than without PGR may not occur in the model for up to several hundred additional gdd.

I conclude there is a buffer to apply beyond 100% lifespan and avoid "full rebound". However, hitting the target date optimizes full suppression between apps by smoothing out the decrease in suppression from the old app with the incremental increase in suppression on the new app - full suppression on the new app is available approximately when the old app has reached "full rebound". See mspaint skills below:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

trc said:


> atc4usmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those using GDD to track PGR apps- at what point do you apply your next app? I would assume waiting until 100% product expiration would result in "rebound effect". Are you waiting until 85-90% expiration?
> 
> 
> 
> Im currently at 105% and should be in my rebound phase and will not be able to apply until Sat. I was thinking the same thing (85-90%) but my grass has yet to truly rebound yet...Ill see where it is on Sat and provide an update.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My $0.02 as a new pgr applicator and greenkeeperapp user but have read a UNL research paper or two...
> 
> Suppression percentage begins to decrease at the conclusion of the gdd calculated lifespan and is the recommended reapplication point. However, "full rebound" where clipping yield is greater than without PGR may not occur in the model for up to several hundred additional gdd.
> 
> I conclude there is a buffer to apply beyond 100% lifespan and avoid "full rebound". However, hitting the target date optimizes full suppression between apps by smoothing out the decrease in suppression from the old app with the incremental increase in suppression on the new app - full suppression on the new app is available approximately when the old app has reached "full rebound". See mspaint skills below:
Click to expand...

I can say I've seen this. Did one full strength app on my bermuda then did some additions leveling and wanted to let it come out of suppression and it happened really around 600 or so on the 405 scale.


----------



## Zoysiaguy

I live in south Florida and I have empire zoysia I just dethatched and leveled the lawn and it's at half an inch its still filling in and recovering. so I guess my question is, when is it okay to start applying tnex after a spring renovation?


----------



## rhanna

Sprayed the lawn this morning with Tnex for the first time. Hopefully didn't miss anything. I mixed in some extreme blend from kelp4less that has humic, fulvic acid. 
Do people that use pgr keep it up until it goes dormant?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

rhanna said:


> Sprayed the lawn this morning with Tnex for the first time. Hopefully didn't miss anything. I mixed in some extreme blend from kelp4less that has humic, fulvic acid.
> Do people that use pgr keep it up until it goes dormant?


To be honest, I'd use it just to not have to be out in the hot sun during this weather. I got heat exhaustion today, no fun. I started mowing at 9 AM, and was toast at 11 AM.


----------



## RayTL

Hi All,

I'd really like to try PRG on my yard, I love mowing, but not "having" to mow. My concern is that I have a few varieties of bermuda in my Frankenlawn and I'm not sure what application rate to utilize. The various grasses aren't all interspersed, rather, they are in fairly identifiable sections. Also, just for fun, the former owner planted some Zoysia, but I could easily treat it separately.

My thought is that I should lay down a lower rate and just see what happens then make adjustments or spot treat certain areas that need more.

Given how expensive PRG is and the investment in additional equipment to spray it, I'm curious if anyone has had a similar experience or any advice before I proceed.

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## adgattoni

Just throwing another success story into the mix about this stuff. Background info: just moved into this place about a month and a half ago (renting for now, to my landlord: you're welcome), Tifway 419 sod was laid between 2-3 months ago. I stole a runner from my neighbor's lawn, then I plucked one from my lawn. Guess which one is which?







Gotta give some credit to reel mowing it, and I'm throwing all kinds of other stuff on there too, but this PGR is pretty amazing.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

adgattoni said:


> Just throwing another success story into the mix about this stuff. Background info: just moved into this place about a month and a half ago (renting for now, to my landlord: you're welcome), Tifway 419 sod was laid between 2-3 months ago. I stole a runner from my neighbor's lawn, then I plucked one from my lawn. Guess which one is which?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta give some credit to reel mowing it, and I'm throwing all kinds of other stuff on there too, but this PGR is pretty amazing.


Nice! That sure is some fine bladed grass there. Glad you're enjoying the PGR!


----------



## FATC1TY

I'd tend to say the reel mower is doing more for that than the the PGR but I'm sure it's helping!


----------



## Ware

FATC1TY said:


> I'd tend to say the reel mower is doing more for that than the the PGR but I'm sure it's helping!


Reel mowers don't shorten internodes like that.


----------



## Durso81

Ware said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd tend to say the reel mower is doing more for that than the the PGR but I'm sure it's helping!
> 
> 
> 
> Reel mowers don't shorten internodes like that.
Click to expand...

I have to agree with @Ware. As someone who uses T-Nex and mows with a rotary at 1.25". I can say it's not the reel mower doing that.


----------



## Durso81

For anybody that mows with a rotary mower and wonders if a PGR will help them.

On the left is no pgr and mowed with a rotary at 2.5" on the right is with PGR and mowed with a rotary at 1.25"


----------



## rhanna

How long does it take to yellow the grass to tell if you applied too much?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Those pictures are really cool of the two bermudas and how good practices can change the grass so drastically.

So I applied t-next at .44oz/1k on June 18 and I've got some pretty good damage from it. Maybe 20% of the blades spread out across the lawn are scorched so it looks noticibly flat. The high that day was 93, next day even cooler. I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong because .5oz didn't burn it like this last time. This time I used a surfactant when I didn't the previous time. I waited until the next day to mow. Still scratching my head. Any ideas or thoughts on correcting this would be appreciated. I'm thinking ill just fertilize and water a little more than normal to try to bring it back faster.


----------



## Durso81

Bunnysarefat said:


> Those pictures are really cool of the two bermudas and how good practices can change the grass so drastically.
> 
> So I applied t-next at .44oz/1k on June 18 and I've got some pretty good damage from it. Maybe 20% of the blades spread out across the lawn are scorched so it looks noticibly flat. The high that day was 93, next day even cooler. I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong because .5oz didn't burn it like this last time. This time I used a surfactant when I didn't the previous time. I waited until the next day to mow. Still scratching my head. Any ideas or thoughts on correcting this would be appreciated. I'm thinking ill just fertilize and water a little more than normal to try to bring it back faster.


I am by no means an expert when it comes to the use of PGR as I just started this year. But I do know that using a surfactant with herbicides icreases its effectiveness. Maybe with the surfactant and the heat it torched it.

What type of Bermuda do you have? Hybrid, common? I ask as if it's hybrid you can come down on the amount. My application in the beginning of June I only did .30oz per 1,000.

Also are you spraying any type of iron with it? I know allot recommend it as a PGR can cause yellowing. I always spray iron with mine.

Yeah water and fertilize it's Bermuda it will recover.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Durso81 said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures are really cool of the two bermudas and how good practices can change the grass so drastically.
> 
> So I applied t-next at .44oz/1k on June 18 and I've got some pretty good damage from it. Maybe 20% of the blades spread out across the lawn are scorched so it looks noticibly flat. The high that day was 93, next day even cooler. I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong because .5oz didn't burn it like this last time. This time I used a surfactant when I didn't the previous time. I waited until the next day to mow. Still scratching my head. Any ideas or thoughts on correcting this would be appreciated. I'm thinking ill just fertilize and water a little more than normal to try to bring it back faster.
> 
> 
> 
> I am by no means an expert when it comes to the use of PGR as I just started this year. But I do know that using a surfactant with herbicides icreases its effectiveness. Maybe with the surfactant and the heat it torched it.
> 
> What type of Bermuda do you have? Hybrid, common? I ask as if it's hybrid you can come down on the amount. My application in the beginning of June I only did .30oz per 1,000.
> 
> Also are you spraying any type of iron with it? I know allot recommend it as a PGR can cause yellowing. I always spray iron with mine.
> 
> Yeah water and fertilize it's Bermuda it will recover.
Click to expand...

Hybrid bermuda. Id seen lots of guys going above label rate so I just started there. Yes lots of chelates iron added to the mix. Supposed to be foliar and soil. Yeah I guess it was the surfactant. I think I did 5ml/gallon of NIS.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Bunnysarefat said:


> Those pictures are really cool of the two bermudas and how good practices can change the grass so drastically.
> 
> So I applied t-next at .44oz/1k on June 18 and I've got some pretty good damage from it. Maybe 20% of the blades spread out across the lawn are scorched so it looks noticibly flat. The high that day was 93, next day even cooler. I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong because .5oz didn't burn it like this last time. This time I used a surfactant when I didn't the previous time. I waited until the next day to mow. Still scratching my head. Any ideas or thoughts on correcting this would be appreciated. I'm thinking ill just fertilize and water a little more than normal to try to bring it back faster.


@ the .44oz rate, that's almost 20oz/A - a ton if you ask me. I have 419 and I never go higher than 10oz/A with 1qt of Fe/A (on tees/fwys/rough/approaches). On my greens I'll max out at 3oz/A + Fe. I've never used a surfactant with my primo apps either. When in doubt, I always want to putt out too little vs too much. Did you get a large amount of traffic on the area the same day? We have times where we spray in the morning and 2 days later you can see cart tracks from 15 different carts running across and down the fairway.


----------



## Suaverc118

Fellas, just somewhat leveled my lawn with sand last week, fertilized it and want to know when to apply PGR. I'm still waiting for my grass to come through in one spot that was lower and required more sand. So I wasn't sure of that would cause it from not growing vertical and should wait, or be ok. You can see in this picture. I accidentally scalped to much in that area and it used to be the thickest part of my lawn, not so much now...


----------



## daganh62

What happens if I apply PGR and I have a few weeds in my yard?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures are really cool of the two bermudas and how good practices can change the grass so drastically.
> 
> So I applied t-next at .44oz/1k on June 18 and I've got some pretty good damage from it. Maybe 20% of the blades spread out across the lawn are scorched so it looks noticibly flat. The high that day was 93, next day even cooler. I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong because .5oz didn't burn it like this last time. This time I used a surfactant when I didn't the previous time. I waited until the next day to mow. Still scratching my head. Any ideas or thoughts on correcting this would be appreciated. I'm thinking ill just fertilize and water a little more than normal to try to bring it back faster.
> 
> 
> 
> @ the .44oz rate, that's almost 20oz/A - a ton if you ask me. I have 419 and I never go higher than 10oz/A with 1qt of Fe/A (on tees/fwys/rough/approaches). On my greens I'll max out at 3oz/A + Fe. I've never used a surfactant with my primo apps either. When in doubt, I always want to putt out too little vs too much. Did you get a large amount of traffic on the area the same day? We have times where we spray in the morning and 2 days later you can see cart tracks from 15 different carts running across and down the fairway.
Click to expand...

No traffic. Yeah I'll probably cut the rate and skip the surfactant next time. I used it because it mentioned using a surfactant on the label. But then again, in reading it again it says to put the surfactant in after the PGR, I did it the other way around. Probably not the reason but I definitely overlooked that detail.


----------



## Ware

Bunnysarefat said:


> No traffic. Yeah I'll probably cut the rate and skip the surfactant next time. I used it because it mentioned using a surfactant on the label. But then again, in reading it again it says to put the surfactant in after the PGR, I did it the other way around. Probably not the reason but I definitely overlooked that detail.


I know some TLF members add surfactant, but it is only mentioned under the "tank mixtures" section of the label - not the basic mixing instructions. I interpret that as it isn't necessary if you are only spraying PGR - they are just recommending which order to add it if you are tank mixing with other product(s) that call for it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Suaverc118 said:


> Fellas, just somewhat leveled my lawn with sand last week, fertilized it and want to know when to apply PGR. I'm still waiting for my grass to come through in one spot that was lower and required more sand. So I wasn't sure of that would cause it from not growing vertical and should wait, or be ok. You can see in this picture. I accidentally scalped to much in that area and it used to be the thickest part of my lawn, not so much now...


Your lawn has come a good way since last year. I'd say you'd be good to apply it now, or if you want to wait until it fills in a bit to apply. Either way, you'll get some suppression with it. I'm not sure what cultivar of bermuda you have, but I'd probably start with 0.2 oz/M to start with, and see how long that keeps you under control. You'll start to notice a reduction in your clippings when you mow, and new growth will be much more compact with the internodes.



daganh62 said:


> What happens if I apply PGR and I have a few weeds in my yard?


To answer your question about what happens when you have weeds in your lawn,  take a look at my post in this thread at some pictures of goose grass that were sprayed. They're much more compact, and about 1/3 of the size of some of the untreated plants in the area. They'll still grow, but just be miniaturized. Rather comical, TBH.


----------



## Suaverc118

Good stuff @Colonel K0rn . I may wait another week to see what happens in this area.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Suaverc118 said:


> Good stuff Colonel K0rn . I may wait another week to see what happens in this area.


Take a look at my latest post, and look at the progression that my lawn has made out of regulation. I would have needed to re-apply on 6/3 to keep it under regulation, but I opted not to spray to get the last few areas grown in. It's taken off in the last week, and I only have a few problem areas that I'm going to transplant some plugs into in order to speed up full coverage. Once I have 90% of the yard covered, I'm going to reapply PGR to allow regulation for at least 3 weeks so I can get at least one sanding session done this season, and time it to where the grass is going to come out after the sanding.


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Well the good news is I've never seen my Bermuda so thick and short after going on vacation for a week. The bad news the idea to leave the areas I'm still working on filling in un sprayed showed me exactly how well the PGR is working. My lawn did lose its color pretty significantly as you can tell from the unregulated area. Maybe .5oz /1000 was to much ?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

HungrySoutherner said:


> Well the good news is I've never seen my Bermuda so thick and short after going on vacation for a week. The bad news the idea to leave the areas I'm still working on filling in un sprayed showed me exactly how well the PGR is working. My lawn did lose its color pretty significantly as you can tell from the unregulated area. Maybe .5oz /1000 was to much ?


That's a very good representation of what one could expect after applying a banding pass concentration to their lawn. Next time, try half that amount, and then work up. Too much is a bad thing in this case, but not as bad as @dfw_pilot's heavy-handed Celsius application.


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Yeah maybe a bit heavy but my yard thickened up like I've never been able to get it to. I'm regretting not spraying those areas that are still showing and from leveling. To bad nutsedge doesn't care about PGR , I haven't had to deal with it for a while and when I got home it welcomed me as if it knew I had been away


----------



## brettm1103

Is it ok to mix a herbicide with a PGR application?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

brettm1103 said:


> Is it ok to mix a herbicide with a PGR application?


Don't do this. Just make separate apps.


----------



## brettm1103

viva_oldtrafford said:


> brettm1103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ok to mix a herbicide with a PGR application?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do this. Just make separate apps.
Click to expand...

Ok. Thats what I needed to know! thanks!


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Applied 1.75 ounces total T-nex to a 5k yard and had good luck, 2nd application coming up at the end if the month. Chapin 4 gallon 20v sprayer filled *completely* up.


----------



## Dico112lr4

I found out yesterday ( after better measurements; sectioned it off and measured with a tape measure) that my lawn is closer to 6k than the 4k I've based all of my applications off of. Even with TNex at .253oz/M instead of .38oz/M (on 419) I've had significant suppression that outlasted the tracker on GreenkeeperApp.

Likely going to continue at the .253 rate but need to up my fert game.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Dico112lr4 said:


> I found out yesterday ( after better measurements; sectioned it off and measured with a tape measure) that my lawn is closer to 6k than the 4k I've based all of my applications off of. Even with TNex at .253oz/M instead of .38oz/M (on 419) I've had significant suppression that outlasted the tracker on GreenkeeperApp.
> 
> Likely going to continue at the .253 rate but need to up my fert game.


Not that I'm entirely opposed to GDD, but there's 0 replacement for the eye test and yield measurement / assessment - as you're now finding out. I like your rate of .253/M (I spray 10oz/A and get great results) and would also continue that rate, despite the difference in area.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

yeah leaving an area you're trying to thicken unsprayed will give undesired side effects. Even after spraying the area several days later there is still a color contrast.


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Bunnysarefat said:


> yeah leaving an area you're trying to thicken unsprayed will give undesired side effects. Even after spraying the area several days later there is still a color contrast.


Yep thats exactly what I've got going on. I'm letting the entire thing come out of regulation and will finish this seasons sanding and will do one more application late in July. I guess I'll be mowing a lot in July. This will be my last season mowing with a rotary, but I've almost got the yard flat enough that I don't scalp at the .75 in on my Honda so that seems to be a win plus the PGR really made my yard a thick carpet. I also discovered another interesting side effect, the 419 is starting to out compete the common bermuda that is mixed in and pushing it out. Anyone else seen that effect with PGR?


----------



## cnet24

I have been doing some additional readings on PGR produced by some of the Ag. Schools. One of the things that sticks out to me in most, if not all of their research, is that better control is observed if the grass blades are gently watered hours after the app.

Some on here (including myself) run a full irrigation cycle the next day to wash off the product, but the studies are showing that gently wetting the grass blades creates another opportunity for the plant to absorb more product (up to 10%). I am going to try this in my apps moving forward, and looking forward to applying FEature as well once it gets to my house.


----------



## adgattoni

cnet24 said:


> I have been doing some additional readings on PGR produced by some of the Ag. Schools. One of the things that sticks out to me in most, if not all of their research, is that better control is observed if the grass blades are gently watered hours after the app.
> 
> Some on here (including myself) run a full irrigation cycle the next day to wash off the product, but the studies are showing that gently wetting the grass blades creates another opportunity for the plant to absorb more product (up to 10%). I am going to try this in my apps moving forward, and looking forward to applying FEature as well once it gets to my house.


Any links? Curious how gentle and how soon after app.


----------



## cnet24

adgattoni said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been doing some additional readings on PGR produced by some of the Ag. Schools. One of the things that sticks out to me in most, if not all of their research, is that better control is observed if the grass blades are gently watered hours after the app.
> 
> Some on here (including myself) run a full irrigation cycle the next day to wash off the product, but the studies are showing that gently wetting the grass blades creates another opportunity for the plant to absorb more product (up to 10%). I am going to try this in my apps moving forward, and looking forward to applying FEature as well once it gets to my house.
> 
> 
> 
> Any links? Curious how gentle and how soon after app.
Click to expand...

Here is a video from NC State- re-wetting discussion starts around the 5:00 mark but the whole video is worth a watch.


----------



## DC3

3 weeks after first application of t-nex. +1#/1000sqft N. Left is mine, right is something I stole from the neighbor. I don't show it in the photo, but it's incredible how straight my stolons vs my neighbors who curves up more towards the sky. Simply awesome.


----------



## MatthewinGA

I don't know if any has asked about this but, how much WATER do you use per 1000 SQFT

Label say 0.5g - 5.0g

I'm using T NEX on Bermudagrass @ .33 per 1000 SQFT.

I'm planning on using a 5 gallon bucket to do 3k two times for a total of 6k SQFT.


----------



## Ware

MatthewinGA said:


> I don't know if any has asked about this but, how much WATER do you use per 1000 SQFT
> 
> Label say 0.5g - 5.0g
> 
> I'm using T NEX on Bermudagrass @ .33 per 1000 SQFT.
> 
> I'm planning on using a 5 gallon bucket to do 3k two times for a total of 6k SQFT.


You use however much water it takes you to cover 1,000 square feet with your sprayer setup (within the range stated on the label of course). This is what we would refer to as your "calibration". Everyone is a little different.


----------



## MatthewinGA

Looks like you answered me as I was sending you a PM.

THANKS


----------



## Ware

MatthewinGA said:


> Looks like you answered me as I was sending you a PM.
> 
> THANKS


10-4, does that make sense? If you are applying T-Nex at 0.33 oz/M, you would just add that much product to however much water it takes you to consistently cover 1,000 square feet. :thumbsup:


----------



## MatthewinGA

Yes it make sense now...

*Durso81* was very helpful with hooking me up with some PGR and explaining how to calibrate.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Morning start on our fairway primo. Heavy dew = fantastic conditions to spray in!


----------



## Ware

viva_oldtrafford said:


>


Awesome. In the real world do you get OCD and turn nozzles off when you're left with a narrow pass - or just live with a little extra overlap?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Ware said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. In the real world do you get OCD and turn nozzles off when you're left with a narrow pass - or just live with a little extra overlap?
Click to expand...

Yeah, we'll adjust booms based on what we need to spray. We like to make a 3 acre mix actually last for as close to 3a as possible. It's super simple - 3 swithces, 3 booms (4-3-4 nozzle setup). Sometimes you have a 1' stretch that needs to be covered, and our minium boom width is 48" +/-. In those cases you just overlap and move on.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

How often are you guys reapplying PGR?
Does a heavier load of Tnex(.40 vs .30 per k) last any longer?

Right now we are looking at reapplying at day 16-17, any feedback is welcome. At day 20 it appears to be completely worn off.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

95mmrenegade said:


> How often are you guys reapplying PGR?
> Does a heavier load of Tnex(.40 vs .30 per k) last any longer?
> 
> Right now we are looking at reapplying at day 16-17, any feedback is welcome. At day 20 it appears to be completely worn off.


The ra-app timing is going to vary from user to user (some of us are in very hot/humid climates).

Yes, a heavier application will stretch out the length of suppression.

Again, your re-app intervals are going to be strictly useful to your situation. If you find that 20 days is too long, you will need to get it out at that 16-17 day mark - perhaps the .40/k rate will get you to 20 days). I know the popular method on this site is to use some app with a GDD calculator. That's fine, I'm sure it works just fine, but there's 0 replication for the eye test / clip yield measurement.


----------



## cnet24

Any issue spraying a PGR/FEature mixture while wet outside? I'm not really concerned about the PGR, more so of the FEature because of the N content and don't want to burn. I either need to spray tonight after a rain has passed through, or tomorrow morning with dew on the ground.


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> Any issue spraying a PGR/FEature mixture while wet outside? I'm not really concerned about the PGR, more so of the FEature because of the N content and don't want to burn. I either need to spray tonight after a rain has passed through, or tomorrow morning with dew on the ground.


I did that same tank mix yesterday morning with dew on the ground without any problems. The tire tracks from my Lesco/Spreader-Mate seemed to linger, but went away after I mowed last night.


----------



## cnet24

Thanks @Ware .


----------



## Tellycoleman

+1 my last app was with feature in the dew


----------



## dsbuckle

Tellycoleman said:


> +1 my last app was with feature in the dew


Same with PGR too. Nice thing, no marker dye needed!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

My bermuda was coming out of suppression, fully recovered from the .5oz/1k with the the NIS that damaged it a bit. I applied .25oz/1k without a surfactant on Saturday (7-7-18.) I was unhappy with some of the "pothole" patterns in the growing pattern I was getting having raised my HOC, so yesterday I decided to lower the mower 2 notches and scalp it down, first mow since spraying. Will the grass grow back thicker than ever? Or will it just take forever to recover.

I'm just curious because I wasn't happy with how it looked but I still didn't want to be mowing every few days so I figured whatev.


----------



## RandyMan

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Morning start on our fairway primo. Heavy dew = fantastic conditions to spray in!


I always like spraying in the early mornings too.Who needs blue marker dye when you can use the dew :thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Besides Feature + PGR, what other cocktails seem to work well?


----------



## cnet24

95mmrenegade said:


> Besides Feature + PGR, what other cocktails seem to work well?


I started a thread on this a few weeks ago to learn what others were mixing in spraying. I thought it would be a great thread, but didn't seem to catch on too much. Here is the link for some that chimed in.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3060


----------



## 95mmrenegade

I was debating about trying PGR plus .15-.20# per k of 46-0-0 urea.


----------



## Spammage

Couldn't find any info about this in the thread or on the labels, so does anyone have experience with spraying Celsius or Certainty with a PGR app? I think I remember reading about not mixing a herbicide with Primo/Trin-Pac, but I can't find it.


----------



## lawndog

Don't do it. Certainty takes forever on it's own to recover. You'll be adding much longer times using the PGR. It will look horrendous for a very, very, long time.


----------



## Spammage

Spammage said:


> Couldn't find any info about this in the thread or on the labels, so does anyone have experience with spraying Celsius or Certainty with a PGR app? I think I remember reading about not mixing a herbicide with Primo/Trin-Pac, but I can't find it.


I think I found my answer.


----------



## Suaverc118

plan on mowing tomorrow morning. It will also be my first time applying T-Nex. I was wondering if I can mix it with TCS Amp XC iron as well as fertilize with granular Lesco 21-0-0?


----------



## ShaneNC

How long after an app does PGR become "rain proof"?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

ShaneNC said:


> How long after an app does PGR become "rain proof"?


Once it's dried you're gtg


----------



## SGrabs33

I'll just place this here :lol:

https://youtu.be/JIx2vZPq2Mc


----------



## gatormac2112

I applied 0.125 per 1k last Saturday....this stuff is amazing. Clippings prior to T-Nex were three 50 gallon bags per week, now I'm down to one 50 gallon bag per week. I could barely keep up before and now I mow just because I want to, not because I need to.


----------



## g-man

SGrabs33 said:


> I'll just place this here :lol:


That should be renamed "how not to apply t nex". He had no clue on what rate to do. Then reapply in a month? Thats after rebound. Lastly, shorts. At least it was not sandals.


----------



## SGrabs33

g-man said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just place this here :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be renamed "how not to apply t nex". He had no clue on what rate to do. Then reapply in a month? Thats after rebound. Lastly, shorts. At least it was not sandals.
Click to expand...

My favorite was when he kinda wondered why people were not sending him free stuff To try and then decided it was becasue he would give us the truth on how that product is bad.


----------



## Cory

SGrabs33 said:


> I'll just place this here :lol:


Shoulda bought it on amazon for $135. Subscribed, looking forward to hear what he thinks after 2 weeks of growth. Think he should join TLF, probably help him out a bit.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

SGrabs33 said:


> I'll just place this here :lol:


17:40 I'm pretty sure that's not the reason why he's not getting anything :lol:


----------



## Greendoc

SGrabs33 said:


> I'll just place this here :lol:


My favorite lawn guy on Youtube. He is a solo lawn care person just like me. Where is his greensmower? Where is his edger? Where is his Landscape Blade. Where is his PPE when spraying?  A PGR is still a pesticide in the eyes of regulatory agencies. I hope his regulatory agency exempts PGRs from regulations. PGRs also work differently depending on height of cut and variety of Bermuda. I know from experience that Common Bermuda at a high height of cut is rather resistant to regulation vs a reel cut hybrid.


----------



## dtillman5

I know lots of pics like this have been posted but wanted to share my own. I pulled from my neighbors untreated lawn and mine after 2 PGR apps. The pictures kind of say it all.


----------



## Suaverc118

I applied PGR last Tuesday... I've already noticed the height slowed down within the next day or 2... When can I expect lateral growth/more leaves like the pictures posted here?


----------



## dtillman5

Suaverc118 said:


> I applied PGR last Tuesday... I've already noticed the height slowed down within the next day or 2... When can I expect lateral growth/more leaves like the pictures posted here?


 I just applied my first application 20 days ago, my second application was 5 days ago. I'm not saying my grass looked like the one on the left 25 days ago, no fertilizer, mowed every 8-10 days. Mine has gotten a whole lot thicker and dense in the last 25 days, and I have noticed a lot more blades on each tiller and more nodes as well. So I think it's only going to do more of this as the season continues.


----------



## cnet24

Today marks two weeks and 255 GDD from my last application of PGR. I plan on applying an additional application tonight- for those that use FEature, is 2 weeks too close of an interval to use FEature again? Should I skip this app, and just use in my next PGR app, assuming it will be around the ~2 week mark? Or is there really no concern with the frequency of FEature applications?


----------



## Greendoc

Not too close. If anything, when using it at 14 day intervals, the lower rates may be enough to maintain color.


----------



## cnet24

Thanks @Greendoc. I use the lower rates for both PGR (.38oz/gallon) and FEature (1 oz/gallon) and find it to be acceptable enough. I've yet to run into an issue where I feel like I need to increase the rate.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Greendoc said:


> Not too close. If anything, when using it at 14 day intervals, the lower rates may be enough to maintain color.


Sounds like your on the same timing as a couple guys here. 15 days on the money with .30 per k


----------



## 95mmrenegade

So this question may be stupid b it t I will ask it anyway.

When you start PGR let's say you apply .30 per k and see good results. After 2 weeks you have something like this:

 @reidgarner

On subsequent applications would it be required to increase the rate of PGR per k because the plant has more volume or is denser? Effectively the house is bigger by x%

@Ware @wardconnor @Tellycoleman
@Greendoc


----------



## Ecks from Tex

SGrabs33 said:


> I'll just place this here :lol:


He's been using shrub growth regulators for years.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

95mmrenegade said:


> So this question may be stupid b it t I will ask it anyway.
> 
> When you start PGR let's say you apply .30 per k and see good results. After 2 weeks you have something like this:
> 
> @reidgarner
> 
> On subsequent applications would it be required to increase the rate of PGR per k because the plant has more volume or is denser? Effectively the house is bigger by x%
> 
> @Ware @wardconnor @Tellycoleman
> @Greendoc


Nope, keep going with the same rate.


----------



## gatormac2112

I got 16 days out of 0.125 oz per 1k

I won't be able to reapply until Sunday though as I'm going out of town. Hopefully won't rebound too hard.


----------



## lucas287

Mightyquinn said:


> Tracker dye is tracker dye!!! A little goes a long way so wherever you buy your PGR just pick up a bottle of dye too! I bought some at TSC a few years back. I kind of like the ones with the measured squeeze dispenser.


How long does it take for the blue to wear off? Seems logical to apply PGR+dye then water the next day and that will wash off all the dye. Does the dye come off concrete easily?


----------



## Mightyquinn

The blue will wear off from the grass in a day or two usually and should wash off concrete with a garden hose fairly easily.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Grass got alittle out of control coming off PGR and a couple days of rain. Should I cut it back and then PGR sunday or PGR today and then cut it back tomorrow.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

95mmrenegade said:


> Grass got alittle out of control coming off PGR and a couple days of rain. Should I cut it back and then PGR sunday or PGR today and then cut it back tomorrow.


If you have time, you can put PGR on it the same day as you mow. It's absorbed in a few hours. The caution on the label is to prevent stress. Whether that's for you or the turf is determined by your energy.   


> Turfgrass injury can be minimized by using one of the following options:
> 1. Mow 4 hours after the application of Quali-Pro® T-Nex®;
> OR
> 2. Mow 1 hour before application of Quali-Pro® T-Nex®.


----------



## lucas287

I applied PGR less than an hour after mowing and after 72 hours I see no signs of stress.


----------



## M311att

Is it better to cut first then spray or the other way around? My thinking has me confused. It is either 
A. Longer grass at spray equals more sites for successful uptake or....
B. Recently cut grass equals less sites for less dilution consequently higher concentration.


----------



## Ware

I always mow first.


----------



## M311att

Well you are clearly doing it right. Cut first it is.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Podcast on PGR from Turfnet:

https://www.turfnet.com/blogs/entry/1588-dr-bill-kreuser-clipping-yield-and-managing-turfgrass-growth/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## reidgarner

Day 22 after an app of Cutless 50W(Flurprimidol) at 8 oz / acre. While all my neighbors are scalping the crap out of their yards from all the surge growth from the rain here in ATL, I'm holding strong at 5/8".

Going to spray in the next few days with a mix of Cutless at 4 oz / acre, T-Nex at .19 oz per K, and Regal MaxiGreen II FE/micro supp. Will update as I get results. Anxious to see how the mix of two PGR AIs turns out.


----------



## Spursup

Applied PGR 17 days ago for the first time. Grass on left is untreated area and right is treated. .4 ounces/k. Very impressed by this stuff!


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Spursup said:


> Applied PGR 17 days ago for the first time. Grass on left is untreated area and right is treated. .4 ounces/k. Very impressed by this stuff!


What type of grass is that?


----------



## Spursup

Tif 419.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Spursup said:


> Applied PGR 17 days ago for the first time. Grass on left is untreated area and right is treated. .4 ounces/k. Very impressed by this stuff!


Notice how short the stalk is on the left, and the right the stalk is teeny tiny while the rest of the length is made up by roots. Good stuff!


----------



## reidgarner

Day 5 after applying a mix of Cutless and T-Nex and have to say I am really stoked on the results so far. Cut this afternoon and barely had any clippings at all, but striped better than I can ever remember. Just looks thicker too. Color best it has looked all season. Only noticed bronzing in a couple spots.
Mix was: 
Cutless 50W - .09 oz / K
T-Nex - .19 oz / K
Regal MaxiGreen II - 4 oz / K


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Damn. Crazy how much its changed in 2 months.


----------



## daniel3507

Applied for the first time on Wednesday after a mow. It looks a kinda stressed today for some reason. Looks like it hasn't been watered in awhile despite all the rain we've gotten. Is this common with pgr the first few days after application?


----------



## N LA Hacker

How soon after mowing did you apply?


----------



## daniel3507

Same day. Didn't even occur to me that I might need to wait


----------



## N LA Hacker

You can apply it the same day, just need to wait at least 1 hr.


----------



## daniel3507

That could have been the issue. I applied it at the common Bermuda rate immediately after mowing. Hopefully it bounces back and gets some green color soon


----------



## walk1355

Ok. Couple of questions. Hope some can help.

1. How do I determine what type of Bermuda I have? I have commited a cardinal sin and I don't know, but I remember Ware's video when he created this site. There is no such thing as a stupid question. Please go easy on me for not knowing. I honestly haven't had a need to know what type of Bermuda until now, as T-Nex is the first product I've ever used that has different use rates for Common and Hybrid bermudas.

2. Edit - I figured out the reason the length of time it was showing my PGR to work in greenkeeperapp was due to bad weather data. I mow at 1", what do I need to set my grass as? Rough, Athletic Field?

3. I want to check my math for the T-Nex. I have a 9,200sf lawn. If I am reading the label correctly, and if I have common bermuda, I need to apply .75 floz per 1k sf. which would be 6.9floz on my 9,200sf lawn every 3ish weeks? I cut my lawn at 1" with a tru cut. I realize this is the rate IF I have common bermuda. That would give me just over 18 applications per 128oz gallon bottle correct? The reason I am second guessing myself is because I read where people are splitting the gallon bottle because there is no way they could use it before it goes bad in 3-4 years. If my math above is correct 18 applications will last me about 2 years if I'm lucky. My math and the total time a gallon of T-Nex will last me doesn't seem to line up with what most folks are getting. I know not everyone has the same size lawn, but it still feels off.


----------



## samjonester

The app takes into account the height of cut. 1" is fairway I think, please correct me if I'm wrong. This is because the efficiency of the application changes depending on height.

I use .375 oz /M on my common bermuda cut at 2+" (I know I know... maybe it'll be shorter next year).


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@walk1355 I'm glad that you're using Green Keeper to help you with the calculations. It's a lifesaver for me. I put your yard information into a test section on my "Area" and came up with a total of 2.38 fl oz at .25 oz/M. I would recommend that you start at .25 oz/M and increase it as you're more comfortable/as you see fit. You still want to get some growth, but not stop it completely, and then an explosion of growth once your regulation wears off. I would suggest that rate since this is the first time you've used it, go light on your first application, and see what your results are. The GDD of 225 should put you in the ball park of 3 weeks at that application rate and the projected forecast.

I don't have a hybrid, and I know when I put .25 oz/M on my grass, it is happy. I upped it to .3 oz/M and I was mowing 1-2 times a week and removing hardly anything. I like to see a little bit of the clippings come off, but that higher rate virtually stopped all top-growth.


----------



## oldglory2105

@Ware I'm in Fort Worth, Texas. Still in growing season for another 6 weeks or so. Question is, when do you stop applying PGR for the season? I'm not overseeding. Just letting bermuda go dormant.


----------



## Ware

oldglory2105 said:


> Ware I'm in Fort Worth, Texas. Still in growing season for another 6 weeks or so. Question is, when do you stop applying PGR for the season? I'm not overseeding. Just letting bermuda go dormant.


I'm due for another app tomorrow. It may be my last app, or I may do one more depending on the temps. We lose over an hour of daylight here during the month of October. That combined with the cooler nighttime temps will naturally start to slow the bermuda down.


----------



## oldglory2105

Okay cool. Just wondering. I figured October would probably be the right time to stop using it for the year. Thanks.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Question, I have a mix of Bermuda and St Augustine grass. I'm planning on buying T Nex for the next season.

First question, what rate would you use? St Augustine says 0.10 and Bermuda says 0.75.

Next question, when you apply this can I keep my schedule of fertilizer , insecticide , and herbcides?

I still have alot of work to do iny yard so I would like to continue with that.


----------



## AZChemist

Lots of good what not to do's in this thread!

It was recommended that herbicides be applied in a separate application. Is there anything else that would be advised against mixing or using in conjunction to PGR Ie. Insecticide, fungicides, fertilizers, and herbicides? I did not see any mention of people running a fungicide along side their PGR.


----------



## Movingshrub

AZChemist said:


> Lots of good what not to do's in this thread!
> 
> It was recommended that herbicides be applied in a separate application. Is there anything else that would be advised against mixing or using in conjunction to PGR Ie. Insecticide, fungicides, fertilizers, and herbicides? I did not see any mention of people running a fungicide along side their PGR.


I haven't used a fungicide so this is just a guess. I think with some fungus issues you want the plant to grow out of the problem, which may involve a nitrogen application. I'm curious whether PGR would impair the ability of the plant to grow out of the fungal damage.


----------



## j4c11

Movingshrub said:


> I haven't used a fungicide so this is just a guess. I think with some fungus issues you want the plant to grow out of the problem, which may involve a nitrogen application. *I'm curious whether PGR would impair the ability of the plant to grow out of the fungal damage.*


For cool season grasses, the answer is yes - big time. Which is why I always apply fungicide right along with PGR(mixed together in the same batch) But fungus issues may not be as big a deal on Bermuda lawns as they are on cool season grasses. Heck, I can barely kill that stuff with glyphosate.



AZChemist said:


> Lots of good what not to do's in this thread!
> 
> It was recommended that herbicides be applied in a separate application. Is there anything else that would be advised against mixing or using in conjunction to PGR Ie. Insecticide, fungicides, fertilizers, and herbicides? I did not see any mention of people running a fungicide along side their PGR.


I run fungicide along with PGR as a matter of standard operating procedure. I often also mix in iron and ammonium sulfate to enhance color, so no issues with those fertilizers. T-Nex/propiconazole+azoxystrobin/FAS is the concoction I spray throughout spring, then drop the FAS as the weather warms up. Again, this is on cool season grass.


----------



## iFisch3224

CenlaLowell said:


> Question, I have a mix of Bermuda and St Augustine grass. I'm planning on buying T Nex for the next season.
> 
> First question, what rate would you use? St Augustine says 0.10 and Bermuda says 0.75.
> 
> Next question, when you apply this can I keep my schedule of fertilizer , insecticide , and herbcides?
> 
> I still have alot of work to do iny yard so I would like to continue with that.


I suppose the mix rate would be linked to the amount of St Aug and Bermuda you have? Are both grasses mixed in evenly throughout the yard or do you have an area with more bermuda or St Aug?

I believe you follow my St Aug PGR experiment, and I ran at .10 my first and second application and saw marginal results. I am thinking of going to .15 next, in the spring. Still running at recommended ratings right now since the season is slowing, but still growing.


----------



## CenlaLowell

iFisch3224 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question, I have a mix of Bermuda and St Augustine grass. I'm planning on buying T Nex for the next season.
> 
> First question, what rate would you use? St Augustine says 0.10 and Bermuda says 0.75.
> 
> Next question, when you apply this can I keep my schedule of fertilizer , insecticide , and herbcides?
> 
> I still have alot of work to do iny yard so I would like to continue with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose the mix rate would be linked to the amount of St Aug and Bermuda you have? Are both grasses mixed in evenly throughout the yard or do you have an area with more bermuda or St Aug?
> 
> I believe you follow my St Aug PGR experiment, and I ran at .10 my first and second application and saw marginal results. I am thinking of going to .15 next, in the spring. Still running at recommended ratings right now since the season is slowing, but still growing.
Click to expand...

Backyard is almost all Bermuda with a little bit if St Augustine mixed in and the front yard is the exact opposite. My season is over and I'm planning to use .10 at the start of the summer.


----------



## iFisch3224

Should be easy to mix up two separate applications for the back and front yard to get you covered. &#128077;

Just did my third application of PGR on the St Aug today.


----------



## Ware

Kreuser's work sheds light on PGR use
Posted By John Reitman (TurfNet)


----------



## iFisch3224

Ware said:


> Kreuser's work sheds light on PGR use
> Posted By John Reitman (TurfNet)


Interesting article - what I learned a bit of, was how much temperatures affected suppression.

So if he's saying in 80* weather, suppression lasts 7 days, I guess in 90* weather we are looking at just a couple of days if that.

I wonder if it even makes sense to apply in Florida - but then again there are a lot of southeast users who get results far beyond a few days.


----------



## Ware

iFisch3224 said:


> Interesting article - what I learned a bit of, was how much temperatures affected suppression.
> 
> So if he's saying in 80* weather, suppression lasts 7 days, I guess in 90* weather we are looking at just a couple of days if that.
> 
> I wonder if it even makes sense to apply in Florida - but then again there are a lot of southeast users who get results far beyond a few days.


I use the Greenkeeper app to track growing degree days/PGR apps. I think it works really well.


----------



## Greendoc

Bill Kreuser works on Bent greens. I can tell you that there is a difference in response in the warm season grasses. St Augustine is extremely responsive at any temperature. Bermuda and Zoysia are easily regulated for 14 days at labeled rates. Especially when mowed low to begin with.


----------



## iFisch3224

Greendoc said:


> Bill Kreuser works on Bent greens. I can tell you that there is a difference in response in the warm season grasses. St Augustine is extremely responsive at any temperature. Bermuda and Zoysia are easily regulated for 14 days at labeled rates. Especially when mowed low to begin with.


I'm still experimenting with PGR on St Aug (floratam) right now - seeing some results, and tighter growth patterns than before. I could probably cut @ 3" when it's applied.

Since I got on the PGR wheel a bit late this year, only 3 applications down, next year will be the make or break year, as I'll have 8-9 months possibly of testing.


----------



## iFisch3224

Ware said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting article - what I learned a bit of, was how much temperatures affected suppression.
> 
> So if he's saying in 80* weather, suppression lasts 7 days, I guess in 90* weather we are looking at just a couple of days if that.
> 
> I wonder if it even makes sense to apply in Florida - but then again there are a lot of southeast users who get results far beyond a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Greenkeeper app to track growing degree days/PGR apps. I think it works really well.
Click to expand...

Interesting - looks a little more confusing (the thread anyway) then I was anticipating - but I might be able to get a swing of things when I have time to sit down and decipher what's going on and why.

Thanks for the link Ware. :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Im going to start applying PGR next season. My question is when to start? Do you all usually start after the first couple of mows or what?


----------



## Mightyquinn

CenlaLowell said:


> Im going to start applying PGR next season. My question is when to start? Do you all usually start after the first couple of mows or what?


I usually start once I have to mow more than once a week.


----------



## cnet24

CenlaLowell said:


> Im going to start applying PGR next season. My question is when to start? Do you all usually start after the first couple of mows or what?


I'll begin PGR usage when I notice some scalping during my normal mowing cadence. I try to mow 2-3 times a week, and start using it when I see minor scalping


----------



## dtillman5

A question about the math and sanity check. Let's say I want to apply 0.25oz/k. Is that oz of product or AI? I'm assuming product but want to have my tbsp/gal mix right. I'm assuming 2 tbsp Tpac per 4 gal tank to get 0.25oz/gal. I put down roughly 1gal/k through my sprayer.


----------



## Mightyquinn

dtillman5 said:


> A question about the math and sanity check. Let's say I want to apply 0.25oz/k. Is that oz of product or AI? I'm assuming product but want to have my tbsp/gal mix right. I'm assuming 2 tbsp Tpac per 4 gal tank to get 0.25oz/gal. I put down roughly 1gal/k through my sprayer.


Yes, you are correct. You will need 1oz/2TBS of Tpac per 4 gallons of water to cover 4K of lawn. Which will give you .25oz/K of product per 1K of lawn.


----------



## Brackin4au

Mightyquinn said:


> dtillman5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question about the math and sanity check. Let's say I want to apply 0.25oz/k. Is that oz of product or AI? I'm assuming product but want to have my tbsp/gal mix right. I'm assuming 2 tbsp Tpac per 4 gal tank to get 0.25oz/gal. I put down roughly 1gal/k through my sprayer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct. You will need 1oz/2TBS of Tpac per 4 gallons of water to cover 4K of lawn. Which will give you .25oz/K of product per 1K of lawn.
Click to expand...

Sanity checks are one of the best parts of this forum haha. Specially the longer you look at a label. It all starts to mess with your head sometimes.


----------



## dtillman5

@Mightyquinn thank you! That helps me know I'm on the right path.


----------



## dtillman5

@Brackin4au I thought I had it figured out last year and couldn't find my notes on PGR. You're exactly right the labels can confuse you. So glad I can ask a question like that and get a response so quickly. TLF is awesome! I'm going to print a sheet with my application rates as tbsp/gal and post it in the garage next to my sprayer and chems.


----------



## Tmank87

I just bought some PGR off another member (thanks!)

When do you guys start putting down, at what % green? I'm in NC.

I have a Leisuretime Zoysia lawn, looking to PGR to increase the lateral growth - not necessarily to limit my mowing. Will be mowing about 1" this year.

Sounds like about .4oz/thousand every 3-4 weeks? When do you cease spraying for the season?

Plan to spray with my red XR Teejet tip.

Anything else I should consider?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cnet24

I start applying once I feel I cannot keep up with my desired HOC due to fast growth. I would not apply until after sanding or aerating if you plan on that.


----------



## ZachUA

What is everyone using to apply pgr? I am looking at spraying pgr on my lawn this year. Just got a reel mower and interested in cutting at either 3/4" or 1/2".


----------



## Cory

@Tmank87 not sure about the Zoysia because I have Bermuda but I will start applying when I have to mow more than 2 times a week. For me it will probably be a couple more weeks. But Im around 75% green, more green than everywhere else, the entrances to my neighborhood is still 95% dormant.

And I use the red TeeJet tip

@ZachUA I use a Chapin 4g battery backpack for the front yard and I have 15g Chapin ATV sprayer with a 3 nozzle boom attached to the back of my rider for my backyard.


----------



## ZachUA

Cory said:


> @ZachUA I use a Chapin 4g battery backpack for the front yard and I have 15g Chapin ATV sprayer with a 3 nozzle boom attached to the back of my rider for my backyard.


Thank you good sir. Did you have to calibrate the nozzle on the backpack sprayer? I have about 8k sq ft in my front yard. I'd like to spray it and keep the hoc around 1/2" or maybe 3/4" depending on whichever I can maintain without driving myself nuts.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@Cory do you have the 20v? If so did the teejet nozzles fit without any adaptors?


----------



## Cory

@ZachUA I didn't have to do anything, just have to get a feel for proper walking speed.

@TN Hawkeye yes, 20v. These are the tips I bought https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CMU7H2K/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_inactive_ship_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I didn't have to change anything, they fit the same as the Chapin tips


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Cory said:


> @ZachUA I didn't have to do anything, just have to get a feel for proper walking speed.
> 
> @TN Hawkeye yes, 20v. These are the tips I bought https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CMU7H2K/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_inactive_ship_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I didn't have to change anything, they fit the same as the Chapin tips


Great. Thank you.


----------



## captstoots

Trying to thicken up my neglected bermuda lawn. I think some PGR is needed, but with only about 1k sq ft of grass, is there anywhere that sells a reputable PGR at less than one gallon? It would take me years before I could use that much. I saw somewhere used to sell it in quarts, but it appears it's no longer available.


----------



## Austinite

captstoots said:


> Trying to thicken up my neglected bermuda lawn. I think some PGR is needed, but with only about 1k sq ft of grass, is there anywhere that sells a reputable PGR at less than one gallon? It would take me years before I could use that much. I saw somewhere used to sell it in quarts, but it appears it's no longer available.


i think because it's mostly commercially used they come in large quantities. But in our sell/trade section you can ask if any locals have any to sell. Lots of guys sharing costs and splitting up the quantities.


----------



## ZachUA

My kids play in our grass frequently. One is young enough that he's in the stage where he's putting his hands in his mouth all the time. Are pgr's safe to spray on our lawn if you have kids in this age range?


----------



## CenlaLowell

How long does it take for pgr to become rainfast?


----------



## N LA Hacker

You can mow after 4 hrs. I would use that as a baseline.


----------



## captstoots

Just got some T-Nex from @OnTheOxbow (thanks!), but I am trying to thicken up my poorly treated yard. I have done some plugging and really want it to fill in. Would PGR help this? I am feeding it plenty of N, and I don't mind cutting every other day or so, just wondering if I should apply now, or wait until it fills in?


----------



## TexasLawns

Anyone know were to buy a small amount (1qt or less) of PRG? I have 3500 sqft of common Bermuda that I will be applying it to this summer.


----------



## Redtwin

TexasLawns said:


> Anyone know were to buy a small amount (1qt or less) of PRG? I have 3500 sqft of common Bermuda that I will be applying it to this summer.


Find some members in your area and split a gallon. I'm somewhat new to the forum but I think there is a discussion or board on this forum that you can go to find others in your area.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Does PGR "go bad"? I don't mind buying a gallon, but I hate the thought of wasting most of it.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Okay, I think I found my answer earlier in this thread on page #14. Sorry...

Mightyquinn: "I think I am the one that started that whole rumor about the loss of efficacy a few years ago...

...I called the company that makes it about another product of theirs and they told me that NONE of their products have a shelf life as long as they are kept between 32F-105F. So I think the whole loss of efficacy is a misnomer at this point."


----------



## smurg

TexasLawns said:


> Anyone know were to buy a small amount (1qt or less) of PRG? I have 3500 sqft of common Bermuda that I will be applying it to this summer.


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3437

Nothing commercially that I'm aware of. The link above is the members buy/sell/trade/swap for PGR.


----------



## FlaDave

I got a kick out of this. Flortam st aug runner 4 weeks post .5 oz t-nex. Untreated runner on the left.


----------



## RDZed

Wow.


----------



## CenlaLowell

FlaDave said:


> I got a kick out of this. Flortam st aug runner 4 weeks post .5 oz t-nex. Untreated runner on the left.


That's crazy. I'm spraying at low rate right now but I will work it up to a level where I'm eventually getting suppression.


----------



## anthonybilotta

First time PGR user here with a question about PGR and herbicides. I understand you are not suppose to tank mix the two. I am going to be blanket spraying with Dismiss (every week new areas of sedge are popping up :x ). How much time do I need to wait between spraying dismiss and the PGR if any at all?


----------



## CenlaLowell

anthonybilotta said:


> First time PGR user here with a question about PGR and herbicides. I understand you are not suppose to tank mix the two. I am going to be blanket spraying with Dismiss (every week new areas of sedge are popping up :x ). How much time do I need to wait between spraying dismiss and the PGR if any at all?


I would wait two days after spraying dismiss. Someone else may give more information on this


----------



## Keepin It Reel

How do you guys time this stuff around your fertilizer applications? do you still apply heavy nitrogen every 4 to 6 weeks along with this stuff about the same time frame and can the two be done together?


----------



## Durso81

MeanDean said:


> How do you guys time this stuff around your fertilizer applications? do you still apply heavy nitrogen every 4 to 6 weeks along with this stuff about the same time frame and can the two be done together?


So PGR is not timed around fert apps. Most people on here use greenskeeper app to track GDD on when to apply PGR.

Now it may work out timing wise with your fert app and yes you can put down a fert app with PGR. Some guys also spoon feed there yard weekly.


----------



## crzipilot

I'm sure in the 29 pages the answer is there, and unfortunately tonight I am one of those people that are to lazy to search. My bermuda is taking it sweet *** time to green up. I've scalped it, and mowed it once, lots of brown still in there. Do I need to wait til full green up to apply PGR, or will it actually help to apply PGR now and let it green up on the horizontal grown as opposed to the verticle growth?


----------



## cnet24

@crzipilot wait until green-up and apply when you can no longer keep up with your desired HOC.


----------



## crzipilot

Sounds good. Thank


----------



## Keepin It Reel

cnet24 said:


> @crzipilot wait until green-up and apply when you can no longer keep up with your desired HOC.


I see we have the same grass and similar soil conditions being in the South. What is the difference in timing your cuts with and without PGR?

With basic fertilizers alone I was cutting every 3-4 days last summer with my rotary. This year I purchased a 27" Tru Cut and will be mowing around 1/2-3/4''. To maintain this height with my reel is 3-4 days still often enough and how many more days would PGR give me between cuts on that same schedule?


----------



## cnet24

@MeanDean you can maintain at 1/2", cutting every 3-4 days with PGR. I just applied my first application of the season this afternoon because work is really starting to pick up and I can no longer keep up with the growth rate.

Last year, I mowed every Wednesday & Sunday and maintained around 3/8". I use a greenkeeper app which used growing degree days (GDD) to track my PGR applications. I could usually go around 3 weeks before another PGR app, but in the heat of summer it was every other week.

https://www.greenkeeperapp.com/home.php


----------



## TNTurf

I'm not sure what to do with mine at the moment. I applied .5oz per K on hybrid Bermuda that I cut @ half inch. I should have done .25. Not a huge deal but according to Greenskeeper I should be almost out of suppression. Thing is I only need to cut every 5-7 days. It's great but I don't know if I should follow the app or wait for signs of rebounding.


----------



## Spammage

gsmornot said:


> I'm not sure what to do with mine at the moment. I applied .5oz per K on hybrid Bermuda that I cut @ half inch. I should have done .25. Not a huge deal but according to Greenskeeper I should be almost out of suppression. Thing is I only need to cut every 5-7 days. It's great but I don't know if I should follow the app or wait for signs of rebounding.


Follow the app. I was skeptical last year, but it will keep you under suppression and you will be much better off.


----------



## voteforfilthy89

Does anyone have any input on the effects of PGR on say crabgrass or any other grassy weeds. I'm curious if I need to get my problem spots under control , or if I can use the PGR to push my good spots into my problem ones. Or even if I can use them at the same time , I have quinkill on the way to me and celcius and certainty in the shed I just need to calibrate my new sprayer to get started


----------



## Tmank87

Maybe I'm not smart enough, but how in the world does one use the Greenskeeper app? Want to get down first app of PGR soon but cant seem to understand how to track GDDs on there


----------



## Kicker

Tmank87 said:


> Maybe I'm not smart enough, but how in the world does one use the Greenskeeper app? Want to get down first app of PGR soon but cant seem to understand how to track GDDs on there


When you add the product or specific PGR chem you're using, it'll ask you for the reapplication interval. When i chose TNex for the product, it defaults the reapplication interval to "Reapplication Interval (Auto GDD)". Once you submit an application using the PGR product it will display the GDD/reapplication interval on the home screen for that product.


----------



## walk1355

Kicker said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm not smart enough, but how in the world does one use the Greenskeeper app? Want to get down first app of PGR soon but cant seem to understand how to track GDDs on there
> 
> 
> 
> When you add the product or specific PGR chem you're using, it'll ask you for the reapplication interval. When i chose TNex for the product, it defaults the reapplication interval to "Reapplication Interval (Auto GDD)". Once you submit an application using the PGR product it will display the GDD/reapplication interval on the home screen for that product.
Click to expand...

When adding T-Nex I only see T-Nex 1 AQ. From my googlefu, this was a 11.3% solution vs the Quali-Pro T-Nex which is 12.0%. Does it make a difference? Or am I just not seeing the Quali-Pro T-Nex in the greenkeeperapp?


----------



## walk1355

Kicker said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm not smart enough, but how in the world does one use the Greenskeeper app? Want to get down first app of PGR soon but cant seem to understand how to track GDDs on there
> 
> 
> 
> When you add the product or specific PGR chem you're using, it'll ask you for the reapplication interval. When i chose TNex for the product, it defaults the reapplication interval to "Reapplication Interval (Auto GDD)". Once you submit an application using the PGR product it will display the GDD/reapplication interval on the home screen for that product.
Click to expand...

What rate are you putting down? I cut my bermuda at 5/8" so I may only apply .2 or .25 oz per 1k sf. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Kicker

walk1355 said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm not smart enough, but how in the world does one use the Greenskeeper app? Want to get down first app of PGR soon but cant seem to understand how to track GDDs on there
> 
> 
> 
> When you add the product or specific PGR chem you're using, it'll ask you for the reapplication interval. When i chose TNex for the product, it defaults the reapplication interval to "Reapplication Interval (Auto GDD)". Once you submit an application using the PGR product it will display the GDD/reapplication interval on the home screen for that product.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What rate are you putting down? I cut my bermuda at 5/8" so I may only apply .2 or .25 oz per 1k sf. Does that sound about right?
Click to expand...

I have not started using it yet. This will be my first season. Like you i'm cutting at 5/8". I was planning on starting with .25oz/1k as you stated. I think that'd be safe from what i've read throughout this thread.


----------



## Redtwin

I applied T-Nex for the first time last weekend at .25/K. I was mowing at 1/2" but bumped it up to 5/8" yesterday. It's definitely doing its job. I also use greenskeeper app to track GDD and will trust it.


----------



## cnet24

@Redtwin for 419 we should be going with ,38oz/k. Don't be afraid to apply per the label- your grass will be fine.


----------



## erdons

Is it typical for people to be applying PGR when they aren't even fully greened up yet. I would think it would be counterproductive... I could be wrong though...


----------



## 985arrowhead

cnet24 said:


> @Redtwin for 419 we should be going with ,38oz/k. Don't be afraid to apply per the label- your grass will be fine.


I got a lot of yellowing in my 419 using label rate.
A lot more than I thought I should and cut at 4 hours after app as per label to "minimize plant damage". Unless I read it wrong but I am still only cutting twice a week and could truthfully go to once a week.

I need to get my app in the greenskeeper and start tracking but I am not sure I will go full label rate again.

.38 oz equals 11.2 mls per gallon per 1k sqft is how I applied with a Chapin 4gal battery powered with red tee jet nozzle.


----------



## cnet24

985arrowhead said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Redtwin for 419 we should be going with ,38oz/k. Don't be afraid to apply per the label- your grass will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of yellowing in my 419 using label rate.
> A lot more than I thought I should and cut at 4 hours after app as per label to "minimize plant damage". Unless I read it wrong but I am still only cutting twice a week and could truthfully go to once a week.
> 
> I need to get my app in the greenskeeper and start tracking but I am not sure I will go full label rate again.
> 
> .38 oz equals 11.2 mls per gallon per 1k sqft is how I applied with a Chapin 4gal battery powered with red tee jet nozzle.
Click to expand...

Yellowing might occur but to avoid this I tank mix with FEature (an iron product). I also usually apply the day after I mow (not same day) to minimize it as well.

I'll apply in the early evening, and then run a full irrigation cycle in the morning to rinse the blades off.

I've had 0 issues following the above guidelines and applying at label rate.

Are you using a surfactant? You could try to dial that back some as well.

Following this procedure I've had


----------



## cnet24

cnet24 said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Redtwin for 419 we should be going with ,38oz/k. Don't be afraid to apply per the label- your grass will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of yellowing in my 419 using label rate.
> A lot more than I thought I should and cut at 4 hours after app as per label to "minimize plant damage". Unless I read it wrong but I am still only cutting twice a week and could truthfully go to once a week.
> 
> I need to get my app in the greenskeeper and start tracking but I am not sure I will go full label rate again.
> 
> .38 oz equals 11.2 mls per gallon per 1k sqft is how I applied with a Chapin 4gal battery powered with red tee jet nozzle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yellowing might occur but to avoid this I tank mix with FEature (an iron product). I also usually apply the day after I mow (not same day) to minimize it as well.
> 
> I'll apply in the early evening, and then run a full irrigation cycle in the morning to rinse the blades off.
> 
> I've had 0 issues following the above guidelines and applying at label rate.
> 
> Are you using a surfactant? You could try to dial that back some as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## cnet24

cnet24 said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of yellowing in my 419 using label rate.
> A lot more than I thought I should and cut at 4 hours after app as per label to "minimize plant damage". Unless I read it wrong but I am still only cutting twice a week and could truthfully go to once a week.
> 
> I need to get my app in the greenskeeper and start tracking but I am not sure I will go full label rate again.
> 
> .38 oz equals 11.2 mls per gallon per 1k sqft is how I applied with a Chapin 4gal battery powered with red tee jet nozzle.
> 
> 
> 
> Yellowing might occur but to avoid this I tank mix with FEature (an iron product). I also usually apply the day after I mow (not same day) to minimize it as well.
> 
> I'll apply in the early evening, and then run a full irrigation cycle in the morning to rinse the blades off.
> 
> I've had 0 issues following the above guidelines and applying at label rate.
> 
> Are you using a surfactant? You could try to dial that back some as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 985arrowhead

cnet24 said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yellowing might occur but to avoid this I tank mix with FEature (an iron product). I also usually apply the day after I mow (not same day) to minimize it as well.
> 
> I'll apply in the early evening, and then run a full irrigation cycle in the morning to rinse the blades off.
> 
> I've had 0 issues following the above guidelines and applying at label rate.
> 
> Are you using a surfactant? You could try to dial that back some as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 🤔👍will try. No surfactant
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wazza13

Has anyone had experience applying T-nex to Bermuda with bare patches? I'm trying to get some bare spots to fill in, and I'm wondering how applying PGR will affect the Bermuda's ability to fill in those areas. If I spray PGR will it prevent the Bermuda from spreading or is the impact negligible? I'm putting down 1.5lbs./1,000 sq. ft. Urea (46-0-0) every 15 days to encourage growth.


----------



## gb043075

@Wazza13 I'm applying .25/k of Podium and it has not slowed it down from filling in bare spots, I actually think it's helped due to the lateral growth but that could be a placebo / wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## walk1355

walk1355 said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm not smart enough, but how in the world does one use the Greenskeeper app? Want to get down first app of PGR soon but cant seem to understand how to track GDDs on there
> 
> 
> 
> When you add the product or specific PGR chem you're using, it'll ask you for the reapplication interval. When i chose TNex for the product, it defaults the reapplication interval to "Reapplication Interval (Auto GDD)". Once you submit an application using the PGR product it will display the GDD/reapplication interval on the home screen for that product.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When adding T-Nex I only see T-Nex 1 AQ. From my googlefu, this was a 11.3% solution vs the Quali-Pro T-Nex which is 12.0%. Does it make a difference? Or am I just not seeing the Quali-Pro T-Nex in the greenkeeperapp?
Click to expand...

I just did an app of T-Nex along with Feature to help minimize any yellowing. I put this in the GreenKeeper app and below is what it looks like. Is this right? It looks like it's got GDD at 0/255. Does that mean this thinks it's going to get 255 days of effect? That can't be right?


----------



## Redtwin

walk1355 said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you add the product or specific PGR chem you're using, it'll ask you for the reapplication interval. When i chose TNex for the product, it defaults the reapplication interval to "Reapplication Interval (Auto GDD)". Once you submit an application using the PGR product it will display the GDD/reapplication interval on the home screen for that product.
> 
> 
> 
> When adding T-Nex I only see T-Nex 1 AQ. From my googlefu, this was a 11.3% solution vs the Quali-Pro T-Nex which is 12.0%. Does it make a difference? Or am I just not seeing the Quali-Pro T-Nex in the greenkeeperapp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did an app of T-Nex along with Feature to help minimize any yellowing. I put this in the GreenKeeper app and below is what it looks like. Is this right? It looks like it's got GDD at 0/255. Does that mean this thinks it's going to get 255 days of effect? That can't be right?
Click to expand...

No, you will be getting multiple degree days per calendar day, especially once it starts getting hot.


----------



## Redtwin

cnet24 said:


> @Redtwin for 419 we should be going with ,38oz/k. Don't be afraid to apply per the label- your grass will be fine.


I was mowing at 1/2" so I think the label rate below half inch is .25. Since I'm mowing "to a 1/2 inch" I'm sure I was above which would be the .38 rate (like you said) but since it was my first app I was being overly cautious. Thanks for the input on FEature. I will have to get some of that especially once I start pushing T-Nex full rate.


----------



## walk1355

Redtwin said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When adding T-Nex I only see T-Nex 1 AQ. From my googlefu, this was a 11.3% solution vs the Quali-Pro T-Nex which is 12.0%. Does it make a difference? Or am I just not seeing the Quali-Pro T-Nex in the greenkeeperapp?
> 
> 
> 
> I just did an app of T-Nex along with Feature to help minimize any yellowing. I put this in the GreenKeeper app and below is what it looks like. Is this right? It looks like it's got GDD at 0/255. Does that mean this thinks it's going to get 255 days of effect? That can't be right?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you will be getting multiple degree days per calendar day, especially once it starts getting hot.
Click to expand...

Thanks. So this looks correct?


----------



## Redtwin

walk1355 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did an app of T-Nex along with Feature to help minimize any yellowing. I put this in the GreenKeeper app and below is what it looks like. Is this right? It looks like it's got GDD at 0/255. Does that mean this thinks it's going to get 255 days of effect? That can't be right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you will be getting multiple degree days per calendar day, especially once it starts getting hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. So this looks correct?
Click to expand...

It looks correct to me. The date at the top will shop the approximate time it will expire. That date will adjust some as the days get hotter.

This is what mine looks like.


----------



## Durso81

Wazza13 said:


> Has anyone had experience applying T-nex to Bermuda with bare patches? I'm trying to get some bare spots to fill in, and I'm wondering how applying PGR will affect the Bermuda's ability to fill in those areas. If I spray PGR will it prevent the Bermuda from spreading or is the impact negligible? I'm putting down 1.5lbs./1,000 sq. ft. Urea (46-0-0) every 15 days to encourage growth.


I never had issues, growth regulators only slow vertical growth and not lateral.


----------



## Wazza13

@Durso81 and @gb043075 thanks! Looking forward to the results - I applied 0.75oz./1,000sq.ft. yesterday.


----------



## Durso81

Wazza13 said:


> @Durso81 and @gb043075 thanks! Looking forward to the results - I applied 0.75oz./1,000sq.ft. yesterday.


.75oz is high what type of Bermuda do you have?


----------



## Wazza13

@Durso81 It's common Bermuda, currently cut at 2/3" HOC. Here's the T-nex label regarding application rates. 

I went heavy with the first app because our day time temps are in excess of 85 degrees and I've been hitting it with lots of Nitrogen as well.


----------



## Durso81

Wazza13 said:


> @Durso81 It's common Bermuda, currently cut at 2/3" HOC. Here's the T-nex label regarding application rates.
> 
> I went heavy with the first app because our day time temps are in excess of 85 degrees and I've been hitting it with lots of Nitrogen as well.


Just wanted to make sure you didn't have a hybrid Bermuda.


----------



## Wazza13

@Durso81 ahhhh, gotcha. The lawn I've inherited isn't quite that nice. Haha 😂


----------



## Jacob_S

What is everyone using to measure/pour into for measuring apps? 
Reading the label I plan to use .25oz/1k, at that rate I'll only need .925oz for my back yard, even less for the front. My initial thought is a syringe, this would help avoid spilling too.


----------



## dtillman5

Jacob_S said:


> What is everyone using to measure/pour into for measuring apps?
> Reading the label I plan to use .25oz/1k, at that rate I'll only need .925oz for my back yard, even less for the front. My initial thought is a syringe, this would help avoid spilling too.


Syringe works fine. PGR is forgiving enough that you could make it an even 1.0oz for the back, I don't think 0.075oz extra would affect anything. 2 Tbsp's. Most people cant walk accurately enough with their sprayer to be empty on their last step. I accidentally way over applied my first time,(think 5X, not recommending that) grass just didn't seem to grow vertically for a month, maybe yellowed just a tiny bit, but in less than week it was dark green. Now I apply 0.25oz/k. Not sure about your centipede mixed in with the Bermuda. What do you think is the ratio of Bermuda to centipede?


----------



## Jacob_S

dtillman5 said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone using to measure/pour into for measuring apps?
> Reading the label I plan to use .25oz/1k, at that rate I'll only need .925oz for my back yard, even less for the front. My initial thought is a syringe, this would help avoid spilling too.
> 
> 
> 
> Syringe works fine. PGR is forgiving enough that you could make it an even 1.0oz for the back, I don't think 0.075oz extra would affect anything. 2 Tbsp's. Most people cant walk accurately enough with their sprayer to be empty on their last step. I accidentally way over applied my first time,(think 5X, not recommending that) grass just didn't seem to grow vertically for a month, maybe yellowed just a tiny bit, but in less than week it was dark green. Now I apply 0.25oz/k. Not sure about your centipede mixed in with the Bermuda. What do you think is the ratio of Bermuda to centipede?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, I also plan to mix FEature with it to avoid the yellowing. As for centipede, that section is mostly centipede, but I'll probably just treat it with the same rate and see what happens. I looked at a graduated cylinder set on amazon that has droppers with it, might just get that and a white lab coat :lol: :lol:


----------



## dtillman5

@Jacob_S :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

This may be in the earlier part of the thread but do you guys use marking dye for PGR? It seems like other than pre em that this would be one of the most important things to apply uniformly.


----------



## Durso81

TN Hawkeye said:


> This may be in the earlier part of the thread but do you guys use marking dye for PGR? It seems like other than pre em that this would be one of the most important things to apply uniformly.


I do not, but I don't use it for anything I hate that stuff. Lol


----------



## Adrian82

985arrowhead said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 🤔👍will try. No surfactant
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of April, I did eveything CNET said not to do. I was distraught when I pulled up from work.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Redtwin

I have a question regarding rebound...
I'm going to hit my backyard with another round of sand towards the end of the month. I was wondering if I should purposely allow the grass to go into rebound to help it push vertically through the sand. What would the unintended side effects be? What order should I do the actual top dress? I'm thinking scalp, top dress, then fertilizer. I would kick the T-Nex in again once it has pushed mostly through the sand and I get tired of mowing every other day.

Are there any reasons to not let it go into rebound?


----------



## anthonybilotta

Redtwin said:


> I have a question regarding rebound...
> I'm going to hit my backyard with another round of sand towards the end of the month. I was wondering if I should purposely allow the grass to go into rebound to help it push vertically through the sand. What would the unintended side effects be? What order should I do the actual top dress? I'm thinking scalp, top dress, then fertilizer. I would kick the T-Nex in again once it has pushed mostly through the sand and I get tired of mowing every other day.
> 
> Are there any reasons to not let it go into rebound?


Curious as well. I was planning on scalping before going on vacation in a few weeks and was wondering if I could use the rebound effect to my advantage?


----------



## Redtwin

OK, I have another question...

I need to apply some Celsius and was wondering if anyone has mixed it with T-Nex. Sorry if this is a repeated question. I tried searching this topic but all references to Celsius and PGR were talking about GDD and not the herbicide.


----------



## FlaDave

Redtwin said:


> OK, I have another question...
> 
> I need to apply some Celsius and was wondering if anyone has mixed it with T-Nex. Sorry if this is a repeated question. I tried searching this topic but all references to Celsius and PGR were talking about GDD and not the herbicide.





Spammage said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any info about this in the thread or on the labels, so does anyone have experience with spraying Celsius or Certainty with a PGR app? I think I remember reading about not mixing a herbicide with Primo/Trin-Pac, but I can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found my answer.
Click to expand...

Edit, image too small in quote


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

I have never used PGR before. I think I read that the first application needs to be a low dose. Is that correct? If so, how much? The prescribed dose, for "Residential and Commercial turf" of type "Bermudagrass, Other Hybrids", is 0.25 fl oz per 1000 sq ft for Tnex 11.3%. What is the response time... how long before it starts to take affect?

I am having to mow every two-three days and in a couple weeks will be gone for six days.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Redtwin

I'm applying my second app today at .38/K for my 419. My first app was .25/K because (1) it was my first app (2) I was mowing at 1/2". I'm now just under an inch and will go with the standard rate. The first app of .25/K did pretty well at slowing vertical growth. I only got 16 days of suppression though using greenskeeper app. From what I've read here and on the label, I'm not expecting much longer at .38/K.


----------



## FlaDave

T-nex will kick in 3-5 days after app.


----------



## Batsonbe

Question for you all. Long story short, I've got common Bermuda. It's very thin. I've been applying .5lb N bi weekly. The grass hasn't gotten the chance to really run yet due to the weather. I'd expect in the next 3 weeks for my backyard to be entirely full. It's only going to get better from here, temperature wise. 
I'm also in the process of getting ready to plugg areas in my back yard to plant into my front yard. Should I blanket app the back yard with a pgr knowing I'm going to be transplanting them in the near future into my front yard?

Thank you


----------



## CenlaLowell

I sprayed PGR @ .15 /1k on my lawn of course this was not strong enough for suppression. I'm gradually going up on the amount sprayed until I find the sweet spot. Look at this


Now my question is if this only last 14 days in May how long is it going to last in the heat of summer?


----------



## Jacob_S

CenlaLowell said:


> I sprayed PGR @ .15 /1k on my lawn of course this was not strong enough for suppression. I'm gradually going up on the amount sprayed until I find the sweet spot. Look at this
> 
> 
> Now my question is if this only last 14 days in May how long is it going to last in the heat of summer?


Gotta love Louisiana heat, I also sprayed on the 14th @ .25oz /1k and my lifespan ends on the 29th, but it seems to be working flawlessly. But I have the same wonder on as the summer progresses how often I will be spraying.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Jacob_S said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed PGR @ .15 /1k on my lawn of course this was not strong enough for suppression. I'm gradually going up on the amount sprayed until I find the sweet spot. Look at this
> 
> 
> Now my question is if this only last 14 days in May how long is it going to last in the heat of summer?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Louisiana heat, I also sprayed on the 14th @ .25oz /1k and my lifespan ends on the 29th, but it seems to be working flawlessly. But I have the same wonder on as the summer progresses how often I will be spraying.
Click to expand...

Same, sprayed 5/15 & 5/29 on suppression end using gdd


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm thinking in the summer suppression maybe 7 days or less. I'm really wondering do you get any of the other benefits without suppression? Like drought tolerance, turf density, turf color, etc


----------



## tneicna

The biological half life of Trinexapac‐ethyl (Primo Maxx, Governor) is completely dependant on the air temperature. (Beasley and Branham, 2005; 2007; Lickfelt el al. (2005))

From the above papers:

- 6.4 Day Half Life at 64F
- 3.1 Day Half Life at 86F

The data in the above suggests that PGRs like Primo (and the generics) should be applied more frequently, with less dosages to keep the suppression phase consistent in high heat.


----------



## JPorter

Anyone live in Cali and have TNex? Trying to get some and dont know the best way about it


----------



## Reddog90

I have a guy telling me he has been applying primo maxx PGR from a hose end sprayer on 419 for 20 years with no problems. He tells me there is no need for a calibrated sprayer with decent tips when using PGR unless you are concerned about cost, and you don't need a surfactant because PGR doesn't need to stick to the grass leaves. This seems to go against most everything I have read here. Can someone clear this up for me?


----------



## FlaDave

From the tnex label:

He's been wasting pgr for 20 years I guess.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Anyone scalp and apply PGR? 
Won't be able to cut for 2 weeks! 
Looking to get another reset and scalp at 0.35 and apply PGR and hopefully keep it under 0.5 when I get to mow again.

Thoughts?


----------



## FlaDave

985arrowhead said:


> Anyone scalp and apply PGR?
> Won't be able to cut for 2 weeks!
> Looking to get another reset and scalp at 0.35 and apply PGR and hopefully keep it under 0.5 when I get to mow again.
> 
> Thoughts?


Apply the pgr a day or 2 before the scalp. Since its a foliar app you'll need leaf surface to absorb it.


----------



## 985arrowhead

FlaDave said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone scalp and apply PGR?
> Won't be able to cut for 2 weeks!
> Looking to get another reset and scalp at 0.35 and apply PGR and hopefully keep it under 0.5 when I get to mow again.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Apply the pgr a day or 2 before the scalp. Since its a foliar app you'll need leaf surface to absorb it.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice! To late. I brought it down to .45 yesterday. About to throw down RGR now and then plan to take it down to .35 after the "4 hour" safe to mow period.

🤷🏻‍♂️🤞🙏🏻, it's Bermuda right?


----------



## Spammage

985arrowhead said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone scalp and apply PGR?
> Won't be able to cut for 2 weeks!
> Looking to get another reset and scalp at 0.35 and apply PGR and hopefully keep it under 0.5 when I get to mow again.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Apply the pgr a day or 2 before the scalp. Since its a foliar app you'll need leaf surface to absorb it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the advice! To late. I brought it down to .45 yesterday. About to throw down RGR now and then plan to take it down to .35 after the "4 hour" safe to mow period.
> 
> 🤷🏻‍♂️🤞🙏🏻, it's Bermuda right?
Click to expand...

How much green is left after your scalp? If you took it all/most off, then a t-nex app would be a waste.


----------



## DoubleBarrel

Just applied my first dose of T Nex. Wish my yard luck! Any other suggestions on what's worked well as a follow up? Extra fertilizer? I cut the evening before application and hopefully will get some rain mid week.


----------



## Redtwin

DoubleBarrel said:


> Just applied my first dose of T Nex. Wish my yard luck! Any other suggestions on what's worked well as a follow up? Extra fertilizer? I cut the evening before application and hopefully will get some rain mid week.


Some have applied chelated iron with their PGR apps. I haven't done it yet but by the looks of my turf it would probably do some good. I'm waiting for FeATURE to be back in stock. I wouldn't go too heavy with the fertilizer this time of year.


----------



## Huff

Redtwin said:


> DoubleBarrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just applied my first dose of T Nex. Wish my yard luck! Any other suggestions on what's worked well as a follow up? Extra fertilizer? I cut the evening before application and hopefully will get some rain mid week.
> 
> 
> 
> Some have applied chelated iron with their PGR apps. I haven't done it yet but by the looks of my turf it would probably do some good. I'm waiting for FeATURE to be back in stock. I wouldn't go too heavy with the fertilizer this time of year.
Click to expand...

It's back in stock now. Just got mine yesterday. Lotsa rain in the forecast for today and tomorrow, so I'll probably do my first PGR app on Tue or Wed.


----------



## Reddog90

FlaDave said:


> From the tnex label:
> 
> He's been wasting pgr for 20 years I guess.


Thanks, I figured that was the case. What about applying PGR with a hose end sprayer? Seems like there would be no way ensure you are putting the product out evenly across the entire lawn.


----------



## FlaDave

Reddog90 said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the tnex label:
> 
> He's been wasting pgr for 20 years I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I figured that was the case. What about applying PGR with a hose end sprayer? Seems like there would be no way ensure you are putting the product out evenly across the entire lawn.
Click to expand...

Hose end sprayers use too much water for a foliar app. Most of the applied product would end up in the soil.


----------



## stepper

This is my first go at using PGR and I figured I'd be smart and do it through the University of Nebraska GDD Tracker. My first app I put down .1oz per K of T-nex after mowing on 7/14. I mowed again on 7/18. I had about half the amount of clippings as usual. According to the tracker, I was to reapply on 7/20, so I did and went up to .15oz. I mowed again on 7/21 and I caught the same amount of clippings as 7/18 (half as normal). I mowed tonight and had basically no clippings. According to the tracker, I'm supposed to reapply tomorrow, but I'm definitely not going to.

I think the best route would be to increase the default interval from 200, but how much? We're having a baby any day, so I figured PGR would be a good way to buy some time, but I'd still like to mow something!


----------



## Redtwin

I use Greenkeeper App and have my GDD set at 250. I'm mowing around 7/8" to 1-1/8" and only apply .25oz/K. I was pushing it out to 275-300 before reapplying with no rebound noticed. I think I've done 4 rounds of applications so far this year. I'm at GDD 697 right now!  I purposely let it rebound due to some sand top dressing I did. I'm going to try to do an app today (weather permitting) to put it back under regulation. It'll be at the normal .25oz/K and I'm going to add some FeATURE and Dominion.


----------



## ShaneQi

Don't know if this is still an active post, but I'll ask:

What to do if there are weak spots? 
Skip weak spots so that grass can fill in faster in those spot, or don't skip the weak spots?
If I apply PGR at weak spots anyways, will it take longer to fill in (I assume it will be slower since the growth is regulated).


----------



## Greendoc

PGR is good for weak spots. Encourages lateral growth vs vertical growth on Bermuda


----------



## stogie1020

I am considering going the PGR route for my Common Bermuda when it comes out of dormancy in the spring.

I live in Arizona, where summertime temps stay above 105-110 for several months (our nightly lows often don't go below 100).

It seems like the factor most concerning is the calculation of GDDs based on the air temp.

I tried to backdate a PGR app in the Greenkeeper app to mid July, but I am unable to view it as though I were in August, so it didn't really work (somehow showed me as having only 10 GDDs thus far with 8% control???)

Would using a PGR only give me a few days of control for each app, and thus not be cost effective? I would love the results, but not if I have to apply weekly (I might as well just mow more!).


----------



## Kicker

stogie1020 said:


> I am considering going the PGR route for my Common Bermuda when it comes out of dormancy in the spring.
> 
> I live in Arizona, where summertime temps stay above 105-110 for several months (our nightly lows often don't go below 100).
> 
> It seems like the factor most concerning is the calculation of GDDs based on the air temp.
> 
> I tried to backdate a PGR app in the Greenkeeper app to mid July, but I am unable to view it as though I were in August, so it didn't really work (somehow showed me as having only 10 GDDs thus far with 8% control???)
> 
> Would using a PGR only give me a few days of control for each app, and thus not be cost effective? I would love the results, but not if I have to apply weekly (I might as well just mow more!).


During the summer we have warm temps and quite a few consecutive days above 100. I was applying about every 13 or 14 days during the hottest portion of our summer.

Don't think of the GDD window as a hard stop. Suppression will last for a while past the ideal GDD reapplication number. so if you reach your target GDD within 8 days time, you'd most likely be safe pushing it to 14 days for reapplication.

This is my opinion anyway.


----------



## stogie1020

OK, thanks Kicker.


----------



## wking

@ware @greendoc @redtwin and anyone else that is using PGR actively in the growing season, I have a question regarding new sod.

My new construction sod was laid dormant in November 2019 (tifway 419). Once rooted in spring, would you put under regulation or wait until 2021 growing season?


----------



## Greendoc

It is ok once rooted in the ground


----------



## CenlaLowell

What teejet nozzles you all use to apply T Nex?


----------



## FlaDave

@CenlaLowell I've been using the red xr teejet for all my foliar apps.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm truly a believer in pgr. Been spraying the backyard and Haven't cut grass back there in a month. This stuff is awesome I'll tell ya


----------



## CenlaLowell

Question has anybody used Paclobutrazol+ T Nex for a pgr regulation??? The reason I'm asking is I just watched a video from Matt and he was saying the combination gives longer suppression, something like up to 8 weeks.

What you all think?


----------



## Backyard Soldier

CenlaLowell said:


> Question has anybody used Paclobutrazol+ T Nex for a pgr regulation??? The reason I'm asking is I just watched a video from Matt and he was saying the combination gives longer suppression, something like up to 8 weeks.
> 
> What you all think?


Paclo is 'another' growth regulator....it works from the root up so it takes longer to take up, but it is an EXTREMELY expensive proposition to use both. Paclo alone is cost prohibitive to most.

I think most just use one or the other.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I think @Tellycoleman and @Thor865 have used it in their lawns with some good results. I too have thought of going that route.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mightyquinn said:


> I think @Tellycoleman and @Thor865 have used it in their lawns with some good results. I too have thought of going that route.


I hope they reply to this. I just read the label and it says not for residential lawns, I wonder why. I knew people probably used it on theirs already.


----------



## Backyard Soldier

CenlaLowell said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think @Tellycoleman and @Thor865 have used it in their lawns with some good results. I too have thought of going that route.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they reply to this. I just read the label and it says not for residential lawns, I wonder why. I knew people probably used it on theirs already.
Click to expand...

Would be kool to maybe setup a 'team-buy'. Some interested members to buy-into a bottle. Split costs and go-in. 🤔. No way I'd buy a $280 bottle that lasts me six years. Lol. But buy into something more practical, I'm down.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Backyard Soldier said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think @Tellycoleman and @Thor865 have used it in their lawns with some good results. I too have thought of going that route.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they reply to this. I just read the label and it says not for residential lawns, I wonder why. I knew people probably used it on theirs already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would be kool to maybe setup a 'team-buy'. Some interested members to buy-into a bottle. Split costs and go-in. 🤔. No way I'd buy a $280 bottle that lasts me six years. Lol. But buy into something more practical, I'm down.
Click to expand...

At 32 oz an acre, spray at 6-8 weeks apart, I'm looking at two years of product.


----------



## Thor865

CenlaLowell said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think @Tellycoleman and @Thor865 have used it in their lawns with some good results. I too have thought of going that route.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they reply to this. I just read the label and it says not for residential lawns, I wonder why. I knew people probably used it on theirs already.
Click to expand...

I used Paclo + tnex all last year on my Bermuda. I was maintaining at .38" and mowed once a week and still didn't get a full catcher on 6k sqft.

I will advise you to start small and work your way up. Paclo is much stronger in the effect and applying too much can bronze the turf. Especially combined with tnex.

I re applied every 30-35 days. Whereas with just tnex, in hot summers we have, it would be every 14-20 days at most.

I followed this label last year from syngenta.

http://www.greencastonline.com/imagehandler.ashx?ImID=26ADC8C7-B316-4FA1-8A87-AD6118F8FD0D&fTy=0&et=8


----------



## thegrassisgreener

I do not have a scale, so if I am using teaspoons or tablespoons, how would I measure 0.25 ounces in a teaspoon?


----------



## Redtwin

thegrassisgreener said:


> I do not have a scale, so if I am using teaspoons or tablespoons, how would I measure 0.25 ounces in a teaspoon?


A tablespoon is 1/2 fluid ounce, so .25 fluid ounce would be 1 1/2 teaspoons. If you are measuring granular then disregard. My T-Nex is liquid and I use a medicine cup to measure an ounce per 4 gallons (+/- 30ml).


----------



## thegrassisgreener

Gotcha! I haven't bought my T-nex yet and was just assuming it came as a granular that I would mix with water. If it's a liquid, that's easier.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Both tnex and PacLo are liquids. Google is an awesome tool get a syringe from amazon and convert teaspoons in to milliliter. Ask google how many milliliters in 1/4 of a ounce and draw it up and mix. More accurate than a teaspoon measuring cup. 
I use these

Needle with Syringe Set-10pcs 3ml,5ml,10ml,20ml, 30ml Indutrial Syringe with 20pcs Different Size 1/2" Stainless Blunt Tip Needle Great https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KZBFNTQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_przSEbWMEPKAS

Also you really need to start using GDD (growing degree days) I would not apply every 4-6 weeks if i lived in southern Louisiana. It gets to hot. Basically temperature effects how long you PGR last. If its 100 degrees everyday for 2 weeks then you'll need to reapply a lot sooner thanks if its 85 degrees. With tnex alone you may only get 6 days of regulation if its over 100 degrees.
The green cast tool is a lifesaver and tells you when to apply. Your rebound surge effect can also be calculated. For example If you want to sand level your yard. Apply Tnex and PacLo and wait until you have a GDD of 550 that's peak rebound growth. Throw down some fast acting ammonium sulfate 2 days before you reach 550. Then apply leveling sand. It's going to grow so fast you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Redtwin

Very true, @Tellycoleman. I was lucky to get two weeks in the middle of the summer last year.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

I just read through all 34 pages of this for some good information. A lot have said PGR works well to encourage lateral growth, but would you do it on plugs?


----------



## Spammage

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> I just read through all 34 pages of this for some good information. A lot have said PGR works well to encourage lateral growth, but would you do it on plugs?


I would not. Lateral growth and filling in an area will be quicker without pgr. While pgr promotes spreading, it reduces all cell sizes, internode length, etc and will take longer to cover bare areas. Fert heavy, mow often (like every other day) and keep the soil moist until you have the area covered. Then start with pgr which will help the grass to thicken up by promoting lateral growth.


----------



## bigmks

Let's get a split going of tide palco. I'm interested.


----------



## Pamboys09

Quickie Question.

I applied PGR last sunday.

and from what i read, its not advisable to put sand and level it right now with PGR on effect.

When is the earliest i can put sand? just estimate.
4 weeks?


----------



## Redtwin

Depends on your weather but if you are tracking the GDD you can determine when it is in rebound. Rebound would be the best time to put sand down. For my weather here in the panhandle of Florida, that would be about 4 weeks. Greenkeeperapp.com has a pretty decent GDD tracker.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

Spammage said:


> I would not. Lateral growth and filling in an area will be quicker without pgr. While pgr promotes spreading, it reduces all cell sizes, internode length, etc and will take longer to cover bare areas. Fert heavy, mow often (like every other day) and keep the soil moist until you have the area covered. Then start with pgr which will help the grass to thicken up by promoting lateral growth.


 :thumbup: Sounds good. From a little more reading and interpretation, it sounds like PGR's inhibition effect works to shorten the internodes to promote lateral thickening of turf, but it's not to be confused with lateral spreading for coverage of empty areas. I hope that helps prevent confusion when people talk about lateral growth.


----------



## Pamboys09

Redtwin said:


> Depends on your weather but if you are tracking the GDD you can determine when it is in rebound. Rebound would be the best time to put sand down. For my weather here in the panhandle of Florida, that would be about 4 weeks. Greenkeeperapp.com has a pretty decent GDD tracker.


Got it. thanks @Redtwin


----------



## Pamboys09

Guys quick question.

I've been applying PGR last season with success.

This season I lay my first application last week.

I want to do a HOC reset. (This Sunday)
I'm currently cutting at .500

do you think its okay right now to scalp it to .375 ? while PGR is on effect? or wait another two weeks for the rebound?

Thanks guys!


----------



## FedDawg555

Anyone have a rate for TNex for Tiftuf? I know 419 is .38 oz and other hybrids are .25 oz. just wondering if anyone found a sweet spot for Tiftuf. I just sand top dressed So I've got at least 2 weeks before starting my PGR so just trying to plan ahead.


----------



## Backyard Soldier

FedDawg555 said:


> Anyone have a rate for TNex for Tiftuf? I know 419 is .38 oz and other hybrids are .25 oz. just wondering if anyone found a sweet spot for Tiftuf. I just sand top dressed So I've got at least 2 weeks before starting my PGR so just trying to plan ahead.


Remember, the sweet spot will differ based on several factors like Location, Weather, soil type and desired HoC. I believe most are using the .25 rate recommended for .500 And lower HoCs


----------



## Redtwin

Backyard Soldier said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a rate for TNex for Tiftuf? I know 419 is .38 oz and other hybrids are .25 oz. just wondering if anyone found a sweet spot for Tiftuf. I just sand top dressed So I've got at least 2 weeks before starting my PGR so just trying to plan ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the sweet spot will defer based on several factors like Location, Weather, soil type and desired HoC. I believe most are using the .25 rate recommended for .500 And lower HoCs
Click to expand...

I'd start at the lower rate, especially if you are cutting low. The first app can be stressful to the turf and you will get some yellowing. Mixing in some iron helps. I've been treating my 419 at the .25 rate and it is getting good regulation. However, I am keeping the HOC below 1/2" so .25 is the label rate.


----------



## FedDawg555

Backyard Soldier said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a rate for TNex for Tiftuf? I know 419 is .38 oz and other hybrids are .25 oz. just wondering if anyone found a sweet spot for Tiftuf. I just sand top dressed So I've got at least 2 weeks before starting my PGR so just trying to plan ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the sweet spot will differ based on several factors like Location, Weather, soil type and desired HoC. I believe most are using the .25 rate recommended for .500 And lower HoCs
Click to expand...

Thanks that's kinda what I thought .25 is where I'll start and see how it responds and go up if needed. I thought I read somewhere that Tiftuf ate PGR for lunch but I can't find it, so I didn't know if it took a higher rate.


----------



## Kicker

Redtwin said:


> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a rate for TNex for Tiftuf? I know 419 is .38 oz and other hybrids are .25 oz. just wondering if anyone found a sweet spot for Tiftuf. I just sand top dressed So I've got at least 2 weeks before starting my PGR so just trying to plan ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the sweet spot will defer based on several factors like Location, Weather, soil type and desired HoC. I believe most are using the .25 rate recommended for .500 And lower HoCs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd start at the lower rate, especially if you are cutting low. The first app can be stressful to the turf and you will get some yellowing. Mixing in some iron helps. I've been treating my 419 at the .25 rate and it is getting good regulation. However, I am keeping the HOC below 1/2" so .25 is the label rate.
Click to expand...

I'll second this. I forgot to start slow with the app rate this year and went a full .25oz/1k and it did a number on my 419, like gut wrenching bad. This was a week ago. It's recovered a little but I know as soon as I mow it's going to be back to being yellow again. Just gotta wait it out till it's out of regulation I suppose.


----------



## FedDawg555

Quick question on my first app of TNex today at .25 oz rate plus 2 oz p/1000 of main event iron. I looked at weather and no rain was supposed to hit me for at least 5 hours. When I finished spraying at 615 pm about 20 minutes later a light single cloud came over and drizzled the lawn for about 10 minutes. The TNex had about 40 minutes of absorption time on the front and maybe 30 minutes on the back before the light rain hit. Do y'all think this application is toast? I'm leaving for vacation next Monday for a week so really wanted put this lawn into regulation before I leave. Should I just role with 225 GDD on this app or see If I have any regulation by this Saturday and if not reapply? Anyone have any experience with freak rain hitting your app?


----------



## FlaDave

:thumbup: @FedDawg555 it says rainfast in an HR. Do you think it dried in time? I usually get closer to 255 gdd from a tnex app.


----------



## FedDawg555

FlaDave said:


> :thumbup: @FedDawg555 it says rainfast in an HR. Do you think it dried in time? I usually get closer to 255 gdd from a tnex app.


Maybe...I was in the middle of the second tank rinse on my spreader mate after finishing the back when the drizzle hit. I guess in 3-5 days if I don't have any suppression I'll have my answer as to whether it was absorbed. I'm just curious if I should reapply this Saturday or Sunday before leaving for vacation if no noticeable regulation occurs. I'm not familiar enough to know if a reallocation would be wise or too risky.


----------



## FlaDave

FedDawg555 said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: @FedDawg555 it says rainfast in an HR. Do you think it dried in time? I usually get closer to 255 gdd from a tnex app.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...I was in the middle of the second tank rinse on my spreader mate after finishing the back when the drizzle hit. I guess in 3-5 days if I don't have any suppression I'll have my answer as to whether it was absorbed. I'm just curious if I should reapply this Saturday or Sunday before leaving for vacation if no noticeable regulation occurs. I'm not familiar enough to know if a reallocation would be wise or too risky.
Click to expand...

If it's still growing fast before you leave it would be fine to apply another .15oz/M. Worse case you might get a little bronzing that will grow out.


----------



## FedDawg555

FlaDave said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: @FedDawg555 it says rainfast in an HR. Do you think it dried in time? I usually get closer to 255 gdd from a tnex app.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...I was in the middle of the second tank rinse on my spreader mate after finishing the back when the drizzle hit. I guess in 3-5 days if I don't have any suppression I'll have my answer as to whether it was absorbed. I'm just curious if I should reapply this Saturday or Sunday before leaving for vacation if no noticeable regulation occurs. I'm not familiar enough to know if a reallocation would be wise or too risky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's still growing fast before you leave it would be fine to apply another .15oz/M. Worse case you might get a little bronzing that will grow out.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy...I'll update this weekend since I'm sure this senario will occur to others.


----------



## Getting Fat

When people say there's a burst of growth coming out of regulation, is that vertical growth, horizontal spread, or both?

Phrased a different way, could I potentially generate more spread using PGR and letting it come out of regulation?


----------



## Pamboys09

Lesson learned for me.

Dont scalp then put PGR.

Its takessss forever to recover...
Arggg


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

So when calculating GDD, do we use a flat 250? There was talk in this thread about converting Celsius to Fahrenheit for 450 GDD instead.


----------



## bhutchinson87

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> So when calculating GDD, do we use a flat 250? There was talk in this thread about converting Celsius to Fahrenheit for 450 GDD instead.


I believe most here use GreenKeeper App (https://www.greenkeeperapp.com/) for tracking GDD. You can change the setting associated with your profile to use metric units in lieu of imperial.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese

I'm coming up on three weeks since my last (and first) application of tnex. GDD on the green keepers app is 70%, and my grass is growing normally, in see no effects of the pgr anymore. Is it okay to apply tnex again now, or do I have to wait until gdd is at 100%?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Royale_with_cheese said:


> I'm coming up on three weeks since my last (and first) application of tnex. GDD on the green keepers app is 70%, and my grass is growing normally, in see no effects of the pgr anymore. Is it okay to apply tnex again now, or do I have to wait until gdd is at 100%?


I usually apply at 85%, but let's see what others say as well


----------



## Redtwin

I apply at around 300 GDD which is over 100% but my weather is a far cry from the weather in Michigan and I'm not regulating cool-season grass.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese

Thanks for the response guys, I think I'll go ahead and reapply this weekend. Just checked green keeper and my gdd is at 76% now.


----------



## blitz28179

I just did my first PGR application 5 days ago. If I use nitrogen like urea 46-0-0. how will that effect my PGR? Will it weaken it?? Just curious as to what my results would be before I went through with applying it.


----------



## Redtwin

I'm not a big fan to applying high levels of nitrogen with PGR. I'm not a professional by any means or a chemist but it seems to be counter productive. I don't think the N will reduce the effectiveness of the PGR, but just doesn't seem to be an efficient way to apply products to the yard. Sort of like drinking caffeinated alcoholic drinks... it's like being pulled in multiple directions. Hopefully one of the professional applicators will chime in to confirm or deny this issue.


----------



## cnet24

blitz28179 said:


> I just did my first PGR application 5 days ago. If I use nitrogen like urea 46-0-0. how will that effect my PGR? Will it weaken it?? Just curious as to what my results would be before I went through with applying it.


Not a professional, but general consensus is to apply your normal rate of fertilizer per month with PGR apps based on GDD.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin

cnet24 said:


> blitz28179 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did my first PGR application 5 days ago. If I use nitrogen like urea 46-0-0. how will that effect my PGR? Will it weaken it?? Just curious as to what my results would be before I went through with applying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a professional, but general consensus is to apply your normal rate of fertilizer per month with PGR apps based on GDD.
Click to expand...

+1 this is the way to do it


----------



## CarolinaCuttin

Redtwin said:


> I'm not a big fan to applying high levels of nitrogen with PGR. I'm not a professional by any means or a chemist but it seems to be counter productive. I don't think the N will reduce the effectiveness of the PGR, but just doesn't seem to be an efficient way to apply products to the yard. Sort of like drinking caffeinated alcoholic drinks... it's like being pulled in multiple directions. Hopefully one of the professional applicators will chime in to confirm or deny this issue.


I realize you said "high levels" of nitrogen and I can definitely get on board with that, but I thought I'd share what I know about the subject. Throwing some N (and a lot of times Fe too) in the tank with your PGR really has two roles.

1. While you're out there spraying PGR, might as well get some nutrients to the plant. Even with PGRs grass still needs nitrogen at regular intervals. Depending on how frequently you apply your PGR, you can probably get all or most of your N requirements from spraying which is very much preferred to larger applications every month or two.

2. Some PGRs (Primo especially) can have a bronzing effect that is more pronounced at higher rates and on warm-season turf. The addition of N and Fe can decrease or even eliminate the bronzing from the Primo and give your turf that deep green we all want.

Do you have to add anything to the tank when spraying Primo? Of course not, but it costs no additional time (other than mixing) to go ahead and add any nutrients your grass could use at the same time.

Almost all applications of Primo that I've done on greens, tees, and fairways have nitrogen and iron in it and I do the same for my lawn.


----------



## Redtwin

Thanks for the feedback, @CarolinaCuttin. I definitely add Fe to my T-Nex mix, not always but often. I will start adding a bit of N to see if it makes a difference. Most of my N comes from my granular apps so no real need to spray additional N. I have a huge bag of Urea 46-0-0 that will take me forever to use so I may start adding when it gets hot and I have to spray T-Nex every 10 days or so. What rate do you add it? I'm thinking less than .25lb per 1000 since it would be sprayed every 10 days. Maybe even .125lbs per 1000.

What I was mentioning is throwing down high levels like .5-1.0lb per 1000. That's a lot of N if you are spraying every two weeks. If I needed to push growth like that (which I did last year) I would not be applying PGR and just deal with mowing every other day.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin

Redtwin said:


> Thanks for the feedback, @CarolinaCuttin. I definitely add Fe to my T-Nex mix, not always but often. I will start adding a bit of N to see if it makes a difference. Most of my N comes from my granular apps so no real need to spray additional N. I have a huge bag of Urea 46-0-0 that will take me forever to use so I may start adding when it gets hot and I have to spray T-Nex every 10 days or so. What rate do you add it? I'm thinking less than .25lb per 1000 since it would be sprayed every 10 days. Maybe even .125lbs per 1000.
> 
> What I was mentioning is throwing down high levels like .5-1.0lb per 1000. That's a lot of N if you are spraying every two weeks. If I needed to push growth like that (which I did last year) I would not be applying PGR and just deal with mowing every other day.


+1 
I think we are totally in agreement here.

I definitely agree that you shouldn't put any extra N above and beyond what the plant needs just because there is PGR in the tank. Also think that if you are trying to grow something in PGR is hurting way more than it's helping.

Honestly, unless you see that you can't maintain your desired color I would say 0.15-0.20 lbs N/M is plenty if spraying every 10 days. I like 0.5 lbs N/M per month for bermudagrass that is always under regulation, but that doesn't mean that you couldn't see great results as low as 0.3 lbs per month.

Also, I'm talking about total nitrogen input from all fertilizer, I think you can completely get rid of the granulars except for twice a year. Spraying urea is super cheap, and it is the gold standard for foliar fertility. It gets into the plant via the leaves extremely well.


----------



## FedDawg555

FlaDave said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: @FedDawg555 it says rainfast in an HR. Do you think it dried in time? I usually get closer to 255 gdd from a tnex app.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...I was in the middle of the second tank rinse on my spreader mate after finishing the back when the drizzle hit. I guess in 3-5 days if I don't have any suppression I'll have my answer as to whether it was absorbed. I'm just curious if I should reapply this Saturday or Sunday before leaving for vacation if no noticeable regulation occurs. I'm not familiar enough to know if a reallocation would be wise or too risky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's still growing fast before you leave it would be fine to apply another .15oz/M. Worse case you might get a little bronzing that will grow out.
Click to expand...

Well I told ya I'd update you. Brother....I'm under regulation it's been raining all week I've got barely any growth. I would have had 2-3 mows in since Monday. I mowed Tuesday. Here is the shot this morning, Friday. So moral of story, I guess if your TNex app gets party crashed by a freak rain 30-40 minutes after it was applied, your still going to get some decent regulation. I honestly didn't think it had time to dry on the leaves since I had just finished applying, then the rain hit. I'll mow tomorrow and head out for a week of vacation. Thanks buddy.

Side note....the front PGR app had 2 oz p/k of Main Event 6-0-0 iron in it.
The back shot on hill had 2 oz p/k of Feature 6-0-0. Big color difference....I have not been at all impressed with Main Event, it may look the same as Feature but Main Event doesn't seem to even be in the same league as Feature.


----------



## Redtwin

FedDawg555 said:


> Well I told ya I'd update you. Brother....I'm under regulation it's been raining all week I've got barely any growth. I would have had 2-3 mows in since Monday. I mowed Tuesday. Here is the shot this morning, Friday. So moral of story, I guess if your TNex app gets party crashed by a freak rain 30-40 minutes after it was applied, your still going to get some decent regulation. I honestly didn't think it had time to dry on the leaves since I had just finished applying, then the rain hit. I'll mow tomorrow and head out for a week of vacation. Thanks buddy.


Very good information in case it happens to anyone else. I'm sure we are all subject to unplanned thunderstorms during the season.


----------



## Murfandturf

Did my first application of Podium. Did I over do it?


----------



## Batsonbe

So I did a thing on amazon yesterday. I needed a syringe to measure my pgr accurately. Evidently they came in a 10 pack. I'd be willing to send some out to anybody needing one if you just cover shipping. I would estimate it would be 3ish. They're 60ml syringes. Message me if you'd like one.


----------



## M311att

Is t-nex only absorbed through leaf tissue? Can the crown absorb it too? What I am wondering is, if you get some scalping should you wait a day or two to apply? Thanks


----------



## CenlaLowell

M311att said:


> Is t-nex only absorbed through leaf tissue? Can the crown absorb it too? What I am wondering is, if you get some scalping should you wait a day or two to apply? Thanks


Yes, there's rules on the label for applying before and after a mow......


----------



## Jimefam

Shit well checking this thread shows me my last app of Tnex may have been for naught. I scalped down from .60" to .375" and applied PGR the next day. Also it had about 50 mins to dry before it absolutely started pouring buckets so we will see how well it fares. My original reason for coming in here tonight was I have maybe 2 to 3 applications left of Tnex that I bought from someone. So will need to buy some of my own PGR here pretty soon. A quick google search showed me there are several of these types of products. Any benefits or reasons for buying one vs the other? Been using Tnex just because someone offered to sell me some. Happy with the results but thats not to say something "better" wouldnt be considered. Tiftuf mowed at .50" or lower if that matters.


----------



## cnet24

@Jimefam most on here use TNex. Some others use Primo. I believe TNex is the generic and has the same active ingredient as Primo.

I believe others have mixed some PGRs for longer control (@Tellycoleman if memory serves me correctly), but I wouldn't over think it.


----------



## Murfandturf

Do most first time users remember getting the brown/yellowing on their first app?

After thinking about it- I'm wondering if I caused my own browning/yellowing with mowing vs the PGR?

I applied my first app and read not to mow for 3 days. So I waited. By day 3 it looked like it had already started working and had barely any growth, so I waited 6 days to mow after first app. But the more I read-it takes 3-5 days for PGR to kick in lol. So I'm wondering if I inadvertently let it grow to high and "scalped" the green off. Any insight would be helpful as I am scratching my head on my first app (and big investment)


----------



## Ware

Murfandturf said:


> Do most first time users remember getting the brown/yellowing on their first app?
> 
> After thinking about it- I'm wondering if I caused my own browning/yellowing with mowing vs the PGR?
> 
> I applied my first app and read not to mow for 3 days. So I waited...


Are you using Trinexapac-ethyl? If so, I've never read anything about not mowing for 3 days - the label says:



> To minimize possible turf injury, apply Primo MAXX, then wait at least 4 hours before mowing or mow first, wait at least 1 hour, then apply Primo MAXX.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin

Murfandturf said:


> Do most first time users remember getting the brown/yellowing on their first app?
> 
> After thinking about it- I'm wondering if I caused my own browning/yellowing with mowing vs the PGR?
> 
> I applied my first app and read not to mow for 3 days. So I waited. By day 3 it looked like it had already started working and had barely any growth, so I waited 6 days to mow after first app. But the more I read-it takes 3-5 days for PGR to kick in lol. So I'm wondering if I inadvertently let it grow to high and "scalped" the green off. Any insight would be helpful as I am scratching my head on my first app (and big investment)


What type of bermudagrass do you have and what rate did you use?


----------



## FedDawg555

Murfandturf said:


> Do most first time users remember getting the brown/yellowing on their first app?
> 
> After thinking about it- I'm wondering if I caused my own browning/yellowing with mowing vs the PGR?
> 
> I applied my first app and read not to mow for 3 days. So I waited. By day 3 it looked like it had already started working and had barely any growth, so I waited 6 days to mow after first app. But the more I read-it takes 3-5 days for PGR to kick in lol. So I'm wondering if I inadvertently let it grow to high and "scalped" the green off. Any insight would be helpful as I am scratching my head on my first app (and big investment)


I did my first app last Monday of TNex on 419/Tiftuf at .25 rate. I had 2 areas get a little bronzing but it's evident that my overlap or even straight double pass is what caused it. Everywhere else turned out good.


----------



## Murfandturf

I did .25 per 1k. I saw that on the bottle after the fact as well about the mow times. The thing that confused me the most is, before the mow-it looked amazing. That's why I'm wondering if it is either: A. Delayed effects B. I waited too long to mow after the first app. Below is a picture during my first mow.


----------



## Murfandturf

CarolinaCuttin said:


> Murfandturf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do most first time users remember getting the brown/yellowing on their first app?
> 
> After thinking about it- I'm wondering if I caused my own browning/yellowing with mowing vs the PGR?
> 
> I applied my first app and read not to mow for 3 days. So I waited. By day 3 it looked like it had already started working and had barely any growth, so I waited 6 days to mow after first app. But the more I read-it takes 3-5 days for PGR to kick in lol. So I'm wondering if I inadvertently let it grow to high and "scalped" the green off. Any insight would be helpful as I am scratching my head on my first app (and big investment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of bermudagrass do you have and what rate did you use?
Click to expand...

I have Celebration Bermuda in North Texas. Applied first app at .25 per 1K


----------



## Murfandturf

Ware said:


> Murfandturf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do most first time users remember getting the brown/yellowing on their first app?
> 
> After thinking about it- I'm wondering if I caused my own browning/yellowing with mowing vs the PGR?
> 
> I applied my first app and read not to mow for 3 days. So I waited...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using Trinexapac-ethyl? If so, I've never read anything about not mowing for 3 days - the label says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To minimize possible turf injury, apply Primo MAXX, then wait at least 4 hours before mowing or mow first, wait at least 1 hour, then apply Primo MAXX.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes sir and you are correct. That was my fault for taking that info from white papers I read from some A & M study on PGR in the Do's and Dont's section. I applied chelated iron yesterday hoping to green it up and today it looked about the same.


----------



## Ware

Murfandturf said:


> I have Celebration Bermuda in North Texas. Applied first app at .25 per 1K


I have heard Celebration needs less PGR than other hybrids...



Iriasj2009 said:


> Rates for celebration are less than tifway. .18oz/Ksqft if my math is right. Watch min 3:50. They use 8oz/acre.
> This is what I'm planning on doing. I used more before and celebration didn't like it much.





BlakeG said:


> ...I sprayed mine 4 times last year with T-Nex PGR at 0.15-0.17 x 3. It took the regulation well and was not hindered at all. Hope this helps.





Iriasj2009 said:


> As @BlakeG recommended. I'd Start with as little as .08oz/1k sqft the first 2 weeks, then .15oz after that every 3weeks. I personally used a rate of .10oz every 2weeks. Also, if I weren't mowing below .75", I wouldn't bother using PGR since I was mowing twice a week either way.


----------



## Murfandturf

Ware said:


> Murfandturf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Celebration Bermuda in North Texas. Applied first app at .25 per 1K
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard Celebration needs less PGR than other hybrids...
> 
> 
> 
> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rates for celebration are less than tifway. .18oz/Ksqft if my math is right. Watch min 3:50. They use 8oz/acre.
> This is what I'm planning on doing. I used more before and celebration didn't like it much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlakeG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I sprayed mine 4 times last year with T-Nex PGR at 0.15-0.17 x 3. It took the regulation well and was not hindered at all. Hope this helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As @BlakeG recommended. I'd Start with as little as .08oz/1k sqft the first 2 weeks, then .15oz after that every 3weeks. I personally used a rate of .10oz every 2weeks. Also, if I weren't mowing below .75", I wouldn't bother using PGR since I was mowing twice a week either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh wow! Good to know, dang alright lol


----------



## CarolinaCuttin

@Murfandturf Unless you add a little iron and nitrogen, bronzing is to be expected at 0.25 oz/M. I recommend 3 oz/M of a 6% iron solution as well as a dose of nitrogen, not any extra than your turf needs, just something in the 0.1-0.2 lbs N/M range.

Regarding mowing, I've sprayed greens, tees, and fairways all within 15 minutes of them being mown and never had an issue. Once you spray I wouldn't mow until the next day to prevent removal of the product, but you can spray right after you finish mowing.


----------



## Murfandturf

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @Murfandturf Unless you add a little iron and nitrogen, bronzing is to be expected at 0.25 oz/M. I recommend 3 oz/M of a 6% iron solution as well as a dose of nitrogen, not any extra than your turf needs, just something in the 0.1-0.2 lbs N/M range.
> 
> Regarding mowing, I've sprayed greens, tees, and fairways all within 15 minutes of them being mown and never had an issue. Once you spray I wouldn't mow until the next day to prevent removal of the product, but you can spray right after you finish mowing.


Thank you for all the info guys. Appreciate it. Def a learning experience.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

Some have experienced more bronzing on the first PGR app. I applied my first ever app 3 weeks ago to Tifway 419 at the labeled rate (~0.38oz/1k) and the front looks like it took a beating, and I even added iron. It might be that or compaction as we use the front lawn frequently. The backyard was treated the same and it's looking fine, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Redtwin

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Some have experienced more bronzing on the first PGR app. I applied my first ever app 3 weeks ago to Tifway 419 at the labeled rate (~0.38oz/1k) and the front looks like it took a beating, and I even added iron. It might be that or compaction as we use the front lawn frequently. The backyard was treated the same and it's looking fine, so I'm not sure.


I was getting significant bronzing on my 419 as well at the .38oz/1000sf rate. I have been using the .25oz rate and still getting very good regulation with less bronzing. It still gets some which has me second guessing my application procedures. I know I'm applying at 1 gallon per 1000sf but not sure if I may be getting some overlap which makes the app uneven throughout. As much as I hate to do it, I will probably use a marking dye on my next application. I currently have it in rebound right now for a HOC reset.


----------



## Murfandturf

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Some have experienced more bronzing on the first PGR app. I applied my first ever app 3 weeks ago to Tifway 419 at the labeled rate (~0.38oz/1k) and the front looks like it took a beating, and I even added iron. It might be that or compaction as we use the front lawn frequently. The backyard was treated the same and it's looking fine, so I'm not sure.


Do you have any pics of the bronzing? I have a couple spots where I'm like 🤔🤔


----------



## Ware

@MrMeaner has Celebration. He may be able to offer some PGR insight as well.


----------



## MrMeaner

Ware said:


> @MrMeaner has Celebration. He may be able to offer some PGR insight as well.


I just sprayed T-nex PGR at 4oz on 16k(.25 rate) front yard and 3oz on 12k(.25 rate) back yard week and half ago. I mixed in some soluable micros, RGS and Humic 12 while spraying ..I did not get any ill affects or bronzing however getting really good growth suppression. Please post if you have a specific question I can help answer.

John


----------



## Murfandturf

MrMeaner said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MrMeaner has Celebration. He may be able to offer some PGR insight as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I just sprayed T-nex PGR at 4oz on 16k(.25 rate) front yard and 3oz on 12k(.25 rate) back yard week and half ago. I mixed in some soluable micros, RGS and Humic 12 while spraying ..I did not get any ill affects or bronzing however getting really good growth suppression. Please post if you have a specific question I can help answer.
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Hey John-thanks for chiming in. Been working on my new construction celebration for about a year now. Have had amazing results and it was so good-I couldn't keep up lol. So I jumped into PGR and after my first app, it is the worse my lawn has looked in months. So I'm wondering if it's user error or a kink in my order of things-that I can fix for next time.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

@Murfandturf

Here are pics of some of my areas. It's Tifway 419 maintained at 0.8".

First is the backyard. It's looking pretty decent.









This is the area of my front yard that looks bad. I'm thinking it's because we walk and sit in that area frequently and it's been compacted/matted. The other areas where I applied all look good at this point.









Here's another area of my front yard but not where we walk on frequently.









It was my first application of PGR about 3 weeks ago. Going by GDD, I should be due to reapply now.


----------



## MrMeaner

Were the pics below the most recent pics or the ones from a month ago when you applied the PGR? How much PGR did you apply? Did the turf basically almost quit growing? Are you getting tons of rain? Did you change your HOC"? Have you sharpened and/or backlapped your reel mower and set the bedknife contact correctly? Have you fertilized recently?

When I first tried PGR a couple years ago I mixed it a little "hot" :lol: Not a crazy amount but I don't think it did much to the grass other than suppressing the growth...I remember not having to mow for three weeks. The next couple of times I mixed at the .25 per 1K ratio and had more normal results. Are you sure you applied the correct amount of PGR?

The brown spots up by the landscaping are concerning...just wondering if you have had a lot of rain the black dyed mulch may be possibly leaching something into the soil causing those brown spots in the grass? Fungus?








[/quote]


----------



## Wfrobinette

CenlaLowell said:


> Question has anybody used Paclobutrazol+ T Nex for a pgr regulation??? The reason I'm asking is I just watched a video from Matt and he was saying the combination gives longer suppression, something like up to 8 weeks.
> 
> What you all think?


Did you try it? I have some PACLO on the way to put down.

It's expensive but if I can reduce cuts down to once a week it will be worth it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Wfrobinette said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question has anybody used Paclobutrazol+ T Nex for a pgr regulation??? The reason I'm asking is I just watched a video from Matt and he was saying the combination gives longer suppression, something like up to 8 weeks.
> 
> What you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try it? I have some PACLO on the way to put down.
> 
> It's expensive but if I can reduce cuts down to once a week it will be worth it.
Click to expand...

Caught a bad case of disease. I had to let it come out of suppression. I may try early July if I can get a handle on this


----------



## Pamboys09

Quick question guys... So i applied PGR and its working fantastic on my tiftdwarf bermuda.

The leaves become so tiny and alot.
Color looks wonderful, dark freaking green!
I only need to mow 1 time a week at .375

The question is.. if i stop putting PGR is the color and small leaves will go back to normal or the only going to go back to normal is the growth rate?


----------



## FlaDave

Pamboys09 said:


> Quick question guys... So i applied PGR and its working fantastic on my tiftdwarf bermuda.
> 
> The leaves become so tiny and alot.
> Color looks wonderful, dark freaking green!
> I only need to mow 1 time a week at .375
> 
> The question is.. if i stop putting PGR is the color and small leaves will go back to normal or the only going to go back to normal is the growth rate?


In my experience all the old growth will remain smaller and more dense but color and new growth seem to gradually return to normal.


----------



## cglarsen

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @Murfandturf Unless you add a little iron and nitrogen, bronzing is to be expected at 0.25 oz/M. I recommend 3 oz/M of a 6% iron solution as well as a dose of nitrogen, not any extra than your turf needs, just something in the 0.1-0.2 lbs N/M range.
> 
> Regarding mowing, I've sprayed greens, tees, and fairways all within 15 minutes of them being mown and never had an issue. Once you spray I wouldn't mow until the next day to prevent removal of the product, but you can spray right after you finish mowing.


Any 6% iron product you like in particular? I've been using a granular product that works but doesn't totally dissolve so I have to filter some solids. Would rather go to a liquid if cost-effective.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin

@cglarsen Hard to beat Ferromec AC. It's 6% iron (from iron sulfate) and 15-0-0 (from urea) although at 3 oz/M it's almost no nitrogen.

$30/jug at my local Southern States. Online will run you $45ish dollars because of shipping, but one jug treats just under 2.5 acres, so very cost effective. It's a clear yellow solution, you won't have any problems with solids.


----------



## cglarsen

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @cglarsen Hard to beat Ferromec AC. It's 6% iron (from iron sulfate) and 15-0-0 (from urea) although at 3 oz/M it's almost no nitrogen.
> 
> $30/jug at my local Southern States. Online will run you $45ish dollars because of shipping, but one jug treats just under 2.5 acres, so very cost effective. It's a clear yellow solution, you won't have any problems with solids.


Thanks. You have a plethora of information 👍


----------



## TheE

Applied PGR my very first time at .25 oz per K, with Main Event and marking dye. Wish me luck 😬

Also, this is what the GreenKeeper App is showing; does this look correct? I just want to ensure I set everything up correctly.


----------



## falconsfan

Looks correct, it will update daily.


----------



## TNTurf

TheE said:


> Applied PGR my very first time at .25 oz per K, with Main Event and marking dye. Wish me luck 😬
> 
> Also, this is what the GreenKeeper App is showing; does this look correct? I just want to ensure I set everything up correctly.


Look again in a few days to see if the meter moved. Seems like the first time I used it I had to do one more thing with local weather so it knew what data to use for calculation.


----------



## TheE

falconsfan said:


> Looks correct, it will update daily.





TNTurf said:


> TheE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied PGR my very first time at .25 oz per K, with Main Event and marking dye. Wish me luck 😬
> 
> Also, this is what the GreenKeeper App is showing; does this look correct? I just want to ensure I set everything up correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look again in a few days to see if the meter moved. Seems like the first time I used it I had to do one more thing with local weather so it knew what data to use for calculation.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much!


----------



## FedDawg555

Got home after 6 days on vacation...7 days since last mow at .75 HOC. I'm so impressed with the way TNex suppressed the growth. Mowed this evening and barely took anything off. What's more impressive is that my .25 oz application barely had 40 minutes of absorption time before a freak rain hit.


----------



## coreystooks

@FedDawg555 This makes me feel better about coming home Sunday after a week vacation.


----------



## drfous

Does anyone have an application rate for Bobsod aka bullseye or MS Choice?

Thx


----------



## FedDawg555

coreystooks said:


> @FedDawg555 This makes me feel better about coming home Sunday after a week vacation.


I'm honestly blown away my Bermuda would Normally be over 1.5-2 inches after 7 days without mowing. TNex is a game changer. I used to have to pay someone to mow my lawn while I was away. That savings alone paid for my gallon.


----------



## Backyard Soldier

FedDawg555 said:


> coreystooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> @FedDawg555 This makes me feel better about coming home Sunday after a week vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honestly blown away my Bermuda would Normally be over 1.5-2 inches after 7 days without mowing. TNex is a game changer. I used to have to pay someone to mow my lawn while I was away. That savings alone paid for my gallon.
Click to expand...

That's freaking awesome


----------



## burnhagw

FedDawg555 said:


> Got home after 6 days on vacation...7 days since last mow at .75 HOC. I'm so impressed with the way TNex suppressed the growth. Mowed this evening and barely took anything off. What's more impressive is that my .25 oz application barely had 40 minutes of absorption time before a freak rain hit.


That looks so good. My TNEX arrives Monday. Can't wait to start on my hybrid Bermuda.


----------



## Awar

To the PGR experts, I'll be making my first app of Podium (same AI as T-Nex) next week. I have Tifway 419 bermuda maintained at 0.75" HOC. The label says 0.38oz/1000 but I'm thinking I should start at 0.25oz since it's my first app. Thoughts? What would you do?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin

Awar said:


> To the PGR experts, I'll be making my first app of Podium (same AI as T-Nex) next week. I have Tifway 419 bermuda maintained at 0.75" HOC. The label says 0.38oz/1000 but I'm thinking I should start at 0.25oz since it's my first app. Thoughts? What would you do?


Can't wait to see how the Podium performs for you! :thumbup:

I know you're a little south of me so it may need tweaking, but we do 419 fairways at 0.5" with 12 oz/acre (0.275 oz/M) every 10-14 days based on growing degree days with fantastic results. I think you're spot on to want to drop it down to 0.25 oz/M.


----------



## Awar

CarolinaCuttin said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the PGR experts, I'll be making my first app of Podium (same AI as T-Nex) next week. I have Tifway 419 bermuda maintained at 0.75" HOC. The label says 0.38oz/1000 but I'm thinking I should start at 0.25oz since it's my first app. Thoughts? What would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see how the Podium performs for you! :thumbup:
> 
> I know you're a little south of me so it may need tweaking, but we do 419 fairways at 0.5" with 12 oz/acre (0.275 oz/M) every 10-14 days based on growing degree days with fantastic results. I think you're spot on to want to drop it down to 0.25 oz/M.
Click to expand...

Thanks :thumbup: I really needed a sanity check.

I'll do a couple of calibration rounds during the week to make sure I get my spray rate right.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Found some cool info regarding PGR.
"That same result applies to all the PGRs we've tested. The amount of suppression increases with higher rates for most products or when products are mixed, but not the longevity of control."
https://www.golfdom.com/the-perils-of-pgr-over-regulation/


----------



## FedDawg555

Awar said:


> To the PGR experts, I'll be making my first app of Podium (same AI as T-Nex) next week. I have Tifway 419 bermuda maintained at 0.75" HOC. The label says 0.38oz/1000 but I'm thinking I should start at 0.25oz since it's my first app. Thoughts? What would you do?


I have 419, Tiftuf and Common. I did .25 oz as my first app and had great results at that rate. I also mixed in 
2 oz p/k of main event iron in the app. I had a little bronzing in some areas but I think that was more of a heavy overlap issue. I think .25 oz is perfect to start at.

I will say this if you can spray early morning with dew in the ground, I would. It really helps marking your spray pattern and seeing where you've been or missed.


----------



## Awar

FedDawg555 said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the PGR experts, I'll be making my first app of Podium (same AI as T-Nex) next week. I have Tifway 419 bermuda maintained at 0.75" HOC. The label says 0.38oz/1000 but I'm thinking I should start at 0.25oz since it's my first app. Thoughts? What would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 419, Tiftuf and Common. I did .25 oz as my first app and had great results at that rate. I also mixed in
> 2 oz p/k of main event iron in the app. I had a little bronzing in some areas but I think that was more of a heavy overlap issue. I think .25 oz is perfect to start at.
> 
> I will say this if you can spray early morning with dew in the ground, I would. It really helps marking your spray pattern and seeing where you've been or missed.
Click to expand...

Perfect, thanks! I also have Main Event and will add that at 2 oz per k... I will definitely spray early morning with dew on the ground :thumbup:


----------



## FedDawg555

Awar said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the PGR experts, I'll be making my first app of Podium (same AI as T-Nex) next week. I have Tifway 419 bermuda maintained at 0.75" HOC. The label says 0.38oz/1000 but I'm thinking I should start at 0.25oz since it's my first app. Thoughts? What would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 419, Tiftuf and Common. I did .25 oz as my first app and had great results at that rate. I also mixed in
> 2 oz p/k of main event iron in the app. I had a little bronzing in some areas but I think that was more of a heavy overlap issue. I think .25 oz is perfect to start at.
> 
> I will say this if you can spray early morning with dew in the ground, I would. It really helps marking your spray pattern and seeing where you've been or missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect, thanks! I also have Main Event and will add that at 2 oz per k... I will definitely spray early morning with dew on the ground :thumbup:
Click to expand...

On the main event mix it in a separate bucket in warm/hot water to get it to fully dissolve before adding to sprayer. That's helps a lot.


----------



## burnhagw

Just put down my first T-Nex application. .25oz / 1K sqft on my hybrid Bermuda. Got the greenskeepeer app setup, hopefully this good well, lol.


----------



## Redtwin

burnhagw said:


> Just put down my first T-Nex application. .25oz / 1K sqft on my hybrid Bermuda. Got the greenskeepeer app setup, hopefully this good well, lol.


Sounds like it will... welcome to the PGR world! It's a game changer. Mowing less frequently is just one of the many benefits of PGR.


----------



## Murfandturf

Hey guys-do you get your T-jet nozzle clogged often with the main event powder? Tonight what should have been a 30 min spray took 2 hours because every few mins it was getting clogged with what looked like salt. Obviously not the TNex. Just wondering how you alleviate that?


----------



## Ware

Murfandturf said:


> Hey guys-do you get your T-jet nozzle clogged often with the main event powder? Tonight what should have been a 30 min spray took 2 hours because every few mins it was getting clogged with what looked like salt. Obviously not the TNex. Just wondering how you alleviate that?


I haven't used Main Event, but if it is like Feature I would pre-dissolve it in hot water with a mixing arm before putting it in the sprayer.


----------



## Murfandturf

Just when I thought I remembered everything.....

Guess that's why the hot water is so important. Thank you!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

@Murfandturf I'm mixing Main Event with my PGR and it is giving my XR fits. It's a little better with my AI but not the fine mist I'd prefer for a foliar application. I'll definitely have to try the hot water mix before putting it in the tank. I also added about 0.5oz/gallon of blue marker dye to help me.


----------



## Ware

@DuncanMcDonuts and @Murfandturf if you're not already and your wand will accommodate one, it's a good idea to run a tip strainer.



The recommended mesh size is noted in parenthesis under the nozzle part number on the left side of the TeeJet charts (e.g. 50-mesh for red XR11004 nozzles in the graphic below).










A tip strainer will greatly reduce the chances of clogging a nozzle if you're spraying something that may have some undissolved solids. If your wand will not accommodate one, you could either retrofit a TeeJet nozzle body or use it as an excuse to build a dfw_wand. :thumbup:

Tip strainers are also available with an integral check valve that will help prevent drips, but note these are not compatible with nozzles that have a pre-orifice like the AI/AIC series.


----------



## Murfandturf

Ware said:


> @DuncanMcDonuts and @Murfandturf if you're not already and your wand will accommodate one, it's a good idea to run a tip strainer.
> 
> The recommended mesh size is noted in parenthesis under the nozzle part number on the left side of the TeeJet charts (e.g. 50-mesh for red XR11004 nozzles in the graphic below).
> 
> A tip strainer will greatly reduce the chances of clogging a nozzle if you're spraying something that may have some undissolved solids. If your wand will not accommodate one, you could either retrofit a TeeJet nozzle body or use it as an excuse to build a dfw_wand. :thumbup:
> 
> Tip strainers are also available with an integral check valve that will help prevent drips, but note these are not compatible with nozzles that have a pre-orifice like the AI/AIC series.


Thank you!! Already ordered. You are the best with providing links lol.

I have a MY4Sons backpack with stock wand and it looks like it should work. We will find out haha!


----------



## SC Grass Loon

Ware said:


> @DuncanMcDonuts and @Murfandturf if you're not already and your wand will accommodate one, it's a good idea to run a tip strainer.
> 
> The recommended mesh size is noted in parenthesis under the nozzle part number on the left side of the TeeJet charts (e.g. 50-mesh for red XR11004 nozzles in the graphic below).
> 
> A tip strainer will greatly reduce the chances of clogging a nozzle if you're spraying something that may have some undissolved solids. If your wand will not accommodate one, you could either retrofit a TeeJet nozzle body or use it as an excuse to build a dfw_wand. :thumbup:
> 
> Tip strainers are also available with an integral check valve that will help prevent drips, but note these are not compatible with nozzles that have a pre-orifice like the AI/AIC series.


By any chance do you know if the Chapin 20V will accept the tip strainer?


----------



## Ware

SC Grass Loon said:


> By any chance do you know if the Chapin 20V will accept the tip strainer?


Yes, it will. :thumbup:


----------



## SC Grass Loon

Ware said:


> SC Grass Loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> By any chance do you know if the Chapin 20V will accept the tip strainer?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## burnhagw

So this is quite incredible. I only applied PGR .25/1k sqft to my back yard as a test 3 days ago. I have a bad seed head issue going on. I manual reel cut at 3/4". The front already has seed heads skyrocketing, and the back is totally suppressed on seed heads, you can visually see they are trying to poke up but just can't. So far so good. I have VERY little bronzing, so now I just need to find a iron product to mix with it to super charge the green when I do the front next.


----------



## rjw0283

burnhagw said:


> So this is quite incredible. I only applied PGR .25/1k sqft to my back yard as a test 3 days ago. I have a bad seed head issue going on. I manual reel cut at 3/4". The front already has seed heads skyrocketing, and the back is totally suppressed on seed heads, you can visually see they are trying to poke up but just can't. So far so good. I have VERY little bronzing, so now I just need to find a iron product to mix with it to super charge the green when I do the front next.


I just applied some as well, I have no idea what kind of bermuda is in the front so I went with .25 for all. Tifway calls for more, but I stuck with .25 to see what it does.


----------



## burnhagw

rjw0283 said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is quite incredible. I only applied PGR .25/1k sqft to my back yard as a test 3 days ago. I have a bad seed head issue going on. I manual reel cut at 3/4". The front already has seed heads skyrocketing, and the back is totally suppressed on seed heads, you can visually see they are trying to poke up but just can't. So far so good. I have VERY little bronzing, so now I just need to find a iron product to mix with it to super charge the green when I do the front next.
> 
> 
> 
> I just applied some as well, I have no idea what kind of bermuda is in the front so I went with .25 for all. Tifway calls for more, but I stuck with .25 to see what it does.
Click to expand...

I have Tif Tuff, seems popular in the Charlotte area.

Can anyone recommend a good/not too expensive iron product to mix in? Is Ferti-Lome Chelated Liquid a good option?


----------



## rjw0283

I'm not sure if it's good yet, it worked really well in the backyard. The front not so much (probably from me using a crappy sprayer in the front)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001SGXL56/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## rjw0283

rjw0283 said:


> I'm not sure if it's good yet, it worked really well in the backyard. The front not so much (probably from me using a crappy sprayer in the front)
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001SGXL56/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


It also may have burned the front yard a little. But it was completely my fault, I never watered after spraying and it's been hot. My front yard has 0 shade, so it gets HOT!!!


----------



## burnhagw

My GDD appears to be out of 200, while most screenshots I see have it out of 225. Do you think I set it up wrong?


----------



## Backyard Soldier

burnhagw said:


> My GDD appears to be out of 200, while most screenshots I see have it out of 225. Do you think I set it up wrong?


The app provides the number based on turf (greens or fairways) and Type (Bermuda, zoysia, etc). Depending on what you setup, the number may change.


----------



## burnhagw

Backyard Soldier said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> My GDD appears to be out of 200, while most screenshots I see have it out of 225. Do you think I set it up wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> The app provides the number based on turf (greens or fairways) and Type (Bermuda, zoysia, etc). Depending on what you setup, the number may change.
Click to expand...

Gotcha, what is the difference between "greens and fairways"? Sorry for the newb question.


----------



## Backyard Soldier

burnhagw said:


> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> My GDD appears to be out of 200, while most screenshots I see have it out of 225. Do you think I set it up wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> The app provides the number based on turf (greens or fairways) and Type (Bermuda, zoysia, etc). Depending on what you setup, the number may change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha, what is the difference between "greens and fairways"? Sorry for the newb question.
Click to expand...

I believe the algorithm accounts for lower cutting heights for greens. I set mine up as fairways. I think.


----------



## burnhagw

Backyard Soldier said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The app provides the number based on turf (greens or fairways) and Type (Bermuda, zoysia, etc). Depending on what you setup, the number may change.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, what is the difference between "greens and fairways"? Sorry for the newb question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe the algorithm accounts for lower cutting heights for greens. I set mine up as fairways. I think.
Click to expand...

I checked and was setup as "greens". I switched it to fairways. I cut at 3/4". Someone let me know if this is the wrong setting now, lol


----------



## Backyard Soldier

burnhagw said:


> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, what is the difference between "greens and fairways"? Sorry for the newb question.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the algorithm accounts for lower cutting heights for greens. I set mine up as fairways. I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I checked and was setup as "greens". I switched it to fairways. I cut at 3/4". Someone let me know if this is the wrong setting now, lol
Click to expand...

You should be good now. You can delete the application entry, re-submit it (use same backdated) and see if it adjusted correctly.


----------



## burnhagw

Backyard Soldier said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the algorithm accounts for lower cutting heights for greens. I set mine up as fairways. I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked and was setup as "greens". I switched it to fairways. I cut at 3/4". Someone let me know if this is the wrong setting now, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be good now. You can delete the application entry, re-submit it (use same backdated) and see if it adjusted correctly.
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks. Will give that a try in a few.


----------



## lambert

burnhagw said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is quite incredible. I only applied PGR .25/1k sqft to my back yard as a test 3 days ago. I have a bad seed head issue going on. I manual reel cut at 3/4". The front already has seed heads skyrocketing, and the back is totally suppressed on seed heads, you can visually see they are trying to poke up but just can't. So far so good. I have VERY little bronzing, so now I just need to find a iron product to mix with it to super charge the green when I do the front next.
> 
> 
> 
> I just applied some as well, I have no idea what kind of bermuda is in the front so I went with .25 for all. Tifway calls for more, but I stuck with .25 to see what it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Tif Tuff, seems popular in the Charlotte area.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good/not too expensive iron product to mix in? Is Ferti-Lome Chelated Liquid a good option?
Click to expand...

I've just started using PGR and I'm mixing it with Peters 20 20 20 with iron.


----------



## Awar

I'm applying my first ever PGR app Saturday morning and based on my calibration I only put down 0.4 gal. per k.

Is that enough water for Podium PGR (same as T-Nex)? I would like to maintain my natural pace and spraying technique so I'd rather stick with 0.4 gal. per k.


----------



## Ware

Awar said:


> I'm applying my first ever PGR app Saturday morning and based on my calibration I only put down 0.4 gal. per k.
> 
> Is that enough water for Podium PGR (same as T-Nex)? I would like to maintain my natural pace and spraying technique so I'd rather stick with 0.4 gal. per k.


I think you'll be fine. I know someone who has been applying it at a lower carrier rate like that.

You could also step up a nozzle size/color to apply more water without changing your pace/technique.


----------



## Awar

Ware said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm applying my first ever PGR app Saturday morning and based on my calibration I only put down 0.4 gal. per k.
> 
> Is that enough water for Podium PGR (same as T-Nex)? I would like to maintain my natural pace and spraying technique so I'd rather stick with 0.4 gal. per k.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll be fine. I know someone who has been applying it at a lower carrier rate like that.
> 
> You could also step up a nozzle size/color to apply more water without changing your pace/technique.
Click to expand...

Thanks @Ware. I'm using this Ryobi 2 gal. sprayer with a TeeJet XR11004-VS red tip. Not sure if I should upgrade the tip, but if you have any suggestions please let me know. Right now my biggest concern is avoiding overlap. I think I'm going to use blue dye for my first app even though I'm doing it in the morning and was thinking the dew would help.


----------



## ZachUA

Hey guys, getting ready to spray pgr for first time. Been meaning to do it for a while and just couldn't get over fear that I was going to screw up the lawn.

Based on what I'm reading, .25oz per 1k sq feet seems to be pretty normal for bermuda? Is that right? I have the chapin electric 4 gallon sprayer and my test area is approx 4k sq feet, so that works out perfect.


----------



## CenlaLowell

ZachUA said:


> Hey guys, getting ready to spray pgr for first time. Been meaning to do it for a while and just couldn't get over fear that I was going to screw up the lawn.
> 
> Based on what I'm reading, .25oz per 1k sq feet seems to be pretty normal for bermuda? Is that right? I have the chapin electric 4 gallon sprayer and my test area is approx 4k sq feet, so that works out perfect.


Go over the label. There's different amount for Bermuda. I think common Bermuda is something like .75.. You should not have a problem, tell me this ain't hour first time spraying and you chose this product.


----------



## rjw0283

ZachUA said:


> Hey guys, getting ready to spray pgr for first time. Been meaning to do it for a while and just couldn't get over fear that I was going to screw up the lawn.
> 
> Based on what I'm reading, .25oz per 1k sq feet seems to be pretty normal for bermuda? Is that right? I have the chapin electric 4 gallon sprayer and my test area is approx 4k sq feet, so that works out perfect.


Read label, some types of bermuda require more. I went .25 (maybe a little closer to .20) Even though I have some common bermuda in parts which requires .75. I wanted to start small and work my way up. I didn't want the bronzing from applying too much. Plus, I had a new sprayer than I am still figuring out.


----------



## ZachUA

CenlaLowell said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, getting ready to spray pgr for first time. Been meaning to do it for a while and just couldn't get over fear that I was going to screw up the lawn.
> 
> Based on what I'm reading, .25oz per 1k sq feet seems to be pretty normal for bermuda? Is that right? I have the chapin electric 4 gallon sprayer and my test area is approx 4k sq feet, so that works out perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Go over the label. There's different amount for Bermuda. I think common Bermuda is something like .75.. You should not have a problem, tell me this ain't hour first time spraying and you chose this product.
Click to expand...

Not my first time spraying. I've sprayed glyco! :lol: I've also spot sprayed for nutsedge and other common weeds. But yes this would be my first time doing a full yard.

Looks like it's .25 for Tifgreen, .38 for Tifway 419, .75 for common. i'm honestly not sure which kind of bermuda I have. House was built in the early 2000's and I'm guessing the builder went with budget sod.


----------



## ZachUA

Just read this in the Q&A section of domyown site:

"A maximum of twice the recommended Quali-Pro T-Nex rate from the Application Rate Table may be applied in order to ensure extended growth suppression of up to 8 weeks and when temporary discoloration can be tolerated, otherwise the use rates lead to approximately 50% growth inhibition over a 4-week period."

Looks like I'd be in the very safe range is I did .25 given that this is saying you could double the amount and still be fine.


----------



## Spammage

ZachUA said:


> Just read this in the Q&A section of domyown site:
> 
> "A maximum of twice the recommended Quali-Pro T-Nex rate from the Application Rate Table may be applied in order to ensure extended growth suppression of up to 8 weeks and when temporary discoloration can be tolerated, otherwise the use rates lead to approximately 50% growth inhibition over a 4-week period."
> 
> Looks like I'd be in the very safe range is I did .25 given that this is saying you could double the amount and still be fine.


You're fine at .25oz/1000sf. You could likely go heavier, but starting there is safe and you can increase it in the future if you decide to.


----------



## ZachUA

Spammage said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read this in the Q&A section of domyown site:
> 
> "A maximum of twice the recommended Quali-Pro T-Nex rate from the Application Rate Table may be applied in order to ensure extended growth suppression of up to 8 weeks and when temporary discoloration can be tolerated, otherwise the use rates lead to approximately 50% growth inhibition over a 4-week period."
> 
> Looks like I'd be in the very safe range is I did .25 given that this is saying you could double the amount and still be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> You're fine at .25oz/1000sf. You could likely go heavier, but starting there is safe and you can increase it in the future if you decide to.
Click to expand...




rjw0283 said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, getting ready to spray pgr for first time. Been meaning to do it for a while and just couldn't get over fear that I was going to screw up the lawn.
> 
> Based on what I'm reading, .25oz per 1k sq feet seems to be pretty normal for bermuda? Is that right? I have the chapin electric 4 gallon sprayer and my test area is approx 4k sq feet, so that works out perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Read label, some types of bermuda require more. I went .25 (maybe a little closer to .20) Even though I have some common bermuda in parts which requires .75. I wanted to start small and work my way up. I didn't want the bronzing from applying too much. Plus, I had a new sprayer than I am still figuring out.
Click to expand...

Thank you gentlemen! I am going to spray it in the morning with the dew. Really wanted to spray it tonight but it got dark on me. Think the dew will give me a better idea where I sprayed anyway.


----------



## ZachUA

Done!


----------



## Awar

ZachUA said:


> Done!


Cool! I sprayed last night before dark (wanted to do morning but woke up with a migraine :roll

I used blue dye which is always a nightmare and I'm still not confident with my ability to spray without overlap. I guess I'll know in a few days!


----------



## Sbcgenii

Sprayed for the first time 5/30/20 with ortho dial n spray. This stuff is amazing. I need a good sprayer. I am going to use this stuff for the rest of my life.


----------



## burnhagw

Put PGR down one week ago for the first time. Mowing is so much easier with a manual reel now. I think it's working!


----------



## FedDawg555

lambert said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just applied some as well, I have no idea what kind of bermuda is in the front so I went with .25 for all. Tifway calls for more, but I stuck with .25 to see what it does.
> 
> 
> 
> I have Tif Tuff, seems popular in the Charlotte area.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good/not too expensive iron product to mix in? Is Ferti-Lome Chelated Liquid a good option?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just started using PGR and I'm mixing it with Peters 20 20 20 with iron.
Click to expand...

So it's been a few weeks how'd you like the response of the Peters 20 with the PGR? What rate if Peters did you do?


----------



## Sbcgenii

Has anyone tried the granular stuff they sell at Lowe's?
https://www.lowes.com/pd/BioAdvanced-Slow-Mow-Lawn-Conditioner-Granules-10-4-Pounds/1002750362


----------



## Spammage

Sbcgenii said:


> Has anyone tried the granular stuff they sell at Lowe's?
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/BioAdvanced-Slow-Mow-Lawn-Conditioner-Granules-10-4-Pounds/1002750362


Interesting that it says it isn't to be used on zoysia, St Augustine, or Bahia when all of them are tolerant of trinexepac-ethyl.


----------



## Greendoc

Spammage said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the granular stuff they sell at Lowe's?
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/BioAdvanced-Slow-Mow-Lawn-Conditioner-Granules-10-4-Pounds/1002750362
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that it says it isn't to be used on zoysia, St Augustine, or Bahia when all of them are tolerant of trinexepac-ethyl.
Click to expand...

St Augustine and Zoysia are prone to over regulation at the rates used for common Bermuda. Bahia needs an extremely high rate. I do not see instructions for hybrid dwarf type Bermuda either. It might be hard to evenly apply granules at low rates.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sbcgenii said:


> Has anyone tried the granular stuff they sell at Lowe's?
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/BioAdvanced-Slow-Mow-Lawn-Conditioner-Granules-10-4-Pounds/1002750362


I wonder how you could get this down evenly and at a constant rate. Hopefully someone tries this and documents it so we all can learn.


----------



## Spammage

CenlaLowell said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the granular stuff they sell at Lowe's?
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/BioAdvanced-Slow-Mow-Lawn-Conditioner-Granules-10-4-Pounds/1002750362
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how you could get this down evenly and at a constant rate. Hopefully someone tries this and documents it so we all can learn.
Click to expand...

Based on price alone, I'm guessing this won't get much run, unless someone just wants to try it out before investing in a gallon and a sprayer.


----------



## lambert

FedDawg555 said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Tif Tuff, seems popular in the Charlotte area.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good/not too expensive iron product to mix in? Is Ferti-Lome Chelated Liquid a good option?
> 
> 
> 
> I've just started using PGR and I'm mixing it with Peters 20 20 20 with iron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's been a few weeks how'd you like the response of the Peters 20 with the PGR? What rate if Peters did you do?
Click to expand...

Half a pound of Peters per 1k. No bronzing issues with the PGR and color is good. I've used 20 20 20 in the past on the lawn and have always had good results.


----------



## CenlaLowell

There's one thing for certain and that is it definitely doesn't last long when it's hot



Something else I notice is a couple days after I sprayed this happened



I used t Nex .25/1k. Paclo .50/1k


----------



## Spammage

@CenlaLowell I'm confused about your picture. It shows that you applied both T-Nex and paclo on 6/13, with paclo having the greater reapplication GDD, but needing to be reapplied sooner. Paclo also shows 132 GDD where T-Nex shows 82 GDD, but they were sprayed on the same day.


----------



## ZeonJNix

I am about to apply my 1st ever dose of PGR this weekend as I have a 1 week vacation coming up on June 27th. My plan is to apply .25/oz of PGR to my 2,500 sq feet of Bermuda with a dose of liquid iron. Should I apply some nitrogen to it as well? With everything I've read, this dose of PGR should last me through two weeks.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spammage said:


> @CenlaLowell I'm confused about your picture. It shows that you applied both T-Nex and paclo on 6/13, with paclo having the greater reapplication GDD, but needing to be reapplied sooner. Paclo also shows 132 GDD where T-Nex shows 82 GDD, but they were sprayed on the same day.


This is my first time spraying Paclo so I actually have no idea why its like that. Hopefully someone chimes in to help with this


----------



## JRS 9572

Sbcgenii said:


> Has anyone tried the granular stuff they sell at Lowe's?
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/BioAdvanced-Slow-Mow-Lawn-Conditioner-Granules-10-4-Pounds/1002750362


Click the link. Says it has T-Nex in it.

Active ingredient: 0.15% Trinexapac-ethyl

After doing PGR for the 1st time last night with my Chapin 24V backpack sprayer, and it springing a small leak down my back....I think this stuff might sound better. "Throw 'er down!" is more my speed.

Scroll about half way down on the page and it talks about it.

https://www.bioadvanced.com/articles/take-vacation-mowing-your-lawn


----------



## drenglish

Hey all. I'm quietly venturing over here to the dark side, err warm season side to ask a question about PGR and Bermuda plugs:

I am setting up a few 4x4 test plots for a "bluemuda" experiment and have Arden15 and Monaco grown in trays and ready to cut plugs from. For each 4x4 (16 sq feet) I have 8 sq feet or plugs to be evenly spread out to fill, hopefully BEFORE September 1 (target bluegrass interseed date). Would PGR aid in newly transplanted plugs filling in and establishing or hinder the effort? Either way, I plan on weekly spoon feeding, 3x/week mowing <1", and 1-1.5" of irrigation a week.

Thanks for any input. I've been using PGR up until now to keep my established TTTF and KBG In good shape, but no experience with using it on Bermuda and pushing growth in its first season.


----------



## burnhagw

T-nex is truely amazing stuff. My front yard I mowed after 5 days today, and barely took any off. Previously, I was mowing every 2 days and it was a chore.


----------



## RangersFC

Complete newbie question about spraying PGR and stuff left in the sprayer.

I just applied Quali-Pro T-Nex Plant Growth Regulator (Primo Maxx) at a rate of .25oz/1000 sqft. on my Tifway 419, using my My4Sons sprayer complete with the dfw wand . This was my very first application, so I wanted to go on the low end of recommended doses. I'll go higher next time, likely .38oz/1000 sqft

I first mixed the PGR with some water in a 5 gallon bucket, poured it into the sprayer tank, then added more water to the tank to get to the desired total fluid in the tank. This resulted in a ton of foam left in the bucket, and foam left in the sprayer tank when I was done.

My question is around how much of the PGR was lost to foam and on the surfaces of the bucket and sprayer tank. Seems like a dumb question, but because the amount of PGR was so incredibly small (1 ounce mixed with 2 gallons of water), it seems I may have ended up really diluting it. So, do I need to account for this when applying my next application by adding more PGR to the mix?


----------



## Awar

I'm loving my PGR so far. I'm using Podium at 0.25oz/1000 and when I mowed at 6 days I picked up half as much clippings as I normally would when mowing at 3 days! So twice the duration yet still half as much clippings.

I suspect i have dollar spot in some areas so I put down a dose of Propiconazole after mowing. I hope the response is okay.



drenglish said:


> Hey all. I'm quietly venturing over here to the dark side, err warm season side to ask a question about PGR and Bermuda plugs:
> 
> I am setting up a few 4x4 test plots for a "bluemuda" experiment and have Arden15 and Monaco grown in trays and ready to cut plugs from. For each 4x4 (16 sq feet) I have 8 sq feet or plugs to be evenly spread out to fill, hopefully BEFORE September 1 (target bluegrass interseed date). Would PGR aid in newly transplanted plugs filling in and establishing or hinder the effort? Either way, I plan on weekly spoon feeding, 3x/week mowing <1", and 1-1.5" of irrigation a week.
> 
> Thanks for any input. I've been using PGR up until now to keep my established TTTF and KBG In good shape, but no experience with using it on Bermuda and pushing growth in its first season.


I'm interested in the results of your experiment with applying PGR on plugs! Are you going to wait a couple of weeks after plugging to start PGR? My experience with plugs says the first 2 weeks they don't really grow/spread, but after that they take off.


----------



## Redtwin

Awar said:


> I suspect i have dollar spot in some areas so I put down a dose of Propiconazole after mowing. I hope the response is okay.


I think Propiconazole also has a PGR effect on Bermuda so you should be careful when applying both a short time apart. It could significantly delay your recovery from DS or bronzing from the over regulation.


----------



## Backyard Soldier

Redtwin said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect i have dollar spot in some areas so I put down a dose of Propiconazole after mowing. I hope the response is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Propiconazole also has a PGR effect on Bermuda so you should be careful when applying both a short time apart. It could significantly delay your recovery from DS or bronzing from the over regulation.
Click to expand...

I've never heard of prop having such effect. Has this been your experience?


----------



## Awar

Redtwin said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect i have dollar spot in some areas so I put down a dose of Propiconazole after mowing. I hope the response is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Propiconazole also has a PGR effect on Bermuda so you should be careful when applying both a short time apart. It could significantly delay your recovery from DS or bronzing from the over regulation.
Click to expand...

I did read that but I didn't know what else to do. I applied PGR 9 days ago and I'm at 51% GDD, and applied approx 1.5 oz/1000 Propiconazole 14.3 today so hopefully it's not too much to cause an adverse effect!

I'm thinking of doing a foliar feed tomorrow. I have a couple of bottles of Simple Lawn Solutions 16-4-8 lawn food. Will that help? Thoughts?


----------



## CenlaLowell

What I don't understand is I applied t Nex at .25oz/1k and Paclo at .50oz/1k and the grass still grew... This is insane I thought this stuff was supposed to stop the grass??? Today I sprayed again but this time I went with the recommended rate of Paclo at .74oz/1k t Nex stayed the same.


----------



## Passat774

Has anyone tried Governor G?

https://andersonsplantnutrient.com/turf/sports-turf/products/growth-regulators


----------



## CenlaLowell

Passat774 said:


> Has anyone tried Governor G?
> 
> https://andersonsplantnutrient.com/turf/sports-turf/products/growth-regulators


Same product like the one from Lowe's someone else was mentioning in here. I don't think anyone tried it yet.


----------



## Passat774

I just ordered my bag from my buddy who sells products to golf courses.

Hybrid Bermuda is 1.7 lbs per thousand. It will allow me to do 5 applications. It should be enough for the remainder of the season. I will try to utilize the Greenkeeper application for reapplication.

I will report back my results!


----------



## Brou

Any negative from mixing t-nex and quinclorac? Or should they be separated since the quin needs a surfactant?

If they have to be applied separately is there a recommended wait time between the two?


----------



## Redtwin

I would 100% spray those separately but only because I would not want to do a blanket app of Quinclorac on my bermuda. It's going to ding it. What are you targeting?


----------



## Brou

Redtwin said:


> I would 100% spray those separately but only because I would not want to do a blanket app of Quinclorac on my bermuda. It's going to ding it. What are you targeting?


I'm not even sure. It looks like tiny dog fennel. I haven't taken a closer look but it looks like it may be too wide spread for spot spraying. I don't think my grass has had a bad reaction from quinclorac in the past. What have you noticed when applying it?


----------



## Redtwin

I have definitely had significant yellowing from applying Quinclorac to my Tifway-419. If it is dogfennel, Celcius would take care of it at the medium rate. The only thing I use Quinclorac for is mature crabgrass or torpedograss. Honestly, I can keep up with the crabgrass with hand pulling. The torpedograss is not that bad but it doesn't hand pull very easily so I spray it.


----------



## Thor865

CenlaLowell said:


> What I don't understand is I applied t Nex at .25oz/1k and Paclo at .50oz/1k and the grass still grew... This is insane I thought this stuff was supposed to stop the grass??? Today I sprayed again but this time I went with the recommended rate of Paclo at .74oz/1k t Nex stayed the same.


my experience with that combo is very little growth. if it was your first app this season of both then that could be it. my opinion as the season went on it slowed even more to where I could not mow for 7-10 days, and that was at sub 1/2in hoc. I didn't look at your turf type but for me your most recent app rates are very high on the paclo side for what I apply to dwarf Bermuda. if you have a different turf type then pay no mind to that tip.


----------



## rjw0283

RangersFC said:


> Complete newbie question about spraying PGR and stuff left in the sprayer.
> 
> I just applied Quali-Pro T-Nex Plant Growth Regulator (Primo Maxx) at a rate of .25oz/1000 sqft. on my Tifway 419, using my My4Sons sprayer complete with the dfw wand . This was my very first application, so I wanted to go on the low end of recommended doses. I'll go higher next time, likely .38oz/1000 sqft
> 
> I first mixed the PGR with some water in a 5 gallon bucket, poured it into the sprayer tank, then added more water to the tank to get to the desired total fluid in the tank. This resulted in a ton of foam left in the bucket, and foam left in the sprayer tank when I was done.
> 
> My question is around how much of the PGR was lost to foam and on the surfaces of the bucket and sprayer tank. Seems like a dumb question, but because the amount of PGR was so incredibly small (1 ounce mixed with 2 gallons of water), it seems I may have ended up really diluting it. So, do I need to account for this when applying my next application by adding more PGR to the mix?


I wouldn't worry about it. It'll work out. Even if you applied under .25 a k, you'll notice a difference. It's better to go with less the first time. I went a little under .25 and had a little bronzing in only a few patches, (I had a crappy sprayer nozzle, I'm thinking it sprayed/dripped a little inconsistent in those areas) these were also areas that weren't as full as the rest of the lawn, so it's more noticeable because the grass is thinner. But don't worry about it, it's fine.


----------



## Murfandturf

Tried my new tee jet this morning. Thanks for the advise @Ware

What a difference!


----------



## Ware

Murfandturf said:


> Tried my new tee jet this morning. Thanks for the advise @Ware
> 
> What a difference!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Awar

I woke up early this morning to put down my PGR with morning dew, so I mixed my Podium PGR and Main Event Iron and water soluble 20-20-20 in my garage. Then as I stepped outside I was surprised that it had rained (again) overnight in addition to the 0.7 inch we had yesterday afternoon, and on top of all that I mistakenly had my irrigation running on the longer cycle earlier this morning 

Ground is soaking wet (I can hear my footsteps and some areas splash as I walk).

Of course I did NOT put down the treatment but now it's sitting in a bucket in the garage. It should be okay to remix it later in the afternoon and spray it, right? What about tomorrow morning? *Is this mix good for the next 12 or 24 hours?*


----------



## Awar

*H E L P*

If nobody can confirm that my above mix is good for use after 24 hrs I'm going to throw it away and apply a new mix tomorrow morning

Thanks!


----------



## Ware

Awar said:


> *H E L P*
> 
> If nobody can confirm that my above mix is good for use after 24 hrs I'm going to throw it away and apply a new mix tomorrow morning
> 
> Thanks!


I would spray it. Just make sure you mix it up really well.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

Awar said:


> *H E L P*
> 
> If nobody can confirm that my above mix is good for use after 24 hrs I'm going to throw it away and apply a new mix tomorrow morning
> 
> Thanks!


I can't say with certainty that your PGR is good for 24 hrs. However, for reference the TNEX label says to use mixed product the same day.


----------



## Awar

Thanks @Ware & @Lot-A-Sap. I put down yesterday's mix this morning. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## TheE

Sorry if I missed the answer in this thread, but does anyone know if I can spray PGR (Trinexapac-ethyl) on my Wax Myrtles here to slow the growth? Also, what about spraying rose bushes with PGR?


----------



## Ware

TheE said:


> Sorry if I missed the answer in this thread, but does anyone know if I can spray PGR (Trinexapac-ethyl) on my Wax Myrtles here to slow the growth? Also, what about spraying rose bushes with PGR?


Trinexapac-ethyl is for turf, but there are some PGR's labeled for shrubs - like Atrimmec and Cutless.


----------



## TheE

Ware said:


> TheE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed the answer in this thread, but does anyone know if I can spray PGR (Trinexapac-ethyl) on my Wax Myrtles here to slow the growth? Also, what about spraying rose bushes with PGR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trinexapac-ethyl is for turf, but there are some PGR's labeled for shrubs - like Atrimmec and Cutless.
Click to expand...

Thank you, @Ware. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Ware

TheE said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed the answer in this thread, but does anyone know if I can spray PGR (Trinexapac-ethyl) on my Wax Myrtles here to slow the growth? Also, what about spraying rose bushes with PGR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trinexapac-ethyl is for turf, but there are some PGR's labeled for shrubs - like Atrimmec and Cutless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, @Ware. Very much appreciated!
Click to expand...

I have noticed some T-Nex suppression where I overspray around a corner with my Spreader-Mate onto a large dwarf yaupon holly, but it could be anecdotal. I would recommend a PGR labeled for shrubs.

I have used the Cutless with success, and I just sprayed some Atrimmec over the weekend. The Atrimmec is nice because it doesn't have to be watered in. My beds are on drip.


----------



## Canuck Mike

I applied PGR and FAS 3 weeks ago, the hot and humid weather has given me a healthy crop of mushrooms and brown spot. Fungicide has been ordered but I'm unsure about what my next step should be. Growth has started to speed up so I could apply pgr and fas again. Or should I just leave it to grow out? Also should I continue with Nitrogen app's while the fungus is still visible?


----------



## CenlaLowell

This is the second time this happened to me why is the Paclo running out before the tnex. Help please


----------



## CenlaLowell

Canuck Mike said:


> I applied PGR and FAS 3 weeks ago, the hot and humid weather has given me a healthy crop of mushrooms and brown spot. Fungicide has been ordered but I'm unsure about what my next step should be. Growth has started to speed up so I could apply pgr and fas again. Or should I just leave it to grow out? Also should I continue with Nitrogen app's while the fungus is still visible?


This is subjective. I will not apply nitrogen when I have a fungus problem. Also don't over apply pgr just because grass is growing fast. I was the greenkeeper app for their growing degree days


----------



## Redtwin

GKA appears to be computing GDD differently for Palco than it is for T-Nex. I'm at a loss.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Redtwin said:


> GKA appears to be computing GDD differently for Palco than it is for T-Nex. I'm at a loss.


Me too. I didn't change anything so whatever there default settings was I went with it.


----------



## Spammage

@CenlaLowell I haven't looked at mine to check, but could it be using GDD based on two different scales (C° and F°) but your GDD entry for one of them is wrong? In other words, if you enter 300 GDD for Paclo as a C° calculation, but it's recording GDD based on actual F° readings, then that could accelerate the Paclo ahead of the T-Nex if it's being calculated correctly.


----------



## cnet24

I saw a video recently from @thegrassfactor who suggested setting GDD to 200 vs. the default 255. What is the reason for this? Does anyone else run on a 200 GDD setting? What can I expect besides more frequent applications?


----------



## Ware

@cnet24 I think mine defaults to 225 GDD. The difference between 200 and 225 this time of year where I live is probably about 1 day.


----------



## FedDawg555

Ware said:


> @cnet24 I think mine defaults to 225 GDD. The difference between 200 and 225 this time of year where I live is probably about 1 day.


Yep I set up a mock area to compare 225 to 255 and the difference was less than 2 days. I've been shooting for 225 but if rain or time interferes I feel based on how the grass is responding I can apply a day or 2 sooner or later. Wiggle room is nice to have.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spammage said:


> @CenlaLowell I haven't looked at mine to check, but could it be using GDD based on two different scales (C° and F°) but your GDD entry for one of them is wrong? In other words, if you enter 300 GDD for Paclo as a C° calculation, but it's recording GDD based on actual F° readings, then that could accelerate the Paclo ahead of the T-Nex if it's being calculated correctly.


How can you check this?? Only area I see is here


----------



## Spammage

@CenlaLowell I got nothing. I'm thinking that you may have to send a screenshot of this to GKA and get their input.


----------



## onebadrubi

How soon are you guys mowing after applying PGR?


----------



## bhutchinson87

onebadrubi said:


> How soon are you guys mowing after applying PGR?


I mow then I apply PGR, but if you want to do it the other way I believe the label says to wait 4 hours.


----------



## JRS 9572

Did my second app last night 2 weeks after the 1st (hit GDD limit,) Easier the 2nd time than the 1st. Why i waited so long to start I'll never know.


----------



## Brou

I'm going to be applying PGR for the first time tomorrow after I cut the grass.

How long does it usually take before it's effects are evident? Should I still go out and mow on my next normal once every 3 day schedule or will I be good to wait 5-7 days after tomorrow's application?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Kamauxx said:


> I'm going to be applying PGR for the first time tomorrow after I cut the grass.
> 
> How long does it usually take before it's effects are evident? Should I still go out and mow on my next normal once every 3 day schedule or will I be good to wait 5-7 days after tomorrow's application?


Keep the normal now so you can see the effects. I'm testing on my backyard and I didn't notice anything until the second application. Man I'm a believer


----------



## Passat774

Does anyone have any suggestions for setting up the greenskeeper ap. I have purchased a Governor G which is a granular PGR, I want to track GDD to make sure that I have the application timing correct.

Thanks, btw this is the first time I am using the app,


----------



## Cramir

I'm applying tnex mostly because of shade thinning my palisades zoysia. Anyone here had good results on a shaded area?


----------



## ENC_Lawn

J_nick said:


> jbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I might be jumping the gun about this, maybe it can be a good reference for those who don't know about it. This will be my first year using it. I am splitting a gallon with a friend (T-nex 1 aq).
> 
> What type do you use?
> 
> What are the pros and cons?
> 
> Tips for newbies?
> 
> Anything else you want to add.
> 
> JB
> 
> 
> 
> I use Podium, made from the same company that makes Primo Maxx
> 
> Pros- Less mowing, more lateral growth maybe even a little darker color
> 
> Tips- *Make sure your sprayer is calibrated*
Click to expand...

@J_nick What rate per 1M did you use on your Riveria?

I am about to start PGR "never sprayed before" and I figured Riveria and Princess 77 might have similar rates?

Thanks


----------



## Redtwin

ENC_Lawn said:


> @J_nick What rate per 1M did you use on your Riveria?
> 
> I am about to start PGR "never sprayed before" and I figured Riveria and Princess 77 might have similar rates?
> 
> Thanks


I'd start at .25oz/1000sf regardless of the cultivar. You can move up from there depending on what kind of response you get.


----------



## LushTurf

I feel like I'm studying for a school test again. I feel like I've read this thread here and there, forwards and backwards, and yet still can't answer my own questions or find the answer in this thread. So please forgive me if these have already been answered. I'm planning to start using Podium PGR tomorrow. We have had lots of rain and heat, so the grass is growing vigorously. I have a mix of common Bermuda in the big areas of my yard and about 12k of 419 in the back. So I planned to start low at about 0.25 oz/k. I was also going to mix in the appropriate 3.4 and 4 ounces for the homemade FAS application into the tank with the Podium. My sprayer is calibrated to apply right at 30 gal/acre which is less than 1 gallon/k.

First off, is it okay to mix these at the rates I've determined and spray even though I won't be applying a full gallon per acre. Since 0.25oz/k is a low dose for common Bermuda, will it provide any regulation?

Secondly, I know I've read that most people spray in the evening the night before irrigation cycle the next morning. Is it okay that I don't have irrigation and the ability to water all of my grass after the application? We are forecasted to get rain just about every day for the next 10, but I can't guarantee that it will be enough or by a certain time after PGR/FAS application.


----------



## Ware

@LushTurf I think your plan looks fine - nothing you said raised a red flag for me.


----------



## RayTL

Hey @LushTurf I have a few types of Bermuda including common and I got suppression on my common with .25 oz rate.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Redtwin said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @J_nick What rate per 1M did you use on your Riveria?
> 
> I am about to start PGR "never sprayed before" and I figured Riveria and Princess 77 might have similar rates?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I'd start at .25oz/1000sf regardless of the cultivar. You can move up from there depending on what kind of response you get.
Click to expand...

Thank you sir! @Redtwin


----------



## Redtwin

RayTL said:


> Hey @LushTurf I have a few types of Bermuda including common and I got suppression on my common with .25 oz rate.


I also have some patches of common that get the Tifway-419 .25oz/1000sf rate and are suppressed as well.


----------



## FedDawg555

@LushTurf just like others I've got 419, common, and Tiftuf. Running TNex at .25 oz for everything and have had great suppression results.


----------



## LushTurf

Thanks for the help! PGR apps start tomorrow! Anxious to try it out.


----------



## OKCBermuda

Got my first PGR app of the season down last Friday, very late in the year but leveling and other things got in the way. First mow after 6 days-had just under .5" of growth on .5" hoc. Needed to cut it earlier but was out of town, will continue to monitor it into 2nd app to see growth rate.


----------



## Texastwostep01

Has anyone noticed a sizable difference between greens keeper and green cast on total number of gdd days? Same zip code, same day I started tracking in both but they are 198 vs 144 since June 25th when I applied. Not the end of the world but that's a 2 day delta.


----------



## cldrunner

Just did an application of T-Nex. Could not find on the label how long it should sit on blade before watering. Any Ideas?


----------



## Brou

From what I've read watering in isn't necessary. And it's dried after an hour of sitting on the grass.

Edit: see below.


----------



## cldrunner

Thanks. I really do not want to water T-NEX . I mixed Bifen I/T for insects and Imidacloprid for preventive grubs. Need to wash in the Imidacloprid. I guess my question is how long does T-Nex need to be on blade to be effective?


----------



## Brou

cldrunner said:


> Thanks. I really do not want to water T-NEX . I mixed Bifen I/T for insects and Imidacloprid for preventive grubs. Need to wash in the Imidacloprid. I guess my question is how long does T-Nex need to be on blade to be effective?


Should be dry in one hour. (above message edited with PDF for T-Nex)


----------



## cldrunner

Kamauxx said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I really do not want to water T-NEX . I mixed Bifen I/T for insects and Imidacloprid for preventive grubs. Need to wash in the Imidacloprid. I guess my question is how long does T-Nex need to be on blade to be effective?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be dry in one hour. (above message edited with PDF for T-Nex)
Click to expand...

@Kamauxx Thank you. I appreciate your help. I missed that on the label.


----------



## JRS 9572

Got a question for those that have used T-Nex for a while. I have a chapin battery powered 4 gallon sprayer. I fill up to the 2 gallon level and add what T-Nex I need for the application. From there I fill the remainder with water. Then I use the paddle on the end of the drill to make sure it's mixed thoroughly.

I use a syringe to draw out the T-Nex and then squirt it into the water. When the T-Nex hits the water it turns into a milky cloud. Is that normal? Once I mix with the drill it seems to have dispersed.

The only thing I may be doing different is that I'm using demineralized water for my make up. I'm in the water treatment business. I have a colleague in Iowa that swears by using demineralized water (water that's 3 times more pure than distilled.) He has sold systems to farmers all over Iowa, and by using this water they have cut their chemical usage (obviously the farmers aren't spraying PGR) by 1/3, and kept the effectiveness of full strength. They've also cut their usage of surfactants all together. Surfactants are there to overcome the mineral content of the water which causes the surface tension etc.

Sorry to go off on a tangent. Anyone seeing the T-Nex turn milky when first being introduced to water? Is that a sign of something is up with the chemical?


----------



## WWC

Anyone have any experience using T-Nex on a fairly new sodded Zoysia lawn?

It's been down for 5 weeks or so. Is very well rooted and has been mowed 4 times. I have discussed it a little with a few people on here, but still not sure the best time to start,


----------



## Tmank87

WWC said:


> Anyone have any experience using T-Nex on a fairly new sodded Zoysia lawn?
> 
> It's been down for 5 weeks or so. Is very well rooted and has been mowed 4 times. I have discussed it a little with a few people on here, but still not sure the best time to start,


I put mine under regulation around the 7 week mark. About halfway through my first application. No adverse impacts that I'm aware of at this point.

Prior to, I was well rooted and it was growing vertically like crazy. We've had a lot of rain. Was requiring mowing every other day or so.

I sprayed .25# of 20-20-20 and Iron mixed with the PGR.


----------



## Redtwin

JRS 9572 said:


> Got a question for those that have used T-Nex for a while. I have a chapin battery powered 4 gallon sprayer. I fill up to the 2 gallon level and add what T-Nex I need for the application. From there I fill the remainder with water. Then I use the paddle on the end of the drill to make sure it's mixed thoroughly.
> 
> I use a syringe to draw out the T-Nex and then squirt it into the water. When the T-Nex hits the water it turns into a milky cloud. Is that normal? Once I mix with the drill it seems to have dispersed.
> 
> The only thing I may be doing different is that I'm using demineralized water for my make up. I'm in the water treatment business. I have a colleague in Iowa that swears by using demineralized water (water that's 3 times more pure than distilled.) He has sold systems to farmers all over Iowa, and by using this water they have cut their chemical usage (obviously the farmers aren't spraying PGR) by 1/3, and kept the effectiveness of full strength. They've also cut their usage of surfactants all together. Surfactants are there to overcome the mineral content of the water which causes the surface tension etc.
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent. Anyone seeing the T-Nex turn milky when first being introduced to water? Is that a sign of something is up with the chemical?


I've noticed it turning milky when hitting water but I put my T-Nex in the screen first (along with Bifen XTS) and then add water. I always thought it was the Bifen that was turning milky.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Mightyquinn said:


> I sprayed my first app on Apr 20th and then every 3 weeks after that. I did take a break when I sanded my lawn but other than that expect to spray every 3-4 weeks until it goes dormant.


@Mightyquinn I am starting Primo in about a week and I have looked at the greenskeeper app and maybe I am being lazy after a long work day  ...but is there anything wrong with just applying it every 21 days...vs having to use an app?

Thanks


----------



## Ware

@ENC_Lawn you can definitely apply every 21 days and achieve some suppression, but what counting GDD's does is help you achieve optimum suppression.

For instance, using GDD's my current PGR app is scheduled to expire after only 12 days. If I were to just use a 21 day application interval instead, the PGR GDD research suggests I would be well within the rebound phase by the time I reapplied.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Ware Thanks for feedback.

Which app are you using?

Greenkeeper or Greenscast?


----------



## Ware

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Ware Thanks for feedback.
> 
> Which app are you using?
> 
> Greenkeeper or Greenscast?


Greenkeeper. I'm working on a setup tutorial for homeowners - I will post it tonight.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Ware said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware Thanks for feedback.
> 
> Which app are you using?
> 
> Greenkeeper or Greenscast?
> 
> 
> 
> Greenkeeper. I'm working on a setup tutorial for homeowners - I will post it tonight.
Click to expand...

@Ware Awesome!!!


----------



## RangersFC

Quick summary of my first experience with T-Nex. I applied a small dose of .25oz/1000sq ft on June 22 on my Tifway 419 for the first time. Prior to using T-Nex, my grass clippings were filling two 96 gallon green waste bins per week. Since using T-Nex, I only filled about 30% of one of the bins per week. Pretty amazing results. I haven't yet noticed any of the other benefits of using T-Nex that users have mentioned like thicker lateral growth, reduced seed heads, etc, but maybe that takes more time. The GreenKeeper app says my treatment is now at 265 GDD, but the lawn hasn't really started a growth spurt. I'll wait for the spurt and then apply again. Pretty happy with the results 

I burned my lawn pretty bad with fertilizer on June 26, but the grass rallied for the pictures below taken on the 4th. I was worried the T-Next would slow the healing process, but the grass came through. I even had a few visitors ask if the front grass was fake. I was on cloud nine.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@RangersFC Beautiful home and lawn!


----------



## Ware

Here you go @ENC_Lawn

GreenKeeper App Setup Tutorial for a Homeowner


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Ware said:


> Here you go @ENC_Lawn
> 
> GreenKeeper App Setup Tutorial for a Homeowner


Thank you @Ware  :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

I spray at 0.2oz


----------



## Redtwin

Ware said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware Thanks for feedback.
> 
> Which app are you using?
> 
> Greenkeeper or Greenscast?
> 
> 
> 
> Greenkeeper. I'm working on a setup tutorial for homeowners - I will post it tonight.
Click to expand...

Oh man! I was about to start a tutorial. Glad I've procrastinated. It will be nice to have since it's not exactly the most user-friendly program.


----------



## Redtwin

ENC_Lawn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go @ENC_Lawn
> 
> GreenKeeper App Setup Tutorial for a Homeowner
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Ware  :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I think you're going to get some rebound if you wait 21 days. I'm barely getting 14 days and I have my GDD set to 250.


----------



## burnhagw

You'll definitely get rebound waiting 21 days in high heat areas. I can always tell when it's time to reapply because seed heads start to popup again.


----------



## LoveMyLawn

What is the recommended preventative fungicide to use with PGR. I've read not to use Propiconazole. I put down Scotts about 45 days ago, but would like to mix in a liquid since I'll be spraying anyway. Got lots of rain this week in Dallas. Now it's about to be living hell. 100+ and high humidity.


----------



## Ware

LoveMyLawn said:


> What is the recommended preventative fungicide to use with PGR. I've read not to use Propiconazole. I put down Scotts about 45 days ago, but would like to mix in a liquid since I'll be spraying anyway. Got lots of rain this week in Dallas. Now it's about to be living hell. 100+ and high humidity.


It depends on what you're trying to prevent.


----------



## LoveMyLawn

Honestly I'm not sure. Forgot to mention this is Bermuda. I haven't had a fungus problem in the past. Just wanted to stay on top of some type of preventative. Just about everything on the GreenCast map is in the red.

https://www.greencastonline.com/tools/pestoutlooks.aspx


----------



## Ware

LoveMyLawn said:


> Honestly I'm not sure. Forgot to mention this is Bermuda. I haven't had a fungus problem in the past. Just wanted to stay on top of some type of preventative. Just about everything on the GreenCast map is in the red.
> 
> https://www.greencastonline.com/tools/pestoutlooks.aspx


Unfortunately there is not one fungicide (or combination of fungicides) that is best for treating all lawn diseases - so you really need to know what you're targeting to make those decisions. Feel free to start a separate thread if you have more specific questions about fungicides and/or target diseases.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Redtwin said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go @ENC_Lawn
> 
> GreenKeeper App Setup Tutorial for a Homeowner
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Ware  :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're going to get some rebound if you wait 21 days. I'm barely getting 14 days and I have my GDD set to 250.
Click to expand...

Gotcha!@Redtwin

Sounds like I will be using the app!

Thanks guys for the help!@Redtwin @Ware :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage

LoveMyLawn said:


> Honestly I'm not sure. Forgot to mention this is Bermuda. I haven't had a fungus problem in the past. Just wanted to stay on top of some type of preventative. Just about everything on the GreenCast map is in the red.
> 
> https://www.greencastonline.com/tools/pestoutlooks.aspx


I use preventative apps in Fall and Spring for large patch, but our weather isn't normally conducive to fungus through Summer. I've seen a few random issues through the years, but it usually grows out of it in a couple of days.


----------



## Brou

To go back to the fungus talk without taking away from the PGR discussion, are there any fungicides that should be kept away from T-Nex? I applied T-Nex on the 2nd and was planning to apply some Disease Ex tomorrow and Celsius Thursday, Is there an AI in either that won't do well in the turf alongside the T-Nex?


----------



## Ware

Kamauxx said:


> To go back to the fungus talk without taking away from the PGR discussion, are there any fungicides that should be kept away from T-Nex? I applied T-Nex on the 2nd and was planning to apply some Disease Ex tomorrow and Celsius Thursday, Is there an AI in either that won't do well in the turf alongside the T-Nex?


Generally speaking, I would probably not apply PGR to turf that is under disease stress.


----------



## Redtwin

Kamauxx said:


> To go back to the fungus talk without taking away from the PGR discussion, are there any fungicides that should be kept away from T-Nex? I applied T-Nex on the 2nd and was planning to apply some Disease Ex tomorrow and Celsius Thursday, Is there an AI in either that won't do well in the turf alongside the T-Nex?


I have heard that Propiconazole will ding bermuda so I would stay away from that one while under regulation or apply it towards the end of the cycle. Full disclosure: no firsthand experience, just what I have read.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Hey does anyone know of any temperature restrictions when spraying t Nex or paclo


----------



## Spammage

@CenlaLowell no experience with paclo, but I've sprayed T-Nex at over 100° on multiple occasions.


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> @CenlaLowell no experience with paclo, but I've sprayed T-Nex at over 100° on multiple occasions.


+1, I would just avoid spraying on stressed turf.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Thanks @Spammage and @Ware


----------



## Awar

I've applied Podium PGR twice at 0.25 oz/k and I'm cutting every 6 days, so far so good.

My next app is due on Monday 7/13 and I'm thinking I should bump up my rate this time because I have to drop-off my reel cartridge at Reel Rollers for repair (it's out of round and getting difficult to adjust for a clean cut). Repair time is unknown as their service partner is backed-up. They may be able to give me a loaner but I'm worried what if they don't and my reel takes over a week to get back.

Do you think bumping up to 0.3 oz/k *and* dropping my HOC by 1/8" from 11/16" to 5/8" before taking the reel for service will be a good mitigation plan? Or is it either one *or* the other?


----------



## LushTurf

If I have areas that are trying to fill in bare dirt, should I treat those areas with PGR? The Bermuda in those areas is growing really well, but I don't want to extend the time it takes to cover. I've read that PGR promotes lateral growth, but does that mean just thicker and more blades on each plant, or does that mean it promotes lateral spread (covering bare ground)?


----------



## thesourgin

LushTurf said:


> If I have areas that are trying to fill in bare dirt, should I treat those areas with PGR? The Bermuda in those areas is growing really well, but I don't want to extend the time it takes to cover. I've read that PGR promotes lateral growth, but does that mean just thicker and more blades on each plant, or does that mean it promotes lateral spread (covering bare ground)?


I've found that my areas that were filling in or see higher foot traffic were more susceptible to bronzing. I'm going to skip those areas in my next PGR application.


----------



## burnhagw

thesourgin said:


> LushTurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I have areas that are trying to fill in bare dirt, should I treat those areas with PGR? The Bermuda in those areas is growing really well, but I don't want to extend the time it takes to cover. I've read that PGR promotes lateral growth, but does that mean just thicker and more blades on each plant, or does that mean it promotes lateral spread (covering bare ground)?
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that my areas that were filling in or see higher foot traffic were more susceptible to bronzing. I'm going to skip those areas in my next PGR application.
Click to expand...

Same here, higher foot traffic saw more bronzing.


----------



## Brou

Does anyone mix t-nex with Celsius? (Trying to avoid having to read 45 pages for an answer)


----------



## Hapa512

Quick Question,

Can you apply T-Nex the day after mowing ? Is that possible ?


----------



## cldrunner

@Kamauxx I mixed T-Nex with Celsius and Certainty 6 days ago in a blanket spray and I have seen great results. No issue.

@Hapa512 Yes. you can apply the day after mowing but you will probably not see regulation for 3-4 days. If it is your first time I would use a reduced rate.


----------



## Hapa512

cldrunner said:


> @Kamauxx I mixed T-Nex with Celsius and Certainty 6 days ago in a blanket spray and I have seen great results. No issue.
> 
> @Hapa512 Yes. you can apply the day after mowing but you will probably not see regulation for 3-4 days. If it is your first time I would use a reduced rate.


@cldrunner Awesome ! Thank you ! This Texas Heat wave sucks...lol This will be the first application on my front yard so I was planning on a half rate, maybe even a little less. My backyard bronzed pretty bad the first time and I don't want that to happen to the front.

Thanks for the reply and help


----------



## jpos34

Can I apply to dew covered grass, or need to wait till the dew dries. I'm due for an app today and wanted to get it done before it got scorching hot


----------



## rjw0283

jpos34 said:


> Can I apply to dew covered grass, or need to wait till the dew dries. I'm due for an app today and wanted to get it done before it got scorching hot


yes! Lot of people do it so they can see their foot steps in the dew covered grass...


----------



## Awar

jpos34 said:


> Can I apply to dew covered grass, or need to wait till the dew dries. I'm due for an app today and wanted to get it done before it got scorching hot


@jpos34 that's the only way I would do it! This is from this morning:


----------



## jtmurphree

Ware said:


> Murfandturf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do most first time users remember getting the brown/yellowing on their first app?
> 
> After thinking about it- I'm wondering if I caused my own browning/yellowing with mowing vs the PGR?
> 
> I applied my first app and read not to mow for 3 days. So I waited...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using Trinexapac-ethyl? If so, I've never read anything about not mowing for 3 days - the label says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To minimize possible turf injury, apply Primo MAXX, then wait at least 4 hours before mowing or mow first, wait at least 1 hour, then apply Primo MAXX.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Do most of you mow before applying PGR or spray and then wait 4 hours before mowing?

I was thinking it would be easier to spray early in the morning while dew is still present and then wait 4-6 hours before mowing( this would limit me to only Saturday and Sunday applying though)


----------



## jpos34

Awar said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1594559524[/url] user_id=7314]
> Can I apply to dew covered grass, or need to wait till the dew dries. I'm due for an app today and wanted to get it done before it got scorching hot
> 
> 
> 
> @jpos34 that's the only way I would do it! This is from this morning:
Click to expand...




rjw0283 said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I apply to dew covered grass, or need to wait till the dew dries. I'm due for an app today and wanted to get it done before it got scorching hot
> 
> 
> 
> yes! Lot of people do it so they can see their foot steps in the dew covered grass...
Click to expand...

Thanks y'all for the advice. Got out and did this morning while the dew was still there and didn't have to use dye like I typically do


----------



## rjw0283

@jpos34 Spray tips matter! Once I switched to a t-jet nozzle, and how wide the spray fan is, I don't miss a spot. Super quick and easy, definitely worth the 7 or 8 bucks it cost. No Dye no dew, I just go out there walk my lines and spray.


----------



## Wfrobinette

FedDawg555 said:


> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a rate for TNex for Tiftuf? I know 419 is .38 oz and other hybrids are .25 oz. just wondering if anyone found a sweet spot for Tiftuf. I just sand top dressed So I've got at least 2 weeks before starting my PGR so just trying to plan ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the sweet spot will differ based on several factors like Location, Weather, soil type and desired HoC. I believe most are using the .25 rate recommended for .500 And lower HoCs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks that's kinda what I thought .25 is where I'll start and see how it responds and go up if needed. I thought I read somewhere that Tiftuf ate PGR for lunch but I can't find it, so I didn't know if it took a higher rate.
Click to expand...

My tiftuf takes 0.38oz of tnex just fine. In fact I just started adding 0.30 oz of paclo too. I cut at 0.75".


----------



## kmw

I've encountered the following claim in several posts and/or YouTube videos:


> Trinexapac-Ethyl (TE) not only reduces top-growth but also increases root growth


At first I thought this claim sounded too good to be true. But after reading some of the scientific literature on the topic, it seems like a reasonable hypothesis. The only problem is *there's not much evidence supporting the theory that TE increases root growth*...

Kentucky Bluegrass Growth Responses to Trinexapac-Ethyl, Traffic, and Nitrogen


> In summary, our data does not fully support our working hypothesis that reductions in shoot growth due to TE would result in greater tiller density and root mass under nontraffic conditions


14C-Trinexapac-Ethyl Absorption and Translocation in Kentucky Bluegrass


> any effects trinexapac-ethyl may have on the roots are an indirect function of its inhibitory effects on shoot growth. The similar lack of significant translocation to rhizome tissues suggested that trinexapac-ethyl has little direct impact on lateral development of rhizomatous turfgrass species such as Kentucky bluegrass.


Trinexapac-ethyl affects Kentucky bluegrass root architecture


> Trinexapac-Ethyl had no effect on root diameter


Am I missing something here? The benefits of TE are still very impressive (improved visual quality, shade tolerance, photosynthesis efficiency, etc.), but it seems like-at least based on current research-improved root growth shouldn't be included among them.


----------



## Spammage

@kmw I just read a study in the last week that showed a 16% increase in root mass with TE. The study showed that root mass was increased more in turf under water deficit, but was increased in turf watered daily to ET rates too. Unfortunately, this is one of those things that I don't know if a definitive answer exists.


----------



## wchang23

I applied Tnex PGR to my hybrid bermuda lawn this past weekend and it looks very brown/bronzing. I have approximately 3000 square feet and I applied .25oz/1000 square feet and also mixed with Sunniland 12-0-0 fertilizer that contains 6% chelated iron.

Should i have used less Tnex per thousand square feet? Like .10 to .15? Will the lawn green up more after one week with a mow?


----------



## burnhagw

wchang23 said:


> I applied Tnex PGR to my hybrid bermuda lawn this past weekend and it looks very brown/bronzing. I have approximately 3000 square feet and I applied .25oz/1000 square feet and also mixed with Sunniland 12-0-0 fertilizer that contains 6% chelated iron.
> 
> Should i have used less Tnex per thousand square feet? Like .10 to .15? Will the lawn green up more after one week with a mow?


I would say your rate was fine, and I had bronzing after the first treatment, but it got better as I did more applications. I mix in iron but still got some bronzing initially. It will green up.


----------



## wchang23

Thanks I will wait a couple of weeks for this to wear off and get back to a dark green color

I was browsing through domyown.com and noticed that they sell PGR in a smaller quantity of 8 oz. This is great for someone that needs a smaller quantity and can't find someone to split with from the market place.

https://www.domyown.com/pramaxis-mec-plant-growth-regulator-p-23245.html


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Anyone know if this is the correct t-jet for chapin backpack sprayer.


----------



## aoutvingtsept

Good morning TLF! Been a lurker here for awhile... just made my first application of PGR yesterday, hoping for great results!


----------



## Ware

aoutvingtsept said:


> Good morning TLF! Been a lurker here for awhile... just made my first application of PGR yesterday, hoping for great results!


Welcome! It will change your life. :thumbup:


----------



## bradleymichael

This is a picture I took a few days ago. This is after my 3rd application of TNex. One of these is treated with TNex, the other is not.


----------



## adgattoni

@Thor865 @Tellycoleman @Wfrobinette @thegrassfactor

What GDD reapplication interval have/are you guys using with paclo+tnex? Default in Greenkeeper is 300, but if it lasts as long as folks say I would think it would be higher.

This presentation suggests the relative clipping yield doesn't get back to 100% until ~450-500 GDD.

This paper suggests reapplying half way between peak suppression and 100% relative clipping yield, and recommends using a GDD between 300 and 350. I'm guessing they recommend applying it this early to account for the delay in the systemic effects getting into the plant.

With a combination of Tnex and Paclo, does it make sense that you may not need to reapply as early as 300-350, since the Tnex will be foliarly absorbed? I'm tempted to experiment with a reapplication interval somewhere around ~425.


----------



## Thor865

I always reapply around the 300 GDD. You will be safe around the 300-350GDD, but just observe the turf around that time and you'll learn what's best for you. For example, I hit 300 GDD last Wednesday and just re applied today. With an average of 20GDD per day, I was somewhere around 400GDD as of today. My last 2 mows was Sunday 19th, and Sunday 12th. Clipping yield was normal being it was 7 days between mows, however today with only 2 days post last mow, I can tell it already needs it again. Which means I should of re applied late last week around 300-350 as you said. That is what works for me, you may see different results @adgattoni


----------



## testwerke

Thoroughly impressed so far. 
I sprayed 0.25oz/k + Feature on 7/6 and mowed on 7/9. Haven't had to mow since, where before I was mowing twice a week.

The nutsedge is more visible now. Certainty to the rescue!

Next time I apply PGR I might just add in some Prodiamine WDG since I'm due. Haven't checked tank mixing though.


----------



## JRS 9572

You know I haven't noticed much increase of shoots off the bermuda grass stems since going to PGR. It's been great don't get me wrong. Just haven't noticed it being dramatic like others have shown. However, my next door neighbor has centipede, and occasionally I'll have to pull a sprig that's started up in the bermuda. I found one and pulled it out last night. Look how compact the shoots are off the stem. Usually there's a lot more space between them. What I pulled up is maybe 6" in length.


----------



## Wfrobinette

adgattoni said:


> @Thor865 @Tellycoleman @Wfrobinette @thegrassfactor
> 
> What GDD reapplication interval have/are you guys using with paclo+tnex? Default in Greenkeeper is 300, but if it lasts as long as folks say I would think it would be higher.
> 
> This presentation suggests the relative clipping yield doesn't get back to 100% until ~450-500 GDD.
> 
> This paper suggests reapplying half way between peak suppression and 100% relative clipping yield, and recommends using a GDD between 300 and 350. I'm guessing they recommend applying it this early to account for the delay in the systemic effects getting into the plant.
> 
> With a combination of Tnex and Paclo, does it make sense that you may not need to reapply as early as 300-350, since the Tnex will be foliarly absorbed? I'm tempted to experiment with a reapplication interval somewhere around ~425.


I'm not thrilled with the results of either product right now. My reel mower has been out of commission for a while since mid-June. And due to Covid the parts are on back order until end of month. So I have been mowing closer to 2 inches(I tried 1.25 but I was severely scalping along mulch beds, sidewalks and driveway if mower wheels slipped off the grass) with a rotary instead of 0.5 to 0.75 with the reel. I'm still mowing every 2 to 3 days.

Even if I get the reel back in service by 8/7 I'm not sure I have time for a scalp down to 0.5 a recovery(2 to 3 weeks). That give me September but thats when things to start to slow down growth wise due to some cooler temps.

Looks like it will be next year before I can test on Bermuda.


----------



## cldrunner

Anyone else having trouble resting the the threshold to zero in the Greencast GDD website?


----------



## Mightyquinn

I just applied my 3rd application of TNex+Paclo and I have to say that I am really liking the results so far. The first app I applied .14oz/M of TNex and .25oz/M of Paclo. I was getting pretty good control after it kicked in after a few day and I was mowing about every 5 days and catching about 1/3 less clippings then I do with just TNex alone after 3-4 days. On the second app I applied both at .25oz/M and noticed I was getting the same control but there was some minor "browning" that occurred it wasn't totally noticeable but I could see it. On this last app, I did .20oz/M for both and so far so good.

I am using the 300 GDD and haven't ran into any issues and I am sure I could probably stretch both the GDD and go to 6-7 days between mowings but I can't bring myself to do it  I am mowing at .5" and I try to control how much water and nitrogen I am applying as I don't want to go overboard with either as that just creates more issues. But so far, so good in my book on using both of them.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> ...and I try to control how much water and nitrogen I am applying as I don't want to go overboard with either as that just creates more issues.


Agree. I have only applied around one pound of Nitrogen (total) per thousand this year and the yard is looking/behaving nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## DLav8r

Safe to spray NEXT biostim pack and a day later apply PGR?


----------



## Tellycoleman

I agree with all of the above statements. You need to do 300-350GDD.
It takes 3 days min before PacLo sticks in. So if you apply at 300. + 3-4 days to kick in then the GDD will be close to 360-380 when the PGR kicks in.


----------



## cglarsen

Pretty small bump in GDDs layering the Paclo with TNex. Why not just stick with the latter?


----------



## Redtwin

cglarsen said:


> Pretty small bump in GDDs layering the Paclo with TNex. Why not just stick with the latter?


I have not tried it yet but I assume you would get better regulation stacking them. It will last the same amount of GDD but with better regulation it would be worth it.


----------



## Mightyquinn

cglarsen said:


> Pretty small bump in GDDs layering the Paclo with TNex. Why not just stick with the latter?


By using the Paclo, it seems to extend your mowing intervals and reduce the grass clippings even more while maintaining the same appearance.


----------



## burnhagw

DLav8r said:


> Safe to spray NEXT biostim pack and a day later apply PGR?


I don't see any issues with that.


----------



## Tellycoleman

cglarsen said:


> Pretty small bump in GDDs layering the Paclo with TNex. Why not just stick with the latter?


A few reasons for me. 
1) it allowed me to eliminate my common bermuda from my Yukon 
2) in the heat of summer tnex will last maybe 8 GDD. So you do get to extend it more. Bit if your cool with spraying more thats fine to.
3) The amount of suppression is doubled. Once you get the rate dialed in. I only mow once a week. Maybe every 6 days with a lot of rain. 
4) Vacation regulation is great. I was gone for 12 days last year and didnt even scalp my lawn. 
5) increased seed head management


----------



## CenlaLowell

Tellycoleman said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty small bump in GDDs layering the Paclo with TNex. Why not just stick with the latter?
> 
> 
> 
> A few reasons for me.
> 1) it allowed me to eliminate my common bermuda from my Yukon
> 2) in the heat of summer tnex will last maybe 8 GDD. So you do get to extend it more. Bit if your cool with spraying more thats fine to.
> 3) The amount of suppression is doubled. Once you get the rate dialed in. I only mow once a week. Maybe every 6 days with a lot of rain.
> 4) Vacation regulation is great. I was gone for 12 days last year and didnt even scalp my lawn.
> 5) increased seed head management
Click to expand...

@Tellycoleman 


> 1) it allowed me to eliminate my common bermuda from my Yukon


How did this happen???


----------



## Texastwostep01

Wfrobinette said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the sweet spot will differ based on several factors like Location, Weather, soil type and desired HoC. I believe most are using the .25 rate recommended for .500 And lower HoCs
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that's kinda what I thought .25 is where I'll start and see how it responds and go up if needed. I thought I read somewhere that Tiftuf ate PGR for lunch but I can't find it, so I didn't know if it took a higher rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My tiftuf takes 0.38oz of tnex just fine. In fact I just started adding 0.30 oz of paclo too. I cut at 0.75".
Click to expand...

I have around 14,000 of 419 in the front / side and then 5,000 of TifTuf in the back. I just put down my 3rd application and have been hitting them the same with .25oz per 1,000sqft. My TifTuf is a bit healthier (i did it after the pool went in, the 419 was from the builder) but for sure the TifTuf pushes through the PGR faster, a LOT faster. I'm on a super weird mowing schedule because of it but what else am I going to do these days? I Will probably bump up to .35 or .4 on the TifTuf moving forward. The 419 seems do be doing just right with .25. With this insane heat in Texas and no rain I can almost mow the 419 every other WEEK, the TIF TUF with my .25PGR I'm probably every 5 days! Both Still look green and low though, pretty amazing. Hope that helps!

So I don't have the magic number for you but .25 does seem low on the TifTuf and definitely doesn't stunt like the 419. I'd agree with above and maybe put an extra .1 or .15 for TifTuf for total of .35 to .4.


----------



## Brou

PGR experts, on the Greenkeeper app what does "relative clipping yield" refer to?

Going by a GDD of 240 I shouldn't have to reapply until Monday but I just cut a LOT off. I actually left lines of clippings in some areas of my lawn and it was cut just 4 days ago. Plus, I'm only cutting at 1 1/4". The lawn has got 1.9" of water in the last 3 days so maybe that's why there was so much growth.

My relative clipping yield says 49% suppression.

Seems like I should have reapplied t-nex a few days ago.


----------



## Redtwin

Relative clipping yield is the amount of reduced or rebounded clippings, it's an estimate. So if you could mow your unregulated lawn every other day and fill one catcher of clippings, at 50% suppression you would only get a half catcher full of clippings. The GDD is only used to determine when you need to reapply. As far as suppression, you would need to increase your rate a little (or mow more often) if you feel you are still cutting too much off. 
For example, I applied at .25oz/1000sf on my last app. I still mow every other day or else I will scalp. My next app will be at .38oz so that I can try to mow every third day without scalping.


----------



## Brou

Redtwin said:


> Relative clipping yield is the amount of reduced or rebounded clippings, it's an estimate. So if you could mow your unregulated lawn every other day and fill one catcher of clippings, at 50% suppression you would only get a half catcher full of clippings. The GDD is only used to determine when you need to reapply. As far as suppression, you would need to increase your rate a little (or mow more often) if you feel you are still cutting too much off.
> For example, I applied at .25oz/1000sf on my last app. I still mow every other day or else I will scalp. My next app will be at .38oz so that I can try to mow every third day without scalping.


Got it, thanks!

My last app was also .25 so I'll probably increase that tomorrow.


----------



## ZachUA

I applied pgr mixed with feature this morn. How long should I wait before cutting the grass? If I don't get to it tomorrow morning, I won't be able to get to it till next weekend. Will waiting increase the pgr effectiveness, or will it make no difference if I cut it tomorrow or next weekend.


----------



## Redtwin

If you're using T-Nex this is from the label...
___________
Turfgrass injury can be minimized by using one of the following options:
1. Mow 4 hours after the application of Quali-Pro® T-Nex®;
OR
2. Mow 1 hour before application of Quali-Pro® T-Nex®
___________

I don't think you have to mow within 4 hours so you should be fine waiting.


----------



## burnhagw

ZachUA said:


> I applied pgr mixed with feature this morn. How long should I wait before cutting the grass? If I don't get to it tomorrow morning, I won't be able to get to it till next weekend. Will waiting increase the pgr effectiveness, or will it make no difference if I cut it tomorrow or next weekend.


Cut it tomorrow for sure, you don't wanna go another week.


----------



## Tellycoleman

CenlaLowell said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty small bump in GDDs layering the Paclo with TNex. Why not just stick with the latter?
> 
> 
> 
> A few reasons for me.
> 1) it allowed me to eliminate my common bermuda from my Yukon
> 
> @Tellycoleman
> 
> 
> 
> 1) it allowed me to eliminate my common bermuda from my Yukon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did this happen???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common bermuda does not like PacLo at all. And rates that my Yukon loves will totally hurt the common. That in combination with mowing below 1/2 inch. Suppressed the common to the point that the Yukon took over after one season
Click to expand...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Tellycoleman said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few reasons for me.
> 1) it allowed me to eliminate my common bermuda from my Yukon
> 
> @Tellycoleman
> 
> How did this happen???
> 
> 
> 
> Common bermuda does not like PacLo at all. And rates that my Yukon loves will totally hurt the common. That in combination with mowing below 1/2 inch. Suppressed the common to the point that the Yukon took over after one season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Tellycoleman
> 
> That's why my Bermuda looks like it's struggling in the backyard. I didn't know that.
Click to expand...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Awar said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I apply to dew covered grass, or need to wait till the dew dries. I'm due for an app today and wanted to get it done before it got scorching hot
> 
> 
> 
> @jpos34 that's the only way I would do it! This is from this morning:
Click to expand...

I'm looking at your foot prints and I'm wondering if you spray in both directions? If so are you over applying?


----------



## rjw0283

CenlaLowell said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I apply to dew covered grass, or need to wait till the dew dries. I'm due for an app today and wanted to get it done before it got scorching hot
> 
> 
> 
> @jpos34 that's the only way I would do it! This is from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking at your foot prints and I'm wondering if you spray in both directions? If so are you over applying?
Click to expand...

I was wondering what you were talking about, until I looked harder... I see footprints going the other way.


----------



## Awar

CenlaLowell said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I apply to dew covered grass, or need to wait till the dew dries. I'm due for an app today and wanted to get it done before it got scorching hot
> 
> 
> 
> @jpos34 that's the only way I would do it! This is from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking at your foot prints and I'm wondering if you spray in both directions? If so are you over applying?
Click to expand...

@CenlaLowell yes I do perpendicular passes when spraying. That's how I'm currently calibrated to apply 0.8 gal/k. I'm not over-applying as I mix the right amount of products for the size of my lawn and I'm spraying consistently over my lawn.


----------



## lynchburg14

I did my first T-Nex on Monday and I can see that it is doing it's job. However I am seeing some browning of the bermuda leaf is that normal. I am going to do a soil test on this Monday but am afraid to add fertilizer as my next application is not for 2 weeks by the company that does the yard. I got fertilizer burn already once because I added fertilizer when I leveled and they treated the yard two days later (did not know they were coming).


----------



## rjw0283

lynchburg14 said:


> I did my first T-Nex on Monday and I can see that it is doing it's job. However I am seeing some browning of the bermuda leaf is that normal. I am going to do a soil test on this Monday but am afraid to add fertilizer as my next application is not for 2 weeks by the company that does the yard. I got fertilizer burn already once because I added fertilizer when I leveled and they treated the yard two days later (did not know they were coming).


It'll recover, mine did some browning pretty bad the first time. Why do you still keep the lawn service? If your spraying PGR, you can spray whatever it is that they spray as well, and add it to the sprayer during PGR time. It's hard to formulate a lawn care plan when you have a company showing up whenever they want spraying whatever they want.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I looked back a few pages and didn't see a picture like this. Thought it might be interesting to those thinking about using PGR.


----------



## Spammage

I thought this was interesting. I typically delete my last app when I enter the new one. However, I let it go this time to see how the two play together. My recent app shows 50% suppression, but the prior app shows 20% rebound. I would therefore guess that I'm truly only getting 30% suppression.


----------



## Ware

I think the "rebound" only occurs if the previously sprayed area is left untreated.


----------



## Redtwin

Ware said:


> I think the "rebound" only occurs if the previously sprayed area is left untreated.


That's the way I interpret it as well. The 20% rebound is where you would be if you had not reapplied. Since you reapplied, the previous app estimates are obsolete.


----------



## Spammage

@Ware @Redtwin you guys might be right. I just thought it is interesting since I never let it keep my app shown that long. It isn't like there is anything else that could be done about it.


----------



## Awar

I like to keep my previous apps just to have a record of the dates of applications and duration of regulation. I just remembered I need to log yesterday's app!


----------



## Redtwin

Awar said:


> I like to keep my previous apps just to have a record of the dates of applications and duration of regulation. I just remembered I need to log yesterday's app!


You can pull that information from the Past Apps tab even after removing it from the Product Expiration Lifetime. However, I do see the value in keeping it visible for quick reference.


----------



## Awar

Redtwin said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to keep my previous apps just to have a record of the dates of applications and duration of regulation. I just remembered I need to log yesterday's app!
> 
> 
> 
> You can pull that information from the Past Apps tab even after removing it from the Product Expiration Lifetime. However, I do see the value in keeping it visible for quick reference.
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks!


----------



## cldrunner

@tcorbitt20 Very impressive picture!!


----------



## Wfrobinette

Texastwostep01 said:


> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that's kinda what I thought .25 is where I'll start and see how it responds and go up if needed. I thought I read somewhere that Tiftuf ate PGR for lunch but I can't find it, so I didn't know if it took a higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> My tiftuf takes 0.38oz of tnex just fine. In fact I just started adding 0.30 oz of paclo too. I cut at 0.75".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have around 14,000 of 419 in the front / side and then 5,000 of TifTuf in the back. I just put down my 3rd application and have been hitting them the same with .25oz per 1,000sqft. My TifTuf is a bit healthier (i did it after the pool went in, the 419 was from the builder) but for sure the TifTuf pushes through the PGR faster, a LOT faster. I'm on a super weird mowing schedule because of it but what else am I going to do these days? I Will probably bump up to .35 or .4 on the TifTuf moving forward. The 419 seems do be doing just right with .25. With this insane heat in Texas and no rain I can almost mow the 419 every other WEEK, the TIF TUF with my .25PGR I'm probably every 5 days! Both Still look green and low though, pretty amazing. Hope that helps!
> 
> So I don't have the magic number for you but .25 does seem low on the TifTuf and definitely doesn't stunt like the 419. I'd agree with above and maybe put an extra .1 or .15 for TifTuf for total of .35 to .4.
Click to expand...

I wasn't impressed with the combo this go around. I've been having to cut at 2 inches(gasp) due to my reel mower being out of commission. I'm still mowing every 2 to 3 days. I just applied 0.38/1000 of Tnex yesterday. I'm using 250 GDD this year so far but just moved back to 225 as I did last year.

I'm going to try cutting back on N from 1 lb back to 0.5 and less water to see if I can get more suppression.


----------



## tcorbitt20

cldrunner said:


> @tcorbitt20 Very impressive picture!!


Thanks. I thought it was cool to see the difference side by side.


----------



## burnhagw

Wfrobinette said:


> Texastwostep01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tiftuf takes 0.38oz of tnex just fine. In fact I just started adding 0.30 oz of paclo too. I cut at 0.75".
> 
> 
> 
> I have around 14,000 of 419 in the front / side and then 5,000 of TifTuf in the back. I just put down my 3rd application and have been hitting them the same with .25oz per 1,000sqft. My TifTuf is a bit healthier (i did it after the pool went in, the 419 was from the builder) but for sure the TifTuf pushes through the PGR faster, a LOT faster. I'm on a super weird mowing schedule because of it but what else am I going to do these days? I Will probably bump up to .35 or .4 on the TifTuf moving forward. The 419 seems do be doing just right with .25. With this insane heat in Texas and no rain I can almost mow the 419 every other WEEK, the TIF TUF with my .25PGR I'm probably every 5 days! Both Still look green and low though, pretty amazing. Hope that helps!
> 
> So I don't have the magic number for you but .25 does seem low on the TifTuf and definitely doesn't stunt like the 419. I'd agree with above and maybe put an extra .1 or .15 for TifTuf for total of .35 to .4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't impressed with the combo this go around. I've been having to cut at 2 inches(gasp) due to my reel mower being out of commission. I'm still mowing every 2 to 3 days. I just applied 0.38/1000 of Tnex yesterday. I'm using 250 GDD this year so far but just moved back to 225 as I did last year.
> 
> I'm going to try cutting back on N from 1 lb back to 0.5 and less water to see if I can get more suppression.
Click to expand...

That's what I did. I moved from 1lb to .5lb and barely water now because of random rain storms. My neighbors have been watering a lot, and I haven't...and my lawn is rich green, and thick. I truly believe t's the PGR making a big difference. It has so many more benefits than just preventing vertical growth.


----------



## rjw0283

@burnhagw Yeah me too, but I've been applying potassium every 2 weeks and a wetting agent 1 x a month. So it's hard to say what's caused me to get about a week without watering before it starts turning color from drought.


----------



## Mightyquinn

rjw0283 said:


> @burnhagw Yeah me too, but I've been applying potassium every 2 weeks and a wetting agent 1 x a month. So it's hard to say what's caused me to get about a week without watering before it starts turning color from drought.


I've noticed the same thing this year. I have hardly had to water the lawn at all this year even with the 90+ temps we have been having all month. We have been getting enough rain though this year which has made a big difference also. But it seems my lawns doesn't get as heat stressed as quickly as it normally does.


----------



## Bermuda_Nate

First timer here. Can someone recommend the amount oz/1,000sqft? I applied to my common Bermuda and it turned some of it the yellow color at only .5 per and it calls for .75? I am guessing that is why I saw some yellowing. It's time to reapply I'm thinking maybe try .3-.4? HOC is around 2" (I know but I have a large yard) &#129322; thanks for any help. I tried reading through the this post but after several pages.....whewww


----------



## FedDawg555

cldrunner said:


> Anyone else having trouble resting the the threshold to zero in the Greencast GDD website?


Yes...same issue here.
I emailed tech support 2 days ago no response. I use both Greenkeeper and GreenCast just to compare GDD.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Bermuda_Nate said:


> First timer here. Can someone recommend the amount oz/1,000sqft? I applied to my common Bermuda and it turned some of it the yellow color at only .5 per and it calls for .75? I am guessing that is why I saw some yellowing. It's time to reapply I'm thinking maybe try .3-.4? HOC is around 2" (I know but I have a large yard) 🤪 thanks for any help. I tried reading through the this post but after several pages.....whewww


When you say you have common Bermuda, did you or someone else seed it? Or was it sod? What are you using to spray the PGR? Did you calibrate the sprayer before applying and if so what is your gallons/1,000 sq/ft? Are you using GDD for reapplication?


----------



## sangheili

Looking for some info on T-Nex vs Aneuw. Apparently Aneuw can help suppress Poa A. but it seems likely T-Nex might have the same effect. Also the sales info on Aneuw states a longer period of control. Has anyone compared the two? I just bought some T-Nex but would easily return it to Amazon if Aneuw is a better product (pricing seems similar).


----------



## rjw0283

Mightyquinn said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @burnhagw Yeah me too, but I've been applying potassium every 2 weeks and a wetting agent 1 x a month. So it's hard to say what's caused me to get about a week without watering before it starts turning color from drought.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed the same thing this year. I have hardly had to water the lawn at all this year even with the 90+ temps we have been having all month. We have been getting enough rain though this year which has made a big difference also. But it seems my lawns doesn't get as heat stressed as quickly as it normally does.
Click to expand...

yeah, you're right. And even though we have had 20 days or so with 90 plus temps, when it does rain it's a good soaking of .5-to 1 inch. But all the other stuff (pgr, nutrients,wetting agent) has definitely helped. My neighbors yard is bermuda but doesn't get nutrients at all or water and it's BURNT! alot of the yards in my neighborhood are burnt, during this stretch of 90 degree days I may have watered 4-5 times in a 3-4 week time frame. But I've waited for my yard to turn color, hit it with water and it usually rains a day or 2 after and returns back to 100% awesome again. I've changed my water strategy this year to only watering when it looks like it needs it. In years past, I would have needed water 3 days after it rained an inch, but i was SEVERELY lacking some K. (I was at 29 PPM)


----------



## DLav8r

Just applied my first PGR app with chelates iron mixed in. No bronzing issues thankfully . For those in the southeast, roughly how late do you apply your last PGR apps for the season? Late September?


----------



## Redtwin

DLav8r said:


> Just applied my first PGR app with chelates iron mixed in. No bronzing issues thankfully . For those in the southeast, roughly how late do you apply your last PGR apps for the season? Late September?


When it cools down and the growth slows. You'll notice that you are not cutting anything off. When I can get it down to twice a week, I stop regulating.


----------



## Brou

I'm dealing with some fungus issues and the lawn is due for a new round of t-nex on the 6th. I've read conflicting information about applying PGR while fighting fungus. Some say the PGR helps suppress the fungus in a similar way it does the grass. Some say the suppression of the grass strengthens fungus ability to spread.

What say you guys?


----------



## Spammage

@Kamauxx I say spray the PGR. Going into a rebound with an active fungus sounds like a bad combination.


----------



## cldrunner

@Kamauxx From the label:

Enhanced fungicide performance has been demonstrated in research trials when monthly applications of Quali-Pro® T-Nex® at the label rate or biweekly applications at 1/2 the label rate were shown to strengthen the turfgrass and to help it resist disease. Since mowing is less frequent and removal of leaf material is reduced, contact and systemic fungicide products remain more effective in or on the turf longer.

SUPPRESSION OF ANTHRACNOSE
Quali-Pro® T-Nex® can be applied at rates of 0.1 to 0.2 fl oz per 1000 sq ft every 7 to 14 days to suppress basal rot anthracnose. Use the lower rate when seedheads are present. For optimal disease control, tank mix with Quali-Pro® Propiconazole 14.3, Quali-Pro® Chlorothalonil, Medallion®, or other fungicides registered for the control of anthracnose.


----------



## Brou

Well damn. That's pretty definitive. Thanks gents.


----------



## Tmank87

When in the season do you guys stop using PGR? Any concerns treating the lawn heading into the latter part of the growing season/into dormancy?

I let my lawn come out of regulation about 5 days ago, already regretting it.

Obviously climate dependent, but a rule of thumb? September, October?

Was hesitant to keep regulating and wanted to get thoughts/opinions.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Spray a fungicide and let it recover. PGR will still slow down how fast the blades recover.
http://grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_pgrs_affect_turfdisease/


----------



## Brou

Sbcgenii said:


> Spray a fungicide and let it recover. PGR will still slow down how fast the blades recover.
> http://grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_pgrs_affect_turfdisease/


That was an interesting read. And based on their studies I'll wait until after my next t-nex application to apply Armada 50.

Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Tmank87 said:


> When in the season do you guys stop using PGR? Any concerns treating the lawn heading into the latter part of the growing season/into dormancy?
> 
> I let my lawn come out of regulation about 5 days ago, already regretting it.
> 
> Obviously climate dependent, but a rule of thumb? September, October?
> 
> Was hesitant to keep regulating and wanted to get thoughts/opinions.


I usually keep applying it until it really isn't needed anymore. Basically when the temps start to really dip and you are only having to mow once a week and barely cutting anything off.


----------



## daniel3507

Can someone check my math for me? I'm struggling for some reason.

I applied 15ml to 1,800sq ft. 15ml is about half an ounce. That puts my application at .28oz per 1,000sq ft correct?


----------



## bhutchinson87

daniel3507 said:


> Can someone check my math for me? I'm struggling for some reason.
> 
> I applied 15ml to 1,800sq ft. 15ml is about half an ounce. That puts my application at .28oz per 1,000sq ft correct?


Your math is correct :thumbup:


----------



## JRS 9572

So I sprayed T-Nex for the 5th time this summer last night about 6PM. I had a pop up thunderstorm show up at 8:15 PM and dump about a 1/2" of rain.

Is the T-Nex app going to be effective? Should I do it again? Looking for advice. Thanks


----------



## Redtwin

I think it will work just fine. I've heard worse scenarios here that still regulated.


----------



## burnhagw

JRS 9572 said:


> So I sprayed T-Nex for the 5th time this summer last night about 6PM. I had a pop up thunderstorm show up at 8:15 PM and dump about a 1/2" of rain.
> 
> Is the T-Nex app going to be effective? Should I do it again? Looking for advice. Thanks


It's fine, only needs like 30 minutes to dry.


----------



## Mightyquinn

JRS 9572 said:


> So I sprayed T-Nex for the 5th time this summer last night about 6PM. I had a pop up thunderstorm show up at 8:15 PM and dump about a 1/2" of rain.
> 
> Is the T-Nex app going to be effective? Should I do it again? Looking for advice. Thanks





burnhagw said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I sprayed T-Nex for the 5th time this summer last night about 6PM. I had a pop up thunderstorm show up at 8:15 PM and dump about a 1/2" of rain.
> 
> Is the T-Nex app going to be effective? Should I do it again? Looking for advice. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine, only needs like 30 minutes to dry.
Click to expand...

Like @burnhagw said you really only need 30-60 minutes for it to sit on the leaf blade before you are good to go. I usually plan for 1 hour, especially if there is rain in the area or I need to water in something that I have added to the mix.


----------



## DLav8r

I'm come out of regulation this friday.. how many days early can I apply the next PGR app? 2nd time using it and we are going out of town at the end of this week so I want to get it done before we leave. Any harm applying 3 days early?


----------



## Spammage

@DLav8r you aren't technically out of regulation on Friday, but that is the recommended reapplication timing so that you remain in full regulation given that the new application takes some time to become effective. That being said, you can apply a little early or a little late and likely not notice much of a difference.


----------



## DLav8r

Spammage said:


> @DLav8r you aren't technically out of regulation on Friday, but that is the recommended reapplication timing so that you remain in full regulation given that the new application takes some time to become effective. That being said, you can apply a little early or a little late and likely not notice much of a difference.


Thank you!


----------



## tcorbitt20

I tried searching through the topic, but is there any reason not to do a HOC reset a week after PGR application? I'm just not happy with 7/8" and hoping to get back down to 1/2" and maintain at 5/8" through the summer/fall.


----------



## CenlaLowell

This is what I've noticed. Spraying Paclo and t Nex give a much longer suppression than greenkeeper Logs. My yard is still suppressed and it's been since June 13 sine I sprayed. Whenever I spray again I'm shooting for once a month then I will track the gdd manually.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Man this is wild


Definitely works looks pretty cool, bit if your looking for your yard to spread and cover other areas do not spray this. It's best to wait until you get the coverage you want


----------



## DLav8r

Thoughts on a HOC reset under PGR? I just applied my 2nd app 4 days ago. If I go .5" reset would the grass grow back or is it better to wait for a reset until the PGR is done?


----------



## Redtwin

I typically wait to do a reset after GDD 200 but as hot as it has been, you'd probably be OK to do it now.


----------



## JRS 9572

@CenlaLowell I thought I was bringing something impressive, but yours takes the cake. Pulled this out of encroaching on a flower bed this morning.


----------



## TampaBayFL

@JRS 9572 .....that is incredible! It looks like a pine tree branch!


----------



## 1FASTSS

JRS 9572 said:


> @CenlaLowell I thought I was bringing something impressive, but yours takes the cake. Pulled this out of encroaching on a flower bed this morning.


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## cldrunner

I mowed again after being gone on vacation(13 days between cuts). GDD's were 450 and there was still very little growth(1/4-1/2 inch) and not a visible rebound. It was hot here in North Texas and some GDD's were 40. I think I am going to shift my thinking a bit and instead of applying at 200-250, I am going to start pushing for 350-400. For me in the summer that equates out to about every 2 weeks. I cut at about 2 inches and my goal is really to cut every 10-12 days and apply every two weeks.


----------



## Spammage

cldrunner said:


> I mowed again after being gone on vacation(13 days between cuts). GDD's were 450 and there was still very little growth(1/4-1/2 inch) and not a visible rebound. It was hot here in North Texas and some GDD's were 40. I think I am going to shift my thinking a bit and instead of applying at 200-250, I am going to start pushing for 350-400. For me in the summer that equates out to about every 2 weeks. I cut at about 2 inches and my goal is really to cut every 10-12 days and apply every two weeks.


It looks like you are comparing GDD reapplication timing in Celsius with actual GDD in Fahrenheit. Our GDD here in N TX average about 20-22° C this time of year. Reapplication timing has been as short as 11 days (one app last year or the year before), but is typically 13. I usually do 14 days to make it easy with no detrimental effects.


----------



## CenlaLowell

JRS 9572 said:


> @CenlaLowell I thought I was bringing something impressive, but yours takes the cake. Pulled this out of encroaching on a flower bed this morning.


I think I got those results because I over regulated my turf. I was listening at the @thegrassfactor show and they were saying turfs with a higher hoc didn't need as much pgr. They were correct because the last time I sprayed was June and my turf never came out of regulation yet.

I was following the greenkeeper and it had me spraying about every 17 days.


----------



## cldrunner

@Spammage Yes. I have been using a base temp of 50F. That has the GDD's at 35-40 lately. I should have been using base temp of 10C. I have been applying .20-.25 per 1000. Thanks for the correction. How much are you applying every two weeks?


----------



## Spammage

cldrunner said:


> @Spammage Yes. I have been using a base temp of 50F. That has the GDD's at 35-40 lately. I should have been using base temp of 10C. I have been applying .20-.25 per 1000. Thanks for the correction. How much are you applying every two weeks?


My zoysia is a bit of a different beast. While bermuda outgrows zoysia if neither is regulated, the opposite is true with regulation. I start each season at .25 per 1000, but increase as temps rise. I'm currently at .35/1000. I have patches of bermuda that could go a week between cuts at that level, but the zoysia still requires twice per week cutting. I'm thinking about trying Paclo to see if it might work better for the zoysia.


----------



## onebadrubi

How late in the year will you guys spray PGR on Bermuda ?


----------



## JRS 9572

@CenlaLowell mine (the app) has had me spraying about every 12 days. Due tomorrow.


----------



## Redtwin

I spray until the grass slows down enough that I can mow twice a week without scalping. That will probably be late October here. I don't even think about it until we start getting some cooler nights.


----------



## Don_Bass

Pgr rebound? Anyone experience it? My lawn was fine. After app a month later my grass started growing thin. Not as thick anymore. & lawn scalps now. Any one ever experience it?


----------



## Redtwin

I've gone through rebounds a couple of times. Even mowing every day was not enough to keep it from scalping. I will avoid rebound at all costs from now on. The only time I will allow rebound now is if I scalp towards the end of regulation or sand level.


----------



## Don_Bass

Redtwin said:


> I've gone through rebounds a couple of times. Even mowing every day was not enough to keep it from scalping. I will avoid rebound at all costs from now on. The only time I will allow rebound now is if I scalp towards the end of regulation or sand level.


How do u avoid rebound?


----------



## TampaBayFL

I believe rebound occurs when the regulation from the PGR "wears off" and growth os no longer regulated (and in fact may accelerate). From what I have learned from the experience of others, it appears best practice to track the PGR applications using GDD and reapplying before the rebound starts.


----------



## TampaBayFL

I'm actually sitting on a quantity of Primo PGR right now and haven't applied it for this reason...... I'm not sure if I want to get into this whole PGR game and have one more thing to stay on top of!


----------



## Redtwin

Don_Bass said:


> How do u avoid rebound?


You have to keep it under regulation until the weather cools and the normal growth slows. It's not always a negative to have it go into rebound. It can be very helpful when sand leveling or doing a mid-season scalp.

T-Nex blocks the hormone gibberellin that encourages cell elongation in grass, but don't think of it as just stopping the hormone, it actually builds up like a dam so once the regulation wears off the dam breaks and it floods with gibberellins and surges in growth.


----------



## lanc0227

My T Nex came in today. I did a scalp last weekend. Saturday marks the 4 week or installation of the sod. When should I apply the PGR?


----------



## Awar

Trying not to start a new thread to ask, but when would you apply your last PGR app? *What kind of day/night temperatures should I look for?*

I applied this morning and still have enough to apply at my full rate (~0.32oz/k) once at a reduced rate (0.25oz/k) once, so I can apply at full rate around 9/20, and if necessary at a lower rate around 10/5.

Here's the September forecast and I'm in the Atlanta area:


----------



## ZEM

Would it be okay to blanket spray quinclorac while under PGR regulation? (I have torpedo grass trying to make a come back.)


----------



## wiseowl

Hello lawn friends,

I've got a couple questions about my second application of TNEX.

Setup:
2200 sq/ft of TIF419 HOC 1" (yes I know, this was new sod this year, didn't want to thrash it at 1/2" or 3/4")
1st app TNEX was "half rate" .420 ounces for 2200 sq/ft with GDD set to 225 in greenskeeper.

I got great suppression, was able to go 7 days without cutting, it was fantastic. 
I was about 5 days before 225 GDD was set to expire and I noticed a big amount of growth so I figured it was starting the rebound stage and I needed to apply. I went with the same half-rate again and this time set my GDD at 200, was this a mistake? Should I have went .38 oz per 1000 sq/ft this time around and kept same 225 GDD? I ask because I'm back to mowing every other day under this new application.

1 week after my PGR application I had to lay down my screaming green 16-2-3 which really greened it up and visually doesn't appear to have pushed growth much more so I know the suppression is working.

Thoughts, answers? TIA


----------



## Redtwin

From what I understand about T-Nex the higher rate won't last longer but you will get more regulation. Since you are applying low rates, I would just make your next app .38oz to see how it responds. You might get a little bronzing but it should go away after a couple of mows.


----------



## wiseowl

Thanks @Redtwin I've went ahead and sprayed .38/1000 yesterday. No bronzing today and will be mowing today. I went back to 225 GDD as a test as well. Once I get closer to a respray I think I need to spray again at a higher rate than .38 to prep for my overseed of rye this year, at least that's what I read

Snippet for primmo max in regards the an overseed:


----------



## Buster

Hey guys, I'm thinking of trying PGR on part of my Bermuda lawn this year. Awesome thread, I think I've read about half of it!

Questions:

1. Is the below sprayer okay for applications? I've got it semi-calibrated, but use it for my pre Em and essentially just fill the right amount that covers say 1,000 sqft, and then just spray 1,000 sqft sections of lawn at a time until its empty, then reload and repeat.

2. Any preference of product for N TX? T Nex seems to be popular.

Thanks!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Buster said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking of trying PGR on part of my Bermuda lawn this year. Awesome thread, I think I've read about half of it!
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. Is the below sprayer okay for applications? I've got it semi-calibrated, but use it for my pre Em and essentially just fill the right amount that covers say 1,000 sqft, and then just spray 1,000 sqft sections of lawn at a time until its empty, then reload and repeat.
> 
> 2. Any preference of product for N TX? T Nex seems to be popular.
> 
> Thanks!


No


----------



## Redtwin

Hose-end sprayers are no good for PGR. I believe the label on T-Nex specifically notes to not apply with hose-end sprayer or through irrigation.


----------



## Buster

Okay, thanks guys. I've been doing more research and it seems a pump sprayer, backpack, or tow behind is the way to go. Appreciate the help.


----------



## jpos34

This will be my second season using PGR, last year I achieved great results. This year I want to step up my game again. What kind of nutrients or products can I add in with the PGR to achieve even better results. Ive seen some people say they add in Feature, or liquid chelated iron. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Jeff20

+1. I will be doing the same thing. Adding a light app of L.I. every 4 or 5 weeks with pgr should keep the yard nice and green.


----------



## Backyard Soldier

jpos34 said:


> This will be my second season using PGR, last year I achieved great results. This year I want to step up my game again. What kind of nutrients or products can I add in with the PGR to achieve even better results. Ive seen some people say they add in Feature, or liquid chelated iron. What do you guys recommend?


I add Feature 6-0-0 with every app of PGR. The combination has proven to give me superb results.


----------



## burnhagw

PGR is so amazing. It makes the lawn super thick. I also noticed I barely had to water the lawn like my neighbors. I added Ferromec AC Liquid Iron 15-0-0 to a lot of my PGR applications.


----------



## Rooster

T-Nex is on its way. I'll be using it on my 419 and Royal TXD cut at 0.75" or so, and I think there's already great info and advice on that.

But I'm also planning to use it on BIL's project lawn, which is quite a bit of common bermuda mixed with tall fescue and weed salad. For him, the major promise is in extending the time between cuts-- he works nights, has to travel some, and has a kid. He'll be cutting with a rotary, and I think the minimum height is 1.25". I'm hoping that in the heat of the summer PGR will be able to keep him to one mow a week and keep the grass pretty healthy.

BUT . . .


 Does PGR work well on bermuda at HOC of 1.25" or higher? Will it at least have the benefits of growing vertically more slowly, as I've led him to believe?
 The yard is not totally bermuda and I suspect we'll find large areas that don't have much bermuda once we have the weeds killed off. How badly will PGR inhibit spreading into those areas? I know it doesn't speed spreading and may even slow it a bit, but I'm hoping it won't be too counterproductive to our efforts to convert to 100% bermuda.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Has anyone used PGR on Zoysia? I'm thinking of using it this year, but want to make sure it's safe to use on my turf.


----------



## Tmank87

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Has anyone used PGR on Zoysia? I'm thinking of using it this year, but want to make sure it's safe to use on my turf.


Yep. Used it last year on my Palisades, worked beautifully.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Tmank87 said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone used PGR on Zoysia? I'm thinking of using it this year, but want to make sure it's safe to use on my turf.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Used it last year on my Palisades, worked beautifully.
Click to expand...

Awesome! What were some of the positive results from the Applications? How many applications did you make?


----------



## theguybrarian

I'm doing an Arden-15 reno this summer. Any benefit to using PGR during the grow-in, or should I just wait till next season?


----------



## Tmank87

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone used PGR on Zoysia? I'm thinking of using it this year, but want to make sure it's safe to use on my turf.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Used it last year on my Palisades, worked beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! What were some of the positive results from the Applications? How many applications did you make?
Click to expand...

I made about 3-4 from June until early August. I stopped in August because it was my first time using it and was nervous applying too late in the year. Should have continued.

The suppression was excellent. Went from needing to mow every 2-3 days to every 7, conservatively.

I'm not sure if it pushed lateral growth or not, but the turf, in my humble opinion looked very nice. It did fill in well some areas of kyllinga I had to spray out. Either way, I'll be applying this year. No doubt.


----------



## Tide

How does everyone feel about Anuew as a replacement for T-Nex? Some of the studies I have seen show that it may perform favorably in comparison to T-Nex by inhibiting the bronzing effect caused by T-Nex. More specifically, how does everyone feel about Anuew being used on a fine-bladed zoysia grass, such as Geo/Zeon/Zorro?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Tide said:


> How does everyone feel about Anuew as a replacement for T-Nex? Some of the studies I have seen show that it may perform favorably in comparison to T-Nex by inhibiting the bronzing effect caused by T-Nex. More specifically, how does everyone feel about Anuew being used on a fine-bladed zoysia grass, such as Geo/Zeon/Zorro?


T nex is way cheaper


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

@Tmank87 your zoysia looks so good, that it looks like synthetic turf :lol:  thanks for the information, Looks like your son certainly enjoys your zoysia. I'll definitely be buying some PGR this year, I just have to convince my wife of it.


----------



## Brou

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> @Tmank87 your zoysia looks so good, that it looks like synthetic turf :lol:  thanks for the information, Looks like your son certainly enjoys your zoysia. I'll definitely be buying some PGR this year, I just have to convince my wife of it.


1 just bought a gallon of T-nex on Amazon a few days ago. It was only $140 ($1.09 per ounce). Last year I bought 8 oz from someone here for $23 ($!5 + $8 shipping). Buying per season at that price would cost me $368 for one gallon.

You could also buy it and sell off a few ounces/half gallon here to make some of your money back.


----------



## Tmank87

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> @Tmank87 your zoysia looks so good, that it looks like synthetic turf :lol:  thanks for the information, Looks like your son certainly enjoys your zoysia. I'll definitely be buying some PGR this year, I just have to convince my wife of it.


Thanks man, appreciate it. Honestly it's about half the reason I do it. I've got three young kids and they love to get out there and run around and play.

I think I have like 16oz/32oz; honestly can't even remember. I bought it from somewhere here. I'd be happy to break you off some to save you from having to buy an entire gallon (which is probably 4 lifetime's of use at our rates). I just noticed you were in Rock Hill, I'm in Charlotte. Just shoot me a message if you're interested and we can link up.


----------



## hari-bhari

I'd love to buy some from you or anyone else with extra. First time trying so I don't want to buy a whole gallon right of the bat. Need enough for 13k of Bermuda


----------



## Ware

hari-bhari said:


> I'd love to buy some from you or anyone else with extra. First time trying so I don't want to buy a whole gallon right of the bat. Need enough for 13k of Bermuda


Check the exchange thread in the Marketplace subforum.


----------



## rjw0283

hari-bhari said:


> I'd love to buy some from you or anyone else with extra. First time trying so I don't want to buy a whole gallon right of the bat. Need enough for 13k of Bermuda


I haven't used this. But it's Trinexapac-ethyl - 11.3% (same active ingredient as T-nex)

it's 33 bucks. Just another option without having to drop 150 plus for 1 gallon.

https://www.domyown.com/pramaxis-mec-plant-growth-regulator-p-23245.html


----------



## Greendoc

Tide said:


> How does everyone feel about Anuew as a replacement for T-Nex? Some of the studies I have seen show that it may perform favorably in comparison to T-Nex by inhibiting the bronzing effect caused by T-Nex. More specifically, how does everyone feel about Anuew being used on a fine-bladed zoysia grass, such as Geo/Zeon/Zorro?


Anuew on Zoysia does not last very long. It is a good product to mitigate bronzing and speed up when regulation commences from a PGR application. Right now I do Anuew, Cutless, and TNEX on Zeon Zoysia. In the winter months, I omit Cutless and apply Anuew with TNEX.


----------



## Darth_V8r

I'm sorry if these questions have been answered. I read the entire thread with some light skimming and did not notice these questions:

1. TNEX label has vastly different rates for different turf types, ranging from 0.11 per 1K to 0.75 per 1K. In a mixed turf scenario, does it make sense to go with the lowest rate? go with the rate of the turf you want to favor? go with an average rate like 0.4 that is commonly reported in this thread as a go-to? or just don't bother?

2. The label says to increase rate for increased HOC. But I didn't see any guidance to how much of an increase on the application rate to make?

3. Do you end up with more thatch to deal with in the following spring during green up due to thicker turf quality going into dormancy?

4. If you treat for a few years, then don't, does the grass stay thick, or does it revert to its natural density? Sort of like if you take a body-builder's steroids away and the muscle melts off?

5. If the turf is being transitioned from one type to another, is PGR helpful to the transition, hurtful, or neutral?


----------



## Trippel24

It's going to be 105-112 through this week. I'm going out of town next week, so I need to put this down, but is this acceptable with these temperatures. Low's at nights are like 75.


----------



## Kicker

You'd want to apply it in the evening or early morning when the temps are cooler. It might help reduce some bronzing of the turf, in addition to starting with a light application (not full strength).

Otherwise the only affect temperature will have on a PGR application is it's duration of growth suppression.

With temps in the 105-112 range I'd only only give you 5-9 days of ideal suppression.


----------



## vallecrucis

Any harm in doing my very first application on 1000 sqft at maybe half rate (like 0.12 ounces on hybrid bermuda) - just because I kinda have no idea what I'm doing and don't want the bronzing? Will it even regulate much at all at that rate?


----------



## Kicker

vallecrucis said:


> Any harm in doing my very first application on 1000 sqft at maybe half rate (like 0.12 ounces on hybrid bermuda) - just because I kinda have no idea what I'm doing and don't want the bronzing? Will it even regulate much at all at that rate?


In my opinion, .12oz is perfect for starting. I've ran PGR for the last 3 years and that's what I'm starting at this year after getting some bronzing at .25oz last year.

Instead of testing with actual product, you can always just walk it with water in your sprayer. If you're comfortable with your sprayer there's no reason not to just go for a full lawn application.


----------



## vallecrucis

Kicker said:


> vallecrucis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any harm in doing my very first application on 1000 sqft at maybe half rate (like 0.12 ounces on hybrid bermuda) - just because I kinda have no idea what I'm doing and don't want the bronzing? Will it even regulate much at all at that rate?
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, .12oz is perfect for starting. I've ran PGR for the last 3 years and that's what I'm starting at this year after getting some bronzing at .25oz last year.
> 
> Instead of testing with actual product, you can always just walk it with water in your sprayer. If you're comfortable with your sprayer there's no reason not to just go for a full lawn application.
Click to expand...

Did you get any bronzing at 0.12


----------



## Kicker

vallecrucis said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vallecrucis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any harm in doing my very first application on 1000 sqft at maybe half rate (like 0.12 ounces on hybrid bermuda) - just because I kinda have no idea what I'm doing and don't want the bronzing? Will it even regulate much at all at that rate?
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, .12oz is perfect for starting. I've ran PGR for the last 3 years and that's what I'm starting at this year after getting some bronzing at .25oz last year.
> 
> Instead of testing with actual product, you can always just walk it with water in your sprayer. If you're comfortable with your sprayer there's no reason not to just go for a full lawn application.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get any bronzing at 0.12
Click to expand...

Haven't put it out yet. Planned on doing it this weekend.. we're in the upper 90's (heat index over 100) so we'll see.


----------



## Trippel24

Kicker said:


> You'd want to apply it in the evening or early morning when the temps are cooler. It might help reduce some bronzing of the turf, in addition to starting with a light application (not full strength).
> 
> Otherwise the only affect temperature will have on a PGR application is it's duration of growth suppression.
> 
> With temps in the 105-112 range I'd only only give you 5-9 days of ideal suppression.


That's what I expected. Rather it be bronze while I'm gone for 6 days that come back and have my lawn grown from .5 to 1.5 inches :lol:


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Rookie question on reapplication intervals. Do I reapply when the top bar gets to 100% or the suppression bar? Added my first PGR app on Sunday and want to make sure I don't let it come out of regulation and reapply appropriately.


----------



## corneliani

If you want to go by the model that Dr Krueger has developed and is suggested, which results in the most even growth/suppression, then the top bar is what you go by. That is showing you the ETA for 250GDD. The 2nd bar is showing you clipping suppression vs a control, essentially showing you when the herbicide has no more suppression control in the plant.

If you think of this as a sine wave the first bar is the bottom of the sine, as it makes its way back up, and the 2nd is when it comes back at 0 and before it enters the rebound stage.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

corneliani said:


> If you want to go by the model that Dr Krueger has developed and is suggested, which results in the most even growth/suppression, then the top bar is what you go by. That is showing you the ETA for 250GDD. The 2nd bar is showing you clipping suppression vs a control, essentially showing you when the herbicide has no more suppression control in the plant.
> 
> If you think of this as a sine wave the first bar is the bottom of the sine, as it makes its way back up, and the 2nd is when it comes back at 0 and before it enters the rebound stage.


Awesome thank you!


----------



## latitude36

I apply .25-t-nex on hybrid Bermuda with a surfcant in evenings with no discoloration using a 225 growing day schedule. I double that rate at least once every summer when leaving on vacation. I am at .37 height using .5lbs of nitrogen however; other than clippings I have only applied .5 of nitrogen this year and have great color.

I would like to know what an application of trimit and tnex does applied at the same time??


----------



## CenlaLowell

I spray t nex/paclo combo but what I'm looking at would suggest that this combination won't even make it 14 days according to GGD


----------



## DeepC

CenlaLowell said:


> I spray t nex/paclo combo but what I'm looking at would suggest that this combination won't even make it 14 days according to GGD


For T-nex use 10ﾟC as a base temperature. I dont know about Paclo


----------



## Bombers

PGR GDD model is compiled using Celcius so the 225 that we're all familiar with is cumulatively in *C as well. You can use *F (base 50 for warm-season grass) but your data units should be the same across so 225-250 GDD is converted to around 440-480 *F.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda

Tmank87 said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Used it last year on my Palisades, worked beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! What were some of the positive results from the Applications? How many applications did you make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made about 3-4 from June until early August. I stopped in August because it was my first time using it and was nervous applying too late in the year. Should have continued.
> 
> The suppression was excellent. Went from needing to mow every 2-3 days to every 7, conservatively.
> 
> I'm not sure if it pushed lateral growth or not, but the turf, in my humble opinion looked very nice. It did fill in well some areas of kyllinga I had to spray out. Either way, I'll be applying this year. No doubt.
Click to expand...

@Tmank87 that green is giving me serious palisades envy. what's your PGR regiment? I've been applying anuew and tnex with mixed results at about 75% of the minimum label rates. what product and rate are you applying? Do you rank mix with chelates iron or anything? Thanks!


----------



## CenlaLowell

DeepC said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spray t nex/paclo combo but what I'm looking at would suggest that this combination won't even make it 14 days according to GGD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For T-nex use 10ﾟC as a base temperature. I dont know about Paclo
Click to expand...

Thanks I changed it.


----------



## Tmank87

Texas_Bermuda said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! What were some of the positive results from the Applications? How many applications did you make?
> 
> 
> 
> I made about 3-4 from June until early August. I stopped in August because it was my first time using it and was nervous applying too late in the year. Should have continued.
> 
> The suppression was excellent. Went from needing to mow every 2-3 days to every 7, conservatively.
> 
> I'm not sure if it pushed lateral growth or not, but the turf, in my humble opinion looked very nice. It did fill in well some areas of kyllinga I had to spray out. Either way, I'll be applying this year. No doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Tmank87 that green is giving me serious palisades envy. what's your PGR regiment? I've been applying anuew and tnex with mixed results at about 75% of the minimum label rates. what product and rate are you applying? Do you rank mix with chelates iron or anything? Thanks!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I applied Tnex starting in June @ .25K/oz. I tanked mixed it with a liquid iron/micro product from Howard called 350 Turf, I'll paste the breakdown below. I apply it at 4oz/K and it's just a lot easier and more convenient than mixing feature, which I used previously, also contains some micros which I like. 2 gallons cost me around 45-50 bucks? I also would add a water soluble 20-20-20 @ just 4oz/K.

Here is the link: http://liquidplant.com/gator-premier

0-0-0 1.5Mg 3.5Fe .75Mn .75Zn .05Cu .1B .001Mo 4.2s


----------



## adidasUNT8

CenlaLowell said:


> I spray t nex/paclo combo but what I'm looking at would suggest that this combination won't even make it 14 days according to GGD


How many growing degree days in Fahrenheit? I've also seen base temps between 50-54*, not sure which one is best to use with that.


----------



## CenlaLowell

adidasUNT8 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spray t nex/paclo combo but what I'm looking at would suggest that this combination won't even make it 14 days according to GGD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many growing degree days in Fahrenheit? I've also seen base temps between 50-54*, not sure which one is best to use with that.
Click to expand...

In a post above someone said 400-500 I believe. I just changed it to C makes it easier


----------



## Texas_Bermuda

Tmank87 said:


> Texas_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made about 3-4 from June until early August. I stopped in August because it was my first time using it and was nervous applying too late in the year. Should have continued.
> 
> The suppression was excellent. Went from needing to mow every 2-3 days to every 7, conservatively.
> 
> I'm not sure if it pushed lateral growth or not, but the turf, in my humble opinion looked very nice. It did fill in well some areas of kyllinga I had to spray out. Either way, I'll be applying this year. No doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tmank87 that green is giving me serious palisades envy. what's your PGR regiment? I've been applying anuew and tnex with mixed results at about 75% of the minimum label rates. what product and rate are you applying? Do you rank mix with chelates iron or anything? Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I applied Tnex starting in June @ .25K/oz. I tanked mixed it with a liquid iron/micro product from Howard called 350 Turf, I'll paste the breakdown below. I apply it at 4oz/K and it's just a lot easier and more convenient than mixing feature, which I used previously, also contains some micros which I like. 2 gallons cost me around 45-50 bucks? I also would add a water soluble 20-20-20 @ just 4oz/K.
> 
> Here is the link: http://liquidplant.com/gator-premier
> 
> 0-0-0 1.5Mg 3.5Fe .75Mn .75Zn .05Cu .1B .001Mo 4.2s
Click to expand...

The grass looks great! Do you happen to water the grass prior to applying the PGR? I've been using feature and not loving it. I'll try this product on your suggestion. Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## burntfire

Is PGR recommended with 1.75" and higher HOC? I'm slowly lowering it down but my rotary only goes down to 1.5".

Maintaining a bit higher now as it's growing in from seedlings and I'm trying to choke out some weeds that are being stubborn.

I'm mowing every 5-6 days and getting about 3 gallons of clippings.


----------



## Tmank87

Texas_Bermuda said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Tmank87 that green is giving me serious palisades envy. what's your PGR regiment? I've been applying anuew and tnex with mixed results at about 75% of the minimum label rates. what product and rate are you applying? Do you rank mix with chelates iron or anything? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I applied Tnex starting in June @ .25K/oz. I tanked mixed it with a liquid iron/micro product from Howard called 350 Turf, I'll paste the breakdown below. I apply it at 4oz/K and it's just a lot easier and more convenient than mixing feature, which I used previously, also contains some micros which I like. 2 gallons cost me around 45-50 bucks? I also would add a water soluble 20-20-20 @ just 4oz/K.
> 
> Here is the link: http://liquidplant.com/gator-premier
> 
> 0-0-0 1.5Mg 3.5Fe .75Mn .75Zn .05Cu .1B .001Mo 4.2s
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The grass looks great! Do you happen to water the grass prior to applying the PGR? I've been using feature and not loving it. I'll try this product on your suggestion. Thanks and keep up the great work!
Click to expand...

I've never intentionally watered before or after application. I don't apply immediately before or after mowing. Thanks 👍


----------



## nichord

I have read through the PGR information several times and probably have seen the answer to my questions somewhere, but first year applying PGR and just want some clarification on a couple things. Questions are about application rate and finding the sweet spot for application rate. Tracking the GDD through Green Cast after Greenkeeper debacle. I put down T-NEX at .125oz per 1000 on my hybrid bermuda (half rate for first application) after a "heavy" sand leveling had mostly covered in growth. Was hitting it hard with Nitrogen and started having to mow every 2 days and couldn't keep up (30K sq ft so every day wasn't in the cards for me). My thought process was the half rate of PGR that I applied would slow down the bermuda but still allow it to continue to cover the last remaining sand. (lets not debate the lateral growth increases, etc. I needed some vertical suppression at the cost of longer to cover remaining bare spots) The suppression was pretty impressive and I mowed 5 days later with very little clippings. Does the application rate effect the length of suppression as much as it does the actual suppression? How to find the sweet spot for what should be applied (turf damage from overapplication vs suppression)? Is the suppression curve (GDD) shortened by a half rate app or just expect more vertical growth with a half rate application. Thanks!


----------



## corneliani

nichord said:


> I have read through the PGR information several times and probably have seen the answer to my questions somewhere, but first year applying PGR and just want some clarification on a couple things. Questions are about application rate and finding the sweet spot for application rate. Tracking the GDD through Green Cast after Greenkeeper debacle. I put down T-NEX at .125oz per 1000 on my hybrid bermuda (half rate for first application) after a "heavy" sand leveling had mostly covered in growth. Was hitting it hard with Nitrogen and started having to mow every 2 days and couldn't keep up (30K sq ft so every day wasn't in the cards for me). My thought process was the half rate of PGR that I applied would slow down the bermuda but still allow it to continue to cover the last remaining sand. (lets not debate the lateral growth increases, etc. I needed some vertical suppression at the cost of longer to cover remaining bare spots) The suppression was pretty impressive and I mowed 5 days later with very little clippings. Does the application rate effect the length of suppression as much as it does the actual suppression? How to find the sweet spot for what should be applied (turf damage from overapplication vs suppression)? Is the suppression curve (GDD) shortened by a half rate app or just expect more vertical growth with a half rate application. Thanks!


From what i've been reading on the experiments that these universities are conducting, If you would've done a side-by-side with 0.125 & 0.25oz you wouldn't seen a reduced clipping yield out of the higher dose but not any meaningful extended period of suppression. The consensus seems to be a lower rate at shorter frequencies gives you a more constant/predicatable level of growth than heavy doses that lock down any growth for a couple weeks only to bounce back with a vengeance. Your rate choice should be a matter of how much growth is desirable to you during the 250-275GDD that the plant will be under suppression. I personally like your approach, I would continue with that throughout the year with some experimentation here and there (for ex, a forecasted week of rain may be a perfect situation where you go full-rate ahead of it so that you don't let growth get out of hand).


----------



## ZachUA

Hey guys, is there a 'how to' for using green cast? I had been using greenkeeper and now I'm looking at both greencast and the lawntrack and can't figure out how to use either of them from an automatic calculation standpoint.

That said I am looking at GDD on Greencast and just manually adding up the GDD. So far, from the last date I applied PGR, we are at 196.5. Is 250-275GDD the target for reapplication? And if so is it really just as simple as watching the calendar on greencast for my zip code and adding up the total GDD?


----------



## Darth_V8r

Does anyone adjust their PGR rates based on using preventative Propaconizole apps?


----------



## BU Bear

Anybody know around what GDD the rebound starts kicking in? I had it under regulation, but things got out of hand due to life stuff and I'm hoping to take advantage of it coming into the rebound soon after my scalp.


----------



## Redtwin

@BU Bear I usually start to see rebound around 350-400 GDD in my Tifway 419.


----------



## BU Bear

Redtwin said:


> @BU Bear I usually start to see rebound around 350-400 GDD in my Tifway 419.


Awesome, I scalped at about 315 GDD yesterday so should be hitting rebound soon!


----------



## mre_man_76

Darth_V8r said:


> Does anyone adjust their PGR rates based on using preventative Propaconizole apps?


I actually tried this with my last app which was on 18 June, which was my 3rd PGR app of the year. I always add iron and as to my mix. Been having some slight discoloration throughout areas all over my lawn and could not diagnose anything but lots of rain was coming and temps are favorable for fungus so I added half rates of azoxy and prop to my usual pgr mix. Also used half rate of pgr as well. Unfortunately I have no idea what my gdd is because I no longer use GK, lol. So far suppression looks about the same.

On a side note I am leaving town tomorrow and won't be back till 6 July. Do you think I should do another half rate of PGR just to be safe? I maintain my centipede at just below .75 so I don't want to have to do a hoc reset when I get back. I really need to get onboard with GREENCAST so I can track my GDD.


----------



## nichord

corneliani said:


> nichord said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read through the PGR information several times and probably have seen the answer to my questions somewhere, but first year applying PGR and just want some clarification on a couple things. Questions are about application rate and finding the sweet spot for application rate. Tracking the GDD through Green Cast after Greenkeeper debacle. I put down T-NEX at .125oz per 1000 on my hybrid bermuda (half rate for first application) after a "heavy" sand leveling had mostly covered in growth. Was hitting it hard with Nitrogen and started having to mow every 2 days and couldn't keep up (30K sq ft so every day wasn't in the cards for me). My thought process was the half rate of PGR that I applied would slow down the bermuda but still allow it to continue to cover the last remaining sand. (lets not debate the lateral growth increases, etc. I needed some vertical suppression at the cost of longer to cover remaining bare spots) The suppression was pretty impressive and I mowed 5 days later with very little clippings. Does the application rate effect the length of suppression as much as it does the actual suppression? How to find the sweet spot for what should be applied (turf damage from overapplication vs suppression)? Is the suppression curve (GDD) shortened by a half rate app or just expect more vertical growth with a half rate application. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> From what i've been reading on the experiments that these universities are conducting, If you would've done a side-by-side with 0.125 & 0.25oz you wouldn't seen a reduced clipping yield out of the higher dose but not any meaningful extended period of suppression. The consensus seems to be a lower rate at shorter frequencies gives you a more constant/predicatable level of growth than heavy doses that lock down any growth for a couple weeks only to bounce back with a vengeance. Your rate choice should be a matter of how much growth is desirable to you during the 250-275GDD that the plant will be under suppression. I personally like your approach, I would continue with that throughout the year with some experimentation here and there (for ex, a forecasted week of rain may be a perfect situation where you go full-rate ahead of it so that you don't let growth get out of hand).
Click to expand...

Just wanted to update what I saw after this reduced application of T-NEX after sand leveling. This was a very heavy application of sand in some areas as I just wanted to "RIP" the band-aid off and get a good start on smoothing. I was having to cut every other day on 30K sq ft and couldn't keep up so I added a small app of T-NEX as I was mostly grown through. I am at 166 GDD into this reduced application of PGR (.1oz / 1K) and I am not sure it was the best approach. While the sand has filled in quite a bit (while doing some plugging yesterday I discovered the sand in this bare spot was 2" thick :roll: ), I think I should have just waited another week and mowed every other day and suffered. I did some additional spot leveling before the PGR app and the buried Bermuda poked right through and continued to grow rapidly as it had no leaf exposed at app time. The biggest issue I have is the seed heads came back about half way through the application life which meant I had to mow more frequently for appearance. I would say the lower dose did suppress the Bermuda growth very well, but I don't think it does a great job of seed head suppress at this rate. Over all I have about a 1' x 3' area that I have plugged to help it fill in, but I will be applying T-NEX at .25oz / 1K in a couple days to see how it effects the seed heads.

Between being cut last year at 2" and now being reeled at 5/8", then having a lot of sand thrown on top and followed by a batch of cold rainy weather... I don't blame it for being stressed and seeding out. I did get great seed head suppression the first half of the app, but not sure if the low dose allowed the seed heads to come back early. The PGR (Unicorn Pee) on the back yard that wasn't sanded... amazing! Just documenting what I observed.


----------



## Darth_V8r

mre_man_76 said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone adjust their PGR rates based on using preventative Propaconizole apps?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually tried this with my last app which was on 18 June, which was my 3rd PGR app of the year. I always add iron and as to my mix. Been having some slight discoloration throughout areas all over my lawn and could not diagnose anything but lots of rain was coming and temps are favorable for fungus so* I added half rates of azoxy and prop to my usual pgr mix. Also used half rate of pgr as well. Unfortunately I have no idea what my gdd is because I no longer use GK, lol. So far suppression looks about the same. *
> 
> On a side note I am leaving town tomorrow and won't be back till 6 July. Do you think I should do another half rate of PGR just to be safe? I maintain my centipede at just below .75 so I don't want to have to do a hoc reset when I get back. I really need to get onboard with GREENCAST so I can track my GDD.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this. I only recently learned that Prop has PGR properties, and my yard has been notoriously fungus sensitive. So I was wondering if there was a way to kill two birds with one stone (thinking of you @CenlaLowell ) with Prop. However, I also find myself thinking if it was that easy, it would already be pretty commonly done.

But I also wonder if it's a good idea at all when the yard is recovering from a pretty severe stress.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Darth_V8r said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone adjust their PGR rates based on using preventative Propaconizole apps?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually tried this with my last app which was on 18 June, which was my 3rd PGR app of the year. I always add iron and as to my mix. Been having some slight discoloration throughout areas all over my lawn and could not diagnose anything but lots of rain was coming and temps are favorable for fungus so* I added half rates of azoxy and prop to my usual pgr mix. Also used half rate of pgr as well. Unfortunately I have no idea what my gdd is because I no longer use GK, lol. So far suppression looks about the same. *
> 
> On a side note I am leaving town tomorrow and won't be back till 6 July. Do you think I should do another half rate of PGR just to be safe? I maintain my centipede at just below .75 so I don't want to have to do a hoc reset when I get back. I really need to get onboard with GREENCAST so I can track my GDD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for this. I only recently learned that Prop has PGR properties, and my yard has been notoriously fungus sensitive. So I was wondering if there was a way to kill two birds with one stone (thinking of you @CenlaLowell ) with Prop. However, I also find myself thinking if it was that easy, it would already be pretty commonly done.
> 
> But I also wonder if it's a good idea at all when the yard is recovering from a pretty severe stress.
Click to expand...

I've never had that problem with propiconazle, but I also haven't sprayed it for two years. hopefully I'm outta my problem in a couple of weeks. Fingers crossed


----------



## jpos34

Got an email today that my GDD was at 100%. I won't be able to reapply till Wednesday. Am I taking a chance of it coming out of suppression before I can get to it?


----------



## FedDawg555

jpos34 said:


> Got an email today that my GDD was at 100%. I won't be able to reapply till Wednesday. Am I taking a chance of it coming out of suppression before I can get to it?


You will be fine. If your GDD is 225-255 you won't see true rebound until around 375-450


----------



## jpos34

FedDawg555 said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an email today that my GDD was at 100%. I won't be able to reapply till Wednesday. Am I taking a chance of it coming out of suppression before I can get to it?
> 
> 
> 
> You will be fine. If your GDD is 225-255 you won't see true rebound until around 375-450
Click to expand...

Thanks @FedDawg555 for the reassurance


----------



## ZachUA

FedDawg555 said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an email today that my GDD was at 100%. I won't be able to reapply till Wednesday. Am I taking a chance of it coming out of suppression before I can get to it?
> 
> 
> 
> You will be fine. If your GDD is 225-255 you won't see true rebound until around 375-450
Click to expand...

What's the rough average number of days between applications? I applied on June 14 and according to green cast I was already at 355, which is only 2 weeks and it's not even been that hot yet. I'm not positive I had it setup correctly tho, do you set the base temp to 50F? This is for Bermuda in alabama.


----------



## jpos34

ZachUA said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an email today that my GDD was at 100%. I won't be able to reapply till Wednesday. Am I taking a chance of it coming out of suppression before I can get to it?
> 
> 
> 
> You will be fine. If your GDD is 225-255 you won't see true rebound until around 375-450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the rough average number of days between applications? I applied on June 14 and according to green cast I was already at 355, which is only 2 weeks and it's not even been that hot yet. I'm not positive I had it setup correctly tho, do you set the base temp to 50F? This is for Bermuda in alabama.
Click to expand...

10c for Bermuda, 255 GDD


----------



## Redtwin

Make sure you have it set to 10C and not 0C. You should be getting around 15 to 20 GDD per day in the Southeast.


----------



## ZachUA

jpos34 said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be fine. If your GDD is 225-255 you won't see true rebound until around 375-450
> 
> 
> 
> What's the rough average number of days between applications? I applied on June 14 and according to green cast I was already at 355, which is only 2 weeks and it's not even been that hot yet. I'm not positive I had it setup correctly tho, do you set the base temp to 50F? This is for Bermuda in alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10c for Bermuda, 255 GDD
Click to expand...

Thanks! That gave me 212gdd. Curious why it is 10c? Isn't 50f the same temperature?


----------



## corneliani

If you use the Fahrenheit Base10 then your 255 (degree-Celsius)GDD equivalent is 460 (degree-F)GDD.


----------



## ZachUA

corneliani said:


> If you use the Fahrenheit Base10 then your 255 (degree-Celsius)GDD equivalent is 460 (degree-F)GDD.


Thanks! That helps greatly.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

We are in a rainy week, PGR just hit the GDD threshold, it's sprinkling, will I get a good result if I spray it now?


----------



## BU Bear

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> We are in a rainy week, PGR just hit the GDD threshold, it's sprinkling, will I get a good result if I spray it now?


Is it supposed to rain all week? I believe TNex is absorbed mostly through leaf tissue and needs a few hours before being washed off, so if you can find a window of maybe 1-2 hours with no rain. You should be good to let GDD run up to the low 300s to find a window of time to spray.

If you're spraying paclo I'm fairly certain it's systemic, so watering in is needed.


----------



## adidasUNT8

BU Bear said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are in a rainy week, PGR just hit the GDD threshold, it's sprinkling, will I get a good result if I spray it now?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it supposed to rain all week? I believe TNex is absorbed mostly through leaf tissue and needs a few hours before being washed off, so if you can find a window of maybe 1-2 hours with no rain. You should be good to let GDD run up to the low 300s to find a window of time to spray.
> 
> If you're spraying paclo I'm fairly certain it's systemic, so watering in is needed.
Click to expand...

assuming you're meaning for *F GDD?


----------



## BU Bear

adidasUNT8 said:


> assuming you're meaning for *F GDD?


Base 10C. Ideally you want to get it tnex down at 225-250ish for continual control at about the same rate, but I've reapplied at 325 and noticed a slight reduction in regulation, but didn't hit rebound. This is all just anecdotal based off maintaining my lawn around .5" - so there's some wiggle room vs a golf course wanting to keep ideal playing conditions.


----------



## Redtwin

@DR_GREENTHUMB T-Nex will not wash off after an hour. I've heard some on here say 20 minutes is all you need.


----------



## adidasUNT8

BU Bear said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> assuming you're meaning for *F GDD?
> 
> 
> 
> Base 10C. Ideally you want to get it tnex down at 225-250ish for continual control at about the same rate, but I've reapplied at 325 and noticed a slight reduction in regulation, but didn't hit rebound. This is all just anecdotal based off maintaining my lawn around .5" - so there's some wiggle room vs a golf course wanting to keep ideal playing conditions.
Click to expand...

Well that's good to know. I've been shooting for 225 and assumed 3xx would be too far into rebound territory. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## BU Bear

adidasUNT8 said:


> Well that's good to know. I've been shooting for 225 and assumed 3xx would be too far into rebound territory. Thanks for clarifying


I'd still aim for 225-250, but life happens and a couple days early or a couple days late isn't going to be a huge deal. In the summer you rack up GDD pretty fast, so for me (only have time to spray on the weekends) I just try to get as close to the sweet spot as I can.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

@BU Bear 
@Redtwin

Thank you, was able to find a window of opportunity and I took it. Generally weekends are key, but this next one if full.


----------



## Adamg77

I love pgr. This stuff is a time saver.


----------



## soupy01833

i did my first ever application this morning. Just waiting for the time to pass now. I went for a lower rate since I was worried I would mess it up. Put down .2 oz per 1k,. ended up being perfect as I used 4 gallons for 4k sq feet. Now I just hope my lines were good. 
it took me quite while to pull the trigger only because i did not have the confidence that I would do it correctly. time will tell


----------



## Redtwin

@soupy01833, I think you will see some good from that rate. I've never understood everyone's apprehension to starting PGR. It has quite a bit of wiggle room before you cause damage.

Welcome to the PGR club! It's a game changer.


----------



## BU Bear

Redtwin said:


> @soupy01833, I think you will see some good from that rate. I've never understood everyone's apprehension to starting PGR. It has quite a bit of wiggle room before you cause damage.
> 
> Welcome to the PGR club! It's a game changer.


I think for most people it's a sticker shock thing, but price per app it's cheap - and even if it wasn't so cheap per app it would still be worth it. It's a time and marriage saver :lol:


----------



## soupy01833

Redtwin said:


> @soupy01833, I think you will see some good from that rate. I've never understood everyone's apprehension to starting PGR. It has quite a bit of wiggle room before you cause damage.
> 
> Welcome to the PGR club! It's a game changer.


Thanks. Happy I finally pulled the trigger, got sick of cutting every other day so hopefully can cut down on the mowing and see the grass thicken up.

i bought in an exchange so the price was not bad at all


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Redtwin said:


> @DR_GREENTHUMB T-Nex will not wash off after an hour. I've heard some on here say 20 minutes is all you need.


I've been caught numerous time by rain...kept spraying and had 0 issue. Light rain of course, not the Cent. FL 2" downpour in 15 min type rain


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

It's a great day when you pull up on 2 tee and the aroma of Primo and Fe are in the air! Gosh I love the scent!


----------



## jochoada

I just sprayed my first app of anew. After much research I selected it for the following reasons

1) seems to be less drastic on the suppression/rebound curve than others.

2) easy to track with greenkeeper and promoted as such (probably same as others)

3) I prefer weighing and storing solids. If I wanted I could vacuum pack it and freeze to preserve it if necessary. I like the ease to store a small bag.

I took the super conservative route and applied the lowest hybrid Bermuda rate. That was only about 25mg per 4 gallons.


----------



## BU Bear

So after the following application I've had some MAJOR bronzing of my 419, any ideas on what may be the cause?

.2oz/M Tnex, .25oz/M paclo, 0.1 lb/M of N from a urea based 20-20-20, 2 oz/M main event, .38 oz/M Azoxy, and 2oz/M Cleary 3336F. I applied with 1 gallon of water/M and watered in after just over an hour with .25" irrigation.

My lawn is already bouncing back, so not too concerned about major damage right now, just trying to figure out what caused the bronzing so I don't continually have the issue when I apply PGR. I'm thinking I either need to back off the paclo down to .2oz/M or that it may have been the fungicides being applied with the PGR? I know propiconazole stunts growth, so maybe the fungicides resulted in over regulation?


----------



## Mightyquinn

I would bet it was spraying ALL that together at once. I have found that when you start combining more than 3-4 things together it can have adverse effects.


----------



## BU Bear

Mightyquinn said:


> I would bet it was spraying ALL that together at once. I have found that when you start combining more than 3-4 things together it can have adverse effects.


That makes sense and kind of what I was thinking if my rates weren't too high. I guess in the future just stick to N and iron when I put down PGR.


----------



## Theycallmemrr

So before I went on vacation I sprayed T Nex for the first time this season pretty heavy at 0.44 oz/M as I did not want to come back to super high grass. It bronzed as a result and anticipated it would. Good news is I don't have to cut the grass and it did not bronze as bad as I thought it would. Should I continue using 0.44 oz/M or should I apply at a lower rate? Do you think it will bronze over again?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

I'd go with the normal rate unless you just don't want to mow. Repeat application would probably make bronzing happen again.


----------



## mrmattyq

Has anyone ever had issues with 419 Bermuda getting "matted" down after applying T-Nex/PGR?

My backyard is not mine, its the dogs - they run along the perimeter of the fence when they see other dogs, which is every time i take them out. Though i do try to do my best keeping it inline with the front / side yards.

Honestly, im surprised it took this long to start seeing issues caused by the frequent dog abuse. At this point im wondering if its just a coincidence that it happened after PGR was put down for the first time this year, or if the PGR is making it more susceptible to get a matting effect / speeding the process up. Going forward i will likely skip the backyard PGR treatment and let nature take its course.


----------



## BU Bear

BU Bear said:


> So after the following application I've had some MAJOR bronzing of my 419, any ideas on what may be the cause?
> 
> .2oz/M Tnex, .25oz/M paclo, 0.1 lb/M of N from a urea based 20-20-20, 2 oz/M main event, .38 oz/M Azoxy, and 2oz/M Cleary 3336F. I applied with 1 gallon of water/M and watered in after just over an hour with .25" irrigation.
> 
> My lawn is already bouncing back, so not too concerned about major damage right now, just trying to figure out what caused the bronzing so I don't continually have the issue when I apply PGR. I'm thinking I either need to back off the paclo down to .2oz/M or that it may have been the fungicides being applied with the PGR? I know propiconazole stunts growth, so maybe the fungicides resulted in over regulation?


As an update here, I reapplied yesterday at the same rate (6mL/M Tnex and 8mL/M paclo) and only included .10N and some iron. Very minimal bronzing this time and really only around the edges where I had some overspray as opposed to last time where I had full on burned/shriveled grass leaves across the whole lawn. So moral of the story, don't try to spray too much at one time!


----------



## ReelMowLow74

BU Bear said:


> BU Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> So after the following application I've had some MAJOR bronzing of my 419, any ideas on what may be the cause?
> 
> .2oz/M Tnex, .25oz/M paclo, 0.1 lb/M of N from a urea based 20-20-20, 2 oz/M main event, .38 oz/M Azoxy, and 2oz/M Cleary 3336F. I applied with 1 gallon of water/M and watered in after just over an hour with .25" irrigation.
> 
> My lawn is already bouncing back, so not too concerned about major damage right now, just trying to figure out what caused the bronzing so I don't continually have the issue when I apply PGR. I'm thinking I either need to back off the paclo down to .2oz/M or that it may have been the fungicides being applied with the PGR? I know propiconazole stunts growth, so maybe the fungicides resulted in over regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> As an update here, I reapplied yesterday at the same rate (6mL/M Tnex and 8mL/M paclo) and only included .10N and some iron. Very minimal bronzing this time and really only around the edges where I had some overspray as opposed to last time where I had full on burned/shriveled grass leaves across the whole lawn. So moral of the story, don't try to spray too much at one time!
Click to expand...

Glad it went better this app! I bumped my TNEX rates from .2oz/m to .25oz/m and saw some definite bronzing. Not as bad as my 1st app of the year but definitely in areas that had some recent foot traffic. They weren't yellowing before but definitely showed bronzing after the app.

I'm very intrigued by the Paclo combo. Trying to do my research before jumping in on the combo app. Seems that the product is fairly $$ but does it increase GDD timeframes enough to justify it?


----------



## Mightyquinn

ReelMowLow74 said:


> BU Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BU Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> So after the following application I've had some MAJOR bronzing of my 419, any ideas on what may be the cause?
> 
> .2oz/M Tnex, .25oz/M paclo, 0.1 lb/M of N from a urea based 20-20-20, 2 oz/M main event, .38 oz/M Azoxy, and 2oz/M Cleary 3336F. I applied with 1 gallon of water/M and watered in after just over an hour with .25" irrigation.
> 
> My lawn is already bouncing back, so not too concerned about major damage right now, just trying to figure out what caused the bronzing so I don't continually have the issue when I apply PGR. I'm thinking I either need to back off the paclo down to .2oz/M or that it may have been the fungicides being applied with the PGR? I know propiconazole stunts growth, so maybe the fungicides resulted in over regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> As an update here, I reapplied yesterday at the same rate (6mL/M Tnex and 8mL/M paclo) and only included .10N and some iron. Very minimal bronzing this time and really only around the edges where I had some overspray as opposed to last time where I had full on burned/shriveled grass leaves across the whole lawn. So moral of the story, don't try to spray too much at one time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad it went better this app! I bumped my TNEX rates from .2oz/m to .25oz/m and saw some definite bronzing. Not as bad as my 1st app of the year but definitely in areas that had some recent foot traffic. They weren't yellowing before but definitely showed bronzing after the app.
> 
> I'm very intrigued by the Paclo combo. Trying to do my research before jumping in on the combo app. Seems that the product is fairly $$ but does it increase GDD timeframes enough to justify it?
Click to expand...

I was getting by on 300 GDD on my 419 last year with that combo and only having to mow once a week with very little clippings. Just make sure your lawn is in good shape before putting it on lock down.


----------



## BU Bear

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Glad it went better this app! I bumped my TNEX rates from .2oz/m to .25oz/m and saw some definite bronzing. Not as bad as my 1st app of the year but definitely in areas that had some recent foot traffic. They weren't yellowing before but definitely showed bronzing after the app.
> 
> I'm very intrigued by the Paclo combo. Trying to do my research before jumping in on the combo app. Seems that the product is fairly $$ but does it increase GDD timeframes enough to justify it?


Like MQ said, make sure you're happy with your lawn before doing the combo, because it REALLY slows growth. I've also reduced my N input to just under .3# per month (split apps) which I think is helping to decrease mowing frequency as well.

With temps averaging around 94 I got 20 days (7/6 initial app, 7/26 reapplication at 325 GDD) and mowed once a week. The upfront cost is pretty steep, but the cost per app is low and it's also stretching my TNex further (less applications per year and a slightly lower rate). For me it's been great as I don't have time to mow more than once a week right now and it's allowed me to keep my lawn at .625".


----------



## ShadowGuy

Question - I am 20 days and two applications of first go around with PGR. About a week ago, grey leaf spot issue took hold and I am treating with Propiconazole. The grey leaf spot has already done some damage and killed a dozen baseball size spots in my lawn. I am still battling the grey leaf spot in other areas. Do I keep up with the PGR? Or do I let it rebound?


----------



## Reel_Alabama

Forgive me if this question has been answered in the previous pages.

Next summer will be my first attempt at stepping up my game. I have spent a lot preparing and would like to tap the brakes a little. My question is, will the cheap Harbor Freight manual pump backpack sprayer get me through a year of PGR apps if I replace the nozzle? I'm only treating 6,200 k. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rjw0283

Reel_Alabama said:


> Forgive me if this question has been answered in the previous pages.
> 
> Next summer will be my first attempt at stepping up my game. I have spent a lot preparing and would like to tap the brakes a little. My question is, will the cheap Harbor Freight manual pump backpack sprayer get me through a year of PGR apps if I replace the nozzle? I'm only treating 6,200 k. Thanks in advance.


It can. But a battery backpack sprayer is definitely worth it. You'll be using it every 2 weeks or so depending on temps. It's worth it.


----------



## Mewwwda

Reel_Alabama said:


> Forgive me if this question has been answered in the previous pages.
> 
> Next summer will be my first attempt at stepping up my game. I have spent a lot preparing and would like to tap the brakes a little. My question is, will the cheap Harbor Freight manual pump backpack sprayer get me through a year of PGR apps if I replace the nozzle? I'm only treating 6,200 k. Thanks in advance.


@Reel_Alabama I'd say buy it because you can get it for $20 with a coupon. I like keeping the back pack around for spot sprays and other things, but I have a Chapin. I bought the HF one last year and have never even used it because one of the straps was broken out of the box, so you get what you pay for. I quickly upgraded to the Chapin push sprayer and love it.

Give it a go spraying your 6.2k and I bet you will do it once or twice and you will be thinking about going with a battery instead of the manual pump. It's a workout for the ol triceps and shoulders for sure.


----------



## Reel_Alabama

Mewwwda said:


> Reel_Alabama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this question has been answered in the previous pages.
> 
> Next summer will be my first attempt at stepping up my game. I have spent a lot preparing and would like to tap the brakes a little. My question is, will the cheap Harbor Freight manual pump backpack sprayer get me through a year of PGR apps if I replace the nozzle? I'm only treating 6,200 k. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> @Reel_Alabama I'd say buy it because you can get it for $20 with a coupon. I like keeping the back pack around for spot sprays and other things, but I have a Chapin. I bought the HF one last year and have never even used it because one of the straps was broken out of the box, so you get what you pay for. I quickly upgraded to the Chapin push sprayer and love it.
> 
> Give it a go spraying your 6.2k and I bet you will do it once or twice and you will be thinking about going with a battery instead of the manual pump. It's a workout for the ol triceps and shoulders for sure.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the replies. I just got done spraying a 6' privacy fence with the Harbor Freight one and I know what you're saying about the workout.


----------



## Bombers

Reel_Alabama said:


> Forgive me if this question has been answered in the previous pages.
> 
> Next summer will be my first attempt at stepping up my game. I have spent a lot preparing and would like to tap the brakes a little. My question is, will the cheap Harbor Freight manual pump backpack sprayer get me through a year of PGR apps if I replace the nozzle? I'm only treating 6,200 k. Thanks in advance.


Get this. Essentially the same as the Ryobi. Comes with a fan nozzle for foliar apps.


----------



## Mewwwda

I just just wanted to say some things about PGR. This has been the biggest game changer that I've experienced with my yard. Like so many, I was really hesitant to spray and looking back I'm wondering why. My yard is still nothing special compared to the ones here, but before I felt it was thin in most places and was worried I would never get that lush bermuda I was after. With PGR, it has literally changed almost everything about my grass, in a great way.

First app went down July 15. I went with .3oz/k on purpose just to see what tip burn looks like along with some AMS. I have common in the back so the rates are higher anyway. Sure enough I had some burns, but I didn't mind it being in the back yard. I was tired of mowing anyway lol. It looked completely normal after about 10 days and the regulation was amazing. I had been mowing every 3 days and with it, I can go 6 days without a mow. The biggest difference though is in how much more dense it has made my grass and the way it has shortened the blades. Truly game changing and can't wait to have a full season next year with it.

All of that to say, if you're worried about spraying PGR, you shouldn't be. If you are new to spraying, like I was, just make sure you have your walking speeds somewhat dialed in and just do it.


----------



## ZoysiaJK

I'm reading everything I can about it. I'm excited to try it in my Zoysia grass next year. I also want to treat stray Bermuda with fluazifop and triclopyr, I wonder if there are any downsides eradicating the Bermuda while the turf is under pgr.


----------



## wiseowl

Reel_Alabama said:


> Mewwwda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reel_Alabama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this question has been answered in the previous pages.
> 
> Next summer will be my first attempt at stepping up my game. I have spent a lot preparing and would like to tap the brakes a little. My question is, will the cheap Harbor Freight manual pump backpack sprayer get me through a year of PGR apps if I replace the nozzle? I'm only treating 6,200 k. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> @Reel_Alabama I'd say buy it because you can get it for $20 with a coupon. I like keeping the back pack around for spot sprays and other things, but I have a Chapin. I bought the HF one last year and have never even used it because one of the straps was broken out of the box, so you get what you pay for. I quickly upgraded to the Chapin push sprayer and love it.
> 
> Give it a go spraying your 6.2k and I bet you will do it once or twice and you will be thinking about going with a battery instead of the manual pump. It's a workout for the ol triceps and shoulders for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the replies. I just got done spraying a 6' privacy fence with the Harbor Freight one and I know what you're saying about the workout.
Click to expand...

Buy the manual and a battery powered one. I was glad I started out with a manual and kept it around because the pump died on my solo 417 midway through a PGR app this summer so had to transfer the liquid to the manual backpack sprayer and off I went. Replaced the pump a few days later


----------



## tmwebb3

Have a question about PGRs as we approach dormancy. I've used Aneuw on my Zoysia this year, and it has been a godsend in cutting my mowing way down. Do I want to enter dormancy, which will probably start for me in 6 weeks or so, under regulation? The label mentions multiple time to only apply to actively growing turf, but doesn't spell this out specifically for me.


----------



## CenlaLowell

tmwebb3 said:


> Have a question about PGRs as we approach dormancy. I've used Aneuw on my Zoysia this year, and it has been a godsend in cutting my mowing way down. Do I want to enter dormancy, which will probably start for me in 6 weeks or so, under regulation? The label mentions multiple time to only apply to actively growing turf, but doesn't spell this out specifically for me.


I would stop applying at least three weeks before you your cold snap. Ours come around Thanksgiving so I stop applying November 1


----------



## CenlaLowell

When do y'all reapply t nex at 225 or 250 GDD? I have Bermuda by the way.

How can I know exactly when the rebound will happen?


----------



## Mightyquinn

I think I was doing 250 last year without any issues.

Me personally, I have never seen the "rebound" everyone talks about but YMMV. I would say it would take several days before you really saw any growth spurt. Of course that is all relative based on how much fertilizer and water the lawn is getting too.


----------



## FATC1TY

I think I settled around 225/230 GDD and it was pretty close with minimal inputs for my TifTuf.

.5# or less of nitrogen a month, much closer to .25# and maybe skipped a month, or stopped after August or so.

I never saw huge surges or growth when I got close, but I have let it out of regulation and after about 300-325 GDD I was getting an expected amount of clippings.


----------



## Redtwin

I was pushing it out to 250 GDD and would start to see significant rebound between 350-400. We can have days with >20 GDD per day so it doesn't take long for it to start to rebound. I didn't push the N too much last season but may push it a bit more this year since I have a bigger mower.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Thanks everyone, I got rain coming April 24-26 and I was trying to figure out should I spray before the rain or after my current GDD is 183. @Redtwin having a 300 GDD without rebound will allow me to wait until after the rain passes.


----------



## Redtwin

I've hit 300 without rebound on several occasions where I had to wait to spray (wind or rain).


----------



## devils27

I can tell you, after 375+, it does surge, I could cut daily at tail end of summer last year.


----------



## Redtwin

devils27 said:


> I can tell you, after 375+, it does surge, I could cut daily at tail end of summer last year.


Agree... when it's rebounding even mowing every day won't keep up.


----------



## jpos34

Has anyone used a skid sprayer and gotten good results with PGR? Similar sprayer to what Tru Green or any other company would use. It's larger water droplets so I wasn't sure how effective it would be.


----------



## ltsibley

I'm gonna try the TNEX + PacLo combo this year on my Bermuda...question is, I have some Zoysia in my front yard and the label for PacLo doesn't say anything about Zoysia. Anyone have any experience there?


----------



## CenlaLowell

ltsibley said:


> I'm gonna try the TNEX + PacLo combo this year on my Bermuda...question is, I have some Zoysia in my front yard and the label for PacLo doesn't say anything about Zoysia. Anyone have any experience there?


I believe the label just says " warm season turf" start off really low though. I started at 4 oz/arce and work your way up until you get the suppression you need.


----------



## Greendoc

Start low with something like Paclo. In real life, effect will last 30 days. When combined with TNEX, the TNEX will start regulating first within 5 days of application. Then the Paclo starts to work by day 10. However, the Paclo will continue working for a very long time while the TNEX will be done within 14 days under peak growing condition.


----------



## DeepC

Greendoc said:


> Start low with something like Paclo. In real life, effect will last 30 days. When combined with TNEX, the TNEX will start regulating first within 5 days of application. Then the Paclo starts to work by day 10. However, the Paclo will continue working for a very long time while the TNEX will be done within 14 days under peak growing condition.


So I'm wondering if they should be sprayed at different times since they expire at different times? Although spraying together sure would be easier


----------



## gwest

DeepC said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start low with something like Paclo. In real life, effect will last 30 days. When combined with TNEX, the TNEX will start regulating first within 5 days of application. Then the Paclo starts to work by day 10. However, the Paclo will continue working for a very long time while the TNEX will be done within 14 days under peak growing condition.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm wondering if they should be sprayed at different times since they expire at different times? Although spraying together sure would be easier
Click to expand...

Well see how it goes but I planned on adding paclo every other time I spray Tnex


----------



## agrassman

I started with my first application of PGR on 4/25. I used TNex and applied 0.25 per 1000 sqft. It is working great. I'm wondering how do I know if I need to increase the rate or if I should just stick with 0.25?


----------



## Redtwin

@agrassman If you are happy with the level of regulation then keep the rate the same. The rate only determines the amount of regulation while the GDD determine how long it lasts. Once it gets super hot and humid you may have to bump it up. Your clue will be you're getting more clippings at your regular mowing interval.


----------



## pschattle15

May be a stupid question. What or how are you using to track GDD? Spreadsheet? A phone app?


----------



## DFW245

Any links to buying less than a gallon at a time?


----------



## agrassman

pschattle15 said:


> May be a stupid question. What or how are you using to track GDD? Spreadsheet? A phone app?


I'm using Littl Leaf https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=422184. I've seen posts of people using Greenkeeper as well but they charge (too much for my lawn IMO).


----------



## Redtwin

I use GreenCast Growing Degree Day Threshold. It's free and there is a note section you can add notes for application rates. I use LittlLEAF to track my timed applications (monthly, quarterly, and 6-month applications) but I like to use GreenCast for GDD applications.


----------



## Redtwin

DFW245 said:


> Any links to buying less than a gallon at a time?


There is a T-Nex exchange in the Marketplace thread.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3437&hilit=T+nex&start=700


----------



## Iceman01

Marker dye cost is outrageous. I use pond dye.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Hey is there a temp restrictions on t nex because I've look over the label and haven't seen one? Main event iron as well??


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

I believe you don't want to spray in the extreme heat of the day, I usually wait to late evenings as the sun starts setting.


----------



## TigerKnight

First season that I am going to try PGR.

How do you know when it is time to start regulating? I am 100% green with mostly dense turf (Celebration). I have some areas that are a little thin, but green. Should I wait until its thickened up or just go with it?

I am mowing every 2-3 days right now (0.7 in hoc) and can't seem to keep up with it.

I am planning to start with 0.10 oz / K of T-Nex as others have pointed out the Celebration requires a lower rate.


----------



## Redtwin

Generally if mowing twice a week doesn't keep up then it is time to start regulating. It will thicken up your thin areas so I wouldn't wait for that.


----------



## TigerKnight

Redtwin said:


> Generally if mowing twice a week doesn't keep up then it is time to start regulating. It will thicken up your thin areas so I wouldn't wait for that.


Thank you! I guess I am just a little trigger shy. I am going out of town for the holiday weekend. Thinking I may hit with PGR before I leave.


----------



## Redtwin

TigerKnight said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally if mowing twice a week doesn't keep up then it is time to start regulating. It will thicken up your thin areas so I wouldn't wait for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I guess I am just a little trigger shy. I am going out of town for the holiday weekend. Thinking I may hit with PGR before I leave.
Click to expand...

I would do it now if you have time so it can have a couple of days and then you can give it another quick mow before heading out of town.


----------



## TigerKnight

@Redtwin Thanks for the info. I sprayed T-Nex last night (2.3 mL / K) mixed with GreeneEffect (5.3 oz / K with 20:1 dilution).

Now I am worried about the potential ill effects of my application of propiconazole (5/21) at 2 oz / K (due to dollar spot showing up) with the PGR and over-suppression. I imagine I should be fine given the low rate of T-Nex I applied. Doing more research, I now realize I may not need to use fungicides as often as I think or switch to a non-DMI mode of action.

Do you think I will be fine? I noticed some YouTube videos of @Ware applying PGR and propiconazole within a few days of each other. If John does it then I am sure it will be OK!

Learning is a process!


----------



## Redtwin

Is my math wrong? 2.3ml = .077fl oz. At that rate you should not see much ill effect but you may not get too much regulation out of it. With the added propiconazole it should get you through the trip though.


----------



## TigerKnight

That is correct. I have read that Celebration requires a substantially lower rate of PGR than other hybrid Bermuda varieties. I guess it is better to start small and ramp-up.


----------



## jpos34

I typically like to spray my PGR/Feature early morning while there is still dew on the grass. Any thoughts on spraying after dark once the dew has fallen? Im not going to have any time in the next week to do it in the morning time? will this inhibit any of the performance of the PGR or is it ok to do it like that?


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

PRG newbie seeks advice from experienced users.
I have Emerald and Zenith Zoysia and parts of both have not completely greened up from Spring scald in part due to the mini draught we've had for over 3 weeks until last week were we received 2" of rain over 3 days.
My question is if I apply PGR before all the spots have greened up, will it take longer for those spots to green up as the PGR will be promoting root and lateral growth. Should I wait until all areas of the lawn has greened up? or am I over thinking it?

Pic of Emerald Zoysia not fully greened up yet.



Pic of Zenith Zoysia not fully greened up yet.



Start PGR now? or Wait a few weeks?


----------



## wiseowl

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> PRG newbie seeks advice from experienced users.
> I have Emerald and Zenith Zoysia and parts of both have not completely greened up from Spring scald in part due to the mini draught we've had for over 3 weeks until last week were we received 2" of rain over 3 days.
> My question is if I apply PGR before all the spots have greened up, will it take longer for those spots to green up as the PGR will be promoting root and lateral growth. Should I wait until all areas of the lawn has greened up? or am I over thinking it?
> 
> Pic of Emerald Zoysia not fully greened up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of Zenith Zoysia not fully greened up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Start PGR now? or Wait a few weeks?


If it were me I'd be putting down PGR. 
General rule of thumb is 50% greened up, put down pgr coming into growing season or mowing more than 2 times a week.

We have had up down up down weather here and we are about to hit "june gloom" so no sun at all, and my GDD is around ~3-4 per day, but I put down PGR 2 weeks ago as I am going to be traveling soon. I'm mowing two times a week maintaining at just under .300.

I guess I'm just going to have a short growing season here of only a few months  We will see how deep into October it stays hot once June is over.


----------



## Brou

Does anyone have the link to the new (free) pgr app that a user here created? I recall seeing it a few months ago but can't find it now.


----------



## Reel_Alabama

Littleleaf.com


----------



## Twodollarblue

Reel_Alabama said:


> Littleleaf.com


www.littlleaf.com


----------



## Twodollarblue

Kamauxx said:


> Does anyone have the link to the new (free) pgr app that a user here created? I recall seeing it a few months ago but can't find it now.


You were oh so close to it. The link is in the signature of the post above your original.


----------



## Brou

Twodollarblue said:


> Kamauxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the link to the new (free) pgr app that a user here created? I recall seeing it a few months ago but can't find it now.
> 
> 
> 
> You were oh so close to it. The link is in the signature of the post above your original.
Click to expand...

Lmao. I didn't even think to look at anyone's signature.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Do y'all increase the rates of t nex or paclo as the season goes on??? Just came back from vacation and I now know in June 4 oz/acre will not cut it.

Advice?


----------



## Madao

Did you have adequate suppression in May? 
I do see the label supplement says that height of cut and fertilizer both affect rates.

Before I went on vacation in late May I applied 0.2 oz/M and it did great but there was 5in+ rain and lower temps. I just reapplied at 0.25 oz/M on Sunday at 300 GDD.

When the label says residential and commercial turf what height is assumed?


----------



## Brou

How long did it take everyone to get the emailed account confirmation from littleleaf? I registered for an account Friday and haven't received the email yet.


----------



## ellsbebc

Kamauxx said:


> How long did it take everyone to get the emailed account confirmation from littleleaf? I registered for an account Friday and haven't received the email yet.


I registered last week and was near instantaneous. The email was in my Gmail junk folder.

Question for the group - I sprayed my second app of 0.20 oz/k Tnex and 1.5 oz/k Main Event on 4k sqft section of lawn last night. I don't have irrigation so I hand watered the entire area this morning to wash any remaining material off the leaf tissue.

Am I being too paranoid or is that a necessity in order to avoid any tip burn in this 95+ degree heat in Memphis, TN?


----------



## CenlaLowell

ellsbebc said:


> Kamauxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take everyone to get the emailed account confirmation from littleleaf? I registered for an account Friday and haven't received the email yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I registered last week and was near instantaneous. The email was in my Gmail junk folder.
> 
> Question for the group - I sprayed my second app of 0.20 oz/k Tnex and 1.5 oz/k Main Event on 4k sqft section of lawn last night. I don't have irrigation so I hand watered the entire area this morning to wash any remaining material off the leaf tissue.
> 
> Am I being too paranoid or is that a necessity in order to avoid any tip burn in this 95+ degree heat in Memphis, TN?
Click to expand...

Yeah you are I don't water t nex at all.


----------



## ellsbebc

CenlaLowell said:


> Yeah you are I don't water t nex at all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## wiseowl

Kamauxx said:


> How long did it take everyone to get the emailed account confirmation from littleleaf? I registered for an account Friday and haven't received the email yet.


@Kamauxx did the original email goto junk email?

I'm not sure why some users are getting email to junk and others are not when these are coming from gmail's servers.


----------



## ZachUA

Trying out the little leaf site and can't seem to get it to add a pgr application from a previous date. Does it not allow that? It's asking me to enter todays date because it says it doesn't' have weather data from a previous date.


----------



## ellsbebc

ZachUA said:


> Trying out the little leaf site and can't seem to get it to add a pgr application from a previous date. Does it not allow that? It's asking me to enter todays date because it says it doesn't' have weather data from a previous date.


@wiseowl released an update to the program last night. More details in the most recent post in the dedicated thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30840&start=100


----------



## Brou

wiseowl said:


> Kamauxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take everyone to get the emailed account confirmation from littleleaf? I registered for an account Friday and haven't received the email yet.
> 
> 
> 
> @Kamauxx did the original email goto junk email?
> 
> I'm not sure why some users are getting email to junk and others are not when these are coming from gmail's servers.
Click to expand...

It wasn't in my spam folder either. But someone, (you, I presume?) got me squared away. Thanks!


----------



## wiseowl

Kamauxx said:


> wiseowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamauxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take everyone to get the emailed account confirmation from littleleaf? I registered for an account Friday and haven't received the email yet.
> 
> 
> 
> @Kamauxx did the original email goto junk email?
> 
> I'm not sure why some users are getting email to junk and others are not when these are coming from gmail's servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't in my spam folder either. But someone, (you, I presume?) got me squared away. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Yep that was me


----------



## DFWdude

How close to the end of control days should a new app of PGR be applied?


----------



## Redtwin

DFWdude said:


> How close to the end of control days should a new app of PGR be applied?


Within a couple of days. It won't start rebounding until around 350-400 GDD. I try to let mine run the full GDD; the only reason to treat a little early for me is if I will be out of town for too many days and it would be over 300 before I could reapply.


----------



## DFWdude

Redtwin said:


> DFWdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> How close to the end of control days should a new app of PGR be applied?
> 
> 
> 
> Within a couple of days. It won't start rebounding until around 350-400 GDD. I try to let mine run the full GDD; the only reason to treat a little early for me is if I will be out of town for too many days and it would be over 300 before I could reapply.
Click to expand...

Thats my exact situation. Thanks!


----------



## Redtwin

I don't think an occasional application that is a day or two early would hurt anything.


----------



## Zoysiabermudaguy

Progress on my backyard bermuda with PGR. This is my first year paying attention to my lawn so I took a before and after pic of random bermuda from my backyard. This is after 2 treatments, my 3rd application is due this week.

Difference is amazing.


----------



## WillyT

What rate would you start out with for tahoma 31? Cutting at .5 inch.


----------



## Bombers

WillyT said:


> What rate would you start out with for tahoma 31? Cutting at .5 inch.


.2


----------



## LushLife18

So I struggled a little bit today with applying T-Nex for the first time ever on my Tahoma31. Main issue was after each spray "row" (I was doing north to south passes) it was difficult to determine where I had already sprayed. I really struggled to see where each spray swath was as I turned at the end of a pass and prepped for the next pass. This was even with 2x the label rate of BASF 10059 Blue TurfMark added to the backpack sprayer tank mix. 

Since I wasn't really getting much love from the blue dye, I ended up trying to use landmarks and my own footprints in the grass to try to get my spray spacing right.

I guess in a few days I'll be able to see how I did, but would be great to figure out how to be more certain for the next go-round! Anyone run into this before and have any ideas?


----------



## Twodollarblue

@LushLife18 I generally mow first to establish some sort of stripes. I then try to follow my stripes while walking.


----------



## LushLife18

Twodollarblue said:


> @LushLife18 I generally mow first to establish some sort of stripes. I then try to follow my stripes while walking.


@Twodollarblue Great idea! I should have enough "fake stripes" with my Honda HRX217 to give this a whirl next time. Thanks!


----------



## Twodollarblue

LushLife18 said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> @LushLife18 I generally mow first to establish some sort of stripes. I then try to follow my stripes while walking.
> 
> 
> 
> @Twodollarblue Great idea! I should have enough "fake stripes" with my Honda HRX217 to give this a whirl next time. Thanks!
Click to expand...

I don't get much for stripes generally but my wheels leave enough of a guide.


----------



## Dontke

I have been trying to get my Bermuda to grow nice thick and green but I have not been successful this season. I applied heavy nitrogen fertilizer all summer like pgf complete and milo to see if it will help.. I even aerated and used mix of sand and compost but still I have patches.. Since we have another month or two of warm weather can I still use PGR? I'm in n.Georgia so lots of rain and warm weather ahead before it starts getting cold.


----------



## cyrjm

Dontke said:


> I have been trying to get my Bermuda to grow nice thick and green but I have not been successful this season. I applied heavy nitrogen fertilizer all summer like pgf complete and milo to see if it will help.. I even aerated and used mix of sand and compost but still I have patches.. Since we have another month or two of warm weather can I still use PGR? I'm in n.Georgia so lots of rain and warm weather ahead before it starts getting cold.


I'm just north of Atlanta and I've been mowing short, almost every other day for the last 60 days. I also just applied PGR on 8/18 and almost immediately I noticed it thickening up and that's at almost half rate (was told to do this for the first app). I'm fertilizing weekly, dissolving 44-0-0 humic coated urea at .5lb per 1k (aggressive, I know) and man, everything is coming together. September looks hot and it's supposed to be 90's this week...I'd say go for it!


----------



## Dontke

Thanks@cyrjm What fertilizer are you using? Also where did you get the urea? I'm in the Buford area.


----------



## cyrjm

I'm using this stuff...and they're located in Alpharetta so you'd get it quick. This bag will last a looong time:

https://www.domyown.com/the-andersons-hcu-44-humic-coated-urea-p-23433.html


----------



## Redtwin

I recommend this product for Urea.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-Urea-Fertilizer-UGF-40/316885117

I prefer to use a fast-release so that I know what the grass is getting. With the coated products and slow-release (Milo) you don't know exactly when and how much the grass is getting. Don't pay extra just because a YouTuber recommends it. As far as fertilizers go, you can get all you need locally.

Keep the PGR going. It usually takes a couple of rounds for me to notice a difference. Make sure you are properly tracking the GDD for you area so you know when to reapply.


----------



## corneliani

Dontke said:


> I have been trying to get my Bermuda to grow nice thick and green but I have not been successful this season. I applied heavy nitrogen fertilizer all summer like pgf complete and milo to see if it will help.. I even aerated and used mix of sand and compost but still I have patches.. Since we have another month or two of warm weather can I still use PGR? I'm in n.Georgia so lots of rain and warm weather ahead before it starts getting cold.


Having seen your other posts about your site challenges I can honestly tell you that PGR is NOT the fix to your problems, at least not this season. However it will help over the longer term because it will prioritize root growth, which is what seems to be causing your uneven growth. If anything the first few PGR apps can even ding your turf a bit until things settle down, so you may have to take a step back in order to take leaps forward - and it's a bit late in the season IMO to do that (our last fertilizer app of the season generally goes down mid-late September). *Saying all this I STILL recommend you get on a PGR regimen*, whether it's this year or next. 
Class A late-stage PGRs will help with carbohydrate reserves if applied around this time (in effect sacrificing some top growth for energy storage) and will help strengthen it over the winter season & early spring. But you will be sacrificing a bit on this season's performance, or at the very least it won't be pushing the growth that you're trying to achieve. The high temps by this time next month will top out in the high 70s, and the growth potential of Bermuda will screech to a halt. (Here's the PACE Turf Growth Potential model for our area based on historical localized temperatures, which helps visualize growth potential). Notice the growth potential in Sept is similar to May (still strong) but Oct potential is the same as what April allows (not much... this is our spring transition period). 


If you're looking to push more growth through this upcoming month ditch your PGF Complete and go with something more fast-acting. For $40/bag you can get something with 3x more nitrogen than what you've been using. I'll let you use my account at SiteOne (Lee St in Buford location has a YaraVera 40-0-0 spreadable/sprayable Urea & AmmoniumSulfate mix for $30 that has your name all over it!). :lol: Seriously, get off the overpriced youtube products. 
Here's a link to it: https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=397597&resourceId=21249


----------



## Dontke

Thank you @corneliani for the advise..yea I agree with you to get the high nitrogen fertilizer and then rebound back next year with PGR. I will be going to the siteone store to get the bag of fertilizer... Let me know the details to use your account. Thanks


----------



## corneliani

Dontke said:


> Thank you @corneliani for the advise..yea I agree with you to get the high nitrogen fertilizer and then rebound back next year with PGR. I will be going to the siteone store to get the bag of fertilizer... Let me know the details to use your account. Thanks


Check your PMs.


----------



## franktiberi

My CitraBlue St. Augustine sod was installed two months ago, July 15. It's filled in and rooted. It's in very heavy shade: 3 - 3.5 hours in the sunniest spots. I'd like to harden it up before the winter and heavier shade as the sun gets lower. What are the forum's thoughts on doing an application so soon after sodding? I've been told that I should give the sod a full season before starting PGR.


----------

